# General > General Chat >  The Official 2D2K VS Ken Thread

## crashdive123

This thread is dedicated to the running battle between 2dumb2kwit and Ken.  Since it is entertaining, and many folks do enjoy the repartee - sometimes threads get lost during all of the entertainment.  Now, you can just come to this thread.  Kind of a one stop shopping place for you two to have your fun.  Popcorn and drinks are available to the viewers.  You two have fun now. :Lol:

----------


## Ken

Gee, Crash, I appreciate that. The only question I have is what to do when 2dumb starts up in yet ANOTHER thread.  :Sneaky2: 

You know how he always goes off topic and hijacks a thread as soon as he logs-in, and immediately begins posting dumb things about me in every thread, right? He can be sooooo disruptive to the forum.  :Sneaky2: 

As you know, I always try to ignore him and stay on-topic myself, but it's hard. Really hard. So, should I just ignore him when he goes off topic? Like his family and acquaintances do?

Maybe it would just be easier if you BANNED HIM………….

----------


## crashdive123

Ah - you see - that's the beauty of it all.  I can move all those posts into this thread.  Muahahahahaha

----------


## Ken

I still think it would be easier if you banned him.............   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

2dumb, 

I was on-line at the very moment you were registering. I saw the name, "2dumb2kwit" and thought to myself, "Well, there goes the neighborhood." I was right. 

Sure, I've seen people like you before - but I had to pay an admission. When you post here, are you really that stupid or do you just make a special effort to appear that way?

Instead of saying nasty and untrue things about me on the Forum, why don't you just save your breath. After all, you'll need it to blow up your date.

You know, 2dumb, calling you an idiot would be an insult to all the stupid people in the world. Anybody who told you to be yourself simply couldn't have given you worse advice. You started at the bottom ... and it's been downhill ever since!

I often wonder if 2dumb is actually your real name. Or maybe it's "Maple Syrup." - Well, it damn well should be, 'cause you're a sap!

I also wonder how old you are, but unfortunately I know you can't count that high.

And I have a question for ya'. When you change your mind, what do you do with the diaper?

2dumb, please learn from your parents mistakes - use birth control. If you ever do meet someone, remember that opposites attact. I'm sure you'll meet somebody who is attractive, honest, intelligent, and cultured.

Speaking of which, don't you think that your time - ALL OF YOUR TIME -would be better spent on Match.com?

----------


## Ken

2dumb was walking into town one day wearing nothing but his gun and his boots. Just as he began walking down Main Street he was confronted by the Sheriff.

"Hey, 2dumb, ya mind if I ask you what you are doin' walkin' down Main Street wearin' nothin' but your gunbelt and boots?"

"Well Sheriff, it's a long story."

"I ain't going nowhere", said the Sheriff.

"Well Sheriff, a couple hours ago I ran into Billy-Bob in the saloon. We had ourselves a couple of drinks and then we started exploring our secret feelings and Billy-Bob said, 'Why don't we go out to the barn?' So we did. Then we started getting real close and cuddin' and smoochin' and Billy-Bob said, 'Why don't we go out back and go up to the top of the hill.' So we did." He continued,

"We started cuddlin' and smoochin' some more and the next thing I know, Billy-Bob had taken off all his clothes and he suggested that I do the same. So I did, all except my gunbelt and boots. Then Billy-Bob laid down on the grass and said 

'Okay, 2dumb, go to town'.

----------


## doug1980

Man I can't tell whether you two really dislike each other or just enjoy giving each other a hard time.  I'm so confused my small brain almost hurts....almost.

----------


## Rick

I just wish it was smartee repartee.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I'm crying FOUL!!! you are picking on someone who isn't here... Uh Uh uh I mean isn't all There...uh uh you know what I mean.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> so i am going to start an official fan club and most likely social group for fans of 2d2k, just letting ys know we fully support you in your efferts to vanquish all yankee lawyers



 Thanks WE, I'll do my best!

(Even though I don't think Ken can handle my best. LOL)

 BTW...did you notice that the second and third post where from Ken? He must be a big fan!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ah - you see - that's the beauty of it all.  I can move all those posts into this thread.  Muahahahahaha


 Can you do something with Kens post, in the 2D2K Fanclub thread? :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Done.  Now see how this works - you guys spar - posts go here.  Simple.

----------


## Ken

> Thanks WE, I'll do my best!
> 
> (Even though I don't think Ken can handle my best. LOL)


*I'm sure it will just* 

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.*


*But give it your best shot anyway, 2dumb.  I'll even let you use your gun.*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, 
> 
> I was on-line at the very moment you were registering. I saw the name, "2dumb2kwit" and thought to myself, "Well, there goes the neighborhood." I was right. You actually thought?
> 
> Sure, I've seen people like you before - but I had to pay an admission. When you post here, are you really that stupid or do you just make a special effort to appear that way? I dumb it down, so you can keep up. 
> Instead of saying nasty and untrue things about me on the Forum, why don't you just save your breath. After all, you'll need it to blow up your date.
> That was almost funny....keep trying. 
> 
> You know, 2dumb, calling you an idiot would be an insult to all the stupid people in the world. So, why don't you just shut up?
> ...


 Anything else???

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb was walking into town one day wearing nothing but his gun and his boots. Just as he began walking down Main Street he was confronted by the Sheriff.
> 
> "Hey, 2dumb, ya mind if I ask you what you are doin' walkin' down Main Street wearin' nothin' but your gunbelt and boots?"
> 
> "Well Sheriff, it's a long story."
> 
> "I ain't going nowhere", said the Sheriff.
> 
> "Well Sheriff, a couple hours ago I ran into Billy-Bob in the saloon. We had ourselves a couple of drinks and then we started exploring our secret feelings and Billy-Bob said, 'Why don't we go out to the barn?' So we did. Then we started getting real close and cuddin' and smoochin' and Billy-Bob said, 'Why don't we go out back and go up to the top of the hill.' So we did." He continued,
> ...


 So after all that jibberish, you see that I'm not into guys. I thought I had already told you that.


...and had it been Ken talking to the Sheriff, it would have been a "short" story. (Snicker,Snicker)

----------


## Ken

Here ya' go, 2dumb. Don't rush back here, okay? 

http://www.match.com/cp.aspx?WT.medi...5574&WT.srch=1

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Done.  Now see how this works - you guys spar - posts go here.  Simple.


 Then how come his post are on both threads, now??? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Then how come his post are on both threads, now???


Oh wait....now they are over there!

 Dang crash......I know Ken needs help, but making me try to hit a moving target, is kinda tuff. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

The only ones left there are addressed to WE and the fan club thread.

----------


## Ken

> So after all that jibberish, you see that I'm not into guys.


Oh yes you are!  You were just being submissive.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> The only ones left there are addressed to WE and the fan club thread.


C'mon.  I'm a lawyer.  I figured out how to get around this thread as soon as I read it.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The only ones left there are addressed to WE and the fan club thread.





> Thanks WE, I'll do my best!
> 
> (Even though I don't think Ken can handle my best. LOL)
> 
>  BTW...did you notice that the second and third post where from Ken? He must be a big fan!



...but....I....uh......nevermind.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> C'mon.  I'm a lawyer.  I figured out how to get around this thread as soon as I read it.


 Yeah...but I did the same thing....and got a different response.

....Oh....I see......you sent lobsters. I forgot about that......dang! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Yeah...but I did the same thing....and got a different response.
> 
> ....Oh....I see......you sent lobsters. I forgot about that......dang!


THAT, is *flaming a Super Moderator!*  :Flare:   Ban him, Crash.  Go ahead and do it.  BAN HIM!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

When y'all see a post from Ken, do you picture one of those little green guys from "Mars Attacks", goin "Wa..wa..wa...wa!"....or is it just me? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

It's just you.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You qualify to join the 2dumb fan club if 5 or more of the following describe you ..........
> 
> 
> You've ever financed a tattoo. 
> 
> You've ever used lard in bed. 
> 
> A sign that says "Say No To Crack" reminds you to pull up your jeans. 
> 
> ...


 Man...Ken is really upset, about the whole 2D2K fanclub thing! :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken...I know you have trouble with the whole "people skills" thing, so I thought maybe this would at least help you some , at home with your honey. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK2Oa...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Poor Ken. Ya see what happens, when he tries to be funny.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8567

It's just sad. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Poor Ken. Ya see what happens, when he tries to be funny.
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8567
> 
> It's just sad.


2dumb did his best comedy routine at an improv club.  Are you okay, 2dumb?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

2dumb gets BANNED! Hit 'em again, Rick! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

:Innocent: 


> 2dumb gets BANNED! Hit 'em again, Rick! 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 It must be sad, to be old....and have nothing left, but fantasy. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> It must be sad, to be old....and have nothing left, but fantasy.





> I always wanted Maryanne.


Maybe these guys can help, 2dumb.  The little one has a lei for you.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oh, heck no! I'm not falling for that. I've seen the reruns.....nobody's fantasy works out like they wanted! :Sneaky2:

----------


## finallyME

> ...and had it been Ken talking to the Sheriff, it would have been a "short" story. (Snicker,Snicker)


Now, that is funny, I don't care who you are.  :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

Seems that Poco and Oldsoldier have joined forces with 2D2K.  I might have to edit the title of this thread.

Seems like you guys are giving Ken a lot more credit and respect than you let on.......I mean look at it.  Three against one.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Ahh I pick on both of 'em they can take it, both their hides make a Rhino's look like onionskin paper.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Seems that Poco and Oldsoldier have joined forces with 2D2K.  I might have to edit the title of this thread.
> 
> Seems like you guys are giving Ken a lot more credit and respect than you let on.......I mean look at it.  Three against one.


 Now ain't that something? I fend off 3...4...5 attackers at one time, and hold my own mind you, and not one word of respect......but let a couple people make a few comments, about his girlfriend Ken, and crash is all over it! Hmmmm. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Oh, I see. You're saying that Ken comes crying to you for help! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I always wondered if two skunks got into a pi$$ing contest which one will come out smellin like the winner. Guess I can wait and see now.

----------


## Ken

> Now, why would you use big ol' words like that, when talking to a dumb redneck??
> 
> Hummpppfff, I wonder if Ken bitc*nwhine knows what it means?


Here's a hint, 2dumb:  We'll start calling you "Duh" from now on..........  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Here's a hint, 2dumb:  We'll start calling you "Duh" from now on..........


Excuse me sir...but I was talking to Rick. If you want to try and insult me, there's a thread for that.......but *this ain't it!* Duh!

----------


## Ken

> Now, why would you use big ol' words like that, when talking to a dumb redneck??
> 
> Hummpppfff, I wonder if Ken bitc*nwhine knows what it means?





> Excuse me sir...but I was talking to Rick. If you want to try and insult me, there's a thread for that.......but *this ain't it!* Duh!


Just responding to your posts, Duh.  

BTW, that's* Mr.* Sir, to you.....  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Blah blah blah blah, blah blah blah.   
> Blah blah.......blah blah!!! ..



 Did you say something?

----------


## Ken

> Did you say something?


Clean your ears, son, clean your ears.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

(Quote :Smile: 
Originally Posted by wychwood View Post
Oh believe it!
By the by, I'm working on a carboard cut-out of you to take to any meets so you won't feel left out. (end quote)

(Quote :Smile:  
originally posted by 2dumb2kwit
Cool! Can you make a cut-out 6'2", athletic build, and ruggedly handsome? (end Quote)
 Yeah 2D2K but who would that be if she did that??

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> (Quote
> Originally Posted by wychwood View Post
> Oh believe it!
> By the by, I'm working on a carboard cut-out of you to take to any meets so you won't feel left out. (end quote)
> 
> (Quote 
> originally posted by 2dumb2kwit
> Cool! Can you make a cut-out 6'2", athletic build, and ruggedly handsome? (end Quote)
>  Yeah 2D2K but who would that be if she did that??


 WW's vision of me, of course. LOL
OK...OK....maybe it should have been 6'2" and ruggedly built. :Blushing:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> WW's vision of me, of course. LOL
> OK...OK....maybe it should have been 6'2" and ruggedly built.


Don't you mean 5'6" 200lbs and scruffy? :Innocent:  :clap:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Here you go ken I copied this post where 2D admits to being a Mule.

Old  Today, 08:43 PM   	   #24
2dumb2kwit
Senior Member

2dumb2kwit's Avatar

Join Date: Jun 2009
Location: Northeastern NC
Posts: 1,039
2dumb2kwit is on a distinguished road

Default
Quote:
Originally Posted by wychwood View Post
Aww 2Dumb, Night, night.
And that particular animal has some very good qualities, honest, loyal, hardworking, and kind of sweet!2D replies to WW-
...and kinda goofy......and real stubborn! Hey......wait a minute.....that might just be me!!! LOL
__________________
Writer of wrongs.
2dumb2kwit is online now Add to 2dumb2kwit's Reputation Report Post   	Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Huh....I can hear the call now.

Hello equus.....this is 2dumb.
Hey, you remember those 'hawks, that Ken promised you, but never sent?
Uh, huh........yeah.......you don't say!
Oh BTW....did you know that poco has been helping Ken?
Yep...that Ken! The one that stiffed you, on the hawks.

 :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Hey 2D I just showed this thread to Equus and she said I'm dead!! I just started laughing!!!! See I believe in telling on myself it's not nearly as bad as letting someone else have all the fun!!!

----------


## equus

yeah he did 2d2k.  he does that so that i will feel sorry for him so that i don't kill him to bad.  maybe we need to get together to do something to them ken and poco you know!!!!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Oh Boy now we have team aggravation!!! Me and Ken against Dottie and 2D2K. Ken this is going to be easy!! Just keep sharp objects away from her. I'll lock up the Tomahawks and knives,that 'll make her threats impotent.(Aside from the blades I keep on or with me 24/7)

----------


## Rick

> I'll lock up the Tomahawks and knives,that 'll make her threats impotent.


Yeah. Right. That will work for you reeeaaaallly well, I'm sure.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh Boy now we have team aggravation!!! Me and Ken against Dottie and 2D2K. Ken this is going to be easy!! Just keep sharp objects away from her. I'll lock up the Tomahawks and knives,that 'll make her threats impotent.(Aside from the blades I keep on or with me 24/7)





> Yeah. Right. That will work for you reeeaaaallly well, I'm sure.


 Well, I'm pretty sure equus has poco under control,(I'm with you, Rick....I don't know who he thinks he's foolin'! LOL) so all I have to worry about is Ken. (And he's not much, without others helping him. LOL) :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

It's kinda quiet, around here today. Do y'all think Kens is actually working? LOL :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> It's kinda quiet, around here today. Do y'all think Kens is actually working? LOL


Actually, yeah, I was.  I had to dig three trenches and three 4 feet deep crushed stone wells and lay down about 90' of 6" drainage pipe (connected to my roof downspouts) into the wells.  Started yesterday afternoon and woke up early and finished the job this morning.

The down spouts from my roof gutters were flowing back toward the foundation of the house, and I wanted to correct that little problem before things started freezing up.

Woke up a bit sore (actually I was in severe pain) this morning..........  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Here you go ken I copied this post where 2D admits to being a Mule.
> 
> Old Today, 08:43 PM      #24
> 2dumb2kwit
> Senior Member
> 
> 2dumb2kwit's Avatar
> 
> Join Date: Jun 2009
> ...


 
Thanks, Poco!  Yep, I saw it!   Where I come from, we call that an "Admission."   :clap: 




> Let me guess......you mean the one on the left.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Look......He's been sitting there for at least 14 minutes, trying to think of something witty, to say. Is it that hard to come up with an insult for me, or my soup???

*What a loser!*




> 09:32 AM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 
> 09:18 AM Ken+  Replying to Thread 
> Soup/Stew

----------


## Ken

> Look......He's been sitting there for at least 14 minutes, trying to think of something witty, to say. Is it that hard to come up with an insult for me, or my soup???
> 
> *What a loser!*


*Wrong again, moron.*  I WAS BEING NICE TO YOU (everyone makes mistakes) and I was posting my recipe for minestrone soup in between the phone calls I was taking.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I WAS BEING NICE TO YOU


 Wellll.....Imagine my surprise! LOL :Innocent: 

....or, as we say around here.....*whodathunkit!*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Poco said...




> Somebody said Ken had to leave...He was complaining of chest pains and Mumbling something about that dadburn 2D2K...


 Well I hope he's OK! You know he had to swallow his pride.........and for Ken, that's about the size of a Buick! LOL :Innocent: 

_(Look crash.......I took it here, so you didn't have to move it! Now, if we could just teach Ken that trick! LOL)_

----------


## Ken

> _(Look crash.......I took it here, so you didn't have to move it! Now, if we could just teach Ken that trick! LOL)_


 
2dumb, *you* should start with the basic tricks:

1.  2dumb, Sit!

2.  2dumb, Roll over!

3.  2dumb, Play dead!  Forever!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, *you* should start with the basic tricks:
> 
> 1.  2dumb, Sit!
> 
> 2.  2dumb, Roll over!
> 
> 3.  2dumb, Play dead!  Forever!


 OK...that's better! First you were being nice......then you agreed with me....I was starting to get worried! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> 2dumb, *you* should start with the basic tricks:
> 
> 1. 2dumb, Sit!
> 
> 2. 2dumb, Roll over!
> 
> 3. *2dumb, Play dead! Forever!*





> OK...that's better! First you were being nice......then you agreed with me....I was starting to get worried! LOL


...........and ever, and ever, and ever..........   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> ...........and ever, and ever, and ever..........


 Alright! Don't get carried away, and make me smack you down, again!  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Et tu, aflineman?


 Well dang, that was clever! Wish I had thought of that. :Innocent: 



http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...334#post146334

----------


## Ken

> Alright! Don't get carried away, and make me smack you down, again!


*delusions of grandeur* - noun - a delusion (common in paranoia) that you are much greater and more powerful and influential than you really are.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *delusions of grandeur* - noun - a delusion (common in paranoia) that you are much greater and more powerful and influential than you really are.


 That's good, that you know what it is. Now if you would just realize that it is what you are having, when you think you can out wit me! LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Well dang, that was clever! Wish I had thought of that.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...334#post146334


 
Hey Shakespeare, keep lookin'.  I used that line several times back in the good old days - BEFORE YOU WERE A MEMBER HERE!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> That's good, that you know what it is. Now if you would just realize that it is what you are having, when you think you can out wit me! LOL


I think you meant to say "out *DIM*wit" you.  No, I can't do that.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey Shakespeare, keep lookin'.  I used that line several times back in the good old days - BEFORE YOU WERE A MEMBER HERE!


Hmmm.....guess we were both clever! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hmmm.....guess we were both clever! LOL


 You know....now that I think about it, I still think I should get a few more points out of that one, than you get. I mean think about it....you're a yankee *lawyer.* I think it's safe to say that you've been exposed to a Latin phrase, or two. Me on the other hand.......a dumb redneck, throwing out a Latin phrase.....in context.....that should be worth something! LOL :Innocent:  :clap:

----------


## Ken

> You know....now that I think about it, I still think I should get a few more points out of that one, than you get. I mean think about it....you're a yankee *lawyer.* I think it's safe to say that you've been exposed to a Latin phrase, or two. Me on the other hand.......a dumb redneck, throwing out a Latin phrase.....in context.....that should be worth something! LOL


Tell the truth, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:   I'll bet you've had several Latin words thrown at you.

*Idiot* derives from a Latin word that referred to an ignorant, uneducated person. 

*Imbecile* derives from a Latin adjective having the sense of weak. 

As well as some Greek words:

*Moron* comes from a Greek word meaning stupid.

http://www.dailywritingtips.com/idio...es-and-morons/

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Tell the truth, 2dumb.    I'll bet you've had several Latin words thrown at you.
> 
> *Idiot* derives from a Latin word that referred to an ignorant, uneducated person. 
> 
> *Imbecile* derives from a Latin adjective having the sense of weak. 
> 
> As well as some Greek words:
> 
> *Moron* comes from a Greek word meaning stupid.
> ...



Uhhh.....whut? :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Actually, you would disappear. Your posts will be here forever.


Oh, Oh, Oh..............never mind. Crash would just move it, to the 2D2K vs Ken thread. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> There's gotta' be an upside to this - let me think about it.



*I see the up-side!*

----------


## Ken

> *I see the up-side!*


2dumb, you do realize that it's the "2D2K vs Ken thread" right?  That's 

challenger vs. *CHAMPION*.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, you do realize that it's the "2D2K vs Ken thread" right?  That's 
> 
> challenger vs. *CHAMPION*.


 Strong, young guy vs. Old, broken down guy.

----------


## Ken

> Strong, young guy vs. Old, broken down guy.


More like a mosquito looking to get squished by a giant boot........   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, you do realize that it's the "2D2K vs Ken thread" right?  That's 
> 
> challenger vs. *CHAMPION*.


 No, it's more like all those Godzilla movies....Godzilla vs. whatever. (Godzilla, being the star!)  :Innocent:

----------


## equus

hey guys by the way ken i want my hawks and i want them *NOW!!!!!*
i need them for poco since he took my hawk and stood behind me with his knife and my hawk laughing like he was going to do something.  I want all 75 Hawks tonight....

----------


## Ken

> hey guys by the way ken i want my hawks and i want them *NOW!!!!!*
> i need them for poco since he took my hawk and stood behind me with his knife and my hawk laughing like he was going to do something. I want all 75 Hawks tonight....


Ahem.  We still have to conclude our discussion about Rick..........   :Innocent:

----------


## equus

> Ahem.  We still have to conclude our discussion about Rick..........


what discussion...i thought that we discussed that already.  refresh my memory please!!!! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> what discussion...i thought that we discussed that already. refresh my memory please!!!!


 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## equus

oh that discussion!!!!

----------


## Rick

Don't muddy the water. You're the one that offered her 75 hawks then didn't deliver. Plain and simple, you lied to the lady.

----------


## Ken

> Don't muddy the water. You're the one that offered her 75 hawks then didn't deliver. Plain and simple, you lied to the lady.


Oh, how you twist the facts........  :Sneaky2:  Let's review them again with a brief lesson in law, okay?  :Smile: 

1. A "Bilateral Contract" requires consideration (that's a legal term - "consideration") in the form of an exchange of promises or something else of value. Each party must receive consideration in order for a contract to be formed.

2. In order to form a contract, there must be an "offer" by one party and an "acceptance" by the other party of the "offer" exactly as it was presented. Even the slightest change in terms by the offeree (Equus, in this case) would serve as a "rejection" (that's another legal term) of my original offer.

3. I "offered" Equus 75 hawks (my "consideration" to her) if she would agree to perform just one simple little task of no real consequence (her "consideration" to me). 

4. Equus did not "accept" my "offer" as stated, and therefore my "offer" was deemed "rejected." 

5. Hence, no contract, and therefore no promise or obligation for me to send Equus 75 hawks. 

However, I'm still willing to entertain a "counter-offer" (another legal term) from Equus.

Equus? Wadda' ya' say?  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. *Huh?*

----------


## peter nap

Gentlemen....As a new member here, may I say that I am in awe of such greatness!

While I have always thought of myself as a man who was well versed in the art of insulting and humiliating....I realize I am only a grub under the log of smartassdom.

I intend to bookmark this thread as a tutorial. 

Had I had it early on, I could have been booted from AR15 much earlier and more often than I have, and I could have driven the members of the Million Mother March, into early menopause.

In the words of my hero, and the last great President this country had......
*"Bully, Bully"*

----------


## Ken

> Gentlemen....As a new member here, may I say that I am in awe of such greatness!
> 
> While I have always thought of myself as a man who was well versed in the art of insulting and humiliating....I realize I am only a grub under the log of smartassdom.
> 
> I intend to bookmark this thread as a tutorial. 
> 
> Had I had it early on, I could have been booted from AR15 much earlier and more often than I have, and I could have driven the members of the Million Mother March, into early menopause.
> 
> In the words of my hero, and the last great President this country had......
> *"Bully, Bully"*


We are all here to learn.........   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ....I realize I am only a grub under the log of smartassdom.


No, No, No!  You're confusing yourself with 2dumb.   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Isn't that just so "lawyerlike" to confuse a simple issue with legal mumbo jumbo? I explained the situation in three simple sentences. You, on the other hand, used an entire paragraph, with graphics, and completely misaligned the truth!

----------


## Ken

> Isn't that just so "lawyerlike" to confuse a simple issue with legal mumbo jumbo? I explained the situation in three simple sentences. You, on the other hand, used an entire paragraph, with graphics, and completely misaligned the truth!


 
*é* Another example of how "genius" often goes unappreciated by its peers.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I certainly hope that this thread gives as many laughs as some of the other to dumb to quit VS. Ken threads.2 dumb is a vet. a master survivalist in a hekelers homeland. somebody should give 2 dumb 2 bullets for his shirt pocket (he can practice with one of them), and load Kens backfire pistol with the other one! lets all hope the he doesnt cange his name to "too quick to get" one day without a laugh like that is going to be a bad day!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Isn't that just so "lawyerlike" to confuse a simple issue with legal mumbo jumbo? I explained the situation in three simple sentences. You, on the other hand, used an entire paragraph, with graphics, and completely misaligned the truth!


 The sad part is...there are times that we have to pay a guy like him, a lot of money, to do just that. (To protect us from another guy, doing just that!) :Sneaky2: 

*Friggin' Shysters!*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *é* Another example of how "genitals" often get exposed by perv's.


HUH??? :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

Now that's funny.....

----------


## Ken

> The sad part is...there are times that we have to pay a guy like him, a lot of money, to do just that. (To protect us from another guy, doing just that!)
> 
> *Friggin' Shysters!*


 
Don't worry, 2dumb.  I'll still protect your useless, *insulting*, cowardly @ss.  :Sneaky2:   Happen's all the time.

----------


## Ken

> Now that's funny.....


The arrow was pointed at your post, Rick.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Don't worry, 2dumb.  I'll still protect your useless, *insulting*, cowardly @ss.   Happen's all the time.


* Hey*....I'm no coward! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I think is said...Originally posted by *KEN*.

----------


## Ken

> * Hey*....I'm no coward! LOL


Good.  Go in pro se.  (That's Latin, 2dumb.  It means "without a lawyer.")

----------


## Ken

> I think is said...Originally posted by *KEN*.


My point exactly.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I certainly hope that this thread gives as many laughs as some of the other to dumb to quit VS. Ken threads.2 dumb is a vet. a master survivalist in a hekelers homeland. somebody should give 2 dumb 2 bullets for his shirt pocket (he can practice with one of them), and load Kens backfire pistol with the other one! lets all hope the he doesnt cange his name to "too quick to get" one day without a laugh like that is going to be a bad day!!!!!!!!!!


I told 2D2K That he should change his name to "2Smart4hisowngood!! He didn't like such a brilliant offer. Maybe he really is 2*DUMB*2kwit.
 Anyway this ongoing spat has forced Equus and I to choose sides. She being one who just loves dumb animals(Must be the Mule in his avatar since she loves Equines of all kinds, or is it 2D2K?) has chose to be on 2D2K's side. Since I like witty repartee have chosen Ken as the eventual winner in this ongoing brawl. Ken what in the world is equus talking about with these hawks? I have absolutely no recollection about any such deal. She MUST be imagining things. Now would I stand behind her with a knife and 'hawk laughing at her? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

I've always known that you were a good man, Poco.   :clap:

----------


## Rick

Allow me to refresh everyone's memory. Ken offered Equus 75 hawks. plain and simple. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...+hawks&page=33 Post 655

Oh, here, let me quote...




> Gee.  I offer you 75 hawks ...

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Allow me to erase everyone's memory. Ken offered noone 75 hawks. plain and simple. 
> 
> http://www/forums/showthread.php?t=6...+hawks&page=33 Post 655
> 
> Oh, here, let me quote...


What on earth is he talking about? Erase everyone's memory? what on Earth has Happened to Rick? Ken Better Call the men with the Butterfly nets!!!

----------


## Ken

> Allow me to refresh everyone's memory. Ken offered Equus 75 hawks. plain and simple. 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...+hawks&page=33 Post 655
> 
> Oh, here, let me quote...


 
Post the *whole* thing, will ya'?   :Sneaky2: 


"Gee. I offer you 75 hawks and all I ask is that you throw 1 - just 1 - at a certain target, and now you wanna' come after ME!  :Blushing: "

----------


## Ken

> What on earth is he talking about? Erase everyone's memory? what on Earth has Happened to Rick? Ken Better Call the men with the Butterfly nets!!!


Finally.  Someone else understands........   :clap:

----------


## Rick

Okay by me. It's not ME that Equus is gonna scalp for NOT delivering her hawks.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Okay by me. It's not ME that Equus is gonna scalp for NOT delivering her hawks.


Yeah, but it's you that she is gonna have to scalp, for Ken to admit owing them to her! :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Okay by me. It's not ME that Equus is gonna scalp for NOT delivering her hawks.





> Yeah, but it's you that she is gonna have to scalp, for Ken to admit owing them to her!


I think this puts Rick in a bit of a quandary huh? If Ken sends her the hawks he (Rick) gets scalped. If Ken don't send the Hawks He(Rick) Don't get scalped. Yet it sounds like Rick WANTS Ken to send her the Hawks!! BTW Equus now has 3 'Hawks just got a shipment today just for her!!!

----------


## Rick

If Ken sends the hawks, HE doesn't get scalped. If he doesn't send them, HE gets scalped. I'm trying to help her and him. She's not going after me. Read her post. She wanted to duct tape him jut to get him down there.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Rick let me , let you in on a little public secret...You see, it is Me and Ken against Equus and 2D2K. Now how can we make any progress if you are referee-ing every 4-5 posts? Get it? Sheesh, I bet people have to tell you to NOT put your hand on the wall that has wet paint!!

----------


## Rick

The woman has hawks. I am not about to take sides AGAINST her. That would be....suicidal. A small note that YOU might want to jot down.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Funny.  I just checked MY kitchen counter and there ain't no jam there.
> 
> Crash, you get your jam yet?


 Um, guys.......did you not read the part about who is the new QC for across the pond??? :Innocent: 

Mmmmmmmm!

----------


## crashdive123

> Um, guys.......did you not read the part about who is the new QC for across the pond???
> 
> Mmmmmmmm!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Um, guys.......did you not read the part about who is the new QC for across the pond???
> 
> Mmmmmmmm!


Crash, there's a fly buzzing around here.  Can you swat it for me please?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Thank you, Crash.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Well crash....and Ken.......there's a thread for that kind of stuff, and...

*This Ain't It!!!* :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Well crash....and Ken.......there's a thread for that kind of stuff, and...
> 
> *This Ain't It!!!* LOL


Ya' know, a man puts his hand in another man's cookie jar without permission, first man's likely to loose some fingers...........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

HaHaHa....good one.

 So does that mean that if you use wheel weights from the north-east, your ammo will be loud and obnoxious? :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Well crash....and Ken.......there's a thread for that kind of stuff, and...
> 
> *This Ain't It!!!* LOL


Good point.

----------


## Ken

> HaHaHa....good one.
> 
> So does that mean that if you use wheel weights from the north-east, your ammo will be loud and obnoxious?





> Well crash....and Ken.......there's a thread for that kind of stuff, and...
> 
> *This Ain't It!!!* LOL


Good point.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang....I was just messin' with ya, crash! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Dang....I was just messin' with ya, crash! LOL


When a man's right, a man's right.

----------


## Ken

> Dang....I was just messin' with ya, crash! LOL


Crash, this guy's really makin' a mess around here.  All the threads are gonna' look like a big ball of yarn soon.

I think it would be best to just ban him.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

What are you crying about, Ken? He left your post about the jam, but moved mine, when I answered. I didn't insult you, pick on you, .....all I did was remind y'all what WW said! I guess I'll either deal with it , or I'll have to send something better than lobster, to crash. (Or is there something else going on between you two???)  :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> What are you crying about, Ken? He left your post about the jam, but moved mine, when I answered. I didn't insult you, pick on you, .....all I did was remind y'all what WW said! I guess I'll either deal with it , or I'll have to send something better than lobster, to crash. (Or is there something else going on between you two???)


 
Send *two* of these.  (Crash, I'll stop by in the morning to pick mine up.)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Well, that is my old boat.  Did eight patrols on it.

----------


## Ken

> Well, that is my old boat. Did eight patrols on it.


See?  told ya', 2dumb.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

That's OK. If crash wants to be your servus, who am I to stop it. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Tell me about it. My father and brother are lawyers. I married the daughter of a Va. Appeals Court Judge. I worked for the state for years, then the Feds for about 5 years.
> 
> I'm a rural affairs lobbyist...(everyone needs a hobby) and after all that you'd think I was immune. I am still stunned at just how blind Justice is (and stupid AKA stoopid, too),


 

*Most Appeals Courts* 
*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> That's OK. If crash wants to be your servus, who am I to stop it.


Crash, PLEEEEEEEZE lemme' push it.  PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZE!

_Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum._

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Nice. I made a joke, at your expense, and it disappeared. I guess you don't have that problem.

----------


## Ken

> Nice. I made a joke, at your expense, and it disappeared. I guess you don't have that problem.


Nope.  Your joke got moved.  Watch.  Mine will, too.

----------


## Ken

> Nice. I made a joke, at your expense, and it disappeared. I guess you don't have that problem.





> Nope. Your joke got moved. Watch. Mine will, too.


 
See?   :Tt2:

----------


## oly

I just don't know why crash would fuel the fire between you two?

I don't know why anyone would even start anything with them two?  :Innocent:  :Innocent: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8506

----------


## Ken

> I just don't know why crash would fuel the fire between you two?
> 
> I don't know why anyone would even start anything with them two? 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8506


Oly, I've gotta' go out now.  As far as that PM you sent me goes - please wait 'till 2dumb's girlfriend leaves the house before you do it.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I just don't know why crash would fuel the fire between you two?
> 
> I don't know why anyone would even start anything with them two? 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8506


 You do it for fun,.....I think crash tries to protect his boyfriend. Ya see Ken gets a pass when he messes with me. It's only an issue, if I respond! LOL

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8688

----------


## Ken

> You do it for fun,.....I think crash tries to protect his boyfriend. Ya see Ken gets a pass when he messes with me. It's only an issue, if I respond! LOL
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8688


Here, 2dumb.  This will make it all better. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Here, 2dumb.  This will make it all better. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Yeah.....that may work, with you and crash. LOL :Blushing:

----------


## equus

come on guys play nice or i start a war with my hawks!!!!!!! on you ken

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Don't worry guys I've got those things hidden,she won't find 'em for a week at least!!! Go ahead and play!!




> The woman has hawks. I am not about to take sides AGAINST her. That would be....suicidal. A small note that YOU might want to jot down.


Now who is suicidal? [(Yogi bear imitation- Hey Boo-boo I'm Smaaarter than the average pickanick Basket)where Rick spends most of his time,I might add]

----------


## Rick

Pssst. She's behind you, BooBoo.....with the hawks.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

LMAO!!! Nope our youngest woke up crying and she took him back to bed!! She couldn't do anything to me, the boys would never let her forget it!!! Those are my Buds,Rick. My boys have got MY back. LOL  Now That's funny, my 2(almost 3) and 4(almost5) year old boys watching out for their old man. Does that tell you how "Dangerous" she is??

----------


## oly

I think 2D is the victim.... Or is ken the victim????

Awwww :chair:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I think 2D is the victim....
> Awwww


 I may be a target, but I refuse to be a victim! LOL :Sneaky2: 
(But I think that applies to most of us here. LOL) :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I may be a target, but I refuse to be a victim! LOL
> (But I think that applies to most of us here. LOL)


 Maybe that should be re-worded. How about, "I refuse to remain a victim." :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hmmmmm.....it appears that Ken has given up. Maybe it finally sunk in, that when it comes to matching wits, with me, he's out gunned! LOL  :Innocent:

----------


## oly

It appears so. Do we declare a victor yet?
Not causing trouble at all, just wondering

----------


## Ken

> Hmmmmm.....it appears that Ken has given up. Maybe it finally sunk in, that when it comes to matching wits, with me, he's out gunned! LOL


You mindless nincompoop.  Outgunned by YOU!   :Lol:   C'mon!  You've been shootin' blanks your entire life.   :Innocent:  

I've been real busy in the past couple of days.  Were you able to have an independent thought while I was gone?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> You mindless nincompoop.  Outgunned by YOU!    C'mon!  You've been shootin' blanks your entire life.   
> 
> I've been real busy in the past couple of days.  Were you able to have an independent thought while I was gone?


Yeah I noticed you were gone for the most part of the last couple of days. hope all is well.

----------


## Rick

No winner, Oly and from the looks of things we probably need to change the title of this thread from 2D and Ken to 2D, Ken and Poco.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Don't forget equus!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> No winner, Oly and from the looks of things we probably need to change the title of this thread from 2D and Ken to 2D, Ken and Poco.


 Pffftt.....that's like sayin' "The Polar Bear, The Grizzly Bear, and the chipmunk!" LOL....poco...You sure you want in, on this? :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Pffftt.....that's like sayin' "The Polar Bear, The Grizzly Bear, and the chipmunk!" LOL....poco...You sure you want in, on this?


More like equus wants in on this! She does have 'hawks remember?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> More like equus wants in on this! She does have 'hawks remember?



 Yeah....but she's on my side!!! :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Yeah....but she's on my side!!!


 Yeah but she picks all the poor pitiful animals to stick up for!! :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yeah but she picks all the poor pitiful animals to stick up for!!


 Hah....call me what you want! If I can get all the ladies on my side, Who's the dummy? :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

OK....why did I think of Ken and his squirrels, when I saw this? LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf89N1_uz_A

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Hah....call me what you want! If I can get all the ladies on my side, Who's the dummy?


It's always the poor pitiful creatures women feel the need to protect and nurture!! That don't necessarily equate to having them on your side!!! ( Hmmm.... Or does it? maybe you are on to something after all!!)

----------


## trax

I've actually been trying to figure out why a couple of guys like Ken and Poco have to gang up and bully 2d2k when clearly, he already has himself surrounded.

----------


## Rick

Sort of gives you a clue about them then doesn't it?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I've actually been trying to figure out why a couple of guys like Ken and Poco have to gang up and bully 2d2k when clearly, he already has himself surrounded.


  LMAO!!!! That's the best laugh I've had, in a loooong time!  :clap: 
_(Dang, that was a good one!)_

----------


## trax

> Sort of gives you a clue about them then doesn't it?


I was just trying to get all three with one shot, how'd I do?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I was just trying to get all three with one shot, how'd I do?


Bulls-eye! Good job! LOL  :clap:

----------


## equus

> It's always the poor pitiful creatures women feel the need to protect and nurture!! That don't necessarily equate to having them on your side!!! ( Hmmm.... Or does it? maybe you are on to something after all!!)


by the way anybody want to fight????? i am ready for the challenger to try and take me on!!!!!!!  Don't believe him 2d2k I just feel sorry for 2 people Ken and Poco.   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> I was just trying to get all three with one shot, how'd I do?


Ya done good my friend.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> by the way anybody want to fight????? i am ready for the challenger to try and take me on!!!!!!!  Don't believe him 2d2k I just feel sorry for 2 people Ken and Poco.


Anybody have a wet paper bag? I'm taking bets, my money is on the bag (The paper one not equus) :Innocent:  :clap:  I'm Gonna' get it,I'm gonna' get it!! LOL I'm Burying the hatchet...uh,uh I mean the 'hawks!

----------


## crashdive123

Don't worry Poco - she'll probably never see that you said:




> Anybody have a wet paper bag? I'm taking bets, my money is on the bag (The paper one not equus) I'm Gonna' get it,I'm gonna' get it!! LOL I'm Burying the hatchet...uh,uh I mean the 'hawks!

----------


## Rick

Did he call her a BAG?! :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang, Poco....they threw you right under the bus! LOL :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

> Dang, Poco....they threw you right under the bus! LOL


I do believe that was Poco - jumping squarely into the middle of the street - laughing and taunting the bus as it approached.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I do believe that was Poco - jumping squarely into the middle of the street - laughing and taunting the bus as it approached.


What do you mean WAS? I'm still here!!! Put some horns on that Bus,give me a Cape and I'll show you some real survival skills!!! That's no Bull!!!Some say there is a fine line between Courage and stupidity!! Y'all are just jealous I beat you to the *Punch*line!!

----------


## equus

> What do you mean WAS? I'm still here!!! Put some horns on that Bus,give me a Cape and I'll show you some real survival skills!!! That's no Bull!!!Some say there is a fine line between Courage and stupidity!! Y'all are just jealous I beat you to the *Punch*line!!


hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! you really are stupid!!!!!!! he is leaving for bed he better hide the hawks.  if poco doesn't get on tomorrow don't worry guys he will be back as a ghost I promise!!!!!!!! :Smash:  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! you really are stupid!!!!!!! he is leaving for bed he better hide the hawks. if poco doesn't get on tomorrow don't worry guys he will be back as a ghost I promise!!!!!!!!


A few thoughts here........

1.  I love and protect squirrels.

2.  Nora is a squirrel.

3.  Nora knows who her friends are.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

You've never even seen Nora. Nora is the wind. 
There is no CTRL button on Nora's computer because she is always in control. 
Nora destroyed the periodic table because she only recognizes the element of surprise. 
Nora does not sleep. She waits.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!! you really are stupid!!!!!!! he is leaving for bed he better hide the hawks.  if poco doesn't get on tomorrow don't worry guys he will be back as a ghost I promise!!!!!!!!


 Woooooooo  ooooooooo ooooooooooooo ?? What is going on? Why can't  I sit in the chair?

Yeah Right!!! I just couldn't think up anything more Ghostly to say. I'm more worried about Winnie and she's "across the pond".Sorry Winnie,can you forgive me?
  Like I said My boys  have got my back(Almost 3 & almost 5). Nothing for me to worry about here. Muahahahahahahahahaha....

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken has been kinda slack, lately. Do y'all think he's pouting? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Ken has been kinda slack, lately. Do y'all think he's pouting?


*YOU BLITHERING IDIOT!* I've been real busy lately. It's called "in trial."

Damn, you must adore me, huh, 2dumb? You put my name in letters on the sign in front of your church? Wow! I wrote your name on the inside of my toilet bowl. I was also thinking about ordering a case of those urininal deodorizers with your name on 'em. I'll hire someone to drop 'em in place in various public restrooms. 

I know, I know. You miss me, 2dumb, don't ya'?  :Sneaky2: 

Hold on to your shorts, micro-brain. In a few weeks, I'm scheduled to start a trial that could last for over a month unless the other side gets reasonable and we can resolve the damn thing. Try not to hang yourself if I'm not around during the day.

Long trials suck. You have NO LIFE while they're going on. (Makes me understand how you must feel all the time.) The longest trial I've done lasted 8½ weeks. Murder case (axe murder) years ago.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang, He's here...he's gone....he's here...he's gone....do y'all think he's combing the Internet, looking for something, to get me with????

 Oh, I can hardly wait! :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

> The longest trial I've done lasted 8½ weeks. Murder case (axe murder) years ago.


 Lizzie Borden?

----------


## Ken

> Lizzie Borden?


Nooo, but the guy did laugh when he mentioned her name in his videotaped confession.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Dang, He's here...he's gone....he's here...he's gone....do y'all think he's combing the Internet, looking for something, to get me with????
> 
> Oh, I can hardly wait!


 
Phone calls, 2dumb.  The damn things never stop.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *YOU BLITHERING IDIOT!*


 Hey look....he posted something! It was weak, but he tried!

...about the trial....if you need help, making some arguments, let me know....I'd be glad to help! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ...about the trial....if you need help, making some arguments, let me know....I'd be glad to help! LOL


Or I could just ask 'em to shoot the guy.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Or I could just ask 'em to shoot the guy.


 I would have to advise against that...

..unless he's already paid you...in which case....LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

OK....Ken was involved in a trial, and suddenly went missing....for days, now.
Who wants to bet, he got mouthy with the judge, and is now locked up? :clap:

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Stargazer

Ken is alive and well.As a matter of fact I had lunch with him Friday.I will say that his truck has more communications gear than any one should ever have to use.I dont think there is anyone in the state of Mass that he cant get in touch with.                                                                     


    Thanks again,Ken for lunch.Once things slow down for you and you can enjoy the jam let me know what you think of it.

----------


## crashdive123

> Thanks again,Ken for lunch.Once things slow down for you and you can enjoy the jam let me know what you think of it.


Oh sure - only give half of the QC Department samples.

----------


## Ken

> OK....Ken was involved in a trial, and suddenly went missing....for days, now.
> Who wants to bet, he got mouthy with the judge, and is now locked up?


Ahhh, September. Labor Day has passed, and every judge in the state wants to start moving trials. I finished one last week, had 3 minor court appearances on Friday followed by a great lunch with Stargazer. 

When I got back to my office on Friday, I had a message that another of my trials was being called in today - they can give us one day's notice - by 4:00 p.m. - that we are starting a trial the next day. Guess what I was doing all weekend. However, after waiting in court almost all day today, my trial was continued.  :Sneaky2:  

My court and trial schedule is PACKED 'till almost the holidays - unless stuff gets continued. 





> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Not yet.........  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2: 




> Ken is alive and well.As a matter of fact I had lunch with him Friday.I will say that his truck has more communications gear than any one should ever have to use.I dont think there is anyone in the state of Mass that he cant get in touch with. 
> 
> Thanks again,Ken for lunch.Once things slow down for you and you can enjoy the jam let me know what you think of it.


You're welcome, Stargazer! 

Hey, everyone! Stargazer is a cheap lunch date - he had a simple tuna salad sandwich, fries, and a soda. I, on the other hand, had a great bowl of octopus stew, marinated pork, a Blue Moon, espresso, and pecan pie. I couldn't get him to try even a cup of the stew, and he actually passed on the pie as well.

As far as the communications gear goes, I'm covered under a _very special FCC license_ for that stuff .....  :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Somehow, I envision this.....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

I actually had one kinda' like that once.  I appeared in another state _pro hoc vice_ on a criminal trial.  I knew I had a hurdle to overcome when the state's attorney would say "that ain't right" instead of "objection."   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I actually had one kinda' like that once.  I appeared in another state _pro hoc vice_ on a criminal trial.  I knew I had a hurdle to overcome when the state's attorney would say "that ain't right" instead of "objection."


 Tomato, Tomahto....

..sheez...up-tight yankee.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken passed the bar exam. What are the odds?  :Innocent: 

(OK crash, I know this one needs to be moved. LOL)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> When I was in my teens, I was sitting at the dining room table changing my watch band while.....



 Watch? Did you mean to say, sun dial?  :clap:

----------


## Ken

> Ken passed the bar exam. What are the odds? 
> 
> (OK crash, I know this one needs to be moved. LOL)





> Watch? Did you mean to say, sun dial?


Posting in the wrong thread, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8866

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Posting in the wrong thread, 2dumb?   http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8866


 Nah...I was just making sure that crash was paying attention. LOL :Innocent: 

 Good job, crash! :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

No problemo.

----------


## Ken

> Not a chance! If I did.....Ken would get his wish. I'm pretty sure I'd get banned! LOL


Do it, 2dumb, DO IT!   :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Posting in the wrong thread, 2dumb?   http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8866





> Do it, 2dumb, DO IT!


 Snicker, snicker.  Wrong thread, Ken? :clap:

----------


## Ken

> Snicker, snicker. Wrong thread, Ken?


Nooooo, I replied to you in the SAME thread, 2dumb. YOUR post was totally innappropriate for the Forums. Hence it was deleted. Crash was kind. He should have BANNED you.  :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Nooooo, I replied to you in the SAME thread, 2dumb. YOUR post was totally innappropriate for the Forums. Hence it was deleted. Crash was kind. He should have BANNED you.


 Ooohh...wrong again, Ken. My post is still there. LOL

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8855

...post #10.

 See, you're caught telling another lie. Just shameful! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Stargazer

Soda? That was no soda.It was an honest to goodness  Budweiser.And I drank it from a glass.Shocking I know.

I think 2d misses you when youre gone Ken.Just look what he did to his church sighn.It was a few posts ago but I thinnk it said I SWEAT KEN, Love 2D.

----------


## Ken

> Ooohh...wrong again, Ken. My post is still there. LOL
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8855
> 
> ...post #10.
> 
> See, you're caught telling another lie. Just shameful!


Well, your post SHOULD'A been deleted.   :Blushing:   Right after you got banned.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'll try 'em.  Send beer as well.


 What's that beer that you like.......smurfs a$$???  :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Soda? That was no soda.It was an honest to goodness  Budweiser.And I drank it from a glass.Shocking I know.
> 
> I think 2d misses you when youre gone Ken.Just look what he did to his church sighn.It was a few posts ago but I thinnk it said I SWEAT KEN, Love 2D.


He could alway try one of these.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Soda? That was no soda.It was an honest to goodness Budweiser.And I drank it from a glass.Shocking I know.
> 
> I think 2d misses you when youre gone Ken.Just look what he did to his church sighn.It was a few posts ago but I thinnk it said I SWEAT KEN, Love 2D.


 
That's RIGHT, Stargazer, it WAS a Bud.  See?  I can't stand that stuff so much that I subconsciously convinced myself it was a soda....   :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> What's that beer that you like.......smurfs a$$???


 
Is THAT what you call Blue Moon?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That's RIGHT, Stargazer, it WAS a Bud.  See?  I can't stand that stuff so much that I subconsciously convinced myself it was a soda....


...that or, you were just caught in another friggin' lie!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Is THAT what you call Blue Moon?


 Blue moon.....smurfs a$$....

Tomato....tomahto...

----------


## Ken

> ...that or, you were just caught in another friggin' lie!


Yeah, that's it, you jack@ss.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I had lunch early today. 
Now that it's lunch time, does that mean that it's OK to eat again? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I had lunch early today. 
> Now that it's lunch time, does that mean that it's OK to eat again?


Sure.  But this meal is gonna' be an early supper.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Sure.  But this meal is gonna' be an early supper.


Dang it!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Well, heck! I might just run over here.. http://shop.morrisfarmmarket.com/ , and find something to fix for supper. They have what's on their online store, and also about any fresh fruit or veggie you could want.

 They also have antique engines and tractors everywhere. (How could you not like the place!) :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Well, heck! I might just run over here.. http://shop.morrisfarmmarket.com/ , and find something to fix for supper. They have what's on their online store, and also about any fresh fruit or veggie you could want.
> 
> They also have antique engines and tractors everywhere. (How could you not like the place!)


Dumb, dumb, dumb.

Try this place.  Order on-line.  We don't want the likes of your kind coming our way.   :Sneaky2: 

http://www.cardullos.com/

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Dumb, dumb, dumb.
> 
> Try this place.  Order on-line.  We don't want the likes of your kind coming our way.  
> 
> http://www.cardullos.com/


 Well, ya see. That pretty much tells the story, doesn't it? 

Ken-Gourmet Shoppe. 
2dumb-Farm Market.

 Poor Ken. Maybe one day you'll learn......some of the finest things in life, are the simple things. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Well, ya see. That pretty much tells the story, doesn't it? 
> 
> Ken-Gourmet Shoppe. 
> 2dumb-Farm Market.
> 
> Poor Ken. Maybe one day you'll learn......some of the finest things in life, are the simple things.


Uh huh.  Like all the Cadbury chocolates Cardullos carries.  Cadbury Flake.  Jellies.  And the huge selection of products from Great Britian - cheese, shortbreads. You know, the stuff Winnie likes.  And the imported Italian ham and wild boar.   All junk, huh 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Uh huh.  Like all the Cadbury chocolates Cardullos carries.  Cadbury Flake.  Jellies.  And the huge selection of products from Great Britian - cheese, shortbreads. You know, the stuff Winnie likes.  And the imported Italian ham and wild boar.   All junk, huh 2dumb?


 Not at all, but I'm more of a fresh, simple, and local, kind of guy.

(But I will confess to a weakness for Godiva white chocolate. MMmmmm!)

----------


## Ken

> .......I'm more of a ... simple ... kind of guy.


I agree.  You certainly *are* simple, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I agree.  You certainly *are* simple, 2dumb.





> Poor Ken. Maybe one day you'll learn......some of the finest things in life, are the simple things.



 You just don't get.....do ya? LOL :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

Here's one for you, Ken...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Thank you, Rick!   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Pffftt....$%%#^%TREE RAT! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Pffftt....$%%#^%TREE RAT!


I hope they chew through every wire in your race car.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hah......A tree rat in my shop, is considered a snack! :Innocent: 

BTW...isn't it about time for you to go find a cold "smurf butt", to wrap your lips around?  :clap:

----------


## Ken

> Hah......A tree rat in my shop, is considered a snack!


 
He'd still have a better chance of graduating from kindergarten than you did.  :Sneaky2: 





> BTW...isn't it about time for you to go find a cold "smurf butt", to wrap your lips around?


No Blue Moon tonight. In fact, I just took a break from my already 12 hour workday by cracking open an ice cold
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. More paperwork to come later.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> More paperwork to come later.




 Yeah......That stuff would probably give me the $hit$, too.

----------


## Ken

> Yeah......That stuff would probably give me the $hit$, too.


Silly boy.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Yeah......That stuff would probably give me the $hit$, too.


That right there is funny, I don't care who you are.

----------


## Rick

That did give me pause to chuckle.

----------


## Ken

> He is. I was just trying to make the case, that you're smarter than him.


Maybe.  Maybe not.

In your case, 2dumb, there's no debate.  EVERYONE is smarter than you.   :Sneaky2: 

Can you solve THIS one, 2dumb?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

I'm just waitin' for 2dumb to do something stupid.  This thread's been too quiet.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm just waitin' for 2dumb to do something stupid.  This thread's been too quiet.


Pfft! How long could that take? :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

Usually?  Two, maybe three seconds at most.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey... you need to be a little nicer, to me. I didn't make hardly any jokes about you, while you were gone...getting your fangs worked on, or whatever it was. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Hey... you need to be a little nicer, to me. I didn't make hardly any jokes about you, while you were gone...getting your fangs worked on, or whatever it was.


I *WAS* nice to you.  You asked a question and I answered it in just 2 minutes.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> If I get one of either sex I'll be delighted  ......  I'm REALLY looking forward to it.


I can't *WAIT* until 2dumb reads this.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Nell you could always swing away with a croquet thingy out the window.  Kind of like turkey polo.


 You could go over to Mass, and practice on squirrels! You get good at that and turkeys should be no problem. LOL :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> I ain't asking, and hope he ain't tellin'!
> 
> But good luck, Rick!
> *Insert turkey stuffing joke, here.*


 
C'mon! Tell us what you're REALLY THINKING, 2dumb!  :Smile: 

*Let's see if he takes the bait*  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> You could go over to Mass, and practice on squirrels! You get good at that and turkeys should be no problem. LOL


*OR, EVEN BETTER,* you could go to North Carolina and practice on the mentally challenged Friday night race car drivers who post here - that would be *virtually identical* to shooting turkeys.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> C'mon! Tell us what you're REALLY THINKING, 2dumb! 
> 
> *Let's see if he takes the bait*


 Nah....I'd hate for Trax to have to skip over post. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *OR, EVEN BETTER,* you could go to North Carolina and practice on the mentally challenged Friday night race car drivers who post here - that would be *virtually identical* to shooting turkeys.


*HAH!*  Shows how little, you know! We're not nearly as smart as turkeys!


Wait.....I mean....uh....

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And this issue that some of you have with farting - well, I wouldn't know about that.  I don't fart.





> Not since they invented the quick release valve.


 Nah...he just talks so much, that there's no chance for pressure to build up. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Nah...he just talks so much, that there's no chance for pressure to build up.


Crash?  Shouldn't 2dumb have posted this in that "special thread?"   He's not following the rules, Crash.  I'm not suggesting that you BAN HIM or anything like that.    :Innocent:   However, a Two-Year suspension would seem to be in order.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Crash, thank you for moving 2dumb's post to this thread!   :Smile: 

Now, how about that 2 year suspension for 2dumb that I mentioned?   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

I don't know.  You guys seem to be attached at the (pick your body part).  I suppose if one went away, the other would have to follow.  You guys would be miserable without each other.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> (pick your body part).


 Kens lips and my arse? LOL :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Kens lips and my arse? LOL


How about my boot and your arse?   :Sneaky2: 




> You guys would be miserable without each other.


Maybe you're right.  *Let's find out!*  Suspend 2dumb for 2 years!  Then ask me how I feel on October 11, 2011.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> How about my boot and your arse?


 Careful old man....you could break a hip, trying to get your foot that high! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Careful old man....you could break a hip, trying to get your foot that high! LOL


A man's gotta' take *some* risks in life.   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> A man's gotta' take *some* risks in life.


 There you go, gramps! Keep thinking young. I'm proud of you! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## rebel

The age thing ain't workin.  Especially one with a good shootin eye.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The age thing ain't workin.  Especially one with a good shootin eye.


 Yeah, but we're talking about Ken. He can't stop talking long enough to shoot straight. LOL :Smash:

----------


## rebel

A typical frenemy scenario:

I hate you.

Drink, and ... you're O.K.

Drink some more and,...I hate you.

Yes or No?

----------


## Ken

> Yeah, but we're talking about Ken. He can't stop talking long enough to shoot straight. LOL


If that's what you think, why don't you put on a pair of antlers and come up my way when deer season begins?    :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Please tell me that's NOT what I think it is.


Noooooo...it's not lawyer meat.
Lawyer meat is toooo tuff.....and it taste like chit! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Lawyer meat is toooo tuff.....and it taste like chit!


I'll bet you've been eating it from the wrong end, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'll bet you've been eating it from the wrong end, 2dumb.


 LOL...OK....That was funny! One for you. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Here Ken. I thought you may need to know this. :Innocent: 




> con·science (knshns)
> n.
> 1. 
> a. The awareness of a moral or ethical aspect to one's conduct together with the urge to prefer right over wrong: Let your conscience be your guide.
> b. A source of moral or ethical judgment or pronouncement: a document that serves as the nation's conscience.
> c. Conformity to one's own sense of right conduct: a person of unflagging conscience.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ya know...now that I think about it....#4 on my list, might not be such a bad idea.LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Here Ken. I thought you may need to know this.


I'll choose "a" and"c".  The government issues tons of those that are arguably in the "b" category, and I think most are pure BS.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Ya know...now that I think about it....#4 on my list, might not be such a bad idea.LOL


What list?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What list?



 This one.
It appears I posted in the wrong thread. :Innocent: 




> 2dumb2kwit 
> Senior Member
> 
> Join Date: Jun 2009
> Location: Northeastern NC
> Posts: 1,498 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Oh yeah...
> ...

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> a,I remember thm,there was not a pickup truck in the arking lot at school that didn't have a gun rack and at least one gun in it,no one locked their truck doors and not one gun stolen or used against another person.


 When Ken was in school, they had to leave their club at the cave entrance. *Snicker,Snort.*  :Innocent: 

But, our boy Ken could move, though!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0

----------


## Ken

> When Ken was in school, they had to leave their club at the cave entrance. *Snicker,Snort.* 
> 
> But, our boy Ken could move, though!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0


Here, 2dumb. I gotcha' a souvenier. It'll probably taste like that "lawyer meat" you've been eating. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> I was packing my fishing gear away earlier today and got a whiff of something unpleasant....


That's just not right.  I TOLD 2dumb to stay outta' your fishing gear.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What's that funny smell?


 Ken just logged on. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Ken just logged on.


 :Sneaky2:  2dumb, there's a special thread for your nasty suggestive posts.  Please confine your foolish comments to that location.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ken just logged on.


 Oh...Oh....Wait! Change that to...

Ken and crash have been eating dingleberry jam. LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

HA!  I see that Crash is already moving your post to its proper location.  That'll show ya'!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, there's a special thread for your nasty suggestive posts.  Please confine your foolish comments to that location.


 You started it! (and don't worry....we'll be there, in a minute. LOL)

----------


## Ken

We've arrived.   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Oh...Oh....Wait! Change that to...
> 
> Ken and crash have been eating dingleberry jam. LOL


Jealous that nobody offered you theirs? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Oh...Oh....Wait! Change that to...
> 
> Ken and crash have been eating dingleberry jam. LOL


There you go again.   :Sneaky2:   Disrespecting the Quality Control Department - THE MOST IMPORTANT SAFEGUARD PROVIDED TO FORUM MEMBERS.

(Q.C. - We are your friends!)

Crash, ya' want to ban him now?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Amazing.  My posts are getting redirected here even BEFORE I click the "Submit Reply" icon.   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

I type fast.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> There you go again.    Disrespecting the Quality Control Department - THE MOST IMPORTANT SAFEGUARD PROVIDED TO FORUM MEMBERS.
> 
> (Q.C. - We are your friends!)
> 
> Crash, ya' want to ban him now?


 I guess I'm not the only one who was "confused". LOL
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...rry#post161350

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken,...Why is it, that every time I see you post, I think of this guy???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv8tVxk6Nj4

----------


## Ken

> Hey Ken,...Why is it, that every time I see you post, I think of this guy???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dv8tVxk6Nj4


 
Ooooooooooow.  You're gonna' get in trouble for that, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2: 

Me thinks you're gonna' need a lawyer.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Good thing is, that while you proved your self ignorant.....


2dumb ALWAYS does that.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Hmmmmm. I wonder how much BAN width this thread is taking up?


Thinking of shipping me over to 2dumb's forum, huh?   :Sneaky2: 

http://www.someidiots.com/

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Sheez Ken....you've already had two post moved tonight??? LOL :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

He was testing me. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Snicker, Snicker!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUPC3mB8ceE

----------


## Ken

2dumb, is something wrong?  Your eyes seem a bit red.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, is something wrong?  Your eyes seem a bit red.


 That kinda looks like a Halloween picture.
Oh...BTW Happy Halloween! May the great pumpkin come to see you!

----------


## crashdive123

You've been waiting to post that haven't you?

----------


## Rick

I just hope it doesn't spit.

----------


## crashdive123

Not sure about spitting, but I hear it eats underwear.

----------


## nell67

2d is going to have pumpkin pie tonight,any QC want a piece of that action????

----------


## Ken

> That kinda looks like a Halloween picture.
> Oh...BTW Happy Halloween! May the great pumpkin come to see you!


What a lousy excuse for posting such a sick picture.  That's just wrong.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

So...from now on, if I call Ken "Pumpkin", Y'all know what it really means! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You've been waiting to post that haven't you?



(Shhhh....I saved that picture, from an email I got, about two weeks ago! LOL)

----------


## Rick

> 2d is going to have pumpkin pie tonight,any QC want a piece of that action????


OMG! That was soooo funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for a great laugh.

----------


## crashdive123

> 2d is going to have pumpkin pie tonight,any QC want a piece of that action????


Since 2D is the British contingency of the QC Department, and he has been hiding under the umbrella of Ken and I - It's time that he spread his wings (or whatever it is that he needs to spread for this one) and test this one all himself.  After all, it is sitting in his living room already.

----------


## nell67

> OMG! That was soooo funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for a great laugh.


 Now,aren't you glad you are NOT a part of the QC team,and that there is no law in the WSF handbook that says you have to recieve whatever THEY recieve!???

You are welcome!

----------


## Rick

I may have to rethink my position on that. Good point.

----------


## nell67

> Since 2D is the British contingency of the QC Department, and he has been hiding under the umbrella of Ken and I - It's time that he spread his wings (or whatever it is that he needs to spread for this one) and test this one all himself. After all, it is sitting in his living room already.


Better throw him a lifeline.....or not! I think he has bitten of more than he can chew IMHO!

----------


## Ken

> 2d is going to have pumpkin pie tonight,any QC want a piece of that action????


 
Nell.  Crash and I are just devastated.  We never expected that you would inflict such pain on us.   :Blink:  :No:

----------


## crashdive123

Sometimes ya just gotta let them swim on their own...........this is one of those times.

----------


## Ken

> So...from now on, if I call Ken "Pumpkin", Y'all know what it really means! LOL


How original, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:   Ever hear of Alpine Sapper?  Huh, 2dumb?

----------


## crashdive123

> How original, 2dumb.    Ever hear of Alpine Sapper?  Huh, 2dumb?


Yeah, but that ........Punkin - K?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> How original, 2dumb.    Ever hear of Alpine Sapper?  Huh, 2dumb?


 No...I haven't. :Blushing:

----------


## nell67

> Nell. Crash and I are just devastated. We never expected that you would inflict such pain on us.


No,no Ken,I didn't understand 2d's part in the grand scheme of things here,Crash 'splained it all though,and 2D is on his own in this one!

----------


## crashdive123

Well, as I recal 2D did volunteer.  As a matter of fact he almost begged Winnie for the position.  He was gleeful, dare I say - giddy when he was selected.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

...and y'all should be ashamed of yourselves! I can't believe the prejudice, around here. Big girls need lovin', too!!! LOL :Smash:

----------


## crashdive123

Ohhhhhhhh.  That was a girl.

----------


## nell67

> ...and y'all should be ashamed of yourselves! I can't believe the prejudice, around here. Big girls need lovin', too!!! LOL


 And you weren't being just a little prejudiced when you posted it????RIIIIGGGHHHTTTT!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ohhhhhhhh.  That was a girl.


 That's my story.

----------


## Ken

> Ohhhhhhhh. That was a girl.


A girl what?   :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

> Ohhhhhhhh. That was a girl.


pppsssstttt,Crash,thats the name of the site he got the pic from!

----------


## Ken

> No,no Ken,I didn't understand 2d's part in the grand scheme of things here,Crash 'splained it all though,and 2D is on his own in this one!


Thanks for clearing that up, Nell.  Now I'll be able to sleep tonight.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And you weren't being just a little prejudiced when you posted it????RIIIIGGGHHHTTTT!


 Towards Ken,yes. Towards big girls.....no.  :Innocent: 
_(see post #315.)_

----------


## nell67

:clap:  :Wink:  :clap: 


> Thanks for clearing that up, Nell. Now I'll be able to sleep tonight.

----------


## crashdive123

> pppsssstttt,Crash,thats the name of the site he got the pic from!


You just said that to make me go back and look at the picture again didn't ya? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

We wouldn't have to go through any of this nonsense if SOMEONE would just BAN 2dumb.   :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

> You just said that to make me go back and look at the picture again didn't ya?


Absolutely not,biggirlsneedlovin'too .com is where he got that pic......

----------


## crashdive123

Ahhhh.  The one 2D has bookmarked?

----------


## nell67

> Ahhhh. The one 2D has bookmarked?


 That would be the one!

----------


## Ken

> Ain't that the truth!
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


You must be in serious pain, 2dumb.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken....where are you???

I heard your song today. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvgLkuEtkA

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oh...and I have a question! About how hard, could someone hit Ken in the head, without doing any permanent damage? :Innocent: 
(Yep, I put this in a seperate post, just for crash. LOL)

----------


## Rick

Fairly hard I would imagine. My hand would surely hurt afterward but I doubt I'd do any permanent damage to it.

----------


## Ken

> Hey Ken....where are you???
> 
> I heard your song today. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NvgLkuEtkA


Been workin' my butt off lately, Moron.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Oh...and I have a question! About how hard, could someone hit Ken in the head, without doing any permanent damage?
> (Yep, I put this in a seperate post, just for crash. LOL)





> Fairly hard I would imagine. My hand would surely hurt afterward but I doubt I'd do any permanent damage to it.


I have come to the realization that neither of you have any redeeming social value.  None at all.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Pal334

> I have come to the realization that neither of you have any redeeming social value.  None at all.


They are mildly entertaining, doesn't that count for something?

----------


## Ken

> They are mildly entertaining, doesn't that count for something?


 
Well, I guess so.   :Innocent:   Tell you what:  I'll reward them by giving them my used chewing gum!   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Fairly hard I would imagine. My hand would surely hurt afterward but I doubt I'd do any permanent damage to it.


You ain't a SPAMMER, are ya?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You ain't a SPAMMER, are ya?


 Chase that spammer out of here! Friggin' spammer....Pffft, that's like one step below a lawyer! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Chase that spammer out of here! Friggin' spammer....Pffft, that's like one step below a lawyer!


.......and only 10,000 steps above 2dumb.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Been workin' my butt off lately, Moron.


 You're working your butt off, and giving what % away in taxes.....and I'm the moron? LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> You're working your butt off, and giving what % away in taxes.....and I'm the moron? LOL


Workin' my butt off mostly on projects around the house, MORON!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> .......and only 10,000 steps above 2dumb.


 Hey Ken....I forgot to show you, what I got at a gun show, last weekend.

----------


## Ken

2dumb, isn't it time for your brain cell to go to sleep?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, isn't it time for your brain cell to go to sleep?


 That was kinda funny. Did you take all that time off, to come up with it? :clap:

----------


## Ken

> That was kinda funny. Did you take all that time off, to come up with it?


Oh, yeah.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh, yeah.


 Good job! Now why don't you take a week, or so, off and see if you can come up with another funny one. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Good job! Now why don't you take a week, or so, off and see if you can come up with another funny one.


Okay.  Just as soon as you post your FIRST funny one.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Okay.  Just as soon as you post your FIRST funny one.


 Is that the best line you could come up with?
How much "Smurf Butt Beer" have you had, tonight?

----------


## Rick

Did I just have a lawyer tell me that *I* have no redeeming social value?!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Did I just have a lawyer tell me that *I* have no redeeming social value?!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I thought I should share the general consensus with you.   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Oh, the irony.......

----------


## Ken

> Nell67, is the only reason I would ever support cloning.


2dumb is the only reason I would ever oppose it.   :Innocent: 

No, wait a minute, there IS a second reason......... Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb is the only reason I would ever oppose it.  
> 
> No, wait a minute, there IS a second reason......... Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 That's right, Ken. Just keep dancing on the minefield. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

OK.....so if I punch Ken in the mouth, and his lip starts bleeding, I shouldn't put a tourniquet around his neck. Got it. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Funny you should ask - I heard someting either on the radio or that TV thingie the other day that stated the longest ovation ever recieved (or given depending on your point of view) was 80 minutes. For the life of me I don't recall what it was for.


It was last year.  The whole town came out and cheered when 2dumb graduated from kindergarten.   Kindergarten - the best 30 years of 2dumb's life.   :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey...if I make a post in this thread, that's not insulting to Ken, do you think crash would move it to another thread? :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken.....I thought of a new game.

*Name that thread.*

I'll give you the number of a post, in this thread, and you try to tell us what thread that post originally appeared in.

----------


## Rick

You know, 2D, I don't think I'm gonna ban Ken. I have something else in mind for him. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> You know, 2D, I don't think I'm gonna ban Ken. I have something else in mind for him. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


If you think that you're coming to *MY* house and that you're gonna' stand in a corner in *MY* living room *for free,* then you've got another thing comin', mister.  That corner rents out at a dollar an hour, and you've gotta' *pay in advance! *

----------


## Ken

> Careful there, Survival Guy. I'd hate to see you turned into Banned Guy.


That's right!  But 2dumb?  Well, that's another story.  I'd love to see him turned into Banned Guy.  :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Couldn't find the bathroom again,huh Rick??

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You are a sick little puppy. Get it? Puppy? I slay myself.......


 You'd have more fun, if you'd slay Ken. :Innocent:  :clap:

----------


## Ken

> You'd have more fun, if you'd slay Ken.


2dumb!  Hurry, your bus is about to leave!  Quick, lie down in front of the tires before it drives away!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

So, the tenderloin is two spots ahead of the Ken? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> So, the tenderloin is two spots ahead of the Ken?


2dumb, have some respect.  This is a serious thread.  There's an appropriate place for you to post such inane comments, and this ain't the place.   :Sneaky2: 

This is:  http://www.dumb.com/

Why haven't you been BANNED yet?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, have some respect.  This is a serious thread.  There's an appropriate place for you to post such inane comments, and this ain't the place.


 Don't worry....crash will move it, when he wakes up. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

As you wish.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> As you wish.


 Dang....don't you ever sleep? LOL

----------


## Ken

> Is any of it wooded?


Only the part where your head is located, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Watch out Ken,sounds like a stalker to me!


  Stalk Ken.....pa-lease. I was thinking more along the lines of, a new place to go squirrel hunting! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I know it's not, but don't worry....one day I'll be up north, and now that I know your last name.....I can find *you*!!!
> Muahahahaha!!!


I lied when I told you my name.   :Sneaky2: 




> Watch out Ken,sounds like a stalker to me!


He thinks like one, too, Nell.  


 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Crash is gonna' be busy when he logs-in.............   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I lied when I told you my name.


 I probably have it wrong......cuz the one I saw, nearly made me pee on myself, laughing about the irony!

 BTW....I'm still thinking about using that picture, for my avatar. LOL :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> I probably have it wrong......cuz the one I saw, nearly made me pee on myself, laughing about the irony!


Get ready for this, 2dumb..........

The English translation of my last name is "Honey."  That's why I'm so damn sweet and likeable.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Crash is gonna' be busy when he logs-in.............


 Job security! LOL   (Hey, Crash!) :Stupid:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Get ready for this, 2dumb..........
> 
> The English translation of my last name is "Honey."  That's why I'm so damn sweet and likeable.



 ...or stuck on yourself. Just sayin'. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Get ready for this, 2dumb..........
> 
> The English translation of my last name is "Honey."  That's why I'm so damn sweet and likeable.


....or better in small doses. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I suddenly feel dizzy!

...Oh...Hey, crash! LOL :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> I probably have it wrong......cuz the one I saw, nearly made me pee on myself.


You do that often.  You must like the feeling it gives you, huh, 2dumb?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I suddenly feel dizzy!
> 
> ...Oh...Hey, crash! LOL


All this movin' around posts in threads..........  Some of the effect is lost.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You do that often.  You must like the feeling it gives you, huh, 2dumb?


 Depends. :Lol:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> All this movin' around posts in threads..........  Some of the effect is lost.


 He must not have gotten to the camo thread yet. LOL

----------


## crashdive123

Nah - saw the camo thread.  Since the thread was all about being --- how shall I say it ---- less than smart, thought I'd leave it.

----------


## Ken

> Depends.


"Depends?"  Are you referring to the feeling you get or to the undergarments you wear?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Nah - saw the camo thread. Since the thread was all about being --- how shall I say it ---- less than smart, thought I'd leave it.


So, the thread was about 2dumb all along, huh?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> All this movin' around posts in threads..........  Some of the effect is lost.



 Yeah...like my 'tenderloin being two spots ahead of ken' post.
Without that picture, that post makes no sense.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> "Depends?"  Are you referring to the feeling you get or to the undergarments you wear?


 ............Yes.

----------


## Ken

> Without that picture, that post makes no sense.


Neither do you.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Neither do you.


...but I'm entertaining! :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> ...but I'm entertaining!


Let us know when you're doing your next show.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Let us know when you're doing your next show.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 I'll be here all week.

Folks seem to like the bit that I do, where I frustrate and befuddle a yankee lawyer. What makes it funny is that no matter how hard he tries, he can't seem to out wit the dummy. Then he gets frustrated...blah, blah, blah.....it's pretty funny. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I'll be here all week.
> 
> Folks seem to like the bit that I do, where I frustrate and befuddle a yankee lawyer. What makes it funny is that no matter how hard he tries, he can't seem to out wit the dummy. Then he gets frustrated...blah, blah, blah.....it's pretty funny.


It's amazing, isn't it?  Two people can watch the same show and walk away with totally different ideas of what it was all about.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Hey 2dumb! They're gonna' be bobbin' for apples at tonight's Halloween party. The organizers asked if you could sit at the bottom of the tank to collect all the apples that sink. The job pays $25.00/hour for 3 hours work.  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## oly

> he can't seem to out wit the dummy. Then he gets frustrated...blah, blah, blah.....it's pretty funny.


Are you trying to say that your matching wits with an unarmed man??? :Innocent: 

Just wondering??? I would hate to provoke this thread to continue any further :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Are you trying to say that your matching wits with an unarmed man???


Oly, 2dumb can't match something that he doesn't have.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Are you trying to say that your matching wits with an unarmed man???


 I wouldn't say that he's completely unarmed.....but in this case, he's definitely out manned! :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oly, 2dumb can't match something that he doesn't have.


 Yankeeism???

----------


## Ken

> Yankeeism???


Can't get over the fact that you wish you were a Yankee, huh?  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Can't get over the fact that you wish you were a Yankee, huh?


 Pfft! Yet again, you're waaaaaay off.

----------


## Ken

> Pfft! Yet again, you're waaaaaay off.


Oh.  A North Carolina license plate to go along with your road signs?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

THIS is where 2dumb "goes to the beach."   :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

2dumb is posting a smart @ss reply.  Then Crash is gonna' move EVERYTHING.  There goes the thread.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Yeah....some example you're setting, for new members, there *Ken*!


2dumb, how much, within reason, will I have to pay you to never log-on to this site again?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, how much, within reason, will I have to pay you to never log-on to this site again?


 $20K
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
....and a pound of bacon. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ....and a pound of bacon.


Okay.  You're a man who can be bought.  What kind of bacon?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Okay.  You're a man who can be bought.  What kind of bacon?


 Any good quality bacon, will do. :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Any good quality bacon, will do.


Good. I'll send you some pork from our Massachusetts State Capitol on Beacon Hill. Errr, make that "Bacon Hill." 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

And 2dumb?  Some of this, too!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It's just not fair that I can't put you on my "Ignore List."


 You could stop posting. That would show him! :Innocent:

----------


## Eu_citzen

You guys are hilarious.  :Lol:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You guys are hilarious.


 Thanks, Eu c. You know....since you're new here, you probably haven't seen the video of Ken trying to be romantic...so, here it is. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUtwNtE1NBA

----------


## Ken

> Thanks, Eu c. You know....since you're new here, you probably haven't seen the video of Ken trying to be romantic...so, here it is.


2dumb, have you read the second sentence of your comforting company's quote?  If not, here it is:

_"Every critter has enough brains to tan it's own hide, except buffaloes (and some people I know)."
-Jim Miller_ 

I have to conclude one of two things.  Either your comforting company knows you or you must be a buffalo.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, have you read the second sentence of your comforting company's quote?  If not, here it is:
> 
> _"Every critter has enough brains to tan it's own hide, except buffaloes (and some people I know)."
> -Jim Miller_ 
> 
> I have to conclude one of two things.  Either your comforting company knows you or you must be a buffalo.


 Did someone fart?
('cuz I could have sworn, I just heard an ***hole speak.) :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Did someone fart?
> ('cuz I could have sworn, I just heard an ***hole speak.)


Time to consult a psychiatrist, 2dumb.  You're hearing those voices again, aren't you?   :Innocent: 

2dumb, the Forum is electronic print media.  It doesn't talk to you, you idiot.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

2dumb's been reading my last post for a while now.  His brain cell must be working overtime trying to think of something dumb to say in response.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Maybe he's taking a break to work on his autobiography.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Where you talking to me? :Sneaky2: 
_(Doing my best De Niro.)_

----------


## Ken

> Where you talking to me?


No, I was responding to the other moron that goes by the name "2dumb2kwit."  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> No, I was talking to the other moron that goes by the name "2dumb2kwit."


 No, moron....you were typing a message to me, in an "electronic print media".
(I can't believe you fell for that one! LOL)

 :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> No, I was responding to the other moron that goes by the name "2dumb2kwit."





> No, moron....you were typing a message to me, in an "electronic print media".
> (I can't believe you fell for that one! LOL)


 Do you always talk to your computer? :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

And if I ever wrote a book, it would have to be titled "Arguing with Idiot's" (A guide to perplexing jerk lawyers.)!

----------


## Ken

Gee, 2dumb, look at the posts you quoted, and compare it to my original unedited post.  :Innocent:   A little inconsistent, ain't they? You messin' with the quotes, 2dumb?  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Gee, 2dumb, look at the posts you quoted, and compare it to my original unedited post.   A little inconsistent, ain't they? You messin' with the quotes, 2dumb?


 Nope...I just wasn't paying attention to the fact, that you had gone back and tried to edit away your stupidity. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> No, I was responding to the other moron that goes by the name "2dumb2kwit."





> No, moron....you were typing a message to me, in an "electronic print media".
> (I can't believe you fell for that one! LOL)





> Do you always talk to your computer?


Uh, 2dumb?  You seem a bit confused here.  "Typing a message" to you IS a response, you buffoon.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Nope...I just wasn't paying attention to the fact, that you had gone back and tried to edit away your stupidity.


Gee, 2dumb, where does it say my post was edited?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'd say it's more of a case of you getting caught, trying to cover your dumb butt. LOL :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Pick the shell covering 2dumb's brain.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Gee, 2dumb, where does it say my post was edited?


 The mods know the truth. LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> I'd say it's more of a case of you getting caught, trying to cover your dumb butt. LOL


Why don't you take a rest, 2dumb.  You seem to need one.

----------


## crashdive123

.....and the truth shall set you free.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> .....and the truth shall set you free.


 Only if those who know it, don't hide it. :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Kind of one of those don't ask, don't tell sort of things.

----------


## Ken

> Only if those who know it, don't hide it.


Does my post SAY it was edited?   :Innocent: 

".....what is the nature of truth?"

http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/truth/

The nature of the truth is that not every post that is edit "says" that it's edited. Some posts are edited by gremlins while others.....well.....we'll just leave that alone.......

----------


## Ken

> I'd say it's more of a case of you getting caught, trying to cover your dumb butt. LOL


Oh, 2dumb.  MY posts are consistent.  YOUR POSTS ARE NOT!  And we all know how YOU like to play those games...........   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Does my post SAY it was edited?


 Nope.........and it doesn't say that you're a pompous a$$, either, but uhhhh.....

----------


## Ken

> Nope.........and it doesn't say that you're a pompous a$$, either, but uhhhh.....


There ya' go again, 2dumb.  You just can't accept ANOTHER staggering defeat, can you?  Now you have to resort to name-calling.  How sad.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> There ya' go again, 2dumb.  You just can't accept ANOTHER staggering defeat, can you?  Now you have to resort to name-calling.  How sad.


 The only "staggering defeat" I've had, was trying to dance while extremely drunk. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> The only "staggering defeat" I've had, was trying to dance while extremely drunk.


Good move, 2dumb.  Change the subject.  Make folks feel sorry for you because you can't dance and distract them from thinking about the tremendous humiliation you must be feeling this very second.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Here's 2dumb dancing.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL8sk4T_e_g

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Good move, 2dumb.  Change the subject.  Make folks feel sorry for you because you can't dance and distract them from thinking about the tremendous humiliation you must be feeling this very second.


 Nope....actually, I was thinking that  I'll have to argue with you later.

 If I timed things right, a rack of ribs, baked potatoes, and corn on the cob, will all be ready on my grill, in about 2 minutes! 


I'll be back!

----------


## nell67

> Good move, 2dumb. Change the subject. Make folks feel sorry for you because you can't dance and distract them from thinking about the tremendous humiliation you must be feeling this very second.


It's not that he can't dance,it's just that he is a cheap drunk,one beer and he was falling all over himself and called it dancing....

----------


## Ken

> Nope....actually, I was thinking that I'll have to argue with you later.
> 
> If I timed things right, a rack of ribs, baked potatoes, and corn on the cob, will all be ready on my grill, in about 2 minutes! 
> 
> 
> I'll be back!


Good move, 2dumb. Change the subject.  AGAIN!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> It's not that he can't dance,it's just that he is a cheap drunk,one beer and he was falling all over himself and called it dancing....


See, 2dumb?  Nell has you all figured out.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## RangerXanatos

> It's not that he can't dance,it's just that he is a cheap drunk,one beer and he was falling all over himself and called it dancing....


Now THAT'S funny.  I might have to use that line.

----------


## Ken

> ....If I timed things right, *a rack of ribs*, baked potatoes, and corn on the cob, will all be ready on my grill, in about 2 minutes!


Just when did you buy those ribs, 2dumb?  :Innocent: 

http://www.usfoodsafety.com/02ac0015.asp





> I'll be back!


Maybe. Maybe not.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Here's 2dumb dancing.........
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL8sk4T_e_g


 Pfft! I only wish I could dance that good. I dance like this. :Blushing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YK0Q2...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Just when did you buy those ribs, 2dumb? 
> 
> http://www.usfoodsafety.com/02ac0015.asp 
> Maybe. Maybe not.


 Don't get excited, Ken......I'm OK. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> .... thou Ken and 2D2K arent always so civil to each other...


 
It's all 2dumb's fault.  I guess you just forgot to mention that.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I AM forgetfull.......


Do you remember what 2dumb says about us Northerners?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Don't get excited, Ken......I'm OK.


 
How long has it been since you ate those ribs?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ........On another note. I had to get the tire's on my wife's van rotated today and I was thumbing though the September copy of some hunting magazine. It had an article about some guy that had shot 35,000 grouse in the last 50 years, how to shoot deer from above, how to hunt squirrels and an article on fire tinder (hopefully with all that info someone will know the magazine).


2dumb called me on the phone. He thinks it was the September issue of _Ladies Home Journal._  :Innocent: 




> ........He said the best fire starter was his underwear. No kidding. He pulled them off and lit the crotch and he said he had a four foot fire going in no time and it burned a long time.


That won't work for 2dumb. Rumor has it that he's been wearing the same underwear since 1981. He's reportedly stated that he'll NEVER take them off.  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Gee, Crash, 2dumb and I have been PMing each other and we've agreed to ask you to return all these posts you've moved back to their original threads. Is that okay?  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

One little,
Two little, 
Three little post moved,..... :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Four little,
Five little,..... :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> One little,
> Two little, 
> Three little post moved,.....


Dang, 2dumb!  You've impressed us all!  Nobody here thought that you could count that high!   :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

So Ken.....running your mouth, in the wrong place, again?  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> So Ken.....running your mouth, in the wrong place, again?


Whoooa, 2dumb!  You're the one who's been whining and sniveling about all the posts getting moved.   :Sneaky2: 

Besides, the members provide an opening, what am I supposed to do?  Ignore it?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Dang, 2dumb!  You've impressed us all!  Nobody here thought that you could count that high!


 I'm glad you're impressed.
I'd be impressed, if you would stop telling lies. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Besides, the members provide an opening, what am I supposed to do?  Ignore it?


 It's called self control.

----------


## Ken

> I'm glad you're impressed.
> I'd be impressed, if you would stop telling lies.


 
Okay.  I'll tell the truth.  You've actually never done a thing that would impress me.  Is that better, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> It's called self control.


Don't talk to me about self control until you stop using

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Okay.  I'll tell the truth.  You've actually never done a thing that would impress me.  Is that better, 2dumb?





> Don't talk to me about self control until you stop using


 You talkin' to me?

----------


## Ken

> You talkin' to me?


Why are you asking?  Are you hearing those voices again, 2dumb?   :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

:saberbattle:  :hammer:  :eyepoke:  :Argue:  :fisticuffs:  You guys crack me up,LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Why are you asking?  Are you hearing those voices again, 2dumb?


 I just wanted to see if you had learned from your mistake.

I noticed it took you a long time to reply. Had to think hard, to make sure you didn't screw up, huh? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You guys crack me up,LOL


Hey, nell! :W00t:

----------


## Ken

> I just wanted to see if you had learned from your mistake.


What mistake?   :Innocent: 




> I noticed it took you a long time to reply. Had to think hard, to make sure you didn't screw up, huh?


Yeah.  Probably 63 seconds to find your stupid post, read your stupid post, and respond to your stupid post.  With your attention span, that's probably an eon to you, huh, 2dumb?  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What mistake?  
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Probably 63 seconds to find your stupid post, read your stupid post, and respond to your stupid post.  With your attention span, that's probably an eon to you, huh, 2dumb?


 What does the donkey from Winnie the Pooh have to do with it? :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Ken

> What does the donkey from Winnie the Pooh have to do with it?


His name is Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum., not eon, you donkey.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> .....There are 3 levels of cognition: learning, doing, and sharing what you learned with others


I'm waiting for 2dumb to begin Level 1.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> His name is      not eon, you donkey.


 Yeah....but you have to admit....that was pretty funny. Not as funny as the dancing lurch video, but still pretty funny. :Innocent: 

(It's just fun.....frustrating lawyers. LOL)

----------


## Ken

> Yeah....but you have to admit....that was pretty funny. Not as funny as the dancing lurch video, but still pretty funny.
> 
> (It's just fun.....frustrating lawyers. LOL)


I feel this is an appropriate time to remind Crash of my original suggestion.  :Innocent: 




> Gee, Crash, I appreciate that. The only question I have is what to do when 2dumb starts up in yet ANOTHER thread. 
> 
> You know how he always goes off topic and hijacks a thread as soon as he logs-in, and immediately begins posting dumb things about me in every thread, right? He can be sooooo disruptive to the forum. 
> 
> As you know, I always try to ignore him and stay on-topic myself, but it's hard. Really hard. So, should I just ignore him when he goes off topic? Like his family and acquaintances do?
> 
> *Maybe it would just be easier if you BANNED HIM.*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I feel this is an appropriate time to remind Crash of my original suggestion.


 Is that the best you can do??

I'm having visions of you in court, stomping your feet and yelling "He really, really, really, didn't do it!" :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> I'm having visions of you in court, stomping your feet and yelling "He really, really, really, didn't do it!"


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> I'm having visions of you in court, stomping your feet and yelling "He really, really, really, didn't do it!"


Get arrested.  Retain me.  I promise I won't say anything like that at all.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'm sorry....did you say something? I got kinda distracted.  I took a few minutes, to try and see things from your point of view.

----------


## Ken

Ha, ha, ha.  Just too funny (yawn) 2dumb!   :Innocent: 

Here's how I view you!

Bizzare Creature Found In North Carolina Sewer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQmFWYWqTZA

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ha, ha, ha.  Just too funny (yawn) 2dumb!  
> 
> Here's how I view you!
> 
> Bizzare Creature Found In North Carolina Sewer
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQmFWYWqTZA


 Pfft! That's where we keep lawyer brains.
BTW, don't let the camera fool you. That was a 4" sewer.

----------


## Ken

> That was a 4" sewer.


And you know this, *WHY*?   :Innocent: 

Good night, 2dumb.  It's time for me to hit the crib.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And you know this, *WHY*?  
> 
> Good night, 2dumb.  It's time for me to hit the crib.


 Night, night Ken. Get a good nights sleep. (So *maybe* you can keep up with me tomorrow.)

----------


## Ken

> I'm sorry....did you say something? I got kinda distracted. I took a few minutes, to try and see things from your point of view.


Actually, 2dumb, the back of the ambulance, the bacon air freshener, that WAS pretty funny!   :clap: 

What'd ya' do?  Pay someone to find that pic and save it for just the right time?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> How about...
> 
> Q. What do you call a man with half a brain?
> A.  ?


1. Counselor.
2. A Yankee Lawyer.
3. Ken.

----------


## Ken

> 1. Counselor.
> 2. A Yankee Lawyer.
> 3. Ken.


You blithering idiot.  :Sneaky2: 

Unfortunately for you, 2dumb, there is no vaccine against stupidity.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You blithering idiot. 
> 
> Unfortunately for you, 2dumb, there is no vaccine against stupidity.


 Your mom tried to get you vaccinated, huh Ken?

----------


## Ken

> Your mom tried to get you vaccinated, huh Ken?


There was no need to, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2: 

Question:  Don't you wish there had been a lifeguard present when you visited the gene pool?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

You know, 2dumb, it's amazing that out of millions of sperm, yours swam the fastest.  Sadly enough, it went in the wrong direction.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Question:  Don't you wish there had been a lifeguard present when you visited the gene pool?


 Yeah, 'cuz I wasn't in the shallow end, like you! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Yeah, 'cuz I wasn't in the shallow end, like you!


Too bad you drowned.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Too bad you drowned.


 OK....so you are arguing with a ghost.
(Pfft....and he calls me a moron.)  :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

Seems like I was playing with matches when I posted on this thread
and ignited Ken & 2D.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Seems like I was playing with matches when I posted on this thread
> and ignited Ken & 2D.


 Nah....Ken's been a flamer, all along. :Smash:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> *Does anyone use DPMS products?*


 
Ask 2dumb.  I'm sure he does.

Oh wait, you said *DPMS.*  Never mind.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Whenever I fill out an application, in the part that says If an emergency, notify: I put DOCTOR.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Boy, I'm glad you moved those, crash.
 I'd hate to have the "joke of the day" thread cluttered up, with humor. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Oh, is that what it was.  My bad.

----------


## Ken

> Whenever I fill out an application, in the part that says If an emergency, notify: I put DOCTOR.


That's 'cause you know darn well that your family and friends will all be gathered in a bar somewhere.  Celebrating.   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

I guess you guys need to stay in your own pen.

----------


## BENESSE

Foooood fiiiiiiight!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ohhhh Craaash. Clean-up on joke thread.  :Innocent: 
(post #758)

----------


## crashdive123

As you wish.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Foooood fiiiiiiight!


 Finally! Someone other than me and Ken, got kicked out of a thread! LOL :clap: 

 Welcome to the club, BENESSE.

----------


## crashdive123

Just seemed to belong here.  Everybody knows that it's nice to belong.

----------


## Ken

> Boy, I'm glad you moved those, crash.
> I'd hate to have the "joke of the day" thread cluttered up, with humor.





> Oh, is that what it was. My bad.


Crashdive123, I would like to take this opportunity to commend you for the excellent way you perform your duties as a Super Moderator, and for the self control and forgiving temperment you exhibit toward 2dumb. 

Regardless of how openly disrespectful he is of you, you have chosen to exercise self-control with your BAN BUTTON, even though everyone else here would love to see you *BAN 2DUMB'S MISERABLE A$$ BACK TO THE STONE AGE!*

----------


## crashdive123

I've got a ban button?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken....you have a little something on you nose, there. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Ken....you have a little something on you nose, there.


 :Sneaky2: 




> I've got a ban button?


Yes you do, *sir*.  If I may be of assistance, I'd like to give it a test drive (so to speak) just to make sure it's working properly in case you need to use it.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I was going to find a weasel picture, to post, but calling a lawyer a weasel just seems............redundant.

----------


## Ken

> I was going to find a weasel picture, to post, but calling a lawyer a weasel just seems............redundant.


Okay, 2dumb.  You win.   Here's your trophy.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

2dumb. I've found a great avatar for you.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

> Finally! Someone other than me and Ken, got kicked out of a thread! LOL
> 
>  Welcome to the club, BENESSE.


I'm bad. I'm real BAAAAD.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb. I've found a great avatar for you.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Pfft! You're a big shot yankee lawyer, that spends his spare time trying to out wit a dumb redneck.....unsuccessfully.......and you think *I'm* a loser? LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Pfft! You're a big shot yankee lawyer, that spends his spare time trying to out wit a dumb redneck.....unsuccessfully.......and you think *I'm* a loser? LOL


2dumb, I've tried to be patient and kind with you, but you've just crossed the line.   :Sneaky2: 

Calling yourself a "dumb redneck" is an insult to people who really are dumb rednecks.  Your intelligence and wit pales in comparison to theirs.

----------


## oly

Hmmmm rednecks & lawyers... No wounder there's over 500 posts here.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hmmmm rednecks & lawyers... No wounder there's over 500 posts here.


 It would be a lot less, if I didn't have to keep explaining things, to Ken. :Innocent:

----------


## oly

Lawyers don't understand things 2D.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

So, Ken.....who did you spend all your time berating, before I came along? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> It would be a lot less, if I didn't have to keep explaining things, to Ken.


You wouldn't have to explain anything if you were even remotely capable of having and then reducing a cogent and/or rational thought to writing in the first place.

*shakes head*  Idiot.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Lawyers don't understand things 2D.


 Especially yankee lawyers. :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> So, Ken.....who did you spend all your time berating, before I came along?


Rem........  Never mind.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You wouldn't have to explain anything if you were even remotely capable of having and then reducing a cogent and/or rational thought to writing in the first place.
> 
> *shakes head*  Idiot.


 OK...I got the cog part, but why would I ration my thoughts? :Online2long:

----------


## Ken

> ......... but why would I ration my thoughts?


Because, poor 2dumb, you of all people will have so very few of them during the course of your life.  You should spread them out.  Think of them as survival food that you can only eat a small morsel of every few years.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You should spread them out.



 Ohhhhhhh, I've been spreading it! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Ohhhhhhh, I've been spreading it! LOL


We know.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> We know.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 I like to refer to it as "lawyer grease".

----------


## Ken

> I like to refer to it as "lawyer grease".


Oh yeah?  Let me explain something, 2dumb.  The only place you're ever gonna' get "lawyer grease" is up your arse - just before the lawyer rams something that feels like a telephone poll up there.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Um....actually....9 people have chosen their dog, over you. (So far.) 
> That's 9 dogs.........making you 10th. (So far.)


I have 4 dogs.  So that should put him in 13th. place.   :Innocent: 

Can't you get _ANYTHING_ right, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> He picks on me.


Hey, your family and friends need a break some time, don't they?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I have 4 dogs.  So that should put him in 13th. place.  
> 
> Can't you get _ANYTHING_ right, 2dumb?



 Dang it....I reminded Trax of one thing that he likes about you! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

You know, 2dumb, if we ever took our show on the road, we could probably earn a few bucks.  How about we split it, say 90% Ken and 10% 2dumb?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey.....what the.......



......Toto, we're not in Kansas, anymore! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

So Crash, wadda' you do?  Just hang there looking to move posts in a split second?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You know, 2dumb, if we ever took our show on the road, we could probably earn a few bucks.  How about we split it, say 90% Ken and 10% 2dumb?


 OK...you get 90% of the gross, but you pay all the bills, out of your part.

----------


## Ken

> OK...you get 90% of the gross, but you pay all the bills, out of your part.


Uh, 2dumb?  My contracts are always "triple-net" so to speak.  My out of pocket expenses (including travel related costs) get paid IN ADDITION to my fees.  So, you have a deal.   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Uh, 2dumb?  My contracts are always "triple-net" so to speak.  My out of pocket expenses (including travel related costs) get paid IN ADDITION to my fees.  So, you have a deal.


 Well we're not talking about "your" contracts, we're talking about "our" contract, and I also want 51% interest, in all decision making.

----------


## Ken

> Well we're not talking about "your" contracts, we're talking about "our" contract, and I also want 51% interest, in all decision making.


Okay, 2dumb, it will be "our" contract, but I do all the negotiating.  

And you can have 51% control of all decisions - but only those involving which pair of socks you'll wear on any given day.  I'll take care of the rest of the "details."   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Okay, 2dumb, it will be "our" contract, but I do all the negotiating.  
> 
> And you can have 51% control of all decisions - but only those involving which pair of socks you'll wear on any given day.  I'll take care of the rest of the "details."


 Not a chance. You being a lawyer, doesn't mean a whole lot, to me. I've changed, negotiated, signed, and executed my fair share of contracts. (Up to, and including 7 figure contracts.) I have gone toe to toe with lawyers, and backed them down. I can hold my own. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Not a chance. You being a lawyer, doesn't mean a whole lot, to me. I've changed, negotiated, signed, and executed my fair share of contracts. (Up to, and including 7 figure contracts.) I have gone toe to toe with lawyers, and backed them down. I can hold my own.


Ahhhh, I see.  You ARE a hard negotiator.

Okay.  95% Ken and 5% 2dumb.  Deal?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ahhhh, I see.  You ARE a hard negotiator.
> 
> Okay.  95% Ken and 5% 2dumb.  Deal?


 85%-15%, and all the squirrels you can eat. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> 85%-15%, and all the squirrels you can eat.


Deals off, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:   Maybe you can team up with Rick and work the rural circuit.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Deals off, 2dumb.    Maybe you can team up with Rick and work the rural circuit.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Mooooove over, cable guy! :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Mooooove over, cable guy!


Look at the bright side.  I can always be your agent.  40%.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Look at the bright side.  I can always be your agent.  40%.


8%......and all the squirrels, you can eat. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> 8%......and all the squirrels, you can eat.


Okay, I'll give you 8% and all the squrrels I can eat.  Which is none.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Okay, I'll give you 80% and all the squrrels I can eat.  Which is none.


 OK...just sign this, and we'll draw up the rest of it later. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> OK...just sign this, and we'll draw up the rest of it later.


You could have at least waited for the fine print section to try to sneak major changes through.   :Sneaky2:   Haven't I taught you ANYTHING???   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You could have at least waited for the fine print section to try to sneak major changes through.    Haven't I taught you ANYTHING???


 I thought we were just playing. I would never try to do something so shady, if I thought it was serious!

 All joking aside, I have actually caught something like that, before. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> I thought we were just playing. I would never try to do something so shady, if I thought it was serious!
> 
> All joking aside, I have actually caught something like that, before.


Sadly, too many people really do try to pull that off.  I've seen it happen in divorce separation agreements more than a few times.  That's why I'll never sign or approve ANYTHING I get in writing until I've re-read it at least three times.

----------


## Eu_citzen

> Sadly, too many people really do try to pull that off.  I've seen it happen in divorce separation agreements more than a few times.  That's why *I'll never sign or approve ANYTHING I get in writing until I've re-read it at least three times.*


I'm joining in for a short comment. :Sneaky2: 

Good idea! :Smile:

----------


## Rick

You want to stay clear of this thread, EU. As far as we know, only lunatics run loose in this one.

----------


## Eu_citzen

> You want to stay clear of this thread, EU. As far as we know, only lunatics run loose in this one.


Why'd you think that Rick?
Is it reserved in some way?  :Huh:  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Winnie

> Why'd you think that Rick?
> Is it reserved in some way?


Oh yes! You've either got to be brave or stupid to get involved in this one! The rest of us just pop in to see what insults, ahem, heated debates are occurring. And with that I'm outta here :Blushing: puts tin helmet back on and disappears beneath parapet

----------


## Ken

> You want to stay clear of this thread, EU. As far as we know, *only lunatics* run loose in this one.


Be _VERY_ careful, Twinkie Man!   :Sneaky2:    If 2dumb and I team up against you, you'll be banning yourself out of sheer frustration.  

Of course, you could avoid that possibility entirely if you simply *BAN 2dumb* first!   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I should fear a lawyer and an addled race care driver. Riiiiiiiight.

EU - These two slug it out on here. Some day they'll realize that it's only words and neither of them are going to win. (shrug).

----------


## Ken

> I should fear a lawyer and an addled race care driver. Riiiiiiiight.
> 
> EU - These two slug it out on here. Some day they'll realize that it's only words and neither of them are going to win. (shrug).


Yes, I am a lawyer.  :Smile:   I noticed you left it at that and did not add any insults.  Rightfully so, as none are warranted.  

However, you DID note that 2dumb is *"addled."* And that is exactly the point of this entire thread.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yes, I am a lawyer.   I noticed you left it at that and did not add any insults.  Rightfully so, as none are warranted.  
> 
> However, you DID note that 2dumb is *"addled."* And that is exactly the point of this entire thread.


 Ken, you clueless twit.......that's because it's obvious, how messed-up you are! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Ken, you clueless twit.......that's because it's obvious, how messed-up you are!


Good job, 2dumb.  You spelled "twit" correctly!  Someone installed "spell-check" on your computer for you, huh?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Good job, 2dumb.  You spelled "twit" correctly!  Someone installed "spell-check" on your computer for you, huh?


 LOL....I did check to see if I spelled obvious correctly. LOL :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken....when I start to reply, to one of your post, does your computer yell *INCOMING!!!!*??? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Hey Ken....when I start to reply, to one of your post, does your computer yell *INCOMING!!!!*???


No.  However, the message *"MORON REPLYING"* flashes on my screen.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

Cheer leading squad is a great deal like typing. I took that my freshman year and all the guys were on my case. 

"You took a class with a bunch of girls!!!!", they said. 

"Exactly," I replied.

----------


## Eu_citzen

> Oh yes! You've either got to be brave or stupid to get involved in this one! The rest of us just pop in to see what insults, ahem, heated debates are occurring. And with that I'm outta hereputs tin helmet back on and disappears beneath parapet


If your in for such a 'debate', I think a little of both is required. :clap: 
What no foil hat?  :Alien:  :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> _(I want him to know that he ain't gettin' 72 virgins.)_


Bringing back memories..........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Bringing back memories..........


 Of what.....You, before you became a lawyer and started screwing people? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Reminds me about an old guy up North who bought his first chain saw, cut two cords of wood and took it back. Told the clerk it didn't work that well. When the clerk started the saw to check it the old guy hollered "WHAT'S THAT NOISE???"


The truth comes out.  2dumb was a Yankee, huh?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The truth comes out.  2dumb was a Yankee, huh?


 Wrong again, cupcake! I'm a southerner, and we know how to use a chainsaw. :Tt2:

----------


## Ken

Well, I've heard rumors..........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Yeah Ken....you've got it right. Listen to his southern drawl. :Blushing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEv5Z1HV6-0

----------


## Ken

> Yeah Ken....you've got it right. Listen to his southern drawl.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEv5Z1HV6-0


 :Sneaky2: 

YouTube is down for maintenance and will be back shortly. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
Featured Videos | Most Popular Videos | Most Watched Videos 


© 2009 YouTube, LLC

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

You know....It still cracks me up, when Peanut talks about Ken! LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGxZ2...eature=related

----------


## Ken

> I'm not sure why, but when I read that, it struck me as so funny that I laughed 'til I nearly cried!
> 
> "Grandma 2kwit"...........LO...I bet that was the first time in history , that that had ever been said! LOL


And I'd cry tears of joy if I read "Too Dumb To Quit" the Forums.... :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Sheez.....I was just trying to lighten the mood, a little.
> *(...and besides.....what's wrong with appreciating a woman's assets?)*


Some men just need BANNING!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang, Ken. Glad to see that you wouldn't sell me out, or anything. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Dang, Ken. Glad to see that you wouldn't sell me out, or anything.


 :Innocent: 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> As for pushy parents..... they should be banned


So should 2dumb!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Obsessivecompulsive disorder (OCD) is a mental disorder characterized by intrusive thoughts that produce anxiety, by repetitive behaviors aimed at reducing anxiety, or by combinations of such thoughts (obsessions) and behaviors (compulsions). The symptoms of this anxiety disorder range from repetitive hand-washing and extensive hoarding.....

----------


## Ken

> Obsessivecompulsive disorder (OCD) is a mental disorder characterized by intrusive thoughts that produce anxiety, by repetitive behaviors aimed at reducing anxiety, or by combinations of such thoughts (obsessions) and behaviors (compulsions). The symptoms of this anxiety disorder range from repetitive hand-washing and extensive hoarding.....


..........to writing the same foolish drivel over and over and over again.  Simply being 2dumb2kwit!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> ..........to writing the same foolish drivel over and over and over again.  Simply being 2dumb2kwit!


 Yeah, yeah....we know.....you wish you were me. Poor Ken. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

Crash, please tell me again.  Why can't I reply to this BUFFOON in the same thread where he acts stupid?  Other than for the reason that he acts dumb in EVERY thread.   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, please tell me again.  Why can't I reply to this BUFFOON in the same thread where he acts stupid?  Other than for the reason that he acts dumb in EVERY thread.


You can.  In fact, you did.

----------


## Ken

> Yeah, yeah....we know.....you wish you were me. Poor Ken.


I would rather slide down a 50' razor blade into a vat of alcohol.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> ..........to writing the same foolish drivel over and over and over again.


...but we're glad that you realize, that you have this problem. Knowing that you have a problem, is the first step in solving the problem. Good for you, Ken! :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> ...but we're glad that you realize, that you have this problem. Knowing that you have a problem, is the first step in solving the problem. Good for you, Ken!


*I wanna' get you BANNED*.  That's why I just bought a morel farm.  I'm sure Sarge can be bribed.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Crash, please tell me again.  Why can't I reply to this BUFFOON in the same thread where he acts stupid?  Other than for the reason that he acts dumb in EVERY thread.





> You can.  In fact, you did.



 Ken......(as he shakes his head)......and you call me a moron! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Ken......(as he shakes his head)......and you call me a moron!


That......(as he shakes his head)......is because you are one.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *I wanna' get you BANNED*.  That's why I just bought a morel farm.  I'm sure Sarge can be bribed.


 I guess now is a good time to explain 'character'.

Sarge has it...

..and you are one! :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> I guess now is a good time to explain 'character'.
> 
> Sarge has it...
> 
> ..and you are one!


We'll know next spring, won't we?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That......(as he shakes his head)......is because you are one.


 Naaaahhhh...that can't be...cuz I'm sure you know that you should...




> Never argue with an idiot, he'll bring you down to his level and then beat you with experience.


 :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

I was also contemplating a purchase of Remington, Federal, Winchester, CCI, Wolf, MagTech, and Hostess.  Just wanna' cover all of the bases.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Why would anyone want the job?


To *BAN* 2dumb?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> We'll know next spring, won't we?



 Ooooooohhhh...see, I don't think you should question sarge's character. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I was also contemplating a purchase of Remington, Federal, Winchester, CCI, Wolf, MagTech, and Hostess.  Just wanna' cover all of the bases.


 Hey...if you've got that kind of cash, you could just pay me to leave.

What's it worth, to ya? :Cool2:

----------


## Ken

> Ooooooohhhh...see, I don't think you should question sarge's character.


We're talking *Morels, not Morals,* 2dumb!   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Hey...if you've got that kind of cash, you could just pay me to leave.
> 
> What's it worth, to ya?


......(as he shakes his head - *AGAIN*)...... 2dumb, the pleasure would be so much greater if you get *BANNED..........*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> We're talking *Morels, not Morals,* 2dumb!


 We're talking both, you're just not smart enough to realize it. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> ......(as he shakes his head - *AGAIN*)...... 2dumb, the pleasure would be so much greater if you get *BANNED..........*


 OK....let me help you with this. :Innocent: 

If you pay me enough, I'll do something to get banned.

(Sheez...you really aren't very smart, are you?)

----------


## Ken

> We're talking both, you're just not smart enough to realize it.


There ya' go, trying to change the subject again.

----------


## Ken

> OK....let me help you with this.
> 
> If you pay me enough, I'll do something to get banned.
> 
> (Sheez...you really aren't very smart, are you?)


Like what?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *I wanna' get you BANNED*.  That's why I just bought a morel farm.  I'm sure Sarge can be bribed.


 Knowing the kind of people you normally deal with, are you sure that's not a Psilocybin farm??? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Like what?


 We haven't discussed how much money, yet. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Knowing the kind of people you normally deal with, are you sure that's not a Psilocybin farm???


You had to look up the word "Psilocybin" didn't you, 2dumb?  :Innocent:

----------


## trax

> Knowing the kind of people you normally deal with, are you sure that's not a Psilocybin farm???


You let me know right away if it is Ken, specially if you already have Winchester and Federal in your grip, can't be too careful with mushrooms. Meanwhile...30 pages of this stuff and now 2d2k is offering to do things for Ken for money. Why don't you two just get a room fer cryin' out loud?

----------


## Ken

> We haven't discussed how much money, yet.


Enough to buy Hostess.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You had to look up the word "Psilocybin" didn't you, 2dumb?


 Well yeah.....I don't know anything about that stuff! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Why don't you two just get a room fer cryin' out loud?


 :Sneaky2:   THIS is the only room I wanna' get 2dumb in.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Enough to buy Hostess.


 aaaaahahahaha....I just made the mistake , of googling "net worth of hostess"! LOL That went a completely different direction! :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Well yeah.....I don't know anything about that stuff!


I'm don't believe you.  Just read your posts.  I don't believe you.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> aaaaahahahaha....I just made the mistake , of googling "net worth of hostess"! LOL That went a completely different direction!


There ya' go again.  Pig.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> There ya' go again.  Pig.



 It was an honest mistake! :Sneaky2: 

..and how many of y'all just googled it, knowing it was something different? Huh? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> It was an honest mistake!
> 
> ..and how many of y'all just googled it, knowing it was something different? Huh?


You could have Googled "net worth of Remington" or "net worth of Federal" or "net worth of Winchester" or "net worth of CCI" or "net worth of Wolf" or "net worth of MagTech."   But did you?   :Sneaky2:   No, you Googled "net worth of hostess."  *LIAR* *PIG!*

When will you ever tell the truth?  You should try to act more like a lawyer, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Enough to buy Hostess.


 Um hello....maybe this is why! Friggin' hardheaded %$%^^&%$! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Um hello....maybe this is why! Friggin' hardheaded %$%^^&%$!


Please hold the B.S., 2dumb.  EVERYONE knows that you should look up IBCIQ for information on Interstate Bakeries Corp.  Are you a Ding Dong just interested in Ho Ho's or are you just a Twinkie, there Cupcake?  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Please hold the B.S., 2dumb.  EVERYONE knows that you should look up IBCIQ for information on Interstate Bakeries Corp.  Are you a Ding Dong just interested in Ho Ho's or are you just a Twinkie, there Cupcake?


 8 minutes, and that's the best you could come up with?

Sad.....truly sad. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> 8 minutes, and that's the best you could come up with?
> 
> Sad.....truly sad.


That 8 minutes included making and eating a meatloaf sandwich.  Mom brought over some meatloaf.  Great stuff!  Do you think Grandma 2kwit would like the recipe, 2dumb?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That 8 minutes included making and eating a meatloaf sandwich.  Mom brought over some meatloaf.  Great stuff!  Do you think Grandma 2kwit would like the recipe, 2dumb?


 She probably doesn't care about it. She's dead. But thanks, anyway. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> She probably doesn't care about it. She's dead. But thanks, anyway.


Awww, heck, 2dumb.  Just to show you there's no hard feelings, I'll mail you a bite!   :Nuke:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I like that one! LOL
> 
> My woman has called me Fred Sanford, but that's OK. I come by it honest. I've heard my mom call my dad Fred Sanford. LOL


 Ya know....come to think of it....Ken, does kinda remind me of Ester! LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZzcU...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5u-A...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 05:23 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 
> 05:13 PM Ken+  Replying to Thread 
> 12 dead and 31 wounded on Ft. Hood


 Ken must have fallen off his platform shoes, and knocked himself out.

Hope he's OK. :Innocent:

----------


## Boker

Ken courts be opened on Veteran's Day?

----------


## crashdive123

Federal holiday - I doubt it.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

OK, what would be the funniest sight?

A. Ken, dressed as Aunt Ester.

or

B. Ken dressed in a baby blue leisure suit, with platform shoes.

----------


## Ken

> Ken courts be opened on Veteran's Day?


No.  There's still a bit of respect left within the system.

----------


## Ken

> OK, what would be the funniest sight?
> 
> A. Ken, dressed as Aunt Ester.
> 
> or
> 
> B. Ken dressed in a baby blue leisure suit, with platform shoes.


or

C. Ken weeping tears of joy because 2dumb gets *BANNED!*  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

At least I didn't include Ricks thong. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> At least I didn't include Ricks thong.


Rumor has it that you're keeping it for yourself.  Under your pillow.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Rumor has it that you're keeping it for yourself.  Under your pillow.


 There you go, trying to start rumors, again. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> There you go, trying to start rumors, again.


What's that saying?  "Where there's smoke, ........."   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What's that saying?  "Where there's smoke, ........."


...there's Ken....still trying to make a friggin' fire! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ...there's Ken....still trying to make a friggin' fire! LOL


2dumb!  I just met your identical twin brother!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb!  I just met your identical twin brother!


 His name is 2stupid2stop. :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Ken

> His name is 2stupid2stop.


You b@stard!  I just p!ssed myself!   :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

He works for Au Pair.

----------


## Ken

Maybe he can join the Forums so we can have a *DOUBLE BANNING! *

----------


## crashdive123

Nickname mumbles?

----------


## Ken

2dumb, you haven't posted in 7 or 8 minutes.  Do you have a headache?  Here, take two of these and you'll feel better!   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Nickname mumbles?


Menino?  From Boston?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, you haven't posted in 7 or 8 minutes.  Do you have a headache?  Here, take two of these and you'll feel better!  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 I was going to tell you to chew on a few, but I'd hate for you to disappear. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

So what makes you qualified for the job of Corporate Communications? 

How best will you deal with the media? 

What do you consider you greatest weakness or area of growth opportunity? 

Finally, are you sh****** me?

----------


## crashdive123

> 2dumb!  I just met your identical twin brother!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Wait!  I've got it!  They hang him upside down from inside the bell and use him as the clapper.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 
2dumb says he already has the clap...........   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

per. Clap per.

----------


## Ken

> per. Clap per.


 
Oh.  Okay.   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

And where the heck did my thong go?!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb says he already has the clap...........





> per. Clap per.


 *Snicker, Snort*   Ken doesn't know the difference between "the clap" and "the clapper"! LOL  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And where the heck did my thong go?!


Ken's been wearing it, as a mask! :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Ken's a "packer"! LOL :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

Seriously! That is just nasty! I think I puked a little.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken likes that sort of thing. :Blushing: 

 ...and you'll see why in...3...2...1...

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ken likes that sort of thing.
> 
>  ...and you'll see why in...3...2...1...


 Dang...crash put it up there. Back up a few post. :Innocent:

----------


## Pal334

> 2dumb!  I just met your identical twin brother!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Not to hijack the thread, but what the H**l is cool about this self mutilation? Am I missing something?  About a year ago, we had a young engineer come in to apply for a position to support me on a project we have in Iraq. He  had ear stuff (both ears) similar to this fellow (thankfully none of the other). I explained to him that since we would be supporting the military in a war zone his stupid self mutilation (my actual words) made it impossible for me to consider him. THe little jerk tried to sue me, until I showed him the clause in our government contract that specifically forbade self mutilation.  I guess I am nota very politicaly correct guy.

----------


## Ken

> I guess I am nota very politicaly correct guy.


Hang your head in shame.  Or laughter.  Whichever you feel is appropriate.   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

When he decided to sue did you offer to add a few more mutilations of your own design?

----------


## Ken

> Ken's a "packer"! LOL


It always comes down to name-calling and sex with you, huh, 2dumb?  :Sneaky2: 

I guess your parents didn't pay attention to this:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The air rifle?


 You do know, that if we were all in the same room....one of us would have smacked you in the back of the head, for that one. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> AH HA!  My sweetheart's been posing here as a woman from Idaho!


 Pfft! Your sweetheart is in Fla......thinking about submarines, and knives. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Pfft! Your sweetheart is in Fla......thinking about submarines, and knives. LOL


That's flaming a Moderator!  Yes it is!  :Innocent: 

*BAN HIM, CRASH, BAN HIM!*

----------


## Ken

..... and Santa's getting ready to wrap 2dumb's presents  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> You do know, that if we were all in the same room....one of us would have smacked you in the back of the head, for that one.


You're trying to incite violence here, 2dumb.  Good reason to *BAN YOU! *

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That's flaming a Moderator!  Yes it is! 
> 
> *BAN HIM, CRASH, BAN HIM!*


 Who said anything, about a moderator.......and why did you immediately call for crash?   *Snicker,Snicker* :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Who said anything, about a moderator.......and why did you immediately call for crash? *Snicker,Snicker*


J@ckass!  Florida.  Submarines.  Knives.  Now you're insulting our collective intelligence.   :Sneaky2:   Just because you can't read doesn't mean that we can't read between the lines.  

*BAN HIM, CRASH, BAN HIM!*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You're trying to incite violence here, 2dumb.  Good reason to *BAN YOU! *


 Violence-discipline...
...tomato-tomoto. :Smash:

----------


## Ken

2dumb, do you see those little horseshoe shaped holes in the wall in that pic in post #3?  Why don't you crawl back into one?  Okay?  Thanks!   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Do you wake up, in the middle of the night, calling out to crash? :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

Okay.  If the Moderators are NOT inclined to ban 2dumb, there ARE other options........   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> all head shots? u gonna tan those?
> YCC likes skins with no holes!
> 
> nice shooting!


 Have you thought about a yankee lawyer skin? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Have you thought about a yankee lawyer skin?


You sick b@stard!   :Sneaky2:   Just because YOU can't stop having perverted thoughts about yankee lawyers doesn't mean anyone else should have them.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Now that's just creepy! You know, there are programs, that may be able to help you. There is nothing wrong with asking for help. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Now that's just creepy! You know, there are programs, that may be able to help you. There is nothing wrong with asking for help.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> It puts the lotion on the skin or it gets the hose again.


2dumb dreams about rubbing lotion on Yankee lawyer skin.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 No you don't. You'd be bored to tears. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It puts the lotion on the skin or it gets the hose again.


 Ya see, Ken? Others have thought about it! Muahahahahah! :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> wouldn't a wolf or coyote pelt be about the same? 'cause that I have thought about lol


 I was thinking it would be more like a cross between a snake and a weasel. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

It would either be a wake or a sneasel then. Of course, with Ken, I'm betting you're hopin' on a wake.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It would either be a wake or a sneasel then.


 Gazuntite.........and of coarse you're awake when you sneeze. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Of course, with Ken, I'm betting you're hopin' on a wake.


........ :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> No you don't.


Yes I do.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yes I do.


Do Not! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Do Not!


Do too!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

I see a ping pong game coming.

Do not...Do too...Do not....

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I see a ping pong game coming.
> 
> Do not...Do too...Do not....


 Well heck, Ken....Rick just saved us a bunch of typing. 

Now what do we fuss about? :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

I was just savin' you some typewriter ribbon ink. That's all.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I was just savin' you some typewriter ribbon ink. That's all.


 Not to mention "White-out"! (I don't type, so pretty good.) :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

> Not to mention "White-out"! (I don't type, so pretty good.)


Sooooo - how difficult is it for you, after spell checking a long post, to get the white out off your monitor?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Sooooo - how difficult is it for you, after spell checking a long post, to get the white out off your monitor?


 That stuff will come off?  :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> In fact...I'm kinda hoping that the power goes out........


I'm kinda' hoping your power goes out, too.   :Sneaky2:   Your computer doesn't have a UPS, does it?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm kinda' hoping your power goes out, too.    Your computer doesn't have a UPS, does it?


 UPS might have brought it here, but what does that have to do with the power going out? LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

[ 



> .....once again, this morning, the news is full of people driving into the flooded areas, and stalling their cars, people trying to turn around in the streets, and they always interview the angry woman, yelling "Someone needs to do something about this!


Gee, we don't have those problems here in New England.  :Innocent: 

I guess that goes to show you that *all* the idiots live in Northeastern North Carolina.  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> UPS might have brought it here, but what does that have to do with the power going out? LOL


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> [ 
> 
> 
> Gee, we don't have those problems here in New England. 
> 
> I guess that goes to show you that *all* the idiots live in Northeastern North Carolina.


 You might want to work on those reading comprehension skills. That post was about people in southeastern Va. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



 No....but I play one, on the internet! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> You might want to work on those reading comprehension skills. That post was about people in southeastern Va.


Commuters from N.C.  Just like you.   :Sneaky2:   In fact, EXACTLY like you.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> No....but I play one, on the internet! LOL


You should be playing in traffic instead.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Well ain't that sumpthin'!?!? 
You got me kicked out of my own thread! :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Look!



> 03:25 PM crashdive123+  Viewing Post History


 Now he's checking to see if I slipped one in, while he wasn't looking! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Hey Crash?

I have a proposal.  How about leaving 2dumb's posts and my posts in their original thread on even numbered days and only moving them to *The Official 2D2K VS Ken Thread* on odd numbered days?

The plan would be easy to remember.  *Whenever you hear or see the word "odd" you probably think of 2dumb anyway*, so you'll remember that's the day to move his stupid posts and my cerebral responses to the dedicated 2D2K VS Ken Thread.  Sound okay with you?   :Innocent: 

Thank you for your kind consideration of this matter as well as for your anticipated cooperation, Super Moderator Crashdive, Sir.   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Hmmmffff. I would have never figured that Panch0 preferred wine over whiskey.


Panch0 is getting used to wine.  He listens to 2dumb whine every day.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Well ain't that sumpthin'!?!? 
> You got me kicked out of my own thread!


I'm working on it, 2dumb.........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey Crash?
> 
> I have a proposal.  How about leaving 2dumb's posts and my posts in their original thread on even numbered days and only moving them to *The Official 2D2K VS Ken Thread* on odd numbered days?
> 
> The plan would be easy to remember.  *Whenever you hear or see the word "odd" you probably think of 2dumb anyway*, so you'll remember that's the day to move his stupid posts and my cerebral responses to the dedicated 2D2K VS Ken Thread.  Sound okay with you?  
> 
> Thank you for your kind consideration of this matter as well as for your anticipated cooperation, Super Moderator Crashdive, Sir.


*Snicker, Snicker*  I thought you made a freudian slip, and said your "cereal responces". (Meaning serial)  *Snicker, Snicker*

----------


## Ken

> *Snicker, Snicker* I thought you made a freudian slip, and said your "cereal responces". (Meaning serial) *Snicker, Snicker*


Stay out of this.  :Sneaky2:  I'm trying to get Crash to cooperate with us, and, as usual, you'll just screw everything up.  :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Hey Crash?
> 
> I have a proposal. How about leaving 2dumb's posts and my posts in their original thread on even numbered days and only moving them to *The Official 2D2K VS Ken Thread* on odd numbered days?
> 
> The plan would be easy to remember. *Whenever you hear or see the word "odd" you probably think of 2dumb anyway*, so you'll remember that's the day to move his stupid posts and my cerebral responses to the dedicated 2D2K VS Ken Thread. Sound okay with you? 
> 
> Thank you for your kind consideration of this matter as well as for your anticipated cooperation, Super Moderator Crashdive, Sir.


Well, since my new thread got moved to this one, Crash may be leaning toward "no."   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey Crash?
> 
> I have a proposal.  How about leaving 2dumb's posts and my posts in their original thread on even numbered days and only moving them to *The Official 2D2K VS Ken Thread* on odd numbered days?
> 
> The plan would be easy to remember.  *Whenever you hear or see the word "odd" you probably think of 2dumb anyway*, so you'll remember that's the day to move his stupid posts and my cerebral responses to the dedicated 2D2K VS Ken Thread.  Sound okay with you?  
> 
> Thank you for your kind consideration of this matter as well as for your anticipated cooperation, Super Moderator Crashdive, Sir.


 Hmmm....post #692.
I think that is your answer. LOL

----------


## crashdive123

> Well, since my new thread got moved to this one, Crash may be leaning toward "no."


It's what I do. :Lol:  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well, since my new thread got moved to this one, Crash may be leaning toward "no."


 Where I come from...we call that a *CLUE*! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Hmmm....post #692.
> I think that is your answer. LOL


2dumb2kwit.  Master of the Obvious.   :Sneaky2: 




> It's what I do.


And you do a tremendous job, Crash.   :Innocent:   Care to reconsider?   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Where I come from...we call that a *CLUE*!


You don't HAVE a clue, 2dumb.  :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> In fact...I'm kinda hoping that the power goes out.........


 
Please, God, make 2dumb's power go out..........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You don't HAVE a clue, 2dumb.


 Well, at least I recognize one!  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb2kwit.  Master of the Obvious.


 *Yeah....I'm the master of the oblivious!*

----------


## Ken

> Well, at least I recognize one!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> *Yeah....I'm the master of the oblivious!*


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Do Not!


Do Too! Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Because of the stupid people?


 
Yes, Crash, because of 2dumb.   :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I don't think the world is going to end, but there may be a big change in things, hence, the end of the world *as we know it*.





> Could it be that you're trying to prepare us for a truce between you and Ken?
> That would certainly be TEOTWAWKI.
> Might as well take that cyanide tablet now.


Yes.  Yes.  BENESSE has given you EXCELLENT ADVICE!  

*TAKE THE CYANIDE TABLET NOW, 2dumb! *

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yes.  Yes.  BENESSE has given you EXCELLENT ADVICE!  
> 
> *TAKE THE CYANIDE TABLET NOW, 2dumb! *


 Up your's, lawyer boy! :3:

----------


## Ken

> Up your's, lawyer boy!


Well tell me then - what have YOU got to lose?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well tell me then - what have YOU got to lose?


 Internet access. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Internet access.


You want ME to take the cyanide, don't you, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You want ME to take the cyanide, don't you, 2dumb?





> Do Too! Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


hehehehehe.

----------


## Beo

What a stupid thread, and to think we wasted all this on posting here...

----------


## oly

> What a stupid thread, and to think we wasted all this on posting here...


This will exsplain things.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locoweed

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What a stupid thread, and to think we wasted all this on posting here...


 Yet, you not only read it......you were compelled to contribute to it.
Hmmmm. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> What a stupid thread, and to think we wasted all this on posting here...


Hey, let's not play naive here.
When you see a thread labeled "The Official 2D2K VS Ken Thread" 
you know what you're getting into.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

If Ken responds, keep in mind that the ones that he wears, are fishnet. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> What a stupid thread, and to think we wasted all this on posting here...


Beo, if I had any feelings, I'd think they'd be hurt now.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

And what 2dumb wears...........   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> If Ken responds, keep in mind that the ones that he wears, are fishnet.


Uh, Crash?  When you cleaned up here, did you miss THIS one?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And what 2dumb wears...........


 And she fits, just right! :Innocent:

----------


## Beo

Didn't mean to come off gruff Ken, or hurt anyones ittiy bitty feelings but come on, this thread is a joke. 2dumb I read the thread because I read all the threads here to try and learn or contribute something that might be helpful, but this is a waste in my opinion.
But thats just me, some people like the thread so whatever floats your boat.
Beo,

----------


## BENESSE

> I read all the threads here to try and learn or contribute something that might be helpful, but this is a waste in my opinion.


Well, uh...you can like...skip it?

----------


## Ken

2dumb doesn't care if you post nude pictures of his girlfriend.  In fact, he even poses for pictures with her when she's nude.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I see that Ken isn't logged on. He's probably blowing up his date, for his birthday dinner, tonight. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

˙ʎɐpoʇ 'ɟןǝsʎɯ ǝʞıן ƃuıןǝǝɟ ʇou ʎןןɐǝɹ ɯ,ı˙˙˙˙˙˙ʍouʞ ɐʎ

----------


## Ken

That's because your world is upside down, 2dumb.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken...you friggin' idiot!!! (I didn't want to call you that, on your Birthday thread, so I posted it here.)
 Go back to your BD thread, and read the link about *NC BBQ*.

 It ain't about Ribs! It's about good ol' Eastern NC BBQ!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

And just so that y'all will know.....




> *Barbecue….It’s a Noun, Not a Verb, Y’all*!

----------


## Ken

> ˙ǝɯ oʇ 'ǝuıɟ s,ʞooן ʇı


Now there's a surprise.   :Innocent: 

2dumb rides a horse..........
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Now there's a surprise.  
> 
> 2dumb rides a horse..........


 You laugh....that is probably a monument to people who use their heads. That guy ended up wealthy, because some smart arse King said..."I'll bet you a million pounds, that you can't ride that horse.". :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I always hate it when my horse is just hangin' around like that.

----------


## Ken

> I have silver in my hair
> Gold in my teeth
> Lead in my feet
> and...ready for this one....
> 
> Loaded with natural GAS
> 
> mischief


Now you have me wondering *how much 2dumb is worth.* 

Let's see.  A 40 lb. bag of Ace Manure has a checkout price of $2.96.   That's 7.4 cents/lb............

2dumb?  How much do you weigh?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Now you have me wondering *how much 2dumb is worth.* 
> 
> Let's see.  A 40 lb. bag of Ace Manure has a checkout price of $2.96.   That's 7.4 cents/lb............
> 
> 2dumb?  How much do you weigh?


 HaHaHa....your first post of the night......and it got the boot. LOL

Hey......I'm worth over 20 bucks!!! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> HaHaHa....your first post of the night......and it got the boot. LOL
> 
> Hey......I'm worth over 20 bucks!!!


Damn!  Over 270, huh?   :Innocent: 

2dumb in 2010:  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Damn!  Over 270, huh?


 Heck yeah! I went up to 280, when I quit smoking. I'm bringing it down, but dang! I was eating less, and still gaining weight. It really ticked me off! I gained just enough weight, that my border line blood pressure, went up enough, that I now take BP meds.

 Now I'm fighting to get the weight off, and get my BP down. I swear, I was healthier when I was smoking! :Sneaky2: 

OK.....I'm through ranting, now. :Blushing:

----------


## NightShade

ugghhh.... i just threw up in my mouth.... that is an extremly gross pics.... those legs are..ugghhhh

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

...Oh yeah.....When you call me fat, don't forget that I'm about a foot taller, than you!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Ohhhhhh.  Those are legs.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> ugghhh.... i just threw up in my mouth.... that is an extremly gross pics.... those legs are..ugghhhh


 Well....Ken has said that his first wife, had gotten fat. He never said that his first wife was a woman. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> ...Oh yeah.....When you call me fat, don't forget that I'm about a foot taller, than you!


I didn't call you fat, 2dumb.   :Innocent:  

I've NEVER called you fat.  "Idiot," "Moron," "Stupid," "Poster Child for Birth Control" - Yes, yes, yes, and yes.  But "Fat?"  Never.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I didn't call you fat, 2dumb.   
> 
> I've NEVER called you fat.  "Idiot," "Moron," "Stupid," "Poster Child for Birth Control" - Yes, yes, yes, and yes.  But "Fat?"  Never.


 OK, OK.....When you *imply* that ....

----------


## Ken

> OK, OK.....When you *imply* that ....


2dumb, if ANYONE should know that I'd never say ANYTHING to hurt anyone's feelings, it's you.  Now why don't you log-off and think about that for a few weeks, you blockhead, imbecile, numbskull, simpleton, twit.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> OK, OK.....When you *imply* that ....


And when you *imply* that I'm vertically challenged.........   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, if ANYONE should know that I'd never say ANYTHING to hurt anyone's feelings, it's you.  Now why don't you log-off and think about that for a few weeks, you blockhead, imbecile, numbskull, simpleton, twit.


 Let's see.....what was it that I said to you, the other day, that sounded about right???

Oh, yeah........*Up yours, lawyer boy!*

----------


## Ken

> Let's see.....what was it that I said to you, the other day, that sounded about right???
> 
> Oh, yeah........*Up yours, lawyer boy!*


With what?  Your head?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And when you *imply* that I'm vertically challenged.........


 What?
Did I call you shorty, stumpy, half-man, armrest, wider than you are tall, or anything else, that referred to your limited vertical growth? :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> With what?  Your head?


 Wouldn't we first need to remove yours?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And when you *imply* that I'm vertically challenged.........


 Hey lawyer boy.......Just how short are we talkin'? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> What?
> Did I call you shorty, stumpy, half-man, armrest, wider than you are tall, or anything else, that referred to your limited vertical growth?


You just did..........  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Hey lawyer boy.......Just how short are we talkin'?


5 feet7 andone-half inches *TALL*.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You just did..........


 No...I asked if I had done something. (Which I have not.)
Keep you facts straight, lawyer boy! :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 5 feet7 andone-half inches *TALL*.


 Dang! I'm only about a half a foot taller, than you. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

You guys should sell tickets to this. You really should.

----------


## Ken

> Hey lawyer boy.......Just how short are we talkin'?


Betcha' I'm a lot L-O-N-G-E-R than you.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Betcha' I'm a lot L-O-N-G-E-R than you.


...in the tooth.

----------


## Ken

> ...in the tooth.


Just can't stop thinking about your night job, can you?   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Why are you always posting pictures, that are too big?
Are you over-compensating, for something? :Blushing:

----------


## Sarge47

Dang if that don't look like Rick!   :Sneaky2:  :Innocent:  :Cool2:

----------


## Ken

> Why are you always posting pictures, that are too big?
> Are you over-compensating, for something?


Yes.  Your lack of intellect.   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Why are you always posting pictures, that are too big?
> Are you over-compensating, for something?


No, I just wanted to scale the pic correctly, you f@t tub of sh!t.   :Sneaky2:  

Notice I did NOT use the word "fat."

----------


## Ken

> Intelligence is knowing that a tomato is a fruit.
> Wisdom is knowing not to put it in a fruit salad.


So, 2dumb, do you slice your tomatos when you put them in your fruit salad?    :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> No, I just wanted to scale the pic correctly, you f@t tub of sh!t.   
> 
> Notice I did NOT use the word "fat."


 And I won't use the word "short", when I introduce you to people, as my new tattoo. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So, 2dumb, do you slice your tomatos when you put them in your fruit salad?


 LOL....got the boot, again?  :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So, 2dumb, do you slice your tomatos when you put them in your fruit salad?


 You sure seem to bo preoccupied, with fruits. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hmmm....Kens been missing for 12 minutes, and it's nearly 10 o'clock. My money says, Kens raiding the fridge. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Nope.  Phone call from a friend, 2dumb.  Have you ever had one of those?  A friend?  

Besides, I couldn't eat another thing tonight.  I had a dinner meeting with the president of that association that that guy Airbus (remember him?) said I didn't represent.  New place.  Polish restaurant.  The last one within 50 miles of here closed about 10 years ago, and this new place ..... :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh.  Well, just forget what I wrote.


 We usually do.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang...I was the first one to get booted, today. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> We usually do.


Now, if you would only forget to breathe.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Now, if you would only forget to breathe.


 If I did that, I'd kill off enough brain cells that people would start calling me a lawyer! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> If I did that, I'd kill off enough brain cells that people would start calling me a lawyer!


_Now, if you would only forget to breathe. Forever. _

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> _Now, if you would only forget to breathe. Forever. _


 Then I'd kill enough brain cells, that people would call me a yankee lawyer! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Then I'd kill enough brain cells........


*BOTH* of them?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *BOTH* of them?


 I'd have to kill the last two, to be as dumb as a yankee lawyer? LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

You know, 2dumb, I'd really enjoy watching you get into your work product....   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> I'd have to kill the last two, to be as dumb as a yankee lawyer? LOL


Funny man!  2dumb, let me buy you a cup of coffee!   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You know, 2dumb, I'd really enjoy watching you get into your work product....


 I don't like messin' with equipment that small.

BTW, operating heavy equipment and moving dirt, is the reward part of the job. Reward for dealing with engineers and lawyers.  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I don't like messin' with equipment that small.
> 
> BTW, operating heavy equipment and moving dirt, is the reward part of the job. Reward for dealing with engineers and lawyers.


Stop over for a visit!  I'll make sure my son's home.  He's an engineer.   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Stop over for a visit!  I'll make sure my son's home.  He's an engineer.


 Well there ya go.
The apple doesn't fall far from the tree. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

My job is normally, to take what the engineers and lawyers have done, and make it work anyway. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Well there ya go.
> The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
You're an Idiot!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You're an Idiot!


 Nope....I'm a smart arse....just like my dad.....get it? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> My job is normally, to take what the engineers and lawyers have done, and make it work anyway.


An engineer designed this.  Can you make it work?   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> An engineer designed this.  Can you make it work?  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Heck yeah! I'm so good, I could make it work in the hand of a yankee lawyer! :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> I don't like messin' with equipment that small.


I just talked to some of the girls you dated in high school.   They said you're FOS because *all* of your equipment is small, and you were always getting caught messing with it.     :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Heck yeah! I'm so good, I could make it work in the hand of a yankee lawyer!


Okay!  Just stand in front of me to make sure the hammer is touching my nose when I pull the trigger.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I just talked to some of the girls you dated in high school.   They said you're FOS because *all* of your equipment is small, and you were always getting caught messing with it.


 It's a good thing you're a lawyer, cuz you suck as a private investigator.
You are either talking to the wrong girls, or your asking them about the wrong guy! :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Okay!  Just stand in front of me to make sure the hammer is touching my nose when I pull the trigger.


 HaHaHa...you'd still shoot yourself in the colon....cuz we all know that you've got your head up your..... :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> It's a good thing you're a lawyer, cuz you suck as a private investigator.
> You are either talking to the wrong girls, or your asking them about the wrong guy!


Nope.  It was you for sure.  And the guys you dated said the same thing.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> HaHaHa...you'd still shoot yourself in the colon....cuz we all know that you've got your head up your.....


*snicker,snicker*   Then you'd have a semi-colon!  :Smash:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> *snicker,snicker* Then you'd have a semi-colon!  LOL


Then we'd make a good comedy team.  Semi-colon and Half-wit.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Then we'd make a good comedy team.  Semi-colon and Half-wit.


 Doesn't it sting, a little, to be out witted by a half-wit? :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Doesn't it sting, a little, to be out witted by a half-wit?


I wouldn't know.  It's never happened to me.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I wouldn't know.  It's never happened to me.


 Oooooohhhhhh....I see. You must have gotten a bad fever, from the infection you got from that river.

----------


## Ken

> Oooooohhhhhh....I see. You must have gotten a bad fever, from the infection you got from that river.


Tired, 2dumb?  That's the best you could come up with?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Tired, 2dumb?  That's the best you could come up with?


 Yep....da-nile......it's the best I could do.

 I don't think it's being tired, so much as being hungry! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I don't think it's being tired, so much as being hungry!


  ......and dumb as a stump.   :Innocent: 

I'll be heading out for dinner around 6:30 with Mom and my kids.  Gonna' go to a place near New Bedford (Moby Dick, Herman Melville, you know the place) I've never been to before.  I hear they have a great baked stuffed lobster (3½ lbs.  :Smile: ) that I've just gotta' try.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Saw somethng about a deer doing that? When the car pulled over after two fuel stops, etc., a LEO removed it and it was alive. AND THEN ... some *** shot at it from a moving car while the cop was standing right next to it. Needless to say the cop thought he was being fired on. Moving on, the bad guy was apprehended and there were four of them and the gun in the car and nobody 'fessed up. They were all four arrested!!!! The deer survived and all is well.


That musta' been in North Carolina.  2dumb strikes again.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'll be heading out for dinner around 6:30 with Mom and my kids.  Gonna' go to a place near New Bedford (Moby Dick, Herman Melville, you know the place) I've never been to before.  I hear they have a great baked stuffed lobster (3½ lbs. ) that I've just gotta' try.


 Oh, thanks a lot! I'm sitting here, waiting for my Hamberger Helper to get done. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> ......and dumb as a stump.  
> 
> I'll be heading out for dinner around 6:30 with Mom and my kids.  Gonna' go to a place near New Bedford (Moby Dick, Herman Melville, you know the place) I've never been to before.  I hear they have a great baked stuffed lobster (3½ lbs. ) that I've just gotta' try.



 Sooooo....Just where do they stuff that 3½ pound lobster? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Oh, thanks a lot! I'm sitting here, waiting for my Hamberger Helper to get done.


Better than Tuna Helper, 2dumb.

Hmmmm.  "Tuna Helper."  Is that the name of your assistant?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Sooooo....Just where do they stuff that 3½ pound lobster?


They split it all the way down the middle on the underside. Then, they clean out the abdominal cavity (like field dressing!  :Smile: ) and spread the tail and stuff it all the way down with a cracker-bread-herb stuffing with additional large chunks of lobster and scallops mixed in. Serve it with drawn butter. Mmmmmmmmmm.  :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

What the hey is Dr. Wan butter?

----------


## Ken

> What the hey is Dr. Wan butter?


Huh?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That musta' been in North Carolina.  2dumb strikes again.


 Nope...not me! 
BTW...this is what happens to a 'yote, that mixes it up, with a redneck.

*Warning; Graphic.*

http://jalopnik.com/5336603/nascar-d...ote-at-190-mph

----------


## Rick

Now who's messin' with the post? You just have no ethics at all do you?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> They split it all the way down the middle on the underside. Then, they clean out the abdominal cavity (like field dressing! ) and spread the tail and stuff it all the way down with a cracker-bread-herb stuffing with additional large chunks of lobster and scallops mixed in. Serve it with drawn butter. Mmmmmmmmmm.


 Oh.......I was hoping that they would stuff it up your.... :Blushing: 




...as a side note, Don't worry Rick.....I saw it, before he changed it. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

The man is despicable.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I wonder if my hamburger helper would taste better, with some Dr. Wan Butter on it? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Nope...not me! 
> BTW...this is what happens to a 'yote, that mixes it up, with a redneck.
> 
> *Warning; Graphic.*
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5336603/nascar-d...ote-at-190-mph


Looks like it got hurt.   :Innocent:   You guys take them home and eat 'em, don't ya?

----------


## Ken

> The man is despicable.


You're talkin' 'bout 2dumb. right?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Looks like it got hurt.    You guys take them home and eat 'em, don't ya?


 Yeah...with Dr.Wan Butter on them. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Yeah...with Dr.Wan Butter on them. LOL


This is Dr. Wan. I wonder how he "churns" his butter?  :Innocent: 

_Dr WAN SOON BEE serves as an Independent Director of the Company. He is also currently the chairman of the Council of Advisors to the Singapore Industrial & Services Employees Union and the Advisor of the Union of Telecoms Employees of Singapore._ 

_Dr Wan was a political secretary and a Minister of State in the Prime Minister’s office and a Member of Parliament from 1980 to 2001. He was also the Vice President of the International Confederation of Free Trade Unions for the Asian Regional Organisation._

_Dr Wan holds a Dottore Ingegnere in Electronics Engineering from the University of Pisa, Italy. Dr Wan also has_
_directorships in several public listed companies._

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.lianbeng.com.sg/05%20boar...0directors.htm

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Yeah, Yeah....what-ever.

Don't you have a crustacean, to catch? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Enjoy your lobster. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Enjoy your lobster. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That's not my dinner.  It's my birth sign.   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Enjoy your lobster.


Thanks, Rick!  I'll post a Q.C. Report tomorrow.  

Bye Bye!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That's not my dinner.  It's my birth sign.


 So...you were *born* with your arse up on your shoulders? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> So...you were *born* with your arse up on your shoulders?


2dumb, go back to bed and try to wake up intelligent.  Okay?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, go back to bed and try to wake up intelligent.  Okay?


 That would just be insane.........Doing the same thing and expecting different results. LOL :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

....and where's that Q.C. report????

Or were you lying, to Rick?

----------


## Ken

> That would just be insane.........Doing the same thing and expecting different results. LOL


Buy this book, 2dumb.  Have somebody read it to you.   :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Buy this book, 2dumb.  Have somebody read it to you.


 Dang it...now you tell me.
I just made my once a year trip, to a book store, and got Petersons Edible Wild Plants.

 I still need to find someone, to read it to me. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Thanks, Rick! I'll post a Q.C. Report tomorrow. 
> 
> Bye Bye!


Read it below!




> ....and where's that Q.C. report????
> 
> Or were you lying, to Rick?


 :Sneaky2: 

*Quality Control Report - First Draft*
*3½ lb. Baked Stuffed Lobster*

Ho, Hum. 

For a restaurant that owns 4 of its own fishing boats, one would think that this place (that shall remain nameless out of fear that their blood-sucking lawyer will sue me) would do a better job of preparing its catch.

The lobster itself was full - probably half-way to its next shed. The claws were proportionately small, but the tail was proportionately large, and that's where the best meat is, anyway! However, it was a bit overcooked by say, maybe 3 minutes or so. And with lobster, that does make a difference.

The stuffing was a disappointment. With the exception of one (just one) little scallop that was sliced wafer thin and laid in a line over the stuffing, the rest of the seafood was so finely diced that it was not discernable in the stuffing itself. Sad. The stuffing itself was blended into fine crumbs (WRONG!) and, on top of that, there was way too much wine and butter in the stuffing. This lousy recipe resulted in a stuffing that was like boiled greasy mush. It was cooked, but not "baked." 

Couple this with the fact that the beer wasn't cold enough.........

Our waitress was another story. A horror story. The fact that she looked (and trudged through the dining room) like a linebacker was of little consequence. The fact that she never smiled, had no personality, and never returned to check on things once after she delivered our meals was inexcusable. 

I'm told that this place does a great business. In fact, the dining room was almost full when we arrived at 7:30 on a Wednesday night. That's amazing, considering that there's a McDonalds just down the road.  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Actually, taking him hunting might just work. It would be much easier to loose him in the actual woods then in a city environment.


Invite 2dumb over.  I'm sure everyone else will leave quickly on their own account.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

*Hit by a car at 75mph, embedded in the fender, and dragged for 600 miles - but Tricky SURVIVED*

I wonder if 2dumb would fit in front of that radiator.......   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Ouch! I don't think this write up will make Conde Nast. Just sayin'....

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *Hit by a car at 75mph, embedded in the fender, and dragged for 600 miles - but Tricky SURVIVED*
> 
> I wonder if 2dumb would fit in front of that radiator.......





> I wonder if 2Dumb would fit in that car.


 Hey....what the......

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Didn't touch it. Honest.


 Sorry...thought maybe you had pulled a Ken. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Sorry...thought maybe you had pulled a Ken.


Just what are you implying, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Just what are you implying, 2dumb?


 That you don't mind using the edit function. :Sneaky2: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...376#post169376

----------


## Ken

> I'd be like that, if I couldn't get 7-11 coffee.


How does somebody convince 7-11 to stop selling coffee?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> That you don't mind using the edit function.
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...376#post169376


Huh?  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Yeah....not all of it is below sea level.


And NONE of it's below 2dumb's level!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> How does somebody convince 7-11 to stop selling coffee?


 By never posting on an internet forum, ever again. Good luck! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> How does somebody convince 7-11 to stop selling coffee?





> By never posting on an internet forum, ever again. Good luck!


Show me some data to back that up, 2dumb.  I think you're lying just to get EVERYONE here to stop posting.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Huh?


...oh yeah. And acting like you didn't use it. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> ...oh yeah. And acting like you didn't use it.


 
What's an "edit function?"   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Melt away. That would just give me an excuse to move further west. Western NC has beautiful mountains!


Jerk.   :Sneaky2:   Can't you read?  He's predicting that ALL of NC will be underwater.  

I guess some guys need a slap upside the head every few seconds....

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Show me some data to back that up, 2dumb.  I think you're lying just to get EVERYONE here to stop posting.


 Let's break that into two parts.



> Show me some data to back that up, 2dumb.


Why, isn't my word good enough?




> I think you're lying just to get EVERYONE here to stop posting.


 Nope....just you. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Why, isn't my word good enough?


 :Lol:   :Whistling:   :No:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Jerk.    Can't you read?  He's predicting that ALL of NC will be underwater.  
> 
> I guess some guys need a slap upside the head every few seconds....


 I was politely letting him know, that his statement was incorrect.
I guess you didn't recognize that approach. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> I was politely letting him know, that his statement was incorrect.
> I guess you didn't recognize that approach.


You?  Polite?  Like when you force yourself to fart everytime you're in a crowded elevator and then smile and say "excuse me?"   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What's an "edit function?"


 It's the button that says "power"....try it. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You?  Polite?  Like when you force yourself to fart everytime you're in a crowded elevator and then smile and say "excuse me?"



 It would be rude, not to say "excuse me"! Pfft! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> It's the button that says "power"....try it.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 You mean you don't know??? aaaaaahahahahahaha! :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> It would be rude, not to say "excuse me"! Pfft!


It's also rude for you to keep posting here, but THAT hasn't stopped you.......   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Let's see...I'll put this over here....and that over there.

*voice in the distance* Hey, 2dumb.....what the heck are you doing?

I'm making room, for when crash logs on! :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It's also rude for you to keep posting here, but THAT hasn't stopped you.......


 That's just your opinion, and you know what they say.
Opinions are like........yankee lawyers! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> I'm making room, for when crash logs on!


There would be plenty of room here if you just went back where you came from.   :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> That's just your opinion, and you know what they say.
> Opinions are like........yankee lawyers!


Oh. So you DO have a yankee lawyer, huh, 2dumb? How much does he charge you per appearance?




> 2dumb Arrested. Again
> 
> Police interrogated 2dumb2kwit by placing a metal colander on his head and connecting it with wires to a photocopy machine. The message "He's lying" was placed in the copier, and police pressed the copy button each time they thought the suspect wasn't telling the truth. Believing the "lie detector" was working, 2dumb confessed.

----------


## Ken

> Thank you very much. The opportunity IS to move there, and stay. The area is beautiful, the weather is nice and cool, and family will be too far away to just "drop in" for a "couple" of days.


Oh.  Same reason 2dumb's family moved to Angola, huh?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

I paste pictures of 2dumb (face down) under my boots.  It helps protect the soles.

----------


## Ken

Hey 2dumb, guess who missed a post here.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Hey 2dumb, guess who missed a post here.


Spoke too soon I guess.........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken, have you noticed, that when crash moves our post here, they are just put in according to the time posted?

 If you try to read this thread, not only are there post that throw you off, they're not even all together, or even in little groups.....they're just kind of sprinkled in. One from this thread, one from that thread, another from this thread, one from a completly different thread.....they're all jumbled up. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Hey Ken, have you noticed, that when crash moves our post here, they are just put in according to the time posted?
> 
> If you try to read this thread, not only are there post that throw you off, they're not even all together, or even in little groups.....they're just kind of sprinkled in. One from this thread, one from that thread, another from this thread, one from a completly different thread.....they're all jumbled up.


http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...3&postcount=20

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...3&postcount=20


 I guess I was zigging while you were zagging! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I guess I was zigging while you were zagging! LOL


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Look!  I just modified 2dumb for Christmas!  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Look!  I just modified 2dumb for Christmas!


Did you think of that, all by yourself???

I'm so proud! Ken is finally starting to show signs of humor! :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Did you think of that, all by yourself???
> 
> I'm so proud! Ken is finally starting to show signs of humor!


Yep!  Now I've gotta' modify your head!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Do you all remember when Wareagle wanted to ban me? 
> 
> No???? Well, let me refresh your memory!
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=8206
> 
> I ended up getting turned into a Newt.  Remember???? 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> ...


*Just let this be a lesson to you, 2dumb! *

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

...and Ken go tin 7 out of 9 pictures....that's pretty good!  :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *Just let this be a lesson to you, 2dumb! *


 I've already learned, that you try to take credit for stuff, that you had nothing to do with. LOL  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I've already learned, that you try to take credit for stuff, that you had nothing to do with. LOL


Yeah?   :Sneaky2:   Gimme' one fer' instance!  *LOOKING UP WITCH'S PHONE NUMBER*

----------


## Ken

WELL????   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yeah?    Gimme' one fer' instance!  *LOOKING UP WITCH'S PHONE NUMBER*





> WELL????



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNFsnZdn1Ho

----------


## Ken

*2dumb2kwit Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.* 

*Senior Member*

*Last Activity: Today 02:23 PM* 

Current Activity: Viewing Thread Anyone heard from WarEagle? 


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *2dumb2kwit Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.* 
> 
> *Senior Member*
> 
> *Last Activity: Today 02:23 PM* 
> 
> Current Activity: Viewing Thread Anyone heard from WarEagle? 
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Yeah...I think I need some of that. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

I just got off the phone with the witch.  You may be safe - for the time being - 2dumb.

She said that her spells only work on sentient beings..........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> She said that her spells only work on *sentient* beings..........



 Heeeeyyyyy.....wait a minute.
You haven't *sent* me anything.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> I've already learned, that you try to take credit for stuff, that you had nothing to do with. LOL





> Yeah?  Gimme' one fer' instance! *LOOKING UP WITCH'S PHONE NUMBER*





> WELL????





> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNFsnZdn1Ho





> *2dumb2kwit Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.* 
> 
> *Senior Member*
> 
> *Last Activity: Today 02:23 PM* 
> 
> Current Activity: Viewing Thread Anyone heard from WarEagle? 
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.





> Yeah...I think I need some of that.


*2dumb2kwit Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.* 

*Senior Member*

Last Activity: Today 02:35 PM 
Current Activity: Viewing Who's Online 

Stumped, huh, 2dumb?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Well, you missed post #16 there sweet pea, but it wasn't that clever.

 I know you're not used to being able to keep up with me, but my mind is just somewhere else, today.

 Don't worry, though.......I'll be back to slapping you down, soon enough.LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Well, you missed post #16 there sweet pea, but it wasn't that clever.
> 
> I know you're not used to being able to keep up with me, but my mind is just somewhere else, today.
> 
> Don't worry, though.......I'll be back to slapping you down, soon enough.LOL


Here.  I'll send you a pair of these.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I always wear mine when I read your posts.  And since you just got yourself in some deep sh!t, you could use a pair, too.

*WELL????*

----------


## Ken

> .........but my mind is just somewhere else, today.


*I* know where it is.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *WELL????*


 Deep subject.
I told ya, I'm just not with it today.

You keep on, and you're gonna be in for a serious butt whoopin', when I get back to being me! LOL :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *I* know where it is.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 You're confused again......that's where you keep yours. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> You keep on, and you're gonna be in for a serious butt whoopin', when I get back to being me! LOL


You'd be better off practicing butt kissin.  Just sayin.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> You're confused again......that's where you keep yours.


Man, you ARE preoccupied. Couldn't come up with something original (for a change) huh?  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Man, you ARE preoccupied.


 Yeah, but un-like you, I was man enough to admit it. :Innocent: 


 Funny thing is....you're still just barely staying ahead of me. That's pretty sad, there smart guy. Pffftt! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Yeah, but un-like you, I was man enough to admit it.
> 
> 
> Funny thing is....you're still just barely staying ahead of me. That's pretty sad, there smart guy. Pffftt!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Looks like somebody hijacked this thread.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Looks like somebody hijacked this thread.



 that's OK. There's room for it, over on the King vs. Crap thread. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Now that's funny! Your post was blank, but when I "quoted" it, something was there.

EDIT: When I posted this, it was also blank, but I see that it's supposed to be a picture, from rate your music.....bla, blah blah, Album, images......

----------


## Ken

> Now that's funny! Your post was blank, but when I "quoted" it, something was there.
> 
> EDIT: When I posted this, it was also blank, but I see that it's supposed to be a picture, from rate your music.....bla, blah blah, Album, images......


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Heck...maybe I just need some coffee. I think I'll make a 7-11 run. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang...I was expecting something good. What a let down. I'm going to 7-11. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Heck...maybe I just need some coffee. I think I'll make a 7-11 run.


Get me a medium, 2dumb.  Extra-extra.  Thanks.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ...and their lefts!


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Isn't there an ambulance somewhere, that you need to be chasing? :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 05:10 PM Ken+  Creating Thread 
> General Chat



 I'm so dang proud. He's actually "creating" something! He normally just has to buy stuff, 'cuz he's not very "creative". :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I'm so dang proud. He's actually "creating" something! He normally just has to buy stuff, 'cuz he's not very "creative".


Here's the ONLY way you've ever been able to create anything, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Guess you could say that 2dumb was reproducing.........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Here's the ONLY way you've ever been able to create anything, 2dumb.


 OK...think about this for a minute, lawyer boy. Are you *sure*, you want to stick with the argument, that *I'm* not *creative*?  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guess you could say that 2dumb was reproducing.........


 Nah.....I was making yankee lawyers!


And when I got done, I wiped my Ken. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ken

> OK...think about this for a minute, lawyer boy. Are you *sure*, you want to stick with the argument, that *I'm* not *creative*?


Hold on, 2dumb!!!! I didn't say that you aren't creative!  :Smile: 

You create more Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. than anyone I've ever known!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> OK...think about this for a minute, lawyer boy. Are you *sure*, you want to stick with the argument, that *I'm* not *creative*?


On second thought, "yes," I'll stick with the argument, because




> Nah.....I was making yankee lawyers!
> 
> 
> And when I got done, I wiped my Ken.


wasn't creative.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Nah.....I was making yankee lawyers!


Uhhh, 2dumb?  Seeing that they were "born" in North Carolina, wouldn't that make them Southerners by birth?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> On second thought, "yes," I'll stick with the argument, because
> 
> wasn't creative.


 Sometimes you don't have to be creative. Just stating that facts, does the job. *Most* of us know that. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Sometimes you don't have to be creative. Just stating that facts, does the job. *Most* of us know that.


Okay!  Let me go first!  FACT:  2dumb is a MORON!   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Uhhh, 2dumb?  Seeing that they were "born" in North Carolina, wouldn't that make them Southerners by birth?


 If kittens are born in an oven, it doesn't make them biscuits, does it?  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Okay!  Let me go first!  FACT:  2dumb is a MORON!


FACT: Ken spends *a lot* of time, trying to convince people, that he's is smarter than said MORON.

----------


## Ken

> If kittens are born in an oven, it doesn't make them biscuits, does it?


No.  It makes them oveners.   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> FACT: Ken spends *a lot* of time, trying to convince people, that he's is smarter than said MORON.


2dumb, you just don't know the difference between fact and fallacy, do you?

What you posted is a FALLACY!  The facts are:

1.  I'm just reinforcing what everyone already knows; and

2.  I'm hoping that SOMEDAY SOMETHING you read will actually cause one of your two brain cells to fire off a message to the other one, possibily resulting in something resembling a thought.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> No.  It makes them oveners.


 What the.......did you bump your head?
Maybe one of these, hit you in the back of the head, at Bass Pro Shops. (Cheap short joke. LOL)

----------


## Ken

> What the.......did you bump your head?
> Maybe one of these, hit you in the back of the head, at Bass Pro Shops. (Cheap short joke. LOL)


 :Sneaky2: 

.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, you just don't know the difference between fact and fallacy, do you?
> 
> What you posted is a FALLACY!  The facts are:
> 
> 1.  I'm just reinforcing what everyone already knows; and
> 
> That yankee lawyers are not as smart as dumb southerners? 
> 
> 2.  I'm hoping that SOMEDAY SOMETHING you read will actually cause one of your two brain cells to fire off a message to the other one, possibily resulting in something resembling a thought.


If it does, I hope it don't start no dang fire!

----------


## Ken

> If it does, I hope it don't start no dang fire!


It won't.  There's nothing around them to burn!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What the.......did you bump your head?
> Maybe one of these, hit you in the back of the head, at Bass Pro Shops. (Cheap short joke. LOL)





> .


 Oh come on.....anyone who got a mental image of that, had to chuckle! LOL :Lol:

----------


## Ken

> Oh come on.....anyone who got a mental image of that, had to chuckle! LOL


Wouldn't it be great if we could 
answer people with a kick to the crotch?  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Wouldn't it be great if we could 
> answer people with a kick to the crotch?


...Or in your case, a headbutt! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ...Or in your case, a headbutt! LOL


You wanna' headbutt me in the crotch, 2dumb?   :Ohmy:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You wanna' headbutt me in the crotch, 2dumb?


 Very weak. It must be sad, to be so insecure, that you can't even acknowledge a good zinger.  :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Very weak. It must be sad, to be so insecure, that you can't even acknowledge a good zinger.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Sorry, 2dumb. One requirement of a "zinger" is that it has to have an element of humor to it.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Sorry, 2dumb. One requirement of a "zinger" is that it has to have an element of humor to it.


 So what you're saying is, you don't recognize humor?

Or did it just go over your head? :Innocent:  (snicker, snicker)

----------


## Ken

> So what you're saying is, you don't recognize humor?
> 
> Or did it just go over your head? (snicker, snicker)


 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Good news, Ken!
It looks like that cup of coffee, is what I needed, after all. Since I've had that cup, I'm pretty much kickin' your arse! LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Good news, Ken!
> It looks like that cup of coffee, is what I needed, after all. Since I've had that cup, I'm pretty much kickin' your arse! LOL


I know where you live, 2dumb!  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I know where you live, 2dumb!  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Yeah, yeah...and your place is on that river! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Hey, it's your poll. I'm still agonizing over which selection I should make.


You MUST choose ONE of the following:   :Innocent: 

[  ]  Ban 2dumb

[  ]  Ban 2dumb

[  ]  Ban 2dumb

[  ]  Ban 2dumb

----------


## Ken

> For a limited time, double that amount & you'll get a real working "ban-button."


Wait...........  For only $600.00 *I COULD BAN 2dumb????*  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Funny thing is....I'll bet they're looking for each other! LOL :Innocent: 






> 08:41 PM doug1980  Searching Forums   
> 08:37 PM Jason_Montana  Searching Forums   
> 08:44 PM Ken+  Searching Forums

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Um, what does "remuneration" mean?


 It's one of those words, that lawyers get a few hundred bucks an hour, to confuse people with. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> It's one of those words, that lawyers get a few hundred bucks an hour, to confuse people with.


Save your money, 2dumb.  You arrived here confused.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Just a reminder, while everybody is here......You guys are welcome to come over to the 2d2k vs. Ken thread, and bash Ken, any time you like. :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Just a reminder, while everybody is here......You guys are welcome to come over to the 2d2k vs. Ken thread, and bash Ken, any time you like.


Crying out for help again, huh, 2dumb*?  From EVERYBODY, huh?  It's about time that you admitted that you can't handle me all by yourself.   :Sneaky2: 

*you sad pathetic moron

----------


## Ken

> Just a reminder, while everybody is here......You guys are welcome to come over to the 2d2k vs. Ken thread, and bash Ken, any time you like.


What 2dumb is really sayin' is

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Crying out for help again, huh, 2dumb*?  From EVERYBODY, huh?  It's about time that you admitted that you can't handle me all by yourself.  
> 
> *you sad pathetic moron


 Nah....it was actually a Tom Sawyer kind of thing. Shhhhhh! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Nah....it was actually a Tom Sawyer kind of thing. Shhhhhh!


So you think everyone here is dumber than you, huh?   :Sneaky2:   How could you insult the members that way?   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2: 

Dumber than YOU?????  That ain't possible, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So you think everyone here is dumber than you, huh?    How could you insult the members that way?  
> 
> Dumber than YOU?????  That ain't possible, 2dumb.



 Nooooo....not dumber than me. Just a lot of people here, who may enjoy putting you in your place, like I do. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Just a reminder, while everybody is here......You guys are welcome to come over to the 2d2k vs. Ken thread, and bash Ken, any time you like.


You realize that you screwed up big time with this post, don't ya', 2dumb?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *What Ever, Ken!*



 Careful, careful.........If you yell at Ken, too much, crash will come running in, and sweep you off to another thread. LOL  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm gonna shoot myself with the S&W 4" 629 .44 magnum loaded


 Ken, if you want to try this....I've got a 629 Mountain gun, that you can borrow.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Careful, careful.........If you yell at Ken, too much, crash will come running in, and sweep you off to another thread. LOL



 LOL...see what I mean? LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You realize that you screwed up big time with this post, don't ya', 2dumb?


 How's that?

----------


## Ken

> Careful, careful.........If you yell at Ken, too much, crash will come running in, and sweep you off to another thread. LOL


I'm just hoping he'll sweep you off to *ANOTHER FORUM* - like THIS one: http://www.gardenplansireland.com/forum/about386.html  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> How's that?


You're cryin' for help.  Like a little girl.  Wuss!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You're cryin' for help.  Like a little girl.  Wuss!





> Nah....it was actually a Tom Sawyer kind of thing. Shhhhhh!





> So you think everyone here is dumber than you, huh?    How could you insult the members that way?  
> 
> Dumber than YOU?????  That ain't possible, 2dumb.





> Nooooo....not dumber than me. Just a lot of people here, who may enjoy putting you in your place, like I do.


 What's wrong with you? Is your memory shorter than your.... :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> What's wrong with you? Is your memory shorter than your....


Actually, yes, it is, because there ain't NOTHING IN THE WORLD as long as my ............... :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Hmmmmmmmm. 18 minutes and STILL no response from 2dumb.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 10:39 AM Ken+  Searching Forums


 Looking for a clue, there sweet pea?  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Looking for a clue, there sweet pea?


I'm reading the fine print in the Rules.  There's gotta' be some way to get you BANNED.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm reading the fine print in the Rules.  There's gotta' be some way to get you BANNED.


 Oh, OK......Well, use a magnifying glass. Your eyes aren't as young as they used to be. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken, did you watch the video, on the "another trip" thread, and learn how to cook a pig?

----------


## Ken

> Ken, did you watch the video, on the "another trip" thread, and learn how to cook a pig?


Moron.   :Sneaky2:  The last pig roast at our old place in R.I. was in the summer of '08.  One of my first projects next spring is to build a new roasting pit in the back yard.  

Why do you think you have the market cornered on BBQ, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2: 

Just a few local links for you........   :Sneaky2: 

http://www.wesribhouse.com/

http://www.yankeesmokehouse.com/

http://www.smokehousecafe.com/

And my distant favorites.........  :Innocent: 

http://www.arthurbryantsbbq.com/

http://www.gatesbbq.com/

And, may I ask, when did you host your last clambake?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Moron.   The last pig roast at our old place in R.I. was in the summer of '08.  One of my first projects next spring is to build a new roasting pit in the back yard.  
> 
> Why do you think you have the market cornered on BBQ, 2dumb?  
> 
> Just a few local links for you........  
> 
> http://www.wesribhouse.com/
> 
> http://www.yankeesmokehouse.com/
> ...


 Ya see there, bone-head. I looked at all your links, and not one of them had Eastern NC style BBQ. If you had watched the video, you would know the difference. That's why I asked if you had watched it, but once again, you missed the friggin' point!

 And no...I don't do "clam bake's"....I'm not a yankee.
I have been to a ditch party, though. All the food, could be found in a ditch. Crawdad, turtle, snake.

----------


## Ken

> Ya see there, bone-head. I looked at all your links, and not one of them had Eastern NC style BBQ. If you had watched the video, you would know the difference. That's why I asked if you had watched it, but once again, you missed the friggin' point!


Not much of a difference in the result, 2dumb.  'Cept my pig was a bit smaller.   :Sneaky2: 




> And no...I don't do "clam bake's"....I'm not a yankee.


I feel bad for you, 2dumb.  We can't all be perfect.   :Innocent: 




> I have been to a ditch party, though. All the food, could be found in a ditch. Crawdad, turtle, snake.


Try one of these ditches and let me know if you like it:
 :Innocent: 
 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> And no...I don't do "clam bake's"....I'm not a yankee.


Oh, okay!  You lose!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Maybe you could put out some pictures of Ken, and scare it away. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Hmmmm.  2dumb hasn't posted in hours.  Maybe he's havin' a clambake!   :Smile: 

Or even better, maybe he's quit the Forums!   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Dammit he's back.  :Sneaky2: 

How was your clambake, 2dumb?   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> OK, guys...Help me out with this. I was never in the military, so I guess I just don't understand. The way I see it, if you gotta fight, you give it all you damn-it got, to make sure that not only do you win, but you do it as quickly as possible.


In theory, that's correct.  But it hasn't worked for you - against me - here - 2dumb.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Nope...no clambake.

 I burned some fallen branches, in the back yard, and yes....I confess.....I cooked a couple hot dogs on the fire. LOL :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

*



			
				“Diplomacy is the art of saying "Nice doggie" until you can find a rock.” -- Will Rogers
			
		

*

You'll do fine as SCS, 2dumb. See?  :Innocent: 


*



			
				“If Stupidity got us into this mess, then why can't it get us out?" -- Will Rogers
			
		

*

----------


## Ken

Gee, I didn't think that post would get moved here. I was givin' the moron a compliment.  :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

I was on a roll. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Gee, I didn't think that post would get moved here. I was givin' the moron a compliment.


 Maybe it was your tone. *snicker, snicker* :Lol:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> In theory, that's correct.  But it hasn't worked for you - against me - here - 2dumb.


 This ain't no fight!
This is just for fun. That's why I toy with you, instead of just crushing you, like a bug! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> This ain't no fight!
> This is just for fun. That's why I toy with you, instead of just crushing you, like a bug! LOL


Then how come you're giving _"it all you damn-it got, to make sure that not only do you win, but you do it as quickly as possible"_ - not that you're succeeding, of course.......   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Then how come you're giving _"it all you damn-it got, to make sure that not only do you win, but you do it as quickly as possible"_ - not that you're succeeding, of course.......


 OK...we'll go over this again, for the thick headed.
You do the above, in a fight. 




> This ain't no fight!
> This is just for fun


There for....


> I toy with you, instead of just crushing you, like a bug!


 D-o  y-o-u  g-e-t  i-t,  n-o-w??? :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> OK...we'll go over this again, for the thick headed.
> You do the above, in a fight. 
> 
> 
> 
> There for....
> 
> D-o y-o-u g-e-t i-t, n-o-w???


Duuuuuuuuh, (I thought I should begin my response with a word common to your vocabulary) the problem is, 2dumb, that you ain't C-A-P-A-B-L-E of dishing out more than you are now.  

You, 2dumb, are a light weight - except when you crawl on a scale.

So.........  D-o-*Y-O-U-*g-e-t i-t, n-o-w??? :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> the problem is, 2dumb, that you ain't C-A-P-A-B-L-E of dishing out more than you are now.


Am too! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Am too!


Are not! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Well?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Well?  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Well?  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Am too! :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Am too!





> Are not!





> Well?





> Well?





> Well?


 Ya see, everybody????
He's like a wind up toy! LOL :Yes:

----------


## Ken

> Ya see, everybody????
> He's like a wind up toy! LOL





> Am too!


But you responded, didn't you, 2dumb.  Soooooooooo predictable.  Just like the family dog.........

Now, play dead, 2dumb.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Am too!





> Are not!





> Well?





> Well?





> Well?


 Hmmmm.....looks like you're working about 4 times as hard as I am. :Innocent: 
(You'd better hope, I'm giving my all, 'cuz if I stepped it up any, you'd be really, really, tired! LOL)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *FEDERAL* EXPRESS?


 Ken, when they told you that using bigger words, would make you look smarter, they didn't mean..................oh, nevermind! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

I'm sorry, what did you say, 2dumb?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Am too!


Are not!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

Here goes the ping pong game again.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Are not!


Am too!

And please tell me, that you haven't been sitting there, for 10 hours, waiting for me to respond. That would be really, really sad. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

Are not!   :Sneaky2: 

Got 6 hours sleep - woke up around 6:45

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I may have asked this before, but I can't remember.

If one of us posted here, without insulting the other, do you think crash would move the post to another thread? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I may have asked this before, but I can't remember.
> 
> If one of us posted here, without insulting the other, do you think crash would move the post to another thread?


Why 2dumb, that's an excellent question!  You must have your thinking cap on today, huh?  I'm SOOOOOOO proud of you!  :clap:  

Well, we should know soon - about THIS post, anyway.........  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I may have asked this before, but I can't remember.
> 
> If one of us posted here, without insulting the other, do you think crash would move the post to another thread?


(Now for the appropriate response.)

2dumb, you Blithering Idiot!  What a stupid question!  Crash created this thread to stop you from messing up all the other ones like you've tried to do since you joined the Forums.

None of this effort would be necessary if you were just BANNED!!!!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> I may have asked this before, but I can't remember.
> 
> If one of us posted here, without insulting the other, do you think crash would move the post to another thread?


Probably If you said something that REALLY pertained to another thread. Nah he would think that you SHOULD know by now where it should go any way. So If you didn't post it there, he would just leave it here in the Ken vs. 2D2K thread.

----------


## oly

More like make it a sticky 2D.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I don't guess crash would put one of my post in another thread, 'cuz he knows that no matter what I post, it will be followed by Ken, posting something like this. :Sneaky2:  




> (Now for the appropriate response.)
> 
> 2dumb, you Blithering Idiot!  What a stupid question!  Crash created this thread to stop you from messing up all the other ones like you've tried to do since you joined the Forums.
> 
> None of this effort would be necessary if you were just BANNED!!!!

----------


## Ken

> I don't guess crash would put one of my post in another thread, 'cuz he knows that no matter what I post, it will be followed by Ken, posting something like this.


WRONG, FOOL!   :Sneaky2:   In fact, your question was FOLLOWED by this post:  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...&postcount=986

Get it straight, will ya'?  And stop trying to deceive the members here.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> (Does anyone know how to say "y'all" in Italian?) LOL


Yep.  It's "y'all."  See?  http://www.microsofttranslator.com/Default.aspx

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> WRONG, FOOL!    In fact, your question was FOLLOWED by this post:  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...&postcount=986
> 
> Get it straight, will ya'?  And stop trying to deceive the members here.


Yep.....and that was followed by...http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...&postcount=987

----------


## Ken

> Sorry I wasn't thinking.


Just say you were having a "2dumb moment."   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Yep.....and that was followed by...http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...&postcount=987


 
So you're looking for sympathy, right?  :Innocent:  You'll find it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sympathy

Don't try to howl with the wolves when you pee with the puppies, 2dumb.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yep.  It's "y'all."  See?  http://www.microsofttranslator.com/Default.aspx


 ...But if "you all" is  "tutti voi", wouldn't "y'all" be "t'oi"??? LOL :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> ...But if "you all" is "tutti voi", wouldn't "y'all" be "t'oi"??? LOL


Siete un Moron, 2dumb!   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So you're looking for sympathy, right?  You'll find it here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sympathy
> 
> Don't try to howl with the wolves when you pee with the puppies, 2dumb.


 You're just mad, 'cuz I keep peeing on you. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> 11:15 AM crashdive123+ *Moderating*


Gee, I wonder what Crash is doing........... **

----------


## Ken

> ...But if "you all" is "tutti voi", wouldn't "y'all" be "t'oi"??? LOL


*snicker, snicker*  Even this post got moved.  *chuckle*

----------


## Ken

> You're just mad, 'cuz I keep peeing on you. LOL


DON'T make me resort to my favorite smiley, 2dumb!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

*OVER 1,000*
*POSTS ON THIS THREAD!!!* 
 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *snicker, snicker*  Even this post got moved.  *chuckle*


 Yeah, I guess this is the only thread that I'm allowed to post in. :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

So much easier to move em as a group.  Takes two seconds instead of three.

----------


## Ken

> Marsus I must apologize for Ken and 2Dumb2Kwit, They have a LONG history of insulting each other where ever they meet in the Forum. Don't worry One of the Mods (moderators) will move their irrelevant posts before long.


2dumb, is this Poco guy bashing *US?*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, is this Poco guy bashing *US?*


 It sounded down right insulting, to me.

I'd tell him something, if I were allowed to post in other threads! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> It sounded down right insulting, to me.
> 
> I'd tell him something, if I were allowed to post in other threads!


Should we tell Equus about the 72 hawks he has stashed that she doesn't know about?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> It sounded down right insulting, to me.
> 
> I'd tell him something, if I were allowed to post in other threads!


 
I mean, *Should we tell Equus about the 72 hawks he has stashed that she doesn't know about? *

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

...and how much time did you waste, putting that post together?
...and how much time have we wasted, (thanks to you) reading this post? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ...and how much time did you waste, putting that post together?
> ...and how much time have we wasted, (thanks to you) reading this post?


*waiting patiently for*

*2dumb2kwit Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. Banned http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ber.php?u=3276*

----------


## Ken

> Yep. He was starting to get concerned about where he could post.


How about here?   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *waiting patiently for*
> 
> *2dumb2kwit Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. Banned http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ber.php?u=3276*


...and how has that worked out for you, so far? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ...and how has that worked out for you, so far?


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> (Does anyone know how to say "y'all" in Italian?) LOL


Yep!  Divieto di 2dumb!   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *waiting patiently for*
> 
> *2dumb2kwit Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. Banned http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ber.php?u=3276*


HaHaHa....Hey Ken.....how does it feel, to get kicked out of your own thread??? LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> HaHaHa....Hey Ken.....how does it feel, to get kicked out of your own thread??? LOL


Probably not as bad as when night time comes and you get kicked out of your own bed!!! LOL :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *OVER 1,000*
> *POSTS ON THIS THREAD!!!*


 Does this mean that we're famous???
......or infamous???? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> You could be positive, and post...
> 
> *6 new members, in one day!*


Got new batteries for your calculator, huh, 2dumb?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Does this mean that we're famous???
> ......or infamous????


I wonder if we can make this thread a "pay-per-view."   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Probably not as bad as when night time comes and you get kicked out of your own bed!!! LOL


 In all of my 45 years, it's never happened. :Tt2:

----------


## Ken

> In all of my 45 years, it's never happened.


You CAD!  You make THE LADY sleep on the couch?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You CAD!  You make THE LADY sleep on the couch?


 Well....call it what you want. I've always been the King, of my castle. :Innocent: 
(Do you even know what that's like?)

----------


## Ken

> Well....call it what you want. I've always been the King, of my castle.


Nice place you have there, 2dumb.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I didn't say, that "my castle" wasn't in the back yard. LOL :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> I didn't say, that "my castle" wasn't in the back yard. LOL


I knew you were a wimp!   :Sneaky2:   THAT'S SAD, 2dumb, just sad.  

Now I gotta' log-off and get going because I'm supposed to meet my Sweetie at 1:00, and she'll kick the sh!t out of me if I'm late again.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I knew you were a wimp!    THAT'S SAD, 2dumb, just sad.  
> 
> Now I gotta' log-off and get going because I'm supposed to meet my Sweetie at 1:00, and she'll kick the sh!t out of me if I'm late again.


 Pfft! I was just kidding, trying to keep you from feeling so bad.
I thought you were going to pick up your sweetie. What are you doing back on here? Did she tell you to get lost?

(I'm giving you the benifit of the doubt, saying "she".)

----------


## Ken

> Pfft! I was just kidding, trying to keep you from feeling so bad.
> I thought you were going to pick up your sweetie. What are you doing back on here? Did she tell you to get lost?
> 
> (I'm giving you the benifit of the doubt, saying "she".)


Putz!  I DID meet her - I handed her the checkbook and came back home.  I'm feelin' real crappy (as you know, 2dumb) and I'm about to cough all over some one dollar bills before I mail them to you.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> “Learning is not compulsory. Neither is survival.”
> W. Edwards Deming 
> 
> 2dumb2kwit….It’s an Adjective, Not a Noun, Y’all!
> 
> BAN 2dumb2kwit!


 Nice signature you got goin' on there, Ken.
Isn't that against some kind of forum rules? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

[quote=2dumb2kwit;170410]


> Nice signature you got goin' on there, Ken.
> Isn't that against some kind of forum rules?


Probably!  :Smile: 

'sides. You're just ripped that you didn't think of it first.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Putz!  I DID meet her -* I handed her the checkbook and came back home.*


 And you're calling me a putz?!?!?! AAAAhahahahaha :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> And you're calling me a putz?!?!?! AAAAhahahahaha


It'll be worth it!  She's only goin' GROCERY SHOPPING!   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

[QUOTE=Ken;170412]


> Probably! 
> 
> 'sides. You're just ripped that you didn't think of it first.


 Nice try. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

[quote=2dumb2kwit;170418]


> Nice try.


 
This your shirt, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Nope......is this one yours???

----------


## Ken

> Nope......is this one yours???


No, 2dumb!  THIS ONE IS!!!!    :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ya know....I didn't want to ask you, on your birthday......but aren't you now, older than you are inches tall??? :Whistling:

----------


## crashdive123

Four foot five????

----------


## Ken

> Ya know....I didn't want to ask you, on your birthday......but aren't you now, older than you are inches tall???


Not even close, 2dumb.  And I look 10 years younger than I am!  I'd send you a pic, 2dumb, except then I'd feel guilty because you would never feel adequate as a man - ever again.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Ken, Why are you lobbying to have "*2dumb2kwit*" banned? I've only been here on the forums for a few days but he seems a likable soul.


BECAUSE OF ALL THOSE TERRIBLE THINGS HE SAID ABOUT YOU IN THE PMs HE SENT TO ME WAY BACK WHEN HE JOINED, KEVIN.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Not even close, 2dumb.  And I look 10 years younger than I am!  I'd send you a pic, 2dumb, except then I'd feel guilty because you would never feel adequate as a man - ever again.


 Uh huh......So you're saying that this is your shirt. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

No, THIS one is.  (Notice the brain, 2dumb?)

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> BECAUSE OF ALL THOSE TERRIBLE THINGS HE SAID ABOUT YOU IN THE PMs HE SENT TO ME WAY BACK WHEN HE JOINED, KEVIN.


 You're such a liar, you friggin' yankee! LOL :Innocent: 
Tell him how bad you'd miss me, if I ever did get banned! LOL :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ken, Why are you lobbying to have "*2dumb2kwit*" banned? I've only been here on the forums for a few days but he seems a likable soul.


 He just can't stand being outwitted, by a dumb southerner! LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Tell him how bad you'd miss me, if I ever did get banned! LOL


Okay.   :Innocent: 

Kev?  Have you ever had a pimple on your @ss cheek?  A real big one?  Do you remember how much you missed it when it went away?  

THAT'S HOW MUCH!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> 2dumb, is this Poco guy bashing *US?*





> It sounded down right insulting, to me.
> 
> I'd tell him something, if I were allowed to post in other threads!





> Should we tell Equus about the 72 hawks he has stashed that she doesn't know about?





> I mean, *Should we tell Equus about the 72 hawks he has stashed that she doesn't know about? *


You guys would know if I were "Bashing you" You would need a morphine drip for that knot on your heads the size of Mount Rushmore!
 Hey now there's a thought, If I could bash both your heads at the same time, maybe you would know what the other was thinking. Then we wouldn't need this thread TO WASTE SPACE with over 1000 posts!!! :Smash:  :Smash:  You Narcissistic nincompoops!

----------


## Ken

> You guys would know if I were "Bashing you" You would need a morphine drip for that knot on your heads the size of Mount Rushmore!
> Hey now there's a thought, If I could bash both your heads at the same time, maybe you would know what the other was thinking. Then we wouldn't need this thread TO WASTE SPACE with over 1000 posts!!! You Narcissistic nincompoops!


2dumb?  You gonna' let Poco talk to you that way?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb?  You gonna' let Poco talk to you that way?


 .........hold on a minute!
(As he flips through pages of the dictionary....nar......narc......narcis....)

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> 2dumb?  You gonna' let Poco talk to you that way?


Of course you BOTH are!! If it weren't for me, Crash and BENESSE coming here and posting, you and 2D2K would have to start your OWN FORUM just to bash each other!!!

----------


## Ken

> Then we wouldn't need this thread TO WASTE SPACE with over 1000 posts!!!


Uhhh, Poco?  Crash (our Beloved Super Moderator) started this thread.  Are you upset about that?   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Uhhh, Poco?  Crash (our Beloved Super Moderator) started this thread.  Are you upset about that?


No he is doing What any Brilliant SUPER Moderator would do ...short of banning BOTH of you. Put pouty children in the corner and let them have a time out!!

----------


## Ken

Havin' a bad day, Poco?   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Havin' a bad day, Poco?


Actually I'm having a good Day!! HaHa!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Actually I'm having a good Day!! HaHa!


 Yep...me and Ken went from two of your friends, to a couple of pouty children, making irrelevant post, that you feel that you have to apologize for. 

 Maybe when you have a bad day, we'll be worthy of being your friends, again. :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

> If I could bash both your heads at the same time...


Oh, man!!! LOL!!!! Why did the three stooges come to mind when I read that. ROLFL!!!!!

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Hey where did everybody Go??? Why I oughta'..... Come here you two!!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> and short tipped every waitress, been thrown out of every bar. Just sayin'......


 Careful......picking on Ken, gets people booted out of threads!  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Careful......picking on Ken, gets people booted out of threads!


*See!!!*....and I just mentioned picking on Ken! I didn't even really do it!!! :Sneaky2: LOL

----------


## Rick

2D - Have you ever heard of the Kenmuda Triangle?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2D - Have you ever heard of the Kenmuda Triangle?


 It must have something to do with a magnetic field. 
Only those with a weak pole, are not affected! (Snicker, Snicker)

----------


## Ken

> It must have something to do with a magnetic field. 
> Only those with a weak pole, are not affected! (Snicker, Snicker)


That's right, 2dumb!  All my posts get moved here!  Now yours and Ricks........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Estimates are that the infamous "Big Dig" project in Boston will ultimately cost around $14 Billion.
> 
> The project was intended to alleviate traffic jams in and out of Boston.
> 
> I'm pleased to report that this project was as successful as all other government projects.  I was 12 miles north of Boston today.  I left court at 3:45.  At 6:15, I was 8 miles south of Boston.  
> 
> 20 miles in 2½ hours.  Your tax dollars at work!


 Well.....it ain't perfect. We spent all that money, to keep you idiots *IN* boston! :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Well.....it ain't perfect. We spent all that money, to keep you idiots *IN* boston!


Should I report this post?  You narcissist!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

How the hell did THAT happen?  I posted in another thread and it appeared here!  It didn't even LAND in the other thread!

Crash, not only did you move my post here, you moved ME here!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Should I report this post?  You narcissist!


 Are you kidding??? I'm surprised you got to read it, before it got moved! LOL

BTW, I just noticed your signature. Does this mean that you don't love me, anymore??? :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

> How the hell did THAT happen?  I posted in another thread and it appeared here!  It didn't even LAND in the other thread!
> 
> Crash, not only did you move my post here, you moved ME here!


Mua ha ha ha ha!

----------


## Ken

> Are you kidding??? I'm surprised you got to read it, before it got moved! LOL
> 
> BTW, I just noticed your signature. Does this mean that you don't love me, anymore???


 :Sneaky2:  You're despicable.

----------


## Ken

> Mua ha ha ha ha!


You, too!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You're despicable.


 I'm sorry.......I didn't mean to break your heart. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> I'm sorry.......I didn't mean to break your heart. LOL


You ain't breakin' my heart.  Your breaking something that hangs a lot lower, and you KNOW IT!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I saw where you posted this, in another thread.




> (Signed)
> The REAL KSM.


 You mean your "short $hit", is actually your middle name? :Smash:  Aaaahahahaha!

----------


## Ken

> I saw where you posted this, in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean your "short $hit", is actually your middle name? Aaaahahahaha!


The "S" stand for "Spectacular."  Now drop it, 2dumb!    :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The "S" stand for "Spectacular."  Now drop it, 2dumb!


 Whatever you say......"S"weet Pea. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Whatever you say......"S"weet Pea.


Shouldn't you be eating dinner again, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Shouldn't you be eating dinner again, 2dumb?


"Shirley"......you jest! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> "Shirley"......you jest!


DON'T CALL ME SHIRLEY!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken "Susan" Litagates!!   :Smash: 
Sues and Litagates....I crack myself up! LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oh crap! What did I do, this time? :Blushing: 




> 09:24 PM crashdive123+  Moderator Control Panel

----------


## Ken

> ...and welcom!
> 
> Welcome DeadPhan.


He can Ban you, 2dumb.  You know that, don't you?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> He can Ban you, 2dumb.  You know that, don't you?


 Can he just click on "ban", or does he have to actually spell it?  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> can He Just Click On "ban", Or Does He Have To Actually Spell It?


Ban.  B -a -n -g  Ban.

----------


## Ken

Hey 2dumb, it's sure taking Crash a long time to move our irrelevant posts, ain't it?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

é Ahhhhhhh.  Home again.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> é Ahhhhhhh.  Home again.


 *Ken....Can you believe it? I posted in another thread, and my post is still there!!!* :airhorn:  :Taz:  :Banana:  :Scooter:  :Lol:  :band:  :EEK!:  :Wavey:  :Punk:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Ken

> *Ken....Can you believe it? I posted in another thread, and my post is still there!!!*


 
Using your own screenname????   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Using your own screenname????


*Yeah!* Now, watch Rick come along and move it. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> *Yeah!* Now, watch Rick come along and move it.


 
Well...........  is it relevant?   :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Moving posts requires work and that's just not me. (yawn).

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well...........  is it relevant?


Hmmmmmmm....


...I guess that depends on your definition. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Rick....you'd better hold on, to something. I think I have found the holy grail, of snacks!


Now don't you all be pickin' on 2dumb for posting this. He's still kinda new here. A senior-newbie, so to speak. He doesn't know that pic's been posted here _ad nauseum. (_That's Latin, 2dumb.)  :Smile: 

Besides, it's his day today.  Turkey Day.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Now don't you all be pickin' on 2dumb for posting this. He's still kinda new here. A senior-newbie, so to speak. He doesn't know that pic's been posted here _ad nauseum. (_That's Latin, 2dumb.) 
> 
> Besides, it's his day today.  Turkey Day.


 No matter how many times the holy grail has been seen, in the past.....finding it today, would be a big deal.

 Shouldn't you be somewhere, stuffing something, about now? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> No matter how many times the holy grail has been seen, in the past.....finding it today, would be a big deal.
> 
> Shouldn't you be somewhere, stuffing something, about now?


Yep!  I just bought a new Rambo Knife.  Now bend over just a bit more, 2dumb!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Now don't you all be pickin' on 2dumb for posting this. He's still kinda new here. A senior-newbie, so to speak. He doesn't know that pic's been posted here _ad nauseum. (_That's Latin, 2dumb.) 
> 
> Besides, it's his day today.  Turkey Day.





> Yep!  I just bought a new Rambo Knife.  Now bend over just a bit more, 2dumb!


*Slepenpolicists galvu!* (That's Latvian, Ken) :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *Happy Thanksgiving, Ya'll!*


 Ken said "y'all"! He put the ' in the wrong place, but he said it! I told y'all I was rubbing off on him!

(Ya'll....maybe that's how you pronounce "y'all", with a yankee accent.) :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Ken said "y'all"! He put the ' in the wrong place, but he said it! I told y'all I was rubbing off on him!
> 
> (Ya'll....maybe that's how you pronounce "y'all", with a yankee accent.)


It was the Latin version, 2dumb!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

And notice I corrected my little typo BEFORE you posted?  

Thanks anyway, "2dumb-spell-check-2kwit."   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It was the Latin version, 2dumb!


 A latin phrase comes to mind, every time I see that you are logged on.

*Illegitimi non carborundum*. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> A latin phrase comes to mind, every time I see that you are logged on.
> 
> *Illegitimi non carborundum*.


I don't, but thanks for your concern, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

You can confess.....did you translate "slepenpolicists galvu"? LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Dropping a duce I'll be right back... lol... lol... lol... lol... lol... 
> ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Beo, you should'a used that new toilet paper that just hit the market.......  :Innocent: 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> You can confess.....did you translate "slepenpolicists galvu"? LOL


Not yet.  I had to let the dogs in.   :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Beo, you should'a used that new toilet paper that just hit the market.......


 Yeah....don't forget, Ken......that's you, on the left. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Yeah....don't forget, Ken......that's you, on the left.


Yep.  I invented it!   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yep.  I invented it!


 Being an ***, or using papar on a roll, to wipe one?

----------


## Ken

> Being an ***, or using papar on a roll, to wipe one?


 
Using pap*A*r on a roll to wipe you, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Using pap*A*r on a roll to wipe you, 2dumb.


 Papar sounds fancier, than paper.
It's kinda like "grey poupon", sounds fancier than "grey poop-on". :Innocent: 
(Yeah, that's the story I'm going with!) LOL  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Lithium polymer or Lithium ion lose the least.


 That makes sense......Ken loses less friends, when he takes his lithium. :Innocent: 




> Lithium is used to treat the manic episodes of manic depression. Manic symptoms include hyperactivity, rushed speech, poor judgment, reduced need for sleep, aggression, and anger. It also helps to prevent or lessen the intensity of manic episodes.

----------


## Ken

> I think I'm ready for a turkey sammich!


2dumb, you, and I mean YOU, are what you eat.   :Innocent: 

Now watch me get kicked off my own thread..........   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

I knew it.  And Crash wasn't even logged-in when I started posting that........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ken,
> 
> That sounds like a great size.  I have a need for a *shorter package* that I can easily pack into one of my motorcycle saddlebags.


 May I say, that you asked your question wisely.
Any questions, about having a *short package*, should definitly be directed towards Ken.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> May I say, that you asked your question wisely.
> Any questions, about having a *short package*, should definitly be directed towards Ken.


Yeah, but the tent's poles stick out of the stuff sack a bit, too..........  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I knew it.  And Crash wasn't even logged-in when I started posting that........





> May I say, that you asked your question wisely.
> Any questions, about having a *short package*, should definitly be directed towards Ken.


 I saw him log on, so I figured I'd give him something to do. :Innocent: 
(I had forgotten about the "lithium" post.) :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> (I had forgotten about the "lithium" post.)


Well, they say that lithium makes you forgetful.........   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well, they say that lithium makes you forgetful.........


 ..........Who does?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang....Ken just disappeared! I bet his mom is still there. I can see it now.....her dragging him by one ear, saying "I told you to leave that computer off, and visit with your family! Now get in there!", while he whimpers..."Awwwwww mom." :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Dang....Ken just disappeared! I bet his mom is still there. I can see it now.....her dragging him by one ear, saying "I told you to leave that computer off, and visit with your family! Now get in there!", while he whimpers..."Awwwwww mom."


Well, Mom saw that YOU were logged-in, and she started telling me that no good would ever come from me hanging with the likes of you, and she said you're

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

so I just logged off for a while.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

You should listen to your mother. Arguing with me, like you do, just makes you look like an idiot!  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> You should listen to your mother. Arguing with me, like you do, just makes you look like an idiot!


Pfffftttt!   :Lol:  :Stupid:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Great list, Ken.




> Obsessivecompulsive disorder
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Obsessivecompulsive disorder (OCD) is a mental disorder characterized by intrusive thoughts that produce anxiety, by repetitive behaviors aimed at reducing anxiety, or by combinations of such thoughts (obsessions) and behaviors (compulsions). The symptoms of this anxiety disorder range from repetitive hand-washing and extensive hoarding to preoccupation with sexual, religious, or aggressive impulses. These symptoms can be alienating and time-consuming, and often cause severe emotional and economic loss. Although the acts of those who have OCD may appear paranoid and come across to others as psychotic, OCD sufferers often recognize their thoughts and subsequent actions as irrational, and they may become further distressed by this realization.


 Just sayin'! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

The 2dumb Moron Test 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

2dumb, I've put together a simple list of questions for you to answer to confirm that you are a moron. Please answer them all honestly. 

To begin just *click on the button* that is the best answer underneath each question. 

You have 4 hours to complete this test. READY?... or should I give you time to reread that? 

Okay..... GO! (Good Luck!)

First things first, are you HAPPY that you're a moron?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Is your Mom happy that you are a moron?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Is being a Moron a genetic trait in your family? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Is "2dumb2kwit" a noun or an adjective?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


If I were to name a city after you what would it be?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Are you okay with the fact that everyone here KNOWS you're a Moron?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

2dumb. when you've completed the test, submit your answers to me with a certified check for $100.00 and your scores will be posted within 10 days.  Remember, there's a four hour time limit.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

*Recently observed taped to 2dumb's front door........*

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.*

----------


## Ken

> My say is never give up,and if you are going to "check out" go down swinging and make the bast**ds who take you down pay for it.


How about the ones that simply annoy you?   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Hmmmmmm....let's see.
> 
> *Maybe the people, that you are calling simpletons!*


I call YOU a simpleton (idiot, moron, dolt, etc. - take your pick) all the time.  It doesn't seem to bother you..........   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Hmmmmmm....let's see.
> 
> *Maybe the people, that you are calling simpletons!*


Reading the earlier posts, it seems that you, 2dumb, called the people who prepare your favorite foods simpletons yourself,   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang....three post booted........aaaaaaahahahahahah! :Tt2:

----------


## Ken

> Dang....three post booted........aaaaaaahahahahahah!


 
*Hey 2dumb!*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Was that your "one thing", today? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Was that your "one thing", today?


Nope.  I also did "dog patrol" in the yard this morning.  For a minute there, I thought you were sleeping in my backyard.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Pal334

> Was that your "one thing", today?


Now that is a penguin I could drink beer with  :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Nope.  I also did "dog patrol" in the yard this morning.  For a minute there, I thought you were sleeping in my backyard.


 Why.....did one of the piles outsmart you??? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Why.....did one of the piles outsmart you???


That was your best comeback ever, 2dumb!  I'll give it a 2 out of 10!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Now that is a penguin I could drink beer with


 I do feel kinda bad, insulting that penguin.


You know...comparing Ken, to it. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I do feel kinda bad, insulting that penguin.
> 
> 
> You know...comparing Ken, to it.


And the problem is...........WHAT????  We both look damn good in a tux!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And the problem is...........WHAT????  We both look damn good in a tux!


 'cuz you're the same height???

....or build???? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> 'cuz you're the same height???
> 
> ....or build????


C'mere, 2dumb.  I got something for ya'.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

We could ask Ken, how he carries his. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> We could ask Ken, how he carries his.


yeah...well.....I had to try it! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> We could ask Ken, how he carries his.


See that, Smart-@ss? You didn't quote ANYTHING so nobody looking back will know where you originally posted your snide remark that got bumped here instead of getting you BANNED like you deserve to be! *BANNED!!!*

----------


## Ken

> http://mrsmogul.blogspot.com/2007/06...ve-had-v8.html


*Crash? *

----------


## Ken

> I am now.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Okay.  You're bustin' 'em.  It's really okay.   :Sneaky2:   I'm a big boy.  I'm not gonna' start crying and throwing tantrums LIKE SOMEONE WE KNOW does if one of my posts doesn't get moved.    

In fact, I'm not even gonna' mention it again.  Until the Q.C. Department annual review takes place.  Later this month.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey, Ken. I don't think you ever told us how that date ended. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUtwNtE1NBA

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yes.  *Sniff*  That will help me feel loved.


 Ohhhh stop whining!!!! :Sneaky2: 
Do I need to come up there, and protect you? :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Ohhhh stop whining!!!!
> Do I need to come up there, and protect you?


*No! * But you can send food.  Can you spell "BBQ?"   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *No! * But you can send food.  Can you spell "BBQ?"


 Barbie-que.   (Snicker, Snicker)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ohhhh stop whining!!!!
> Do I need to come up there, and protect you?





> *No! * But you can send food.  Can you spell "BBQ?"





> Barbie-que.   (Snicker, Snicker)


 Dang.....I was offering to help, and got booted!
Ken....it looks like crash wants you to face this one alone. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Barbie-que. (Snicker, Snicker)


Numb Nuts!  That is called "steaming."  That's not BBQ!   :Sneaky2: 

I'm beginning to think that you're NOT really from North Carolina.  I'm leaning toward you being from Peru.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Numb Nuts!  That is called "steaming."  That's not BBQ!  
> 
> I'm beginning to think that you're NOT really from North Carolina.  I'm leaning toward you being from Peru.


Guatemala. :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

> Guatemala.


Outsourcing????

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Outsourcing????



 I'm trying to get Ken to go there. LOL
For a long, long vacation! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Probably NOT Chili, 'cause I doubt he knows anything about THAT either.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Probably NOT Chili, 'cause I doubt he knows anything about THAT either.


 The people, or the stew? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> The people, or the stew?


*Another* statement proving you're a MORON!   :Sneaky2:   Chili IS NOT STEW, 2dumb!  It's .........CHILI!  A food classification of it's own.  A gift from The Divine..........   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Now that right there is funny I don't care who you are!!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That's 2dumb's room.  See?  That's his picture hanging right there on the wall.   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> See?  That's his picture hanging right there on the wall.


 Ken, you've gotta stop. You having a picture of me, on your bedroom wall is just creepy!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Ken, you've gotta stop. You having a picture of me, on your bedroom wall is just creepy!


Quote my entire post, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That's 2dumb.  See?  That's his picture hanging right there on the wall.



??????????????????? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ???????????????????


*ALL* of it!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang.....kicked out of your own thread, *again!* LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Dang.....kicked out of your own thread, *again!* LOL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGQjz...=TL&playnext=1

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGQjz...=TL&playnext=1


 Ummmm....is that directed at me, or crash? :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Ummmm....is that directed at me, or crash? LOL


*YOU, 2dumb.  It's directed at you!*  :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *YOU, 2dumb.  It's directed at you!*


 Why are you yellin', at me? I'm not the one that kicked you out of your own thread. Why don't you grow a pair, and yell at the one who did??? Hmmmm??? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Why are you yellin', at me? I'm not the one that kicked you out of your own thread. Why don't you grow a pair, and yell at the one who did??? Hmmmm???


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Warn others about what? That you'll huff and puff and not do anything? LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Warn others about what? That you'll huff and puff and not do anything? LOL


About getting hit in the head too often, 2dumb.  Now go finish your resume.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

2dumb?  Your skull feels like this room, doesn't it?   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Gee.  This thread has had over 10,000 views.  2dumb and I were wonderin' why it ain't a "Sticky" by now...........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Gee.  This thread has had over 10,000 views.  2dumb and I were wonderin' why it ain't a "Sticky" by now...........


 Now how would I be wondering that, if my skull is like that picture??? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Now how would I be wondering that, if my skull is like that picture???


If'n you look reeeeeeeeeeeeal close, you'll see a speck of dust in the far right corner.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> If'n you look reeeeeeeeeeeeal close, you'll see a speck of dust in the far right corner.


Oh............I thought that was on my monitor. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Oh............I thought that was on my monitor.


No.  That would be coffee.   :Innocent:

----------


## Boker

> No.  That would be coffee.




 Mr Ken,

  I have yet lowered myself to the standard of posting in the middle of you twos heated exchange, with the hope that I can borrow some of your attention away for a bit.

 So, when you get a chance, please check your PMs.


 Thanks,


 Boker aka Bob.




 This ends the emergency interruption of the Kvs2D thread.


 Carry on.

----------


## Rick

This was a test. This was only a test. If this had been an actual emergency you would have been instructed to post in another thread. We now return you to their silly mayhem.

----------


## Ken

> Western Illinois is looking at 1/2 an inch.


So is 2dumb.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I kill things.


You ever do any work in Northeast North Carolina?   :Innocent:

----------


## Stargazer

> So is 2dumb.


hahahah,hehehehehehe.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.wallawallahiney.com/abouthiney.htm


 Didn't mean to mess with you there, Sweet Pea......I thought it was obvious, that that was a gag...bit....joke.....humorus un-true story. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

*Deep Thoughts*

When I first saw this thread I *KNEW* it wasn't about 2dumb.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> *Deep Thoughts*
> 
> When I first saw this thread I *KNEW* it wasn't about 2dumb.


I didn't post this here.  It was in that other thread, the one that wasn't about 2dumb.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> If vegetarians eat only vegetables....what do humanitarians eat?


Vegetarians?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Originally Posted by *2dumb2kwit* Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
> _If vegetarians eat only vegetables....what do humanitarians eat?_







> Vegetarians?


Why was THAT moved????   :Confused1:

----------


## crashdive123

Moving posts from you two has become almost like having turrets - it sometimes happens and I have no control over it.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> [/I] 
> Why was THAT moved????



 Maybe it was your tone.




Aaaaaahahahahaha! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

*semi-private message*   :Innocent: 


2dumb?  That blonde?  She'll always remember you at cocktail parties!  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *semi-private message*  
> 
> 
> 2dumb?  That blonde?  She'll always remember you at cocktail parties!



 And when she goes to Washington, D.C.  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> And when she goes to Washington, D.C.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

She thinks of me!   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> She thinks of me!






> Noun 1. delusions of grandeur - a delusion (common in paranoia) that you are much greater and more powerful and influential than you really are
> delusion, psychotic belief - (psychology) an erroneous belief that is held in the face of evidence to the contrary
> megalomania - a psychological state characterized by delusions of grandeur 
> 
> Based on WordNet 3.0, Farlex clipart collection. © 2003-2008 Princeton University, Farlex Inc.


 :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

:Innocent:   I meant to say......... 

_She thinks of me!_ 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Too bad these are the only kind *you* ever get to see, huh, 2dumb?  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What's on your list?


 A new girlfriend, for Ken.
One that will spend more time with him, so he won't spend as much time on here. LOL  :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNqqs4h4M7c

----------


## Ken

> A new girlfriend, for Ken.
> One that will spend more time with him, so he won't spend as much time on here. LOL 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNqqs4h4M7c


2dumb, my Sweetie is here right now.  I just showed her what you wrote.  Do you pray often?  No?  You better start real fast.    :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> almost like having turrets


 Ken seems to have that affect, on most people. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Bad decisions make good stories, sometimes


And ONLY sometimes.  2dumb's parents made a decision once.  And that turned out to be a pretty bad story.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Ken seems to have that affect, on most people.


So what?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, my Sweetie is here right now.  I just showed her what you wrote.  Do you pray often?  No?  You better start real fast.


 I'm sure she's a wonderful person. I'm not saying anything bad about her, at all. I completely understand her only being able to spend a limited amount of time with you. I can only stand you, in small doses, myself. LOL  :Online2long:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

BTW......Ms. Sweetie.....you're not really cross-eyed and bow-legged, like Ken says, are you? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I'm sure she's a wonderful person. I'm not saying anything bad about her, at all. I completely understand her only being able to spend a limited amount of time with you. I can only stand you, in small doses, myself. LOL


Maybe.  But that "new girlfriend" part?  That's gonna get you hurt real bad.  Now she's worried that she could meet someone like you  :Wacko:  if I got a new girlfriend.  That's gotta' be ANY woman's worst nightmate.    :EEK!: 

Besides.  She loves me, 2dumb!   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> BTW......Ms. Sweetie.....you're not really cross-eyed and bow-legged, like Ken says, are you?


She'll answer you when she gets back from the kitchen. She's getting something ready to give to you.........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> She loves me,..................... *2dumb*!


 She must be. But if I were you, I don't think I would say that! LOL :Hang:

----------


## Ken

Joke of the Day:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

'nuff said.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Did you know, that it is impossible to lick your own elbow?


*LIAR!* 
*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And the Worlds number #1 Licker........  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

guys...... 2 dumb was smart enough to to goad every body into a 60+ page thread.......
  try that with a pocket knife pic!!!!!! he he he!! gomer brains, yea, (or is that Forest Gump?)

----------


## crashdive123

Ahem - Re-check post #1.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 14. Bathroom DVD/VCR





> Man, somebody's sure living right.


 It's attached to the camera, that he uses to see his "dickiedo". :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

> *LIAR!* 
> *Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.*
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> And the Worlds number #1 Licker........ 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Wenis lickers..... :Sneaky2:

----------


## RangerXanatos

> Wenis lickers.....


Atleast they weren't masticating it.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ahem - Re-check post #1.


 Thomas Edison

 Henry Ford

 2dumb2kwit

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Thomas Edison
> 
>  Henry Ford
> 
>  2dumb2kwit


 Not buying it, huh? :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Haven't you ever heard the expression, "he'd lose his head, if it wasn't attached"? There you go. It goes to you neck, and holds your head on! (It happens, when you swallow the cake.)


2dumb, did you see the name of this thread?  It's named *"Deep Thoughts." * You don't belong posting here!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

The 2dumb smiley!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'm afraid to ask, what he's up to. :Sneaky2: 





> 05:27 PM Ken+  Viewing Thread 
> 2dumb Is Missing!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The 2dumb smiley!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 HaHaHa......I kinda like it! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I don't know if I'd be tellin' everybody that.  LOL


Only a *PIG* like you would interpret it that way, 2dumb!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Cat got your mouse? :Innocent: 





> 05:41 PM Ken+  Viewing Thread 
> The Official 2D2K VS Ken Thread

----------


## Ken

Dear Santa,

I've written you for three years now asking for a fire truck. Please, I really really want a fire truck this year!
 
Love,
2dumb

=========================

Dear 2dumb,

Let me make it up to you. While you sleep, I'm gonna torch your house. You'll have more fire trucks than you'll know what to do with.
 
Santa

----------


## Ken

Dear Santa,

I left milk and cookies for you under the tree, and I left carrots for your reindeer outside the backdoor.
 
Love,
2dumb 

========================================

Dear 2dumb,

Milk gives me the sh!ts and carrots make the deer fart in my face. You want to be a kiss-@ss? Leave me a glass of Chivas Regal and some Toblerone.
 
Santa

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Only a *PIG* like you would interpret it that way, 2dumb!


 What way, is that?........Porky. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

2dumb?  Did you notice?  Somebody's moving entire threads over here now.  I wonder who would do that..........   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ha i knew when i saw the title that 2dumb just had to post


Some folks just can't control themselves.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Some folks just can't control themselves.


 And this post, by Ken, is an excellent example of that.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> I get paid to move dirt from over here, to over there. Sometimes, I get paid to move it back.


Kinda' like when Crash moves your posts, huh?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Kinda' like when Crash moves your posts, huh?


 Don't be silly! When has he *ever* put one back? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Don't be silly! When has he *ever* put one back?


*That was a brilliant observation!* 

So let me ask................  who is posting under 2dumb's screen name and what have you done with 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

My posts are getting moved even BEFORE I hit the submit key.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

HaHaHa.....he was on this one, like a chicken on a june-bug! :Smash:  




> 07:04 PM crashdive123+  Moderating   
> 
> 07:04 PM Ken+  Replying to Thread 
> What do you do to pay the bills?

----------


## nell67

> My posts are getting moved even BEFORE I hit the submit key.


Crash has ESPN!

----------


## Ken

> No, I said you should TRY playing easy to forget.
> Who wants to remember a poke in the eye with a sharp stick?


BENESSE, no woman has EVER forgotten 2dumb.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> BENESSE, no woman has EVER forgotten 2dumb.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Time to get some new material, sweet pea.......that one is gettin' old. :Innocent: 

(Or are you getting old, and can't remember what you've posted?)LOL :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Crash has ESPN!


*Hey, Nell!!!* :Wavey:

----------


## Ken

BENESSE, no woman has EVER forgotten 2dumb. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

2dumb always carries one of these in his wallet.  Just not for this purpose.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

> BENESSE, no woman has EVER forgotten 2dumb. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Ouch, babe!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> This will get you into the spirit!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHII6MCqkcY


 He's hilarious!!!
He also does a bit about Ken!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JvExMnxB4w

----------


## Ken

> He's hilarious!!!
> He also does a bit about Ken!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JvExMnxB4w


 
*2dumb?Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> BENESSE, no woman has EVER forgotten 2dumb.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.





> BENESSE, no woman has EVER forgotten 2dumb. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.





> 2dumb always carries one of these in his wallet.  Just not for this purpose.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Ken, you are wrong about this, but even if you weren't......it'd be better to have one, than to be one. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

C'mon, 2dumb.  You have it covered on both ends.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

He who smealt it, dealt it.

(just couldn't resist)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Pssst! BENESSE..... :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGVnH39UzI8

----------


## BENESSE

> Pssst! BENESSE.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGVnH39UzI8


Good one 2D!!!
You know your music.

----------


## Ken

Anyone hear from 2dumb today?  No?  GOOD!   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Telephone Rings.....
> 
> "Hello. Ken, Ken, Ken and Ken, Attorneys at Law."
> "Yes. I'd like to speak with Ken, please."
> "I'm sorry, he's in court today."
> "Well, could I speak with Ken then?"
> "He's with a client at the moment."
> "Okay. How about Ken?"
> "He's out of the office the rest of the day."
> ...


 Don't fall for it, Rick. Those voices, in his head, don't count. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Anyone hear from 2dumb today?  No?  GOOD!


I'm baaaaaack. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> I'm baaaaaa.


 
 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


'Zackly! It means *NO*, Ken! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Finally!  I've actually been able to teach you something!   :Sneaky2: 

You use to think it meant, "Boys, any and all are accepted anytime!"  You Pervert!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 That picture was sent to you, by your last "pursuit"...wasn't it??? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> That picture was sent to you, by your last "pursuit"...wasn't it???


Wrong, 2dumb.  You're confusing Tiger for me.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Well, it WAS a resturant, & it WAS Polish Sausage...so to speak...!


You're gonna' make 2dumb hungry.  You know that, don't you?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Have fun...and don't forget about QC.(European division(Branch office in NC.))


*interloper* [ˈɪntəˌləʊpə] 
_n_ *1.* an intruder
*2.* a person who introduces himself into professional or social circles where he does not belong
*3.* a person who interferes in matters that are not his concern
*4.* (Law) a person who trades unlawfully

----------


## Ken

> troublemaker [ˈtrʌbəlˌmeɪkə]_n_ a person who makes trouble, esp between people *troublemaking* _adj_ & _n_


That he is, Rick.  That he is.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *interloper* [ˈɪntəˌləʊpə] 
> _n_ *1.* an intruder
> *2.* a person who introduces himself into professional or social circles where he does not belong
> *3.* a person who interferes in matters that are not his concern
> *4.* (Law) a person who trades unlawfully



 :Tt2: ...and if you need that defined, just watch this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPFLFoARbD4

----------


## Ken

> *interloper* [ˈɪntəˌləʊpə] 
> _n_ *1.* an intruder
> *2.* a person who introduces himself into professional or social circles where he does not belong
> *3.* a person who interferes in matters that are not his concern
> *4.* (Law) a person who trades unlawfully


Nice, Crash.   :Sneaky2:   I was only trying to protect OUR turf.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Nice, Crash.    I was only trying to protect OUR turf.


You're just mad, because once again, I thought faster than you did. LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> ...and if you need that defined, just watch this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPFLFoARbD4


No wonder your mind is mush.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> You're just mad, because once again, I thought faster than you did. LOL


2dumb, it's expected that all members will comply with our Quality Control Regulations.  And YOU are messing with that process.  

Therefore, you should be *BANNED!*  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, it's expected that all members will comply with our Quality Control Regulations.  And YOU are messing with that process.  
> 
> Therefore, you should be *BANNED!*


 Yeah, well....you're a nerve wracking yankee lawyer.

Therefore, you should kiss my ***! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Yeah, well....you're a nerve wracking yankee lawyer.
> 
> Therefore, you should kiss my ***! LOL


Mark the spot.  You're all ***.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Now......hoooooold on there Rick. If I win, I may be persuaded to trade that fine knife, to a mod/admin, in exchange for banning Ken.


Obviously, you have no sense of the fact that such a knife is priceless, not only for its superlative craftsmanship, but because of the strong bonds of friendship it symbolizes.  :Sneaky2: 

As much as I want you *BANNED!!!!*, 2dumb, I would *NEVER* trade that knife just to have you banned. My left tes***** maybe, but *NOT* that knife.  :Innocent: 

Seeing that you only want the finest knife that's ever been made for barter, I think you should remove your name from the list. Of Forums members, that is...........  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I think you should remove your name from the list.


 You posted that, like you believe that someone here cares what you think! Aaaaaahahahahah! :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> You posted that, like you believe that someone here cares what you think! Aaaaaahahahahah!


You should be more concerned about the fact that nobody here believes that you can think at all.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Jam!? Aaaaargh!


 Yeah....don't you remember? Stargazer is the one that made that dingleberry jam, that Ken and crash liked so much. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Yeah....don't you remember? Stargazer is the one that made that dingleberry jam, that Ken and crash liked so much.


In one short post you've managed to insult 4 members, including an Administrator and a Super Moderator.   :Sneaky2: 

You insulted what's left of Rick's memory.

You insulted Stargazer's *DEW*berry jam.

And you insulted Crash and me after we wrote those comprehensive Q.C. reports.  

And every insult is a cause for BANNING...........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

For a minute there, I thought I heard something. Must have just been the wind. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> For a minute there, I thought I heard something. Must have just been the wind.


Blowin' in one ear and out the other..........   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Brain fart????


Nothin' in between them ears to stop the breeze.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I try to avoid ladders....at all cost!
> 
> Yep....big tuff guy........scared to death of heights.


2dumb, I've never been skydiving.  Always wanted to try it out.  If I go next summer, wanna' join me?  But no sabotaging chutes, okay?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, I've never been skydiving.  Always wanted to try it out.  If I go next summer, wanna' join me?  But no sabotaging chutes, okay?


 Nope! I'm just fine, with keeping my happy arse on the ground. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 06:50 PM Ken+  Viewing Thread 
> Frustrating Redundancy


 'Nuff said. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> 'Nuff said.


2dumb, I mentioned you to a couple of my friends.  They bought me an early Christmas present because they said I shouldn't wait any longer to read it.   :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, I mentioned you to a couple of my friends.  They bought me an early Christmas present because they said I shouldn't wait any longer to read it.


 Ken, if our play fights, on this forum, cause issues in your real life........you need far more help than reading a book, is going to provide. Please seek professional help.  :Cool2:

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 It is truly stunning, the way your mind works. :Innocent: 
(and you actually passed the bar???)

----------


## Rick

Are you kidding? He can't pass a bar or a pub. He generally winds up getting thrown out of both.

----------


## Ken

> (and you actually passed the bar???)


Yep.  Probably around the same time you got slammed in the back of the head with one.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yep.  Probably around the same time you got slammed in the back of the head with one.


 No, you're confused...again. You mean, the first time I *RAISED* it. :Innocent:

----------


## oly

Now you two need a little christmas cheer.

----------


## Ken

> Now you two need a little christmas cheer.


Now that's a lot funnier than anything 2dumb's ever posted.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

2dumb only barks and yaps.  He ain't got no bite in him.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...hlight=elegant





> Oh yeah.  Sooner or later, you're gonna' pay for that.


 Crash, I think Pict called it, on Ken. LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Here you go, Ken. If you really want to read a book....
..It's more your speed! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Here you go, Ken. If you really want to read a book....
> ..It's more your speed!


You like having things put up there, don't ya', 2dumb?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That's a good thing to remember if you meet a guy who's, say, 5'7½" tall.


 Ken....the little yappin' dog.

 Ken.....the ankle biter.

 Kenhuahua.

----------


## Ken

> 2dumb only barks and yaps. He ain't got no bite in him.


Nice, Crash.  I think that you're trying to make Rick look bad.  (Not that he needs any help in that department.)  Now that you've moved my post, the post that Rick wrote right after mine won't make any sense at all.

Not that it would be any different than all of his OTHER posts - just sayin'.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You like having things put up there, don't ya', 2dumb?


 Up your ***??? Not especially, but it's better than being up mine. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Up your ***??? Not especially, but it's better than being up mine.


10 minutes, 2dumb.  Your response time is getting quite slow.  All your friends (both of them) too busy to answer your calls for help tonight?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 10 minutes, 2dumb.  Your response time is getting quite slow.  All your friends (both of them) too busy to answer your calls for help tonight?


 I was reading and posting in other threads. Back up a few post, and you can see them here, now. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hahaha.....Kenhuahua! I crack myself up! :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Dan Haggerty's gay!  As far as I know the Grizzly was too.


 Ken loves Dan Haggerty! :Innocent: 


 Ken secretly wants to be...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JvExMnxB4w

----------


## oly

I'm not the kind to keep things stirred up :Innocent:  So how about a christmas card for you two

----------


## Ken

> Ken loves Dan Haggerty!
> 
> 
> Ken secretly wants to be...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JvExMnxB4w


Ya' know, 2dumb, between you and Sarge, I can't figure out which one writes more posts with references to gay men.  And we all know what that means.   :Innocent:

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Ya' know, 2dumb, between you and Sarge, I can't figure out which one writes more posts with references to gay men.  And we all know what that means.


That they are trying to get you to "Come Out"? Hey maybe Dan Haggerty  would throw you a party!

----------


## Ken

2dumb2kwit
Last Activity: Today 10:25 AM 
Current Activity: Viewing Thread Question For Sarky 

Here we go...........   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> That they are trying to get you to "Come Out"? Hey maybe Dan Haggerty would throw you a party!


I ain't coming out if they're around.  Nope.  They've been dying to tie me up and have their way with me - in a really really sick fashion.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Sarge47

> Ya' know, 2dumb, between you and Sarge, I can't figure out which one writes more posts with references to gay men.  And we all know what that means.


I have this strange attractation to lawyers!   :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I have this strange attractation to lawyers!


I believe I know why.   :Sneaky2:   Don't be fooled by my seemingly vulnerable appearance.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I believe I know why.    Don't be fooled by my seemingly vulnerable appearance.


 Yep.....a dog, in sheeps clothing.

A Kenhuahua, to be exact! (Snicker, Snicker)  :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> Yep.....a dog, in sheeps clothing.
> 
> A Kenhuahua, to be exact! (Snicker, Snicker)


Good one!   :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Yep.....a dog, in sheeps clothing.
> 
> A Kenhuahua, to be exact! (Snicker, Snicker)





> Good one!


Go ahead!  Pet the doggie!  He doesn't bite.  Honest!   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Neat!  A wine cellar!


 With enough room for your favorite wine holder!

----------


## Ken

> I love those things! I use them to mark tires, for my racecar.





> Originally Posted by 2dumb2kwit
> 
> 
> I love those things! I use them to mark trees, for my racecar.
> 
> 
> Seriously? Really?





> Heck yeah. Everybody use to use tire crayons, but then came treating tires, with different chemicals, and that often makes it hard to mark them with crayon. The silver metallic sharpies work great.
> 
> (I guess that you know that we use slightly different sizes at each corner, as well as different air pressures, and sometimes different rubber compounds.)


Nincompoop.  :Sneaky2:  

You didn't read Rick's reply CAREFULLY, did you? I've already told ya', 2dumb, READ THE POST CAREFULLY BEFORE YOU REPLY.

You really are a humiliation to the Forums, 2dumb.  :Sneaky2:  

You only have 2 barely functioning brain cells, 2dumb! And that places you at a terrible disadvantage here, unless, of course, you're competing against Stony.  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I don't quite get it.
> It's either ganging up on poor Ken or showing him love by bashing him--you know kind of like in elementary school where a boy would kick a girl or pull her hair when he had a crush on her.
> Anybody have a crush on Ken?


It's a good thing that they don't use inkwells any more, BENESSE.   :Innocent: 

Ya' know, Sarge is (in real life - honest) a practicing magician.  Maybe he can make some brain cells appear for 2dumb before he makes himself disappear.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> The ones I do see, thank god *they're slow and stupid*, I usually just hand kill them.


We have one or two of them around here.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Thanks for the advice on how to get rid of them!   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Where did he say he went to school?


 U. of M. (At Broke Back Mountain) :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> U. of M. (At Broke Back Mountain)


_"Psychological projection or projection bias (including Freudian Projection) is the unconscious act of denial of a person's own attributes, thoughts, and emotions, which are then ascribed to the outside world, such as to the weather, the government, a tool, or to other people. Thus, it involves imagining or projecting that others have the same feelings or motives, rather than what they really think."_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychological_projection

----------


## Ken

> Ahhhh - the third hide wasn't a failure --- just a lesson on another way not to do it that's all.
> 
> and you do realize how strange this might sound to somebody that is not a member of the forum don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				so I made a batch of brains the other day


Especially if they know about 2dumb being a member here.  Nope, it wouldn't make any sense at all.......    :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Be afraid. Be very afraid. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 *Holy crap! Rick found a picture of* *Kenhuahua!!!*

----------


## Ken

> i like to hunt around in the shale beds around here and find stuff like this:


Wow!  A fossilized 2dumb footprint!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Great debator.  Nice guy, too.  Was my rep until the last redistricting. I still run into him at some civic or political event every couple of years.  He still remembers my name from when I was in office 15 years ago.  Good politician.  Just totally confused and a terrible Congressman.  That's all.


 Didn't y'all have a little tiff, over one stealing the others boyfriend, or something like that? :Blushing:

----------


## canid

you two sure do keep 'em below the belt.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> you two sure do keep 'em below the belt.


 It's probably the only action that Kenhuahua is getting, below the belt! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

The response I wanna' post would get *me* banned.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The response I wanna' post would get *me* banned.


 Who are you scared of....sissy??? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Who are you scared of....sissy???


Go eat your barbeque, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Amazing what difference one little letter makes isn't it?


Only 2dumbdatwit would make a change like that.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

*what does your B.O.B. weigh?*

Oh, a couple of pounds less that my W.I.L.L.I.E.   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

You have a Jeep?

----------


## Ken

> You have a Jeep?


The other W.I.L.L.I.E.  :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Uhhh, no. My OTHER W.I.L.L.I.E.   :Innocent:   Want me to post a pic?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I should have guessed.

----------


## Ken

Not that W.I.L.L.I.E!   :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Huh....look at that. It appears that oriental Willies are smaller than American Willies.  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Huh....look at that. It appears that oriental Willies are smaller than American Willies.


_Last edited by crashdive123__; Today at 02:09 PM.  _

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> _Last edited by crashdive123__; Today at 02:09 PM.  _


 And your point is???

----------


## Ken

> And your point is???


Way over your head, 2dumbdatwit.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> _Last edited by crashdive123__; Today at 02:09 PM.  _



 Oooooooohh....I get it!
You're mad, that crash pointed out that your Willie is smaller than others. :Sailor:

----------


## Ken

> Oooooooohh....I get it!
> You're mad, that crash pointed out that your Willie is smaller than others.


Be quiet, 2dumb.  After all, you don't have anything to compare it to.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Dag-nab-it.  Had to move myself.

----------


## Ken

Just don't ban yourself.  At least until after you've banned 2dumb.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken....did you tell crash, that he can play in our thread?

----------


## Ken

> Hey Ken....did you tell crash, that he can play in our thread?


No.  Did you?

----------


## crashdive123

Your thread?

Might I call your attention to post #1?

----------


## Ken

Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 1,333

User Name/Posts 

Ken  / 596

2dumb2kwit  / 524

crashdive123 / 60

It's OURS.  We stole it fair and square!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Good point.  Reminds me of the story about wrestling in the mud with a pig.  Nobody really wins.........and the pig likes it.

I bow to yours and 2D2K's ownership of this thread.

----------


## Ken

> Good point. Reminds me of the story about wrestling in the mud with a pig. Nobody really wins.........and the pig likes it.
> 
> I bow to yours and 2D2K's ownership of this thread.


Thank you, Crash!   :Smile: 

Here, 2dumbdatwit asked me to give these to you!   :Flowers:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Your thread?
> 
> Might I call your attention to post #1?



....and how many threads have Ken and I been kicked out of, *THAT WE STARTED????* :Alien:

----------


## Ken

> WELL SAID! No wonder you have two of those little green squares.


2dumb, I'll never understand why YOU don't have two red ones.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, I'll never understand why YOU don't have two red ones.


 "cuz they're brass! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> "cuz they're brass!


I'm talking about the two little squares - not your two brain cells.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm just not the girl I used to be.



 Neither is Ken. (Snicker,Snicker)

----------


## Ken

> Neither is Ken. (Snicker,Snicker)


*Hope this one don't get edited..........*

But my feet are still the same, 2dumb.  :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

2dumb, the name of this thread had the word "thought" in it.  You don't belong posting here.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, the name of this thread had the word "thought" in it.  You don't belong posting here.




 :Tt2:  :Tt2:  :Tt2:  :Tt2:  :Lol:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Holy crap, Ken. That's a real eye-opener!
I'm sure that there are many others, here, that are as shocked as I am.
It would have never occurred, to me, that you have 10 friends. :Innocent:

----------


## trax

egads! is that some kind of disgusting offer 2dumb?

----------


## Rick

He mispelled it again, 2Dumb. Tin friends. (toys)

----------


## Ken

> He mispelled it again, 2Dumb. Tin friends. (toys)


 :Sneaky2:   "4 of my 10 closest friends....." Didn't spell the numbers - they were numerals.  So nah nah boo boo to you.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Holy crap! I guess all the years of not winning anything, have finally paid off! LOL
> 
> Thanks a ton, crash...and all you folks that have sent congrats.
> 
> I promise to only use it for good, and to take good care of it.


C'mon, 2dumb.  Everyone here knew you were a "winner" right after your first post.   :Sneaky2: 

*Definition of winner*

*winner*

loser. sarcastic. What a winner!by V., Canada, Aug 13 1998.To be a person who did something stupid. Her weave doesn't even match her hair color. WINNER!by Marietta E., Memphis, TN, USA, Oct 25 2001. 

*Discover slang words with the same meaning:*

unintelligent, idiothttp://onlineslangdictionary.com/definition+of/winner

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> C'mon, 2dumb.  Everyone here knew you were a "winner" right after your first post.  
> 
> *Definition of winner*
> 
> *winner*
> 
> loser. sarcastic. What a winner!by V., Canada, Aug 13 1998.To be a person who did something stupid. Her weave doesn't even match her hair color. WINNER!by Marietta E., Memphis, TN, USA, Oct 25 2001. 
> 
> *Discover slang words with the same meaning:*
> ...



What???   Can't hear you.

'Cuz I'm jumpin' up and down, yellin *"I WON THE KNIIII-IIIIIIFE, I WON THE KNIIII-IIIIIIFE!!!!!!"* 

 :Tt2:

----------


## Ken

> Just blame it on 2dumb (the brain dead).


Good idea.   :Innocent:

----------


## oly

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ib-Qiyklq-Q  :Innocent:

----------


## oly

Sorry 2D I'm running for senator up north from you.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> We did get a bunch of snow.20 inches not including the drifts.


 That's a big deal! That's chest deep, to Ken! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

That didn't take long. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

> That's a big deal! That's chest deep, to Ken! LOL


 And BAM,just like that,2D has been moved to the Ken vs 2D thread,and Ken hasn't even been back 2 minutes...... wtg 2D

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And BAM,just like that,2D has been moved to the Ken vs 2D thread,and Ken hasn't even been back 2 minutes...... wtg 2D



 :Blushing:  :Blushing:  :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

You know....If we could just trick Ken into getting in this thing.... :Innocent: 

(Warning; This is kinda harsh!)
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b6d_1258598506

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Man, I really don't like telling my lightning story. The few times I have, I always felt that folks were looking at me oddly, you know - like the "are you full of it or what" glance.


 Actually...it explains alot! :Lol: 

(By any chance, was Ken up there with you?) LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Can I borrow that for my mother-in-law?  I will return it after deer season.  Matter of fact, I will give you a nice deposit in good faith that it will return to you undamaged.


 LOL, I was thinking along the same lines, but I was thinking about a Northern Barrister friend of mine. :Innocent: 
(If I say "yankee lawyer", Crash moves my post.) :Blushing: 

 Nice work, ND!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Well, Ken.....I'm glad you're feeling better, and you have things under control.


 Now, back to the abuse! LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIqxnYZZNB8

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Isn't it great, how everyone helps in their own way, around here? 

I was thinking, that with all the _struggling hobbyist in training_ that come to this forum for help, that we need someone in charge of getting them aimed in the right direction. We have a lot of people that help, but we need a department head, if you will.

 With his gift of words, and his ability to guide people in the right direction, I'd like to nominate Ken, for this position.

 I also think that this added responsibility, will earn him the right to be called by his title.

 All those in favor, of Ken being the official wilderness survival forums S.H.I.T. Head....say aye! :Innocent: 

(Rick, it's pronounced "I".)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Rick, I'd be honored to run the department of Standardization and Testing.
> 
> 2D2K, you are a thoughtful guy to go and nominate Ken for such a promotion.  Maybe this could be his departments new emblem?


 I like it! :Smash: 
(But, I get the feeling, that you're going to go to the 2D2K vs Ken thread, with me. LOL)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken sent me an email, saying that he has started dating a Dallas Cowboys Cheerleader. He attached a picture.

----------


## nell67

You're despicable 2D!

----------


## Boker

atleast this one isn't as hairy as the last one..........

----------


## trax

that was just too persuasive, well done 2d. I vote "aye" for making Ken the forum S.H.I.T. Head.

----------


## Stargazer

:no way:  :FRlol:  :Lol:  :FRlol:  :Lol:

----------


## Old GI

Hey 2D:  Did my ex give you permission to use her images?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

LOL....this has to be some kind of record! I got a whole thread booted! Woo Hoo! :Smash:

----------


## crashdive123

I could always restrict your access so that this is the only thread you can post in. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I could always restrict your access so that this is the only thread you can post in.


 Yeah, but then you'd miss out on stuff, like the "young Rick" thread, and the "Ninja Glock" thread. LOL :Innocent: 


....but, ya know...it would be funny as heck, if when Ken gets back, he could only post, in this thread. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I vote for the restriction....but that's just me.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I vote for the restriction....but that's just me.


Uh hummmmm. You know that this was not in the 2D2K vs. Ken thread.....right?




> Rick 
> Administrator
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 2D 
> I have to agree 100%, with Rick. 
> 
> I had to capture that before he changed it. You all read it right here. I'm sure I'll be referring to this...often.
> __________________


 Oh, wait.........did you mean, restrict Ken? :Innocent:

----------


## smittysurvival

You know how he always goes off topic and hijacks a thread as soon as he logs-in, and immediately begins posting dumb things about me in every thread, right?




i know this is getting off topic :Innocent:  but who does that remind you off. a younger more ignorant kid who like getting in fights with a certain moderator

----------


## smittysurvival

so if i have sarge, 2d messes with ken, who has crash and rick?

----------


## Sarge47

> so if i have sarge, 2d messes with ken, who has crash and rick?


Why do you think you only have me, hmmm?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## smittysurvival

its all in good fun sarge. and i dont think anyone else really argues like you and me

----------


## smittysurvival

i dont think any one CAN argue like us

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken be nimble,
Ken be quick,
Ken's in the hospital,
'cuz he burned his.....


..OK, I don't know why Ken is in the hospital. :Innocent: 
(But I hope he feels better, soon.)

----------


## Sarge47

> Walking in the forest and watching a small animal labor about,


Yeah but that IS what 2D reminds me of!  (Standing in for Ken here.)  :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Well then, just to make you feel more like Ken...... :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## trax

> so if i have sarge, 2d messes with ken, who has crash and rick?


Crash and Rick have always had each other....oh that might not sound right....oh well.

----------


## Rick

You are a sick, sick, puppy.

----------


## trax

What? What? I meant like...buddies...like got each other's backs out there protecting the rest of us from chinee spambots, like brothers in arms, well ok maybe not _in arms_. Nuthin brokeback about you guys, nooooo, I wasn't suggesting that  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Just wait until Ken gets back, and finds out that crash has been un-faithful. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

*Ken.....*




*Keeeen....*


(Sigh) :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

We're worried about Ken, too. We've assembled one of the best F.A.R.T. teams we have. 

We're using our best search dog.... 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Our best rescuer...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And, or course, our best communications guy. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

If our F.A.R.T. team can't find him no one can!

----------


## Winnie

****NEWS FLASH****

A Massachussetts Hospital today has reported an infestation bacon sandwiches and Twinkies of such proportions that the clear-up could take some time. The infestation is reported to have started in a private room occupied by a lawyer from the DA. The lawyer was also heard to sceam "OVER HERE F.A.R.Ts! THEY'VE FOUND PLACES TO PUT TUBES I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW I HAD!!!!!!!"

----------


## nell67

Now THAT was funny,given the situation that Ken is MIA,made me feel bad laughing at it......

----------


## Stargazer

> What? What? I meant like...buddies...like got each other's backs out there protecting the rest of us from chinee spambots, like brothers in arms, well ok maybe not _in arms_. Nuthin brokeback about you guys, nooooo, I wasn't suggesting that


I bet while you were typing this you were whistleing a certain banjo tune too. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> ****NEWS FLASH****
> 
> A Massachussetts Hospital today has reported an infestation bacon sandwiches and Twinkies of such proportions that the clear-up could take some time. The infestation is reported to have started in a private room occupied by a lawyer from the DA. The lawyer was also heard to sceam "OVER HERE F.A.R.Ts! THEY'VE FOUND PLACES TO PUT TUBES I DIDN'T EVEN KNOW I HAD!!!!!!!"


LOL....If Ken doesn't send up a smoke signal, or something, soon, letting us know that he's OK, Boston is gonna be over-run with a F.A.R.T so big, that they are gonna start thinking of that tea party thingy as the good ol' days! :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken....


*Keeen......*





....I'm guessing, the drugs still have him knocked out.
(Pronounced k-nocked)  :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> ....I'm guessing, the drugs still have him knocked out.
> (Pronounced k-nocked)



You're just jealous.
(And probably bored to death.)

----------


## smittysurvival

wwooohhoooo. go F.A.R.T.S

----------


## Rick

Smitty, IF we could go then we'd be called W.A.R.T. (Wickedly Agile Response Team). As it is, we're just Fairly Agile.

----------


## crashdive123

Keep in mind that we should not be confused with the National Occupational Therapy Semi Mobile Agile Response Team.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Keep in mind that we should not be confused with the National Occupational Therapy Semi Mobile Agile Response Team.



Ummm.....I'm a member of that team, as well. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

The good news, for Ken, is that they didn't have to remove any of his colon.

I was all ready to start calling him ;Ken. :Whistling: 
( Semicolon Ken......I crack myself up! LOL)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The good news, for Ken, is that they didn't have to remove any of his colon.
> 
> I was all ready to start calling him ;Ken.
> ( Semicolon Ken......I crack myself up! LOL)



 Now would you look at that!

Everything is just great, then Ken gets back long enough to make two friggin' post, and I'm already gettin' kicked out of threads! Sheeez! :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Just tring to make it seem like old times.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Just tring to make it seem like old times.


 Shhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
I'm trying to make it sound like it's all Kens fault. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Shhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
> I'm trying to make it sound like it's all Kens fault.


It is. 
He just didn't know that if he had stayed away from nuts (of the 2D variety) he wouldn't have come down with diverticulitis.

----------


## Ken

> Oh yeah.....I meant to ask......how the heck do you play a Champagne flute???


You don't PLAY a champagne flute, 2dumb, you DRINK from one.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

However, 2dumb, 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 

 :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Found a new avatar for you, 2dumb..........  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Nice, Crash.  You won't even cut a sick guy some slack, huh?   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Welcome home.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

(snicker, snicker) Welcome home, Danny........I mean, Ken. :Innocent: (snicker,snicker)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Nice, Crash.  You won't even cut a sick guy some slack, huh?


 Maybe if you were ;Ken. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

With all the x-rays and scan's, Kens doctors have found that Kens "inner child" is a spoiled little girl.  :phone:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oh, come on guys......if people in Mass. had their heads up their butts, they'd end up with diverticu..........heeey......wait a minute.....

----------


## Rick

I had to make some phone calls and promise the moon to some folks (like I'm every going to deliver! HA!) but I managed to get one of his xrays. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## trax

I dunno, figure you come awful close to delivering a moon every time you post one of those godawful thong pics.

----------


## oly

Welcome back Ken, 2D has been so dramatic without you.

----------


## Ken

No problem, OG.

Just wait 'till 2dsBF logs in.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Yeah, Ken told me the reason that he hasn't been on here, much, is that he can't sit at the computer. Something about the fear of the void from finally getting his head out of his arse, acting like a big suction cup, and permanently sticking him to the chair. :Innocent: 
(Kinda like a Ken bobble-head. LOL)


 OK, crash. Go ahead.....I'm ready. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I don't like it.
> Looks like one more attempt, to remove people from responsibility.


Right you are, 2dumb!  :clap: 

I figure you're just about responsible enough to use this, but DON'T HURT YOURSELF, okay?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



(HEY CRASH!!!! Before you even think about moving this post, please consider:

1. I told 2dumb that he was right, and didn't even call him a moron or anything like that; and

2. I expressed sincere and heartfelt concern for his personal safety.

So, since I only tried to protect him and didn't bash him in any way, you really shouldn't move this post, should you?  :Innocent: )

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken,* Byte Me*...........


..is a fairly new member, of the forum, but I think he has about the same firearm responsibility thoughts, as we do. (Judging from a few of his post, that I've read.)

 See crash...no need to move my post, either. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

2dumb, thank you for sharing your thoughts on this subject!  :Smile: 

May I suggest that you review the following homonyms:


*bight*: middle of a rope

*bite*: a mouthful; a chomp

*byte*: eight bits


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Did you REALLY mean to type "byte," 2dumb?  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

How kind of you, 2dumb!  You called me "sir!"   :Smile: 

"Sir" must have been a very difficult word for you to spell.  I'm proud of you, 2dumb!  You spelled the word correctly on your first try!   :clap: 

(Crash, I think that 2dumb deserves a lot of credit for his efforts.  Do you agree?  :Innocent: )

----------


## Ken

> Even you are not 2Dumb to leave a loaded weapon around where there are kids....are you?


Rick, as is the case with temperature, dumbness is measured in degrees. The term "2dumb" suggests the equivalent of approximately 1/10th. of a degree above absolute zero.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken...you've been on for a while, today. Did you finally figure out that if you drill a hole in the bottom of a chair, that your suction cup won't hold you there???? :clap: 

...or did you not figure that out, and you're just stuck. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

2dumb:

1.  Find some traffic.

2.   Go play in it.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb:
> 
> 1.  Find some traffic.
> 
> 2.   Go play in it.


 If I wanted to, I could.....'cuz, you see, my butt isn't suction cupped to a chair!!!!!! LOL :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oh, Oh, Oh....you could get a list of Kens list's , and read them at bedtime. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Part 1: I would like to speak on behalf of the tuna of the world and say emphatically yes (they, {the tuna,} would like to recommend you try dolphin once in awhile...just their suggestion)
> 
> Part 2: Planetary alignment questions (issues with Mercury) should be addressed to the 2012 thread.
> 
> I have to add that I'm just a wee bit disappointed in my Minister of Science for not catching that one. I guess he was busy with those nasty toxic dumper types.


 All this talk about Mercury.....Ken, we haven't forgotten that you are having trouble with Uranus, we're just starting a little closer to home. :Innocent: 

(That, and we really don't want to think about Uranus.)

----------


## Ken

> All this talk about Mercury.....Ken, we haven't forgotten that you are having trouble with Uranus, we're just starting a little closer to home.
> 
> (That, and we really don't want to think about Uranus.)


2dumb, *you idiot*,  :Sneaky2:   the only problem I have with "Myanus" is caused by you being a pain in the @ss.  Other than for you, the problem I suffer from is a lot further up than that.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, *you idiot*,   the only problem I have with "Myanus" is caused by you being a pain in the @ss.  Other than for you, the problem I suffer from is a lot further up than that.


 What about that suction cup they made, when they took your head out of your arse??? :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> What about that suction cup they made, when they took your head out of your arse???


2dumb, that was YOUR HEAD that they removed.  Now that you're gone, how come you're STILL a pain in the @ss?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

You think barbecue is a verb meaning "to cook outside."

*It's a noun, 2dumb, not a verb.* 

You think Heinz Ketchup is SPICY.

*It is. Once you add some horseradish, black pepper, diced habanero, and lemon juice. That's when we call it "cocktail sauce."*

You have no problem pronouncing "Worcestershire sauce" correctly.

*I don't, but that's 'cause there's a city about an hour away named "Worcester."* *Can you pronounce the word "sauce" correctly, 2dumb?* 

For breakfast, you would prefer potatoes au gratin to grits.

*I hate potatoes au gratin. I had grits for breakfast - minus the usual cheese - with my eggs this morning. So there.* 

You don't even know what a Moon Pie is.

*I love the dang things with a tall glass of ice cold milk. It's just that you can't often find 'em up this way.* 

You've never had grain alcohol.

*Yes, I have. The best stuff (other than some of our local variety) came from West Virginia and Kentucky. Betcha' you've never had Portuguese grain alcohol. I only have about two gallons (various types) left in stock.*

You eat fried chicken with a knife and fork.

*I eat fried chicken with a roll of paper towels sitting nearby. Napkins just don't survive the mess they make when you eat 'em with your hands - like God wants us to do.* 

You've never seen a live chicken, and the only cows you've seen are on road trips.

*2dumb, I live in a rural area with more chickens and cows than you've ever seen. The "Rhode Island Red" was first bred about a mile from my livingroom.* 

You have no idea what a polecat is.

*It's the one on the right.* Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Whenever someone tells an off-color joke about farm animals, it goes over your head.

*Whenever someone tells an off color joke about farm animals, I know they're talking about you.* 

You see nothing wrong with putting a sweater on a poodle.

*Actually, you have that mixed up. I see nothing wrong with putting a poodle on a sweater.*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Soooooo....you're a yankee, but you're not very good, at it. LOL :Blushing: 

BTW, that was a copy and paste...I didn't write it.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What about that suction cup they made, when they took your head out of your arse???


 Speaking of which....now that you have that void, when you go outside in the wind, does your butt whistle? :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Now that right there is funny. Cruel, but funny.

----------


## Ken

> Speaking of which....now that you have that void, when you go outside in the wind, does your butt whistle?


Sorry, buddy, you're still off on the anatomics involved.  :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Sorry, buddy, you're still off on the analtomics involved.


 Nope...what I'm talking about, has nothing to do with your illness.
That is the part that you're not getting. :Innocent:  LOL

 Actually....Scott Brown getting elected makes me think that a lot of people up your way, have gotten their heads out of their arses! LOL :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

BTW......did you actually write "analtomics"??? HaHaHa!!! :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Nope...what I'm talking about, has nothing to do with your illness.
> That is the part that you're not getting. LOL
> 
> Actually....Scott Brown getting elected makes me think that a lot of people up your way, have gotten their heads out of their arses! LOL


You are preachin' to the choir, 2dumb.   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Awww, I was just picking on a friend. (I just couldn't resist!)


Fantasy time again, 2dumb?  "A friend?"  Must be an imaginary one.   :Sneaky2: 

(I just couldn't resist!)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Fantasy time again, 2dumb?  "A friend?"  Must be an imaginary one.  
> 
> (I just couldn't resist!)


 Mind ur own bidness, Ken....If I was talking about you, I'da said I was just pickin' on a @%^#$&! :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> What happened to 2D2K's post? Did he delete it because he thought Ken might read it and that idea scared him? inquiring minds what to know!


Probably, Klkak. We all know that deep down inside that 2dumb is nuthin' but a WIMP!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## klkak

I just read this entire thread.  It was like talking to my mother when she's off her meds and on whiskey.

----------


## Ken

> I just read this entire thread. It was like talking to my mother when she's off her meds and on whiskey.


Unfortunately, you're entirely correct, klkak.  That's EXACTLY what 2dumb is like.  That's why Crash set up this little thread, so 2dumb would be confined to an "isolation ward" where I can keep him under control to the greatest degree possible.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I just read this entire thread.  It was like talking to my mother when she's off her meds and on whiskey.





> Unfortunately, you're entirely correct, klkak.  That's EXACTLY what 2dumb is like.  That's why Crash set up this little thread, so 2dumb would be confined to an "isolation ward" where I can keep him under control to the greatest degree possible.


 It would make my head hurt, to read this thread. 

It gets all jumbled up and confusing. Ya see, when crash moves our post here, they line up by time. If Ken and I are throwing jabs, at each other in several threads, they end up here all out of order. You get one post from thread "B", then one from thread"F", then one from thread "A", then 2 more from thread "F"...etc, etc. Not to mention that most aren't nearly as funny, when they are read out of context. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I just read this entire thread.  It was like talking to my mother when she's off her meds and on whiskey.



 Wait....BENESSE isn't your mom...is she??? :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guys, I understand.  Yes I do.    I had the same thing happen to me as Rick did, except in my case it was a bull and not a doe.  *There's a lot of bull around here.....*....


...and a lot of it seems to be coming from Mass. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Wait....BENESSE isn't your mom...is she??? LOL


You back on crack?

----------


## trax

BENESSE.....that little  poster was cruel and uncalled for, we both know 2d thinks before he says something stupid, then he goes ahead and says it anyway!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ken

Trax?  There's gotta' be some thought process involved even when a worm comes out of his hole.  Just sayin'.   :Innocent:

----------


## klkak

> klkak - Did you read the thread "Praise report for the Mora 2000" in the knife section? If not you should. 2d2k volunteered you for a promotion.
> 
> Ken - I'll check it out now. Musta' been posted when I was down for the count.  
> 
> klkak - I just went to the thread and I'll be damned if 2d2k didn't delete his post. That big chicken.
> 
> Ken - Kev, I found it. Crash moved it to the 2d v. Ken thread. I missed the whole thing. Thanks!
> 
> klkak - No problem, It's just wrong to kick a guy when he's in a hospital bed.
> ...


Hey Ken can I share this conversation we had with 2D2K?

----------


## Ken

Ya' kinda' let the cat outta' the bag, Kevin.   :Innocent:   Something about that name - Kevin - my youngest brother's name is Kevin, and he's a piece of work, too.   :Sneaky2: 

Well, Kev, you can share it with 2dumb, as long as he doesn't get the impression that I like him - or anything of the kind - anymore than I like a CAN OF SOUP!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Just think how good they'd taste after a steady diet of Mixed Nuts packed in Sea Salt!  You wouldn't even have to salt the little buggers!  & everyone knows how much healthier Sea Salt is for you...just sayin'


 That's what I was thinking, Sarge!

Ken has corn fed beef, beat all to heck! LOL

Hey Ken....can you give them just a little garlic, and get them to roll around in a little puddle of E.V. olive oil??? :Innocent:  :Drool:

----------


## BENESSE

> BENESSE.....that little  poster was cruel and uncalled for,* we both know 2d thinks before he says something stupi*d, then he goes ahead and says it anyway!!


Well tough toenails, mate.
Maybe 2D needs some meds or at least a 2X4 upside the head.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Mmmmmm....soup!!! :Drool:

----------


## BENESSE

Somebody's drinking heavily on this thread and it ain't me.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well tough toenails, mate.
> Maybe 2D needs some meds or at least a 2X4 upside the head.





> Somebody's drinking heavily on this thread and it ain't me.


 Ohhhhhh, you're just upset, that we pointed out that you are as far out there, as Ken and I. LOL :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## BENESSE

> Ohhhhhh, you're just upset, that we pointed out that you are as far out there, as Ken and I. LOL


And how far might that be suga?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And how far might that be suga?


 Excellent question.
I wish I had an answer. :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## BENESSE

> Excellent question.
> *I wish I had an answer*. LOL


Well then, don't start something you can't finish.

----------


## Ken

> Mmmmmm....soup!!!


 
 :Innocent: 

Want 

some 

pea 

soup, 

2dumb? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

I think I saw 2dumb walking in front of me the other day.  I snapped this pic with my cell phone!   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Another one of my favorites, is Tony Chachere's Jambalya mix. Just add water and a half a pound of smoked sausage, and it's some kind of good. It wouldn't be as good without the sausage, but it would be better than plain rice....by a long shot!
> 
> This is my favorite sausage for this recipe!
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Now there's a surprise, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well lets see.....I bought 6 packages of infant diapers, an odor eater diaper pail, a glider rocker, a few more bottles and some baby clothes.  Also packed two overnight bags and put them in the Jeep.  Can anyone guess what I'm preparing for?


 Ken's coming to visit? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken.....I figured I'd put this here, so crash won't have to move it. LOL




> I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member. 
> Groucho Marx

----------


## Ken

> Will you be visiting 2D2K........as long as your in the area.....??????


Hell, yeah!  I've gotta' practice using my snow shovel, and I'd hate to see 2dumb shovelling all by himself.........

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *It took me over 50 years, but I just figured it out!* 
> 
> It's not the snow that I hate, it's the cold!  
> 
> If the temperatures were in the 90's, I wouldn't mind a couple of feet of snow.  Maybe I should call Al Gore.........


 Well....I never accused you of being terribly bright. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Well....I never accused you of being terribly bright.


Well, then.  Shovel your own driveway, ALONE, 2dumb!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well, then.  Shovel your own driveway, ALONE, 2dumb!


 Read the Weather thread, moron. I don't have any snow in my driveway! :Tongue Smilie: 

.. but if you're on your way...how about swing by 7-11, and pick me up a cup of coffee. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Well, there's the key! Now that they have un-plugged you, you are carrying a lighter load of......well, you know. LOL
> 
> OK, OK,....good for you. I'm glad to hear that you're doing well.
> 
> Now, back to the abuse!


Ya' still don't get it, do ya'?  The problem was a bit higher up than that.  

And from what you tell me, you've probably found every pound that I've lost, you fat %astard!

Now - what kinda' abuse would you like?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ya' still don't get it, do ya'?  The problem was a bit higher up than that.


 That's my point! You must have been backed *waaaaaay* up! :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Read the Weather thread, moron. I don't have any snow in my driveway!
> 
> .. but if you're on your way...how about swing by 7-11, and pick me up a cup of coffee.


 
I see.  So, in other words, and in your case......... _"Snow" is to "Driveway" as "Brains" is to "Skull." _ 

I'll stop by the 7-11 down the street from me.  You may have to nuke the coffee by the time it arrives!   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And from what you tell me, you've probably found every pound that I've lost, you fat %astard!


 Yeah, Yeah. :Blushing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6xx-...eature=related

----------


## Ken

Right, 2dumb?  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Right, 2dumb?  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Right, 2dumb?





> Right, 2dumb?





> No.  2dumb needed to use the bathroom.


 Yeah, dang it....right! 
(Sheez...don't even give a guy time to wipe.) :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I just snow machined over to feed and water the geese. When I got the corral gate open, I nearly wet myself watching 17 twenty pound geese with 5" legs plow through 12" of heavy wet fresh snow, just these heads sticking up. They had fun, and I got a giggle.





> Sourdough, sometime around the 5th. of last month, we got about 2 feet of snow here.  Among other critters, we have 2 Beagles and a Bassett Hound.  I understand.


 That's why Ken doesn't live in Alaska. A 4.5 foot snowfall, and Ken would have to use a periscope to get around. :Innocent:  (snicker, snicker)

----------


## Ken

> That's why Ken doesn't live in Alaska. A 4.5 foot snowfall, and Ken would have to use a periscope to get around. (snicker, snicker)


2dumb, MY periscope is long enough to get the job done.   :Sneaky2: 

Betcha' YOURS ain't.

----------


## Ken

> A couple of times a season. You know how it is. Most snows are 1-3 inches but we do have our moments.


 
Kinda' like 2dumb, huh?  Twice a year and 1-3 inches..........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken.........I'm gettin' kinda hungry. Do you think it's too late to make one of these, for supper??? :Drool: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1IiUAtoNBk

----------


## Ken

> Hey Ken.........I'm gettin' kinda hungry. Do you think it's too late to make one of these, for supper???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1IiUAtoNBk


 
Hell no! Make one, 2dumb! Bring some over for me, too!

Just a few thoughts.................

1. You tryin' to make me jealous, 2dumb? That's on my diet, and since my metabolism is probably much faster than yours is now, it won't affect me nearly as much as it will you, you fat tub of $hit! Just a small piece for me, though. Say, 1" thick.

2. Use THICK SLAB bacon, not that paper thin "thick-cut" that Charlie Daniels was using. And hold the cheese.

3. Did you notice that Charlie went and stuck that thermometer in the pork and then back in the sheath WITHOUT WASHING IT? How's he gonna' clean it NOW??? Relative of yours, 2dumb?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 06:05 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 
> 05:56 PM Ken+  Replying to Thread 
> The Official 2D2K VS Ken Thread


 The drool on his keyboard must be slowing him down. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> The drool on his keyboard must be slowing him down.


Naaa.  Had to let the dogs out and back in.  It's cold out there.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 1. You tryin' to make me jealous, 2dumb?


 Nah...I just wanted someone to be drooling, besides me! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Naaa.  Had to let the dogs out and back in.  It's cold out there.


 I just did the same thing.
The temp. is dropping pretty good, here. All that rain we got will be a frozen mess, by morning.

----------


## Ken

> Nah...I just wanted someone to be drooling, besides me! LOL


Hey 2dumb, were you here the last time that recipe was posted?  

I'm not sure who posted that one, but check out some of the recipes here:  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=2992

Tahyo was a great guy.  I really miss his posts.   :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> The drool on his keyboard must be slowing him down.


2dumb2kwit
Last Activity: Today 06:23 PM 
Current Activity: Viewing Thread The Weekly BBQ Thread

8 minutes and counting.............

NOW who's drooling, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> All those little bags do is make it easier to know when you get to 1000 calories.


Not if you're 2dumb to count to 10.  Just sayin.'   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Not if you're 2dumb to count to 10. Just sayin.'


Wow, Crash is slowing down!  It took him 5 minutes to move THAT post.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> 2dumb2kwit
> Last Activity: Today 06:23 PM 
> Current Activity: Viewing Thread The Weekly BBQ Thread
> 
> 8 minutes and counting.............
> 
> NOW who's drooling, 2dumb?


2dumb2kwit
Last Activity: Today 06:44 PM 
Current Activity: Viewing Thread The Weekly BBQ Thread

Will somebody please check 2dumb's pulse?

----------


## Ken

27 minutes.  Good thread, huh, 2dumb?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey 2dumb, were you here the last time that recipe was posted?  
> 
> I'm not sure who posted that one, but check out some of the recipes here:  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=2992
> 
> Tahyo was a great guy.  I really miss his posts.


 The one that I posted, I found one day when I was looking for a good rub recipe. I think I've posted it before, but I'm not sure.

 I'm gonna have to go back and read the whole weekly BBQ thread! LOL :Drool:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 27 minutes.  Good thread, huh, 2dumb?


 I only got to read part of it. My other half was leaving so I had to do the, kiss her bye, and promise that I was going to be there later, etc.
(They're having a dance tonight, to raise money for Relay for Life.) :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Whoooopie! They've built me a BBQ pit!


Too bad that 2dumb will never get up here to try it. 2dumb likes BBQ.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I only got to read part of it. My other half was leaving so I had to do the, kiss her bye, and promise that I was going to be there later, etc.
> (They're having a dance tonight, to raise money for Relay for Life.)


Well hurry along now.  We all know how much you like to dance.   :Taz:  :Tt2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well hurry along now.  We all know how much you like to dance.


 We all know that I can't dance, but the sad part, is that with her and I driving seperately, I won't even be able to drink. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> We all know that I can't dance, but the sad part, is that with her and I driving seperately, I won't even be able to drink.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

So, it wasn't dingleberryitus, huh? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> So, it wasn't dingleberryitus, huh?


 :Sneaky2:   Hey 2dumb?  Guess who had chicken with REAL dumplings tonight?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey 2dumb?  Guess who had chicken with REAL dumplings tonight?



EEEewwwww....you had dingleberry dumplin's? *Yuck!*  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Damn trunk was way too short.


 That's what she said, huh?
(snicker, snicker)

----------


## Ken

> I feel a seense of relief. So I know how you feel Ken.


I musta' missed something.  When did 2dumb get banned?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Hungry? Here ya' go, 2dumb.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hungry? Here ya' go, 2dumb.


 You idiot....I'm not maroon, I'm a white boy. :Innocent: 


BTW, this is the micky d's sign that I saw.

----------


## Ken

> Yeah....and you can even cook scrambled eggs, in it!  LOL





> Don't you get tired shaking the microwave?


2dumb doesn't shake the microwave when he makes his BBQ in it.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

*2dumb2kwit Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.* 

*Senior Member*

Send Message Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.User Lists Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.Last Activity: Today 04:01 PM 
Current Activity: Viewing Thread Pounding Meat 
==================================================  ===

Look who's reading a thread called "Pounding Meat."  This may get interesting.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *2dumb2kwit Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.* 
> 
> *Senior Member*
> 
> Send Message Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.User Lists Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.Last Activity: Today 04:01 PM 
> Current Activity: Viewing Thread Pounding Meat 
> ==================================================  ===
> 
> Look who's reading a thread called "Pounding Meat."  This may get interesting.


 A thread started byyyyyy.......

----------


## Ken

> A thread started byyyyyy.......


YOUR IDOL???   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ted, 
> 
> you may not believe this, but just yesterday I was thinking about asking if anyone here saved jars and bottles like I do.  Glass mayo jars, glass soda and wine bottles, glass jelly jars, metal coffee cans, and those neat plastic tubes that Snausages Snawsomes (the dogs love 'em, but only get one every couple of weeks - like any other junk food) come in.  I've saved tons of them.  
> 
> My beer can collection doesn't count, 'cause I'll never use them.  
> 
> I mostly use the coffee cans and the Snawsomes tubes, but I'm certain that I'll have a use for the rest of 'em someday.  
> 
> Another thing I save is small boxes and large (1/6th. or 1/8th size) paper bags.  I've stopped saving the plastic ones 'cause I have thousands of 'em.  I just recycle them now.


 Why do I think this has something to do with Kens hero, and role model??? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Man, look how fat that thing is!!! When we fry that sucker, we'll be able to make a ton of gravy!!!
> 
> We're gonna need a second batch of bisquits!


I'll make the gravy for ya', 2dumb.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Don't worry, your secret is safe with me!


 *Snicker, Snicker* Ken quickie! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Crash, don't bother moving this post*é*.  Just DELETE it, okay?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> My review of Matches


 1. Me and Superman. (Before he died.)

 2. Kens face and the south end of a north bound bulldog.

 3. Kens breath and a buffalo fart.

 4. Kens head and a Tea-pitcher in he!!.

 :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> 1. Me and Superman. (Before he died.)
> 
> 2. Kens face and the south end of a north bound bulldog.
> 
> 3. Kens breath and a buffalo fart.
> 
> 4. Kens head and a Tea-pitcher in he!!.


_1. Me and Superman. (Before he died.)_

Now that Superman's dead, it's 2dumb and Pee-wee Herman.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

_2. Kens face and the south end of a north bound bulldog._

So that's why you're always trying to sniff around me, huh?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


_3. Kens breath and a buffalo fart._

Here's 2dumb enjoying his favorite drink. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

_4. Kens head and a Tea-pitcher in he!!._

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Amazing, ain't it?

2dumb's avatar is a guy named "Ken!"   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I just read a blog that said adding an oxygen absorber to white sugar will make it hard. 
> 
> http://safelygatheredin.blogspot.com...n-10-cans.html


Betcha' that 2dumb runs out and buys up all the oxygen absorbers he can find once he reads Rick's post.  Just sayin'.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> 2D????


Okay, make it *2 BANNINGS! *

----------


## oly

> betcha' That 2dumb Runs Out And Buys Up All The Oxygen Absorbers He Can Find Once He Reads Rick's Post.  Just Sayin'.


Omg Lol...

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Originally Posted by Rick  
> I just read a blog that said adding an oxygen absorber to white sugar will make it hard.


http://safelygatheredin.blogspot.com...n-10-cans.html




> Betcha' that 2dumb runs out and buys up all the oxygen absorbers he can find once he reads Rick's post.  Just sayin'.


 It makes me very nervous, when men refer to my private parts as "White Sugar". :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> http://safelygatheredin.blogspot.com...n-10-cans.html
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me very nervous, when men refer to my private parts as "White Sugar".


Touché! That was a GREAT comeback, 2dumb!  :clap:  Confused, but still great.  :Sneaky2: 

At least you acknowledge what it is you're trying to get ...........  you know.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken....Rick said that I can use this on you, anytime it's needed. :Innocent: 

(Fancy pants, yuppie, yankee, *$%#@^....) :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Nice find, Crash! There's a lot of potential hiding in that driftwood. 




> Ill turn this into a walking stick. From this side *it kind of reminds me of a horses head.*
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> .... turn it over and it reminds me of a bird. Maybe an Egret or Pelican.


Turn it lengthwise 180" and it should remind you of 2dumb.  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Thornby's wood stabilizer is the bomb! It'll make them hard as a rock!


2dumb uses the stuff instead of Rogaine.  Just sayin'.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Gee, Crash, SLOW DOWN A BIT, will ya'?   :Innocent: 

You're moving my posts before I can even go back and read 'em.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Crash, get on the ball, will ya'? There's posts here that need movin'.  :Innocent: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...postcount=1016

----------


## Ken

> "It's so easy a caveman can do it!"


Ah, yes, but the better question is, "Can 2dumb do it?"   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Crash, get on the ball, will ya'? There's posts here that need movin'. 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...postcount=1016


Crash, that's just plain cruel.   :Blink:

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> After yesterday, I thought it was going to be about knickers.





> You can have mine.


 Knickers??? Ewwwww! :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What I'm thinking of posting would get me banned.



*Post it, Post it!!!* :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> There are some folks you simply can't be nice to. When the world is wrong and you're right you need to slow down and take another look at the argument.


I'm gonna' forward that to 2dumb!   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm gonna' forward that to 2dumb!


 You'll have to "forward" it....'cuz I'm always ahead of you! :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Sarge, Could you define "Numpty" for this newby?


Pictures speak 1,000 words.  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




> It's a term our UK friend brought us. Stands for idiot.


See? Crash's post is what we call "confirmation."


*I had to post this before 2dumb got here. Preemptive strike..*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ever hear of the word "overdose?"


* DON'T DO IT!!!* I've heard that it can cause dingleberryitus! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Oh crap....it turns out I'm still a newby!


Look at it this way, 2dumb:  Every time you log on, you've only got 7 more days to go!   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

Wait a minute here, Crash!  :Sneaky2: 

That last post fit in quite well exactly where I posted it.  :Sneaky2: 

You can't be movin ALL OF THEM ya' know.  :Innocent:  Is there a "Complaint Box" somewhere around here? How about an Appeals Process?

----------


## crashdive123

> Wait a minute here, Crash! 
> 
> That last post fit in quite well exactly where I posted it. 
> 
> You can't be movin ALL OF THEM ya' know.  Is there a "Complaint Box" somewhere around here? How about an Appeals Process?


Yes there is a complaint box.  Let me find it.  Hmmmm - where is it?  Here?  There?   Oh! here it is!  I keep it right next to this.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Yes there is a complaint box. Let me find it. Hmmmm - where is it? Here? There? Oh! here it is! I keep it right next to this.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 
You have a PINK Ban Button?  *snicker*  Is there something we should know?

----------


## crashdive123

It was inspired by CS.

----------


## Ken

So what color is Rick's Ban Button?  Lavender?   :Lol: 

How about Sarge's?  Chartruse?    :Tt2:

----------


## crashdive123

> So what color is Rick's Ban Button?  Lavender?  
> 
> How about Sarge's?  Chartruse?


I'm not sure.  Maybe they could show you. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Hmmmm....skunk undies....


Probably the only thing you wear, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

You %^$&# yankee......where the heck have you been?

I've been solving riddles in one thread and defending the world from liberal global warming nuts in another, all by myself! :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 08:36 PM Ken+  Searching Forums


 What the heck are you "searching" for?
To hear you tell it, you know every friggin' thing, that there is to know. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

I see you, 2dumb.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> What the heck are you "searching" for?
> To hear you tell it, you know every friggin' thing, that there is to know.


One thing I DON'T know is why you haven't been BANNED yet.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I see you, 2dumb.  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Yeah... I'm the red guy standing in the middle of a bunch of white guys, and I have my hand up when all the other people have their hands down....I would hope to he!! you do see me, you friggin' moron! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Yeah... I'm the red guy standing in the middle of a bunch of white guys, and I have my hand up when all the other people have their hands down....I would hope to he!! you do see me, you friggin' moron!


Wrong, 2dumb.  See the guy standing one row in front and just to the left of the red guy?  Looks like he has a bit of turd stuck under his shoe.  

When I spotted the turd, I knew it was you.  The turd, not the guy, 2dumb.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Now, see....when we got to the part about a turd being stuck, I figured we were talking about you! LOL :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ut ohhhhhh....somebody's in trouble!!! LOL :Innocent: 




> 08:54 PM Rick  Admin Control Panel Login

----------


## Ken

> Ut ohhhhhh....somebody's in trouble!!! LOL


Rick musta' gotten my check.  I think he's banning you now, 2dumb.   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Rick musta' gotten my check.  I think he's banning you now, 2dumb.


 I'm not scared! 
We know that you've been out of work, and I'll bet Rick is smart enough to wait for the check to clear. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Maybe BENESSE will head down to N.C. and put you out of your misery.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Maybe BENESSE will head down to N.C. and put you out of your misery.


 Pffft! B loves me. We'd have a few drinks and laugh about you! :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

Maybe we can all play Russian roulette.
I feel lucky tonight.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Maybe we can all play Russian roulette.
> I feel lucky tonight.


 I saw in another thread, that Ken is feeling lucky.....I think I'll just let you two play. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> I saw in another thread, that Ken is feeling lucky.....I think I'll just let you two play.


Not so fast!
I need you for target practice.

----------


## Ken

> Not so fast!
> I need you for target practice.


*YES! *

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Not so fast!
> I need you for target practice.


 No, no, no......I'm a big guy. 
What you need for practice, is a small guy. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> No, no, no......I'm a big guy. 
> What you need for practice, is a small guy.


Don't worry about it.
I can make it interesting. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Don't worry about it.
> I can make it interesting.


 If you want to shoot at something small, on me, you'll have to shoot my ego. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## BENESSE

> If you want to shoot at something small, on me, you'll have to shoot my ego. LOL


I _think_ I'll aim just little more south. If you don't mind of course. :Winkiss:  
Wouldn't want to hurt your ego now, you might need it for later.

----------


## Ken

> I _think_ I'll aim just little more south.


That's confidence!  Aiming for something THAT small.   :Innocent: 

Take the shot, BENESSE!  I know you can do it!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I _think_ I'll aim just little more south. If you don't mind of course. 
> Wouldn't want to hurt your ego now, you might need it for later.


 B.....I gotta ask.....Wouldn't it be more satisfying for you, to shoot a lawyer? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> B.....I gotta ask.....Wouldn't it be more satisfying for you, to shoot a lawyer?


 Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That's confidence!  Aiming for something THAT small.  
> 
> Take the shot, BENESSE!  I know you can do it!


 She said that she wasn't going to shoot at my ego. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 You should pay closer attention.....you just might learn something. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> LOL......jokes on you. He's a mod. He *CAN* make you disappear!





> I was waitin' for somebody to mention that!





> I Know when to shut up LOL
> I remember that old saying about "sleeping dogs" LOL


I think that you oughta' give Justin a stronger warning, Sarge.  Something that will scare him a bit.   :Innocent: 

I know!  Make 2dumb disappear just to show Justin you can really do it!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken....did you see that video, of young Rick???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgKR-...88D58&index=63

----------


## BENESSE

Ah, the embarrassment of riches!!! Go for the cheap sob or the one with the fresh mouth? :Tongue Smilie: 
I'll just have to consult your girlfriends and see what they say.

----------


## Ken

> I was in Tandy Leather store today and an older gentleman was telling the clerk that he had a picture of a Eastern Diamondback Rattlesnake that was 15' long! 
> 
> Turns out it was 7' 3". Folks just don't like dealing with the truth.


Sorta' like 2dumb claiming he has 15 working brain cells.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> This is fair warning.
> 
> *If you start telling lies on here we will call you out and embarrass you!!!*


 You hear that, Ken???
Now you're gonna get it!!! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> This is fair warning.
> 
> *If you start telling lies on here we will call you out and embarrass you!!!*





> You hear that, Ken???
> Now you're gonna get it!!!


*2dumb is a genius!* 

Okay.....Humiliate me...........I just told a really big lie...............   :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *2dumb is a genius!* 
> 
> Okay.....Humiliate me...........I just told a really big lie...............


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8E_zMLCRNg

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang it, Ken!!! I thought you yankees finally got something right, but I should have known better.

 Your boy Scott Brown, snuggled right up to those liberal idiots!!! :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

> [B][SIZE=5][SIZE=4]
> Okay.....Humiliate me...........I just told a really big lie...............


klkak what are you gonna do about _this_?
Ken's beyond embarrassment, he wants to be humiliated.

----------


## Ken

> What falls but doesn't break, and what breaks but doesn't fall?





> Wind???





> Uh, Yea...no. Not wind.


 
Wind?  What a dumb answer.  C'mon, 2dumb, think.  The answer's clear as night and day.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 What does Ken have to do with this? :Innocent: 

(Oh, sorry......I meant Kenhuahua.)LOL

----------


## Ken

> Ya see....and at first, nobody would believe me.
> 
> Like my sig line says.....just because I talk slow, don't mean I'm stupid!


Don't you have a rock to crawl under?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Wanna' know what my ring tone is for my Sweetie?  I'll bet you do.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY84MRnxVzo

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Wanna' know what my ring tone is for my Sweetie?  I'll bet you do.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk

----------


## Ken

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY84MRnxVzo


She runs 7 miles a day.  Nice small round butt.  :Smile:   And she just told me to tell you that she's gonna' kick your big flabby butt all over North Carolina if she ever meets you in person.   :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Wanna' know what my ring tone is for my Sweetie?  I'll bet you do.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=387ZDGSKVSg

----------


## Ken

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRopmfinsWk


2dumb, you moron, Lola is our Bassett Hound's name.   :Sneaky2: 

And DON'T even think it, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> I don't know, are his shoulders strong enough to support that weight?


This is great!  Had I posted that, it would have been moved to another thread.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Good thing they made the decision they did, or 2dumb would have no purpose in life.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Happy Birthday Kens mom.
> 
>  @ Kens Mom. If Ken should reach for the bowl of peanuts give him a swift back hand.
> 
>       Thank you,
>         Joe


 Even if he doesn't reach for..... :Innocent: 

Just sayin'

----------


## Ken

> I'm not real smart, but I knew better than to ask for something different.


No need for any excess intelligence, right?   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Hmmm, difficult decision, Silicone or Kevlar?


I'll pass on both.   :Innocent: 




> Kevlar isn't near as much fun, to play with.


Try this instead!  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Oh.... I forgot to tell y'all!
> Yesterday, I made some of those brownies, with the bacon and cheesecake.
> Not as good a combo, as I had hoped for. I think I'd rather have regular brownies.


I swear, I thought you were gonna' say, "Yesterday, I made some of those brownies, with Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I swear, I thought you were gonna' say, "Yesterday, I made some of those brownies, with Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 My brain already works like it's stoned....you wouldn't want me to make it any worse, would you??? LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> When thinking long term, about a girl, always check out her mom....'cuz that's what you're gonna have, in about 20 years.


 
Oh my God, 2dumb!  That observation was..........

*BRILLIANT!* and so very true.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> No need, Ted.
> 
> I weighed as much as I do now at one time in the past, and I still have those clothes.  Bell bottom jeans, Nehru jackets, double knit leisure suits, ........


 See.....I told y'all!!!
Ken, in his skinny clothes.  :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQZrC3ljtuM

----------


## Ken

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQZrC3ljtuM


WARNING:  Goldfish were killed in the making of this video!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh my God, 2dumb!  That observation was..........
> 
> *BRILLIANT!* and so very true.


 Dang...look at that.
Somebody finally says that I did good, and it gets swept away, to another thread. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> She's gonna' hurt you for saying that.


 Moron, I was insulting you...not her. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *She runs 7 miles a day.*  Nice small round butt.


 Probably to get to a county, that you're not allowed in. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Moron, I was insulting you...not her.


Some things cut both ways.  Just sayin'.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

You did it AGAIN, 2dumb!   :Offtopic: Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Some things cut both ways.  Just sayin'.


 Small women are are sexy.  :clap: 

Small men are....well....small men. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You did it AGAIN, 2dumb!  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 To be honest, I figured crash would move this stuff, as fast as I could type it......but it appears he has logged off. LOL :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> Probably to get to a county, that you're not allowed in.


Why do they allow you access to a computer?  Doesn't that violate your terms of probation?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Small women are are sexy. 
> 
> Small men are....well....small men.


Unlike the things I've heard about you, 2dumb, I'm large in the areas that count, both above the shoulders and below the belt.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> No rush my friend. We'll just hound you to death if you don't.


We oughta' practice first.  I know!  Let's hound 2dumb to death!   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Unlike the things I've heard about you, 2dumb, I'm large in the areas that count, both above the shoulders and below the belt.


 Well....you must be talking about ears and kneecaps then. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Well....you must be talking about ears and kneecaps then.


GREAT COMEBACK, 2dumb!  :clap: 

Take a bow for the audience!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'm glad to see that Ken finally has a pair of green dingleberries. :Innocent: 
*Congrats Ken!!!*

----------


## Ken

- Virologist/Bacteriologist
*RangerXanatos? You work in a lab, don't ya'?* 

- Someone in the medical field
*AdventureDoc*

- Housewife
*Rick*

- Pairs (any two people in some way connected to each other)
*2dumb's lips and my butt count?*

- Electronics Engineer
*Chief Electronics Technician (Submarines) Retired?*

- Mechanical Engineer
*finallyme*

----------


## Ken

> Please include your name, contact #, *photo* and why you would be a great fit for The Colony!


Does that mean that 2dumb is disqualified simply because he's butt-ugly?  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Oh, oh, oh....how about Rick and crash, for the pair??? LOL
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Flaming TWO mods at once.  That should be enough to get you BANNED, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2: 

I hope, I hope, I hope!   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Is that your girlfriend and you?


Can't be.  She won't let him sleep in the house.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Now *I'm* Cornfused ?????????


 Just let us know what you're confused about.....Ken likes typing detailed explanations. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Now *I'm* Cornfused ?????????


Ask 2dumb to explain it.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Thinning the herd, one dumba$$ at the time.


2dumb!  Outta' the dugout, boy!  You're on deck!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb!  Outta' the dugout, boy!  You're on deck!


 Send me in coach, I'm ready........wait.....what? :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> You have to understand......they're yankees.


Okay, 2dumb.  Why don't you take a stroll through Dorchester.  Stop in any bar.  Call the patrons yankees.  Just dial 911 first.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Okay, 2dumb.  Why don't you take a stroll through Dorkchester.  Stop in any bar.  Call the patrons yankees.  Just dial 911 first.


 (Snicker, snicker) Who the heck named a town "dorkchester"? LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I am now to be know as Snooty ChickenSniffer the


No matter what he says, 2dumb will always be a Sleezy Potty-Sniffer as far as I'm concerned.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> You quote me then get a jab into 2d.Smooth


Camouflage.  Trying to hide some of this stuff from Crash.    :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> Camouflage.  Trying to hide some of this stuff from Crash.


How's that working out?

----------


## Ken

> How's that working out?


Delaying tactic?   :Innocent:

----------


## Stargazer

> Okay, 2dumb.  Why don't you take a stroll through Dorchester.  Stop in any bar.  Call the patrons yankees.  Just dial 911 first.


Don't do it 2d.I saw a man with a small hole between his eyes and a large one on the back of his skull there.And he was on the opposite side of the street from the police station.

----------


## Ken

*Hey Crashdive!* 
*Look at all the new threads!* 
*We're getting invaded by spammers!* 
*Please STOP THEM NOW!* 
*Now, to get back to business here.......*  :Innocent: 

As Director of Quality Control, I hereby assign the task of "testing" this switch to 2dumb. 

Since I believe in "blind tests," will someone please blindfold 2dumb? 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 




 :Innocent:   Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

:Sneaky2:   And the Forums burned while Nero fiddled.

----------


## Ken

That switch?

How do you think 2dumb goes from AC to DC?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Crashdive?  Ain't you due for a vacation somewhere with no computers?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Wow! Ken, you have a lot of post, in this thread today! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> +
> My honey and her daughter are watching some program called American Idol, I think, on TV
> Is it the tv or the voices?


 I wonder if all the voices in Kens head, have yankee accents. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Can't eat nuts, Reb. For the time being, anyway. 
> 
> Tonight is gonna' be Shrimp Scampi. A couple of pounds of those 31 - 40 size Shrimp. Butter, Garlic, EVO, Garlic, a Splash of White Wine, Garlic, some Chopped Onions, Garlic, some Spices (a little Basil, Parsley, and Oregano), Garlic, and the 2 pounds of them Shrimp tossed in for 2 or 3 minutes at most. 
> 
> Served over spaghetti length Zita cooked al dente with a splash of EVO (to prevent sticking) and some Garlic. 
> 
> I'm not sure what everyone else here will be eating tonight. 
> 
> I'm also not exactly sure which room I'll be sleeping in tonight, either.


 OK...help us poor dumb cooks. Who the heck is Al Dente, and what does he have to do with sketti? :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> OK...help us poor dumb cooks. Who the heck is Al Dente, and what does he have to do with sketti?


http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...26tbs%3Disch:1

It's in Italian, 2dumb.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It's in Italian, 2dumb.


 Yeah, so he's Italian.....you still didn't answer the questions. :Sneaky2:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Yeah, so he's Italian.....you still didn't answer the questions. LOL


 
So did you watch the video, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Then I got to thinking...(I know, I Know), what if I combine the two?
> Make the filling for the pot pie, but instead of putting it in a pie crust, just add dumplin's to it.
> 
> What do y'all think?


Very original, 2dumb!   :Innocent: 

http://southernfood.about.com/od/chi...r/bl50816c.htm

----------


## Ken

This post *é*shouldn't be moved. It should be DELETED!  :Sneaky2: 

And the guy who posted it should be BANNED!  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:  :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

Hmmmm.  Interesting thought Ken.  Are you sure?

----------


## Ken

> Hmmmm. Interesting thought Ken. Are you sure?


 :Sneaky2:  http://web.worldbank.org/WBSITE/EXTE...593304,00.html

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'll take information and good people wherever I find either! WSF is home for me. *The pink things are in your head Ken!* You really should get help for that!


 Actually....crash says that Ken keeps his pink things in his "delicates" drawer. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well yeah that was really neat but the best part was there were no lawyers that have fantasies about men in pink...


LOL....As you can see, when I say stuff like that, it gets moved. :Blushing:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

I did notice Roar-K is on and has completely avoided this thread....hmmm!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> LOL....As you can see, when I say stuff like that, it gets moved.


 Hey...over there, if someone needs insultin', and you insult 'em.....does that post get moved somewhere else? :Innocent:

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

How in the heck? Did I get over here! The mods ain't playin' fair!

----------


## Ken

> Hey...over there, if someone needs insultin', and you insult 'em.....does that post get moved somewhere else?


Why don't YOU hang around THERE and find out for yourself, 2dumb!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Well,,,,on the bright side, I guess gettin' sent to your room is better than not having a room. :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> How in the heck? Did I get over here! The mods ain't playin' fair!


You got sucked up in the vortex.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Why don't YOU hang around THERE and find out for yourself, 2dumb!


'Cuz their Ken isn't a yankee lawyer. :clap:

----------


## Ken

> 'Cuz their Ken isn't a yankee lawyer.


Aww, 2dumb, you make me feel like ................ like ................. like ..................like you're a piece of toilet paper stuck to the bottom of my shoe!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## oly

Did the song writer write this? :Sneaky2:  this just dont seem right to me.  :Smile: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-ZjOEk4-dI

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Aww, 2dumb, you make me feel like ................ like ................. like ..................like you're a piece of toilet paper stuck to the bottom of my shoe!


 It's OK, Ken....we know that you're special. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> It's OK, Ken....we know that you're special.


That's the "motivational poster" you have hanging on your bedroom wall, isn't it, 2dumb?   :Innocent:   Thanks for sharing!   :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Did the song writer write this? this just dont seem right to me. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-ZjOEk4-dI


 It's mind bending, but the dude does have talent! LOL :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That's the "motivational poster" you have hanging on your bedroom wall, isn't it, 2dumb?    Thanks for sharing!


 No, but at one time, I thought about hanging some mirrors in my race shop, so I would feel like I had a crew. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Did the song writer write this? this just dont seem right to me. 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-ZjOEk4-dI


The next "Boy George?"   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> No, but at one time, I thought about hanging some mirrors in my race shop, so I would feel like I had a crew. LOL


I'll bet you already have several in your bathroom, so you can feel like you have an audience.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'll bet you already have several in your bathroom, so you can feel like you have an audience.


 Nope...I took those down. Something was wrong with them. Every time I got out of the shower, those dang things showed a picture of some fat guy. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Nope...I took those dowm. Something was wrong with them. Every time I got out of the shower, those dang things showed a picture of some fat guy.


???? Rick, was in YOUR bathroom????   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

2dumb's posts put me to sleep, too.

----------


## Ken

> You mean like....large blue boobies? LOL


Or just "two boobs?"  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Honestly, are there some mornings when you wake up and the first thought that comes to your defective little mind is, "boy, this will be a great day to *try* to pizz Ken off?"


 Try?
Nope. That thought hasn't crossed my mind, at all.

----------


## Ken

> Try?
> Nope. That thought hasn't crossed my mind, at all.


Go back to bed, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Or just "two boobs?"  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 LOL...I gotta take a break from messing with you, to ask this question.

How many hits do you think this forum has had, from people looking for something to do with a "pink thong"?!?! LOL :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That's nuthin.    You shoulda' seen me fly off some icy steps about a year back.


 LOL...I'd have paid good money, to see that! :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The numbers just don't add up. In order for a viable breeding population to exist in the U.S. there would have to be a LOT of 'em. They would have been hit by cars or have been shot long before now. There's hardly any area that doesn't lay claim to some type of animal. The Jersey Devil, The Big Muddy Monster, et. al. 
> 
> It's my professional opinion that each of the entities exist in a separate physical plane and can only be seen when your mind is generously lubricated with grain alcohol. This special lubrication allows these "animals" to slip into the current plane just long enough for a confirmed "Holy sh*t!", a "No sh*t, I seen it." or a "What the sh*t is that?!". These utterances have led researchers to speculate that feces may be necessary to use along with grain alcohol but no definitive studies have been undertaken to confirm that hypothesis.


 So, for Ken to exist......does that mean that there is a breeding population of Kens, out there? :Alien:

----------


## Ken

> So, for Ken to exist......does that mean that there is a breeding population of Kens, out there?


Here's 2dumb, folks.  He's beggin' for ANOTHER intellectual whoopin' from Ken.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Here's 2dumb, folks.  He's beggin' for ANOTHER intellectual whoopin' from Ken.


 Another???
I don't remember getting a first one. Maybe you could point it out, for me. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> LOL...I'd have paid good money, to see that!


I would have paid BIGGER money if *I* could have landed on *your* head.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Another???
> I don't remember getting a first one. Maybe you could point it out, for me.


How could you remember, 2dumb?  You don't have the necessary "resources."  Memory and brain capacity tend to be related.     :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I would have paid BIGGER money if *I* could have landed on *your* head.


 Why? Isn't your own head up your arse, enough? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Why? Isn't your own head up your arse, enough?


I was thinking more in terms of the fact that yours is filled with air to better cushion a fall.   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I was thinking more in terms of the fact that yours is filled with air to better cushion a fall.


Ohhhhh....so it would be easier on your dingleberryitus. :Smash:

----------


## BENESSE

Thanks guys, for helping me relive third grade. :Smile: 
Now all we need is some fart noises to complete the experience.

----------


## crashdive123

> Thanks guys, for helping me relive third grade.
> Now all we need is some fart noises to complete the experience.


Here ya go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIZU_NZRfjA

----------


## Ken

> Thanks guys, for helping me relive third grade.


The best 4 years of your life, weren't they?   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> The best 4 years of your life, weren't they?


But for you it's Groundhog Day every day.

----------


## Ken

> http://reloadbench.com/pdf.html
> 
> 
> For those that are too cheap to buy preprinted. 
> 
> 
> Although, with the price of printer ink, might be better to print off at work....


Thanks!  Now I can cancel that order for 1,000 copies of 2dumb's avatar.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Oh crap, does this "legitimize" 2dumb's membership here?  :Innocent: 

*Grumble* I guess this is just something else I'll have to tolerate.........  :Sneaky2: 

Thanks for serving, 2dumb!

(Nell, 2dumb was a GREAT choice!  :Smile:  Just please don't tell that MORON I said so, okay?  :Innocent: )

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Thanks.....It's an honor, to be chosen. 
The first thing I though of, was that maybe we can all chip in, and send Ken a clue! :Tongue Smilie:  LOL

----------


## crashdive123

> Oh crap, does this "legitimize" 2dumb's membership here? 
> 
> *Grumble* I guess this is just something else I'll have to tolerate......... 
> 
> Thanks for serving, 2dumb!
> 
> (Nell, 2dumb was a GREAT choice!  Just please don't tell that MORON I said so, okay? )





> Thanks.....It's an honor, to be chosen. 
> The first thing I though of, was that maybe we can all chip in, and send Ken a clue! LOL


I figured it wouldn't take. :boxer:

----------


## Rick

It's like trying to stick to North poles of a magnet together. Can't be done.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 08:33 PM Ken+  Creating Thread 
> General Chat


 Well, it's about time you showed up!
The short bus running late, tonight? :Sneaky2:

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> Gee, Crash, I appreciate that. The only question I have is what to do when 2dumb starts up in yet ANOTHER thread. 
> 
> You know how he always goes off topic and hijacks a thread as soon as he logs-in, and immediately begins posting dumb things about me in every thread, right? He can be sooooo disruptive to the forum. 
> 
> As you know, I always try to ignore him and stay on-topic myself, but it's hard. Really hard. So, should I just ignore him when he goes off topic? Like his family and acquaintances do?
> 
> Maybe it would just be easier if you BANNED HIM.


that old pistola (with the barrel that points backward) didnt work , when 2d2k pulled the trigger , he missed.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm sure Ken will be more than happy to send you some after he has finished processing it.


  Ken....lets see if he moves his own post. :Sneaky2:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> I break out in a cold sweat, if I get more than about 5 feet off the ground. LOL


And you're over 6' tall, so your head is always at least 5 feet off the ground........  :Innocent: 

Well, THAT explains it.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And you're over 6' tall, so your head is always at least 5 feet off the ground........ 
> 
> Well, THAT explains it.


 Well, at least you'll never have that problem. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Well, at least you'll never have that problem. LOL


You're right.   :Sneaky2:    I don't get altitude sickness, even on top of a mountain.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You're right.     I don't get altitude sickness, even on top of a mountain.


 Yeah....'cuz your head is less than 5' from the ground. :Smash:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Yeah....'cuz your head is less than 5' from the ground. LOL


But only if I'm upside down.   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey, look! I found a video, of Ken trying to run someone off! LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qDPGmW5URU

----------


## Ken

Last Activity ...User Name.......Location 
09:55 AM .......2dumb2kwit+ ...Viewing Thread I'm quitting
For a second, just a split second, I thought that 2dumb had POSTED that thread, and I was SOOOOOOOOOO happy.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Last Activity ...User Name.......Location 
> 09:55 AM .......2dumb2kwit+ ...Viewing Thread I'm quitting
> For a second, just a split second, I thought that 2dumb had POSTED that thread, and I was SOOOOOOOOOO happy.


 I've heard that when people get to be your age, they get confused easily. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

This your biography, 2dumb?  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 11:47 AM Ken+  Searching For Love


 I knew it! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I knew it!


Bored today, aren't ya', 2dumb?   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Bored today, aren't ya', 2dumb?


 It was wet enough on the jobsite, that it was a toss up, as to whether or not I should try to work. With the weatherman calling for a 70% chanch of rain, I figured I should just leave it alone. No need to open up more ground, with rain on the way. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Bored today, aren't ya', 2dumb?


 Give me some info, on some of your cases, and I'll make up some good arguments for ya. LOL :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> Give me some info, on some of your cases, and I'll make up some good arguments for ya. LOL


_"My Cousin Vin____, I mean, 2dumb." _

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> _"My Cousin Vin____, I mean, 2dumb." _


 You do remember that he won...right? LOL

Besides.....you're gonna be handling the legal stuff, I'm just gonna give you the argument that will get a jury thinking the way that we want. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> You do remember that he won...right? LOL
> 
> Besides.....you're gonna be handling the legal stuff, I'm just gonna give you the argument that will get a jury thinking the way that we want.


At least you spelled "jury" correctly...........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> At least you spelled "jury" correctly...........


 I used spellcheck. Man, is that thing a life saver! Before I learned how to use it, I would try to make my point using only words that I know how to spell. Do you know how hard that was? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I used spellcheck. Man, is that thing a life saver! Before I learned how to use it, I would try to make my point using only words that I know how to spell. Do you know how hard that was?


I can't imagine.......... :Innocent:

----------


## trax

> I used spellcheck. Man, is that thing a life saver! Before I learned how to use it, I would try to make my point using only words that I know how to spell. Do you know how hard that was?


Were it farely limuting 2dumb?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Were it farely limuting 2dumb?


It wuz! :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 01:32 PM Ken+  Searching For Love


 Still??? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Still???


Still bored, aren't ya', 2dumb?  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> Whats the big ball thing?


It's there in case 2dumb gets constipated again.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj635...eature=related


Never liked country music much.  Only a few really good country songs.  All them singers who've never even sat on a horse wearing cowboy hats........ :Innocent: 

But you LOVE country music, 2dumb!  What's wrong with you?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Never liked country music much.  Only a few really good country songs.  All them singers who've never even sat on a horse wearing cowboy hats........
> 
> But you LOVE country music, 2dumb!  What's wrong with you?


 Dang....confused again, aren't you Ken??? :Sneaky2: 




> Drivin' 'N' Cryin' is an American Hard rock/Southern rock band from Atlanta, GA.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drivin_N_Cryin

----------


## Ken

> Dang....confused again, aren't you Ken???
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drivin_N_Cryin


Yeah, yeah, yeah.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Drivin' 'N' Cryin' is an American Hard rock/Southern rock band from Atlanta, GA.


Sounds like country, smells like country..........

Wanna' see my new puppy, 2dumb?  :Smile:  Here's a picture!

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I think Ken is more into stuff like this ,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXeIF6Qk7DM


 Can't you just see him, in his polyester leisure suit and platform shoes.....(disco) dancing to this one??? :Blushing:  LOL



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_o8F...eature=related

----------


## Ken

> Can't you just see him, in his polyester leisure suit and platform shoes.....(disco) dancing to this one??? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_o8F...eature=related


I tried to get targets made with his picture on them........   :Innocent: 

How about THIS!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMsIrKjSM6Y

Or THIS!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ugext9tXZI

Or THIS!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYWxE-ShdXc

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *AWARD GIVEN TO KEN* 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.





> I think he should put that award in his signature?  do I have a second ?


 I think it should be his avatar. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> I think it should be his avatar. LOL


THAT'S flaming!  I'm reporting you this very second.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

I guess at least one of the Mods got my report.........   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *still writing*  Any more?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWmPLIPz6kQ

----------


## Ken

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWmPLIPz6kQ


Did I ask *you*, DIMWIT?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Kinda' like 2 lonely brain cells meeting for the very first time.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Did I ask *you*, DIMWIT?


 Dang....I was just trying to help. :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> How did you guys get from a .25 % increase in the prime to Mayan calendars?


2dumblogic.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Did I ask *you*, DIMWIT?


 I'm not as dim as some people. LOL


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwyOy...eature=related

----------


## Ken

> I'm glad you asked!
> 
> If I didn't get my whole agenda done, by the November elections, I would need to stay in power, as the Pres. of the superpower. I would have to either spend tons of someone else's money, (tax money) to buy enough votes, or have my friends in some group (like, ACORN) rig the elections, or both.
> 
> This will most likely start an uprising that would make the civil war look...well...civil...but that's OK! After people figure out that they got screwed, it would be past mid December, and I could blame the uprising on the 2012 prophecies. 
> 
> (Actually, if the world was no longer as we knew it, then the prophecies would have become true......wouldn't they?)


You've been huffing whipped cream cans again, huh, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Last Activity User Name Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. Location 

03:51 PM .... 2dumb2kwit+ Private Messaging 


03:47 PM..... Justin Case+ Private Messaging

 :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You've been huffing whipped cream cans again, huh, 2dumb?


 So, you don't think I'm right?
I'll bet you a cup of coffee and a public apology, if I'm not pretty dang close. :Tongue Smilie: 

(And I honestly hope I lose this bet.)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Last Activity User Name Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. Location 
> 
> 03:51 PM .... 2dumb2kwit+ Private Messaging 
> 
> 
> 03:47 PM..... Justin Case+ Private Messaging


 Nervous???

----------


## Ken

> Nervous???


Situational Awareness.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> So, you don't think I'm right?


Maybe.  :Innocent: 





> I'll bet you a cup of coffee


I'll take a can of Folgers instead.  :Tongue Smilie: 





> and a public apology, if I'm not pretty dang close.


Lick my boots on Main Street at high noon?  :Smile: 





> (And I honestly hope I lose this bet.)


Me, too.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Lick my boots on Main Street at high noon?


 Over some theory, that a dumb*** like me came up with?
I don't think so! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> We do keep seeing things the same way, don't we, trax?


 Yep....you two make a great couple. :Sneaky2:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Yep....you two make a great couple. LOL


Poor 2dumb.  He just doesn't understand that you can have male friends without being intimate with them.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Poor 2dumb.  He just doesn't understand that you can have male friends without being intimate with them.


 Hey, I'm not the one who had something in his signature, about being "behind you in the dark"! :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Hey, I'm not the one who had something in his signature, about being "behind you in the dark"! LOL


Then who are you calling "Honey?"  :Sneaky2: 




> "Honey, just cuz I talk slow doesn't mean I'm stupid."

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh geez... This is like the lizard story again... Mammals, save for the monotremes, are born live. Reptiles, save for a few species of snakes, hatch out of eggs. If you find a legitimate chipmunk egg, I will give you 12 bucks.


 So, that means that Ken must be a ......oh, nevermind. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

Here's a good example of what I mean, Julie:




> So, that means that Ken must be a ......oh, nevermind. LOL

----------


## Ken

> It was for Benesse, but it's kinda for Winnie, too.


Need a tissue, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> If you can see it from space, it's big!


Just like the empty space between 2dumb's ears.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Here's Ken, taking a potty break. LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DBuk...eature=related

----------


## Ken

> Here's Ken, taking a potty break. LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DBuk...eature=related


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transference

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transference





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial

----------


## Ken

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subterfuge  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Hey wait....that means I get to keep *all* the money that you collect, for consulting fees!


You'll go on the payroll, 2dumb. The main part of your job will be to fetch my coffee, so that I can pay you as if you were a waiter. 

_"The Massachusetts Minimum Fair Wage Law, M.G.L. c. 151, establishes the current state minimum wage of $8.00 per hour, and permits employers, under certain conditions, to pay a service rate of $2.63 per hour to employees who customarily and regularly receive tips of more than $20 per month. M.G.L. c. 151, §7; 455 C.M.R. 2.02(2)."_

Of course,you'll also receive your $20.01 tip on the last work day of every month.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

There goes the continuity of yet ANOTHER THREAD!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You'll go on the payroll, 2dumb. The main part of your job will be to fetch my coffee, so that I can pay you as if you were a waiter. 
> 
> _"The Massachusetts Minimum Fair Wage Law, M.G.L. c. 151, establishes the current state minimum wage of $8.00 per hour, and permits employers, under certain conditions, to pay a service rate of $2.63 per hour to employees who customarily and regularly receive tips of more than $20 per month. M.G.L. c. 151, §7; 455 C.M.R. 2.02(2)."_
> 
> Of course,you'll also receive your $20.01 tip on the last work day of every month.


 Heck......With all the hours of entertainment I provide, this could add up!!! :Tongue Smilie: 

(I expect to be paid for all the time you spend telling your friends what I've said, too ! LOL)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> There goes the continuity of yet ANOTHER THREAD!


 He's your boyfriend.....can't you do anything with him??? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> He's your boyfriend.....can't you do anything with him???


Uh, oh.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Just like the empty space between 2dumb's ears.


Nice.  When this post was in its ORIGINAL thread, Julie said it made her smile.  But could we keep her happy?  NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  We had to send it here.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

I dont like it when stuff is moved here. ,  It just kills whatever thread,,  ruins it and makes it totally confusing,  especially when there are multiple posters,,  absolutely no fun at all,,

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> I dont like it when stuff is moved here. , It just kills whatever thread,, ruins it and makes it totally confusing, especially when there are multiple posters,, absolutely no fun at all,,


 
Justin, a long, long time ago, 2dumb and I reached a comprehensive agreement about how we could keep Crash busy around here.  :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Justin, a long, long time ago, 2dumb and I reached a comprehensive agreement about how we could keep Crash busy around here.


I know,,  But still,  that other thread we were having so much fun with was killed,,  LOL

----------


## crashdive123

> I know,,  But still,  that other thread we were having so much fun with was killed,,  LOL


Would you like to be included in the moving process?  I could always rename the thread. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

no thanks.

----------


## Ken

> Would you like to be included in the moving process? I could always rename the thread.


*"The Official 2D2K VS Ken VS Justin VS Crashdive Thread."* 

Does have a nice ring to it........ :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Okey dokey - your call.  Go and read the OP in this thread - that might help you understand.

----------


## Ken

Or we could rename it *"The Pigpile Thread"* for when guys like klkak start acting up........   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> *"The Official 2D2K VS Ken VS Justin VS Crashdive Thread."* 
> 
> Does have a nice ring to it........


Or the *"Those That Are Tempting Banning Thread".*

Kind of has a nice ring too ---- don't you think?

----------


## Ken

> Or the *"Those That Are Tempting Banning Thread".*
> 
> Kind of has a nice ring too ---- don't you think?


Who would THAT thread be for?   :Innocent:

----------


## Julie362

Can we just set up a cage match or something? Maybe get it on cheap Pay-Per-View or YouTube?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Can we just set up a cage match or something? Maybe get it on cheap Pay-Per-View or YouTube?


 Oh, heck no!
We're a lot of things, but *cheap* ain't one of them! LOL :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> Can we just set up a cage match or something? Maybe get it on cheap Pay-Per-View or YouTube?





> Oh, heck no!
> We're a lot of things, but *cheap* ain't one of them! LOL


Just HOW cheap are we talkin'?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> There's no crying in WSF.


2dumb begs to disagree.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5dEjaJ6Mrw

----------


## Ken

Less than 15 seconds to move that post.

Crash, you know who you remind me of?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6PdY8lq_vI

----------


## Winnie

Crikey, I missed that one altogether!

----------


## oly

Mods, ban Ken, its his fault!!!

NO wait, who will keep 2D and Justin in line??? never mind :hammer:

----------


## Ken

> Mods, ban Ken, its his fault!!!
> 
> NO wait, who will keep 2D and Justin in line??? never mind


 
I will take all of the responsibility but none of the blame.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 04:57 PM Ken+  Replying to Thread 
> Democratic-Controlled Congress Approved Health Care


 You writin' a friggin' novel, or did you just forget what you were gonna say? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 05:34 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 05:29 PM Ken+  Replying to Thread 
> Democratic-Controlled Congress Approved Health Care Bill


 Here we go again!
Lets see if he can remember what he was gonna say, this time.
(I wonder if it's the same thing he was gonna say last time, or something completely different? LOL) :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Here we go again!
> Lets see if he can remember what he was gonna say, this time.
> (I wonder if it's the same thing he was gonna say last time, or something completely different? LOL)


 
Okay.  One more time.   :Smile:   Ken most often posts to the Forums in between appointments, client telephone calls (had about 6 while I was typing my reply) and, most importantly, types very slow, which is why he has a secretary to do his regular typing.

Okay, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Okay.  One more time.    Ken most often posts to the Forums in between appointments, client telephone calls (had about 6 while I was typing my reply) and, most importantly, types very slow, which is why he has a secretary to do his regular typing.
> 
> Okay, 2dumb?


 What?
I'm sorry....I wasn't paying attention. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

Why doesnt she type here for you too ? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Why doesnt she type here for you too ?


 Spending that much time with Ken, would be considered cruel and unusual punishment. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

its probably hard to type from under the desk anyway  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> its probably hard to type from under the desk anyway


 As cheap as Ken is, I doubt very seriously that he pays her enough, for that! LOL :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

*PG-13!!!!*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *PG-13!!!!*


 I was talking about picking up all the food that you drop....what were y'all talking about? :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

and I was Talking in the event of an earthquake ?   Ken,  You have a dirty Mind  :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey, Ken......

----------


## Ken

[quote=2dumb2kwit;207763]Hey, Ken......


Oooooooooow.  THAT CAN GET YOU BANNED!   :Smile:   (I HOPE, I HOPE, I HOPE!)   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Lol, is there anyone that don't owe ken?


 I think Ken owes me.  :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> I think Ken owes me.  LOL


And I tried to send something out to you, 2dumb, but the darned Postal Service wouldn't ship it.   :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

*2dumb's MISSING! Again!!!!  He hasn't posted in 4 days. See?*

2dumb2kwit
Senior Member
Last Activity: 03-24-2010 06:17 PM  
*It's time to send out the search parties. Again!!! That boy is far more trouble than he's worth, I tell ya'.*  

*So one more time, please help us find 2dumb. Copy and print the poster below and nail a copy to every light pole in your neighborhood.* 

*======================*
*Missing*
*25¢ Reward* 
*Answers to the names 2dumb or 2d2k* 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum. 
*Please Contact*
*www.wilderness-survival.net*
*If Found* 
*======================*

----------


## Ken

I want everyone to know that I put that "Missing" Alert on the front page.  Crash just buried it in the classifieds on page D22.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## crashdive123

:Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

I just realized that it will be real easy to find Crash if HE ever goes missing.   :Innocent: 

All I have to do is post something about 2dumb and Crash will show up right away.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

> I just realized that it will be real easy to find Crash if HE ever goes missing.  
> 
> All I have to do is post something about 2dumb and Crash will show up right away.


LOL,,  Kinda seems that way  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

That MORON ain't answering his phone.  :Sneaky2:   Can't we BAN him for that?   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

I Hope everything is ok ,,,

----------


## BENESSE

> That MORON ain't answering his phone.   Can't we BAN him for that?


He's probably just playing in the dirt as usual.
Or his girlfriend took him away to reprogram him.

----------


## BENESSE

2D's just taking a little breather.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yall know it gonna take 2D2K a week to respond to all the comments.


 Ha!!! I can do it in one post...  (Watch this.)

..*Ken, you ignorant runt!*

 See? Now everyone knows that I'm O.K.! LOL :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Pirates Attack U.S. Warship


 Kinda like Ken challenging me, to a battle of the wits! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

:Sneaky2:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pBo-GL9SRg

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ok Im curious exactly how did you know such a Doll like that existed


 Ken told me. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Kinda like Ken challenging me, to a battle of the wits! LOL


Get back in the bilge, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Get back in the bilge, 2dumb.


 You'd better get busy, Ken....I've left you little notes, all over the forum. LOL :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> You'd better get busy, Ken....I've left you little notes, all over the forum. LOL


2dumb, in the world of intellectual heavyweights, you will always be a feather.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I just caught this..........
> 
> 
> 
> *A double negative!*  He DID get injured!  That's our klkak!


 Oh...you mean like an ethical lawyer? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh...you mean like an ethical lawyer?


 Oh, wait.... that's an oxy....moron.

A double negative would be a crooked lawyer. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

Ahhh  Spring is in the air for Ken and 2D   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ahhh  Spring is in the air for Ken and 2D


 Sorry....I don't think that's spring, in the air.
That frozen pizza that I had for supper, made me a little gassy. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb, in the world of intellectual heavyweights, you will always be a feather.


 Yeah....wellllll.....whats heavier, a pound of gold, or a pound of feathers?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Chili again? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> While it is true that we affectionately still call submarines boats, I do believe that 18,000 tons qualifies as a ship.


 So, the amount of crap, that Ken spews, would be considered a "ship" load? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> You'd better get busy, Ken....I've left you little notes, all over the forum. LOL


You MORON, all your little notes are right here.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You MORON, all your little notes are right here.


 Not all of them, but I think you've seen them all......you ignorant runt! :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> Pffft! A Monte Cristo, is a three slice sammich, too. LOL


Did somebody say something?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ...Im going to lose my mind...


Move over and make some room, 2dumb.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> I was at a friends house, one day, while he was cleaning some guns. (We had just returned from shooting.) I asked what he was using, and he told me "gas and motor oil.....'bout half and half." That's what his father had taught him to use. It's what his grandfather had used, also.
> 
> He was very sloppy with it, and used it to clean inside and out. When he finished, he just wiped the guns off with a semi dry rag.
> 
> I wanted to laugh, but I've seen some of his grandfathers guns, that he now has. They are in perfect condition. (Shrug.)


I don't believe it.  There's no way *you* can have any friends.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I don't believe it.  There's no way *you* can have any friends.


 Why are you acting surprised? I get along with almost everybody. Heck....I even get along with _some_ yankees! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> For my next phone, I'm thinking about one of these. LOL
> 
> http://www.jitterbug.com/


 
2dumb!  I've found the perfect cellphone provider for you.  They already know all about you!   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb!  I've found the perfect cellphone provider for you.  They already know all about you!  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Pfft! If they really knew me,they'd *Know* I'm stupid! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Wearing his favorite shirt, the one with the arrow pointing up that says "I'm with stupid",


 
This one?   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
 :Stupid:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Big fat lies! 
> by Ken


 Pretty much says it all.....don't it?!?! :Innocent: LOL

----------


## Ken

> From My Local Newspaper,
> 
> Time to start watching for venomous critters


I thought this would be a warning about 2dumb's computer being back on-line.  :Innocent: 

*I waited for Crash to log-off before I posted this*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Time to start watching for venomous critters


...used car salesmen, politicians, lawyers,....

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *I waited for Crash to log-off before I posted this*


 Good survival tactic......Do what you can, to extend shelf life. LOL :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> Good survival tactic......Do what you can, to extend shelf life. LOL


*Hey 2dumb!*

*Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.*

----------


## Ken

He's back.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *Hey 2dumb!*
> 
> *Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.*


 How did you know the actual size of my hand? :Blushing: 

(Now watch him go back, and shrink the picture.) :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> How did you know the actual size of my hand?


I naturally assumed it would be inversely proportional to your brain.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

I almost posted that once, Justin.  And then I remember them danged ban buttons..........  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I naturally assumed it would be inversely proportional to your brain.


 You're just mad, because you have to walk around drinking those 6.5 oz. bottles of Coke, so if someone takes a picture, you'll look normal sized. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> I almost posted that once, Justin.  And then I remember them danged ban buttons..........


I am looking at this from my window right now,   :Wink:  (this is a better angle though)

http://www.roadsideamerica.com/tip/12978


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> You're just mad, because you have to walk around drinking those 6.5 oz. bottles of Coke, so if someone takes a picture, you'll look normal sized.


The only thing you've ever done with 6.5 oz. of Coke is to snort it.  That's how come your brain is in such bad shape, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> I am looking at this from my window right now,  (this is a better angle though)
> 
> http://www.roadsideamerica.com/tip/12978


That's God's way of announcing 2dumb's I.Q. to the world.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The only thing you've ever done with 6.5 oz. of Coke is to snort it.  That's how come your brain is in such bad shape, 2dumb.


 Do I need to remind you of the buffalo theory? :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> Do I need to remind you of the buffalo theory?


 :No:   Thanks anyway.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The only thing you've ever done with 6.5 oz. of Coke is to snort it.  That's how come your brain is in such bad shape, 2dumb.


 I'm not a drug user, so you'll have to excuse me for being a little slow...but if I had that kind of entertainment budget, I sure could buy some cool toys!!!

----------


## Ken

> I'm not a drug user, so you'll have to excuse me for being a little slow...but if I had that kind of entertainment budget, I sure could buy some cool toys!!!


 
2dumb, you MORON...........  once again you fail to understand.  

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey guys.....Ken has wanted to fit in with the cool guys, for a long time. He has decided that his way in, is through drifting. Heres a video of him trying. (He's the second part of the vid.) :Blushing: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4xRxsgLj_A

----------


## Ken

No way, 2dumb.  *My* bike looks like THIS!   :Sneaky2: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> No way, 2dumb.  *My* bike looks like THIS!  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 *Cool!!!*
I was thinking about one of these.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Byemt...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

somebody told me this was Ken,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bptip9DCjEw

----------


## Ken

> _
> __I Believe ..._
> _That just because two people argue,_
> _It doesn't mean they don't love each other._





_I agrue with 2dumb all the time.  I don't hate him!    I just want to see him get BANNED!_

----------


## Ken

> *strange*


Whoops! I thought this would be 2dumb announcing the publication of his autobiography.  :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Update;
> Chili has been simmering for about an hour and a half. It's a little sweet, for my taste. I'm thinking about adding a splash of apple cider vinegar.


Try adding some puppy sh*t.  Let me know how you like it.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Try adding some puppy sh*t.  Let me know how you like it.


 I'm not making yankee chili. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> See I try and defend ya to Ken but then ya go and do something like this.


Yeah.....But un-like Ken, I was man enough to admit to my mistake. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Rick

Man. I actually had that bike in purple. Banana seat, racing slick and all. Add a couple of baseball cards to the spokes and you would be as nifty as a fudge cicle on an August day.

----------


## Justin Case

> Man. I actually had that bike in purple. Banana seat, racing slick and all. Add a couple of baseball cards to the spokes and you would be as nifty as a fudge cicle on an August day.


Those stingray's are worth a pretty penny these days,,,, especially the ones with the stick shifter .

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They stopped making them because kids were getting seriously hurt on them, (for obvious reasons)

----------


## Ken

> I believe when a really good friend
> does you wrong
> You should kill them
> as painlessly as possible.


2dumb and I are really good friends!   :Smile:   I just read some of the things he posted about me today.   :Innocent: 

Rick, do you suggest any particular method?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

I have no idea what happened to mine. (sniff). Disappeared sometime in the '60s.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I have no idea what happened to mine. (sniff). *Disappeared sometime in the '60s*.


..along with his....

----------


## Justin Case

I can think of a few things I had when I was little that I wish I didnt destroy and still had,,   Like Metal TONKA trucks,,    I blew a couple of those up  :Blushing:

----------


## Rick

Yeah, I had a Bat Masterson outfit. Complete with cane. I could probably still wear it if I had it. I wear the same size pants I did when I was in the 8th grade. I just wear 'em a lot lower.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I had a full head of hair, when I was younger. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 06:12 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 06:08 PM Ken+  Replying to Thread 
> The Official 2D2K VS Ken Thread


 Ken is still trying to remember back to when he was young. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I used to have feet. I may still have them for all I know but I haven't seen them in a couple of decades.

----------


## Rick

He's probably typing... Am not!

----------


## Justin Case

> Yeah, I had a Bat Masterson outfit. Complete with cane. I could probably still wear it if I had it. I wear the same size pants I did when I was in the 8th grade. I just wear 'em a lot lower.


This one ?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

> I used to have feet. I may still have them for all I know but I haven't seen them in a couple of decades.


Just Like Dolly Parton  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Stillllllll trying. :Innocent: 




> 06:17 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 06:08 PM Ken+  Replying to Thread 
> The Official 2D2K VS Ken Thread

----------


## Justin Case

> Stillllllll trying.


looking for graphics ?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Just Like Dolly Parton


 Wait.......Rick has big boobs? :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Man. I actually had that bike in purple. Banana seat, racing slick and all. Add a couple of baseball cards to the spokes and you would be as nifty as a fudge cicle on an August day.


Mine was identical to this one. Paint color, seat color, handle bars.......... Why DID I sell that thing?  :Blushing: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

I remember, it's because I got one of these.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Which I traded in for one of these:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*CRASH, can you pleeeeeze put this post back where it belongs?* 

*EDIT:  Wait a minute.  It does belong here.  Never mind.*

----------


## Rick

Come on man. I'm not talking about some cheap Halloween costume. I'm talkin' Bat Masterson. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

> Come on man. I'm not talking about some cheap Halloween costume. I'm talkin' Bat Masterson. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Very Cool !!!  Thanks,,    Cuffed jeans and all  :Wink:

----------


## Ken

> looking for graphics ?


Yep.  That's what I was doing.   :Smile:

----------


## Rick

I was a hep cat in my day.

----------


## Justin Case

> Mine was identical to this one. Paint color, seat color, handle bars.......... Why DID I sell that thing? 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> I remember, it's because I got one of these.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Which I traded in for one of these:
> ...


Which you traded for your current ride !

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Which I traded in for one of these:
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



....which is still wedged between the cheeks of his fat arse. LOL :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> I had a full head of hair, when I was younger.


Did you mean to say.........

"I had a full *empty* head of hair, when I was younger. :Blushing: "?

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Mine was identical to this one. Paint color, seat color, handle bars.......... Why DID I sell that thing? 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



Pffft! Tell the truth. It was pink, wasn't it? :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

I dont know why I am Making fun of Ken,,  I dont even have a vehicle,   They Repossessed that 2 days after they foreclosed on my house  :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Did you mean to say.........
> 
> "I had a full *empty* head of hair, when I was younger."?


 Uhhhh....yeah. Now I'm a long haired bald guy. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> ....which is still wedged between the cheeks of his fat arse. LOL


*THAT* made me laugh really really hard.   :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

Pssssst!  Justin!

http://www.cactusjacksauto.com/

----------


## Justin Case

> Uhhhh....yeah. Now I'm a long haired bald guy.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *THAT* made me laugh really really hard.


 Having a bike stuck in your arse made you laugh really hard?

Wow......I don't think I'd tell anyone that, if I were you. :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## Justin Case

> Pssssst!  Justin!
> 
> http://www.cactusjacksauto.com/


Thanks,  but if you are unemployed,  They laugh at you then beat you up ,, :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

Cowboy had one of these until 2dumb stole it.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Thanks,  but if you are unemployed,  *They laugh at you then beat you up* ,,


 That happens to Ken, all of the time. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> That happens to Ken, all of the time.


Only in your dreams, 2dumb.   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Cowboy had one of these until 2dumb stole it.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 I didn't actually steal it.....I just moved it up north.....to cheer up a friend, that had dingleberryitus. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 09:09 PM Ken+  Still searching


 :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> 


Are you stalking me, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 09:15 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 09:15 PM crashdive123+  Viewing Who's Online   
> 09:15 PM Ken+  Still searching for a clue


 :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Are you stalking me, 2dumb?


 I'm being somewhat entertained by you. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 09:22 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 09:22 PM crashdive123+  Looking for a post to move   
> 09:18 PM Ken+  Viewing Who's Online


LOL..... :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Rat Attack on "NOVA" was very educational, I have no idea when it repeats. *From 100 rats to 12,000 rats in 8 weeks*.


 Sounds like lawyers, at a high dollar lawsuit. LOL :Smash:

----------


## Justin Case

Ok 2D,  what did you do to Ken ?  haven't seen him in a couple of days  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ok 2D,  what did you do to Ken ?  haven't seen him in a couple of days


 Wasn't me. :Innocent: 

 Somebody make some ambulance sounds, and he'll probably come running. LOL :Smash:

----------


## Ken

> Ok 2D, what did you do to Ken ? haven't seen him in a couple of days


Ken's been slammed with work over the past couple of days.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ken wishes it was $800 a week.





> Would you rather save the money and be with her?


 Pfft! He married that prize...then had to spend all that money to get rid of her.......and he calls me dumb. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Think about this........  

If we ever had to go cannibal (Sarge, here's your "long-pig" que) 2dumb already comes pre-seasoned with BBQ dry rub.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> One of the girls has found an entry method into the herb garden, she trashed it this afternoon...... If she's not careful, she may well have discovered a novel way of flavouring roast chicken!


 Yeah....like Ken feeding garlic to his squirrels. :clap:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oh, Oh, Oh,........If dingleberryitus kills you off, soon.........can I have all your secret recipes??? :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> Oh, Oh, Oh,........If dingleberryitus kills you off, soon.........can I have all your secret recipes???


You mean the 512 recipes I have for clams?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You mean the 512 recipes I have for clams?


 No.....I mean the good ones. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> No.....I mean the good ones.


Maybe.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 02:03 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Index 
> Wilderness Survival Forums   
> 01:53 PM Ken+  Replying to Thread 
> Let's Design a Backpack


 It's kinda like Pavlov's dog. There's a ringing sound....then Kens forum activity stops, for a while. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 02:37 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 02:33 PM Ken+  Private Messaging


 See.....It happened, again. :Innocent:

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

Hay, whos that burro in your profile pic 2d 2k? i had a friend who was stuburn as a horse. mabe Ken will help you with "social demeanor when feeding pack animals". forget the backpack!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *Hay, whos that burro in your profile pic 2d 2k?* i had a friend who was stuburn as a horse. mabe Ken will help you with "social demeanor when feeding pack animals". forget the backpack!


 It's Ken. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

ha , ha, good one, i thought ken would pose his hind end in a photo with you sorry my mistake.

----------


## Ken

> It's Ken. LOL


Nice.  :Sneaky2:  I'm PM'ing recipes to 2dumb and he's here bustin' my b@lls.

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

no comment.

----------


## Ken

> Nice.  I'm PM'ing recipes to 2dumb and he's here bustin' my b@lls.





> no comment.


2dumb, did I say 2 pinches of salt in that recipe?  Silly me.   :Blushing:    I meant to write 2 POUNDS of salt.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

yea 2 pounds of salt. (not from the winter salt spreader) 2d 2k, that has sand in it.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ducks are yummy!


...and Ken's a dummy. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> ...and Ken's a dummy.


"dummy?"   :Sneaky2:   That word looks an awful lot like YOUR NAME!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang....I just thought about something.

We joke Ken about being "my cousin vinny".....

..what if his honey looks like Marissa Tomei? :Drool:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> "dummy?"    That word looks an awful lot like YOUR NAME!


 Stop dreamin', Ken. You're no me. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Stop dreamin', Ken. You're no me.


 Thank God!   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> When you wrote this line: _"We'll see about that."_ , please share how many miles away she was? Mmmmmm?


 LOL....so, who wants to take bets, as to whether Ken ends up eating duck, or crow? :Smash:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Loads of ways to fix that.  Remove the fat before cooking, cut the grease with citrus juice, roast "beer can style"......
> 
> If you wanna' get a different sense of what duck can taste like, get yourself to a good Chinese Restaurant and order yourself some Peking Duck.  
> 
> And then there's Duck L'Orange.


 Did Ken just say that he's been peeking at some orange ducks? :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 09:31 PM Ken+  Searching Forums



 What the heck are you looking for.....your lost MOJO? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> What the heck are you looking for.....your lost MOJO?


I had to let the dogs in and dry them off a bit.  I believe that they think of me as the waiter, doorman, or towel-boy, depending on the circumstances.  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Anybody want to bet, that the ducks stay longer than his honey does? :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm with you!  They are noisy and dirty.


 You talking about ducks, or lawyers?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'm gonna have to start saving these, until Ken is logged on, and crash isn't. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I had to let the dogs in and dry them off a bit.  I believe that they think of me as the waiter, doorman, or towel-boy, depending on the circumstances.



 LOL...I feel your pain. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken....I see you just logged on. Are you done playing with the bush's, and painting your pole? :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 04:45 PM Ken+  Searching Forums


 Hahaha......Looking for good paint removers....or trying to see what is the best duck food? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

And just that quick, he's gone again.
I guess he found out what ducks eat, so now he's gone to feed them. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Several customers were sitting in a barbershop when a kid crosses the street walking toward the shop. 
> 
> "Hey fellas," said the barber with a smirk. "Here comes the world's dumbest kid. You just watch this."
> 
> The barber takes out a dollar in one hand and two quarters in the other. The kid walks into the shop, looks at the barber, takes the two quarters and leaves. 
> 
> "Whad I tell ya?" asked the barber with a laugh. 
> 
> About an hour later one of the customers passes the boy, who is standing outside a candy shop. 
> ...


How long's 2dumb been cuttin' hair?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> My Sweetie went out and picked up our 2 Ducks this morning while I broke my butt in the garden.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ad.php?t=11513
> 
> When she got there, there were 3 little ducks, not 2. Of course, she was worried that the 3rd. one would get lonely all by itself, so now we have 3 ducks.
> 
> I was talking to Sarge,  and we were talking about how we name our pets. And then I looked at them ducks...............
> 
> There's a black one, a yellow one, and one that's both black and yellow. Nobody has any idea (yet) of what kinda' ducks they are. But they do need names, right? 
> 
> The yellow one is really a loud little duck.
> ...


 Phew....dodged a bullet, that time!
I'm sure glad that none of the ducks insulted, or out smarted him! :Innocent:   LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Phew....dodged a bullet, that time!
> I'm sure glad that none of the ducks insulted, or out smarted him!  LOL





> 10:00 PM crashdive123+  Moderating


 That didn't take long. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Phew....dodged a bullet, that time!
> I'm sure glad that none of the ducks insulted, or out smarted him! LOL


Not quite. All that crap all over the duck-pen and in the duck pool.......... let's just say that we'll be callin' that stuff "2dumb."  :Sneaky2: 

Honey, can you go outside and clean up the "2dumb?"  :Innocent: 

Besides, "2dumb" is easier to pronounce than "klkak."  :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Paralegal..........working for Ken.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Not quite. All that crap all over the duck-pen and in the duck pool.......... let's just say that we'll be callin' that stuff "2dumb." 
> 
> Honey, can you go outside and clean up the "2dumb?" 
> 
> Besides, "2dumb" is easier to pronounce than "klkak."


 klik-klak isn't harder to say than 2dumb. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Not quite. All that crap all over the duck-pen and in the duck pool.......... let's just say that we'll be callin' that stuff "2dumb." 
> 
> Honey, can you go outside and clean up the "2dumb?" 
> 
> Besides, "2dumb" is easier to pronounce than "klkak."



 BTW, Ken......how bad does it suck, to get kicked out of your own thread??? :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Don't show ken's GF that, His ducks are enough.


 It's OK....She already has an a$$. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Elizabeth City, NC.


*Elizabeth City???  Only two things come from Elizabeth City.............*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*........and I don't see any horns on you, 2dumb! *

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 05:55 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 05:47 PM Ken+  Replying to Thread 
> What are you cooking today and how?


 I wish he'd hurry the heck up.

I want to know what's for supper! :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> I wish he'd hurry the heck up.
> 
> I want to know what's for supper!


Duck breast.  

Sorry about the delay.  I actually got a call from Verizon Wireless following up on the "dropped call issue" I reported a month ago.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Duck breast.  
> 
> Sorry about the delay.  I actually got a call from Verizon Wireless following up on the "dropped call issue" I reported a month ago.


 I would have hung up on them, just to be funny. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> I would have hung up on them, just to be funny.


Believe it or not, they can tell the difference between a hang-up and a dropped call.

----------


## Justin Case

shoulda dropped your phone then  :Innocent:     what did they tell you ?

----------


## Ken

> shoulda dropped your phone then  what did they tell you ?


That the problem wasn't with their towers.  No sh*t.  I told 'em it was the phone when I got it replaced.  No problems since.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'm thinkin' this is when B calls me a pig! LOL :Innocent: 




> 08:10 PM BENESSE  Replying to Thread 
> City Public Schools Adopting Uniforms

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 08:13 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 08:10 PM BENESSE  Replying to Thread 
> City Public Schools Adopting Uniforms


 Hmmm.....It's taking a few minutes. Maybe she's trying to decide whether or not, to call me a pig. :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Hmmm.....It's taking a few minutes. Maybe she's trying to decide whether or not, to call me a pig.


Why, when you took the words right out of my mouth?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Why, when you took the words right out of my mouth?


Uhhhhh.....'cuz... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sjfd4hnE-PI

----------


## Justin Case

> Uhhhhh.....'cuz... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sjfd4hnE-PI


"ya--------mmmmm   hmmmmm ,"

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

OK...I guess I have to confess, about my dog being spoiled.
 He just came in here, sat down, and looked at me, then grunted at me. I got up, to let him out, but he didn't go to the back door........he went to the kitchen. He didn't need to go out. He wanted a treat. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

I wonder what would happen if Ken and 2D made "normal" posts in this thread ?  would crash move them out ?   passing thought,  sorry,, :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 08:21 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 08:16 PM Ken+  Replying to Thread 
> How to eat well on a food stamp budget: $68.88


 Sheez...are you posting, or are you trying one of the recipes? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I wonder what would happen if Ken and 2D made "normal" posts in this thread ?  would crash move them out ?   passing thought,  sorry,,


 LOL....I think I've asked that same question. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Or I could go to the chi-nee place...and get some who-flung-what.


Instead of the sum-yung-boi you usually order?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Instead of the sum-yung-boi you usually order?


 I'm not like you. I don't order from _that_ side of the menu. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> I'm not like you. I don't order from _that_ side of the menu.


It took you a while, but that WAS a good retort.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It took you a while, but that WAS a good retort.


....just cuz I talk slow doesn't mean I'm stupid. (Jake- Sweet Home Alabama) :Innocent:

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

crash is a good man, he my not be a verizon customer,and he doesnt drop the call!

----------


## BENESSE

> I'm not like you. I don't order from _that_ side of the menu.


You probably order from the side that serves
Hu Flung Dung.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You probably order from the side that serves
> Hu Flung Dung.


 Well, this isn't up to you normal level, now is it? :Innocent: 
You havin' a bad day?

----------


## BENESSE

> Well, this isn't up to you normal level, now is it?
> You havin' a bad day?


Just inspired to come down to your level. :Winkiss:

----------


## Ken

Hey 2dumb!

You know how Crash is always moving those things we say to each other to that OTHER thread?   :Innocent:   I've got an idea!   :Smile: 

Let's use THIS thread to only post positive things.  You know, stuff that Crash won't have any reason to move.   :Innocent: 

This way, we can respond to each other in a civil way or even post complimentary things about each other.

Since I can't think of a damned thing that's good to say about you at the moment  :Sneaky2: , why don't you go first?   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Just inspired to come down to your level.


 Now that's more like the razor wit, that I'm used to from you. :clap:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey 2dumb!
> 
> You know how Crash is always moving those things we say to each other to that OTHER thread?    I've got an idea!  
> 
> Let's use THIS thread to only post positive things.  You know, stuff that Crash won't have any reason to move.  
> 
> This way, we can respond to each other in a civil way or even post complimentary things about each other.
> 
> Since I can't think of a damned thing that's good to say about you at the moment , why don't you go first?



 OK.
Ummmm...........


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8E_zMLCRNg

----------


## Ken

> OK.
> Ummmm...........
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8E_zMLCRNg


Just as I was reading that, Clyde sat next to me and farted, inspiring me to respond with a link to this handy tool:

http://www.fart-sounds.net/fart_sound_board.htm

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Good thing about Ken......


 Good thing about Ken.......


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNFsnZdn1Ho

----------


## Ken

Click on "Anus Madness."   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Click on "Anus Madness."


 I'm pretty sure, that noone has _ever_ said that to me, before. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

I leave for two lousy minutes to get the dogs inside, and what do I discover?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Wait......where am I??? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I leave for two lousy minutes to get the dogs inside, and what do I discover?



 You stepped in dog poop? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Wait......where am I???


We're "back home," 2dumb.   :Sneaky2: 

I guess that's Crash's idea of a "bowel movement."   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> We're "back home," 2dumb.  
> 
> I guess that's Crash's idea of a "bowel movement."


 Well, at least I can quit trying to think of something good, to say about you. It was starting to make my head hurt! :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> It was starting to make my head hurt!


Probably just gas, 2dumb.   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Probably just gas, 2dumb.


Or he could be constipated. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Can't do that in the Peoples' Republic of Massachusetts.


 Dang it....silly me. I keep thinking that we live in a free country. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Why don't you tell me? I don't want to skimp on preparations.


 
It's not that, it's.....well.........   :Innocent: 

Look, I wasn't supposed to say anything, but 2dumb bought the house next door to his, hoping you'd be his redneck neighbor down in North Carolina.  Just remember, you didn't hear that from me.   :Blushing: 

So when ya' plan on moving?   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> After debating this question in my own mind.....


 So, how many voices were in that debate? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> WTSHTF or TEOTWAWKI, whichever comes first.


That's what I told him, but he thinks that you're more redneck than his neighbors are, and since he doesn't have a single friend in his own neighborhood..........  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> So, how many voices were in that debate?


It must be kinda' difficult for you to understand what I meant, with you not having a mind of your own, huh, 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It must be kinda' difficult for you to understand what I meant, with you not having a mind of your own, huh, 2dumb?


 Right.....I don't mind you having a lot of voices, in your head. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

OK...Tell the truth, Ken. This is just an excuse to buy that new Derringer that you want, isn't it? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Does this count???

----------


## Ken

Just type your name in, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2: 


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

And quit playin' games.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Just type your name in, 2dumb.  
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Pfft! If you were worth your salt, as a lawyer, you would have had my name on there, when you posted it. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

The Big Sexy Dance. (Kens favorite.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdIXz...eature=related

----------


## Ken

> The Big Sexy Dance. (Kens favorite.)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdIXz...eature=related


Something terrible just happened to my eyes.   :EEK!: 

I'm getting sick now.  That's worse than any thong pic I've ever seen posted here.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Did he just say that he wanted to stay home with the passed out whores? :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Not really.  I haven't figured out how to keep JIC from posting that picture of you know what.


 Ban him.

Oh crap....I sounded just like Ken! :Blushing: 
Sorry about that, everyone. :Blushing:

----------


## Justin Case

Picture ?  What Picture ?  :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

> Picture ? What Picture ?


Remember the cross hairs Juustin.....ggggrrrrrrr

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Picture ?  What Picture ?





> Remember the cross hairs Juustin.....ggggrrrrrrr


 Dang, Ken....look at this.

I guess our thread is now just a trashcan, for crash to put any post that he doesn't like in it's original thread. :Innocent:

----------


## nell67

> Dang, Ken....look at this.
> 
> I guess our thread is now just a trashcan, for crash to put any post that he doesn't like in it's original thread.


Nope,Justin and I posted in this thread voluntarily.

----------


## Justin Case

the quote in post 1971 started out in that other thread ,,  it was moved here then I commented on it  :Wink:   crash was actually answering you in the other thread,

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oops! My apologies, crash.......it looks like I made a Ken of myself. :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Nope,Justin and I posted in this thread voluntarily.





> the quote in post 1971 started out in that other thread ,,  it was moved here then I commented on it   crash was actually answering you in the other thread,


 Aw shucks....I guess I just don't know how to act, with company and all, here in this thread. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Oops! My apologies, crash.......it looks like I made a Ken of myself.


That would give your life meaning.  You wish.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Aw shucks....I guess I just don't know how to act, with company and all, here in this thread.


You ain't even got manners here.   :Sneaky2:   Don't blame me, everybody.  I've been asking the mods to BAN this clown since Day 1.

----------


## Justin Case

What are you two up to now ?  :Sneaky2: 

04:41 PM 2dumb2kwit   	
Private Messaging

04:41 PM Justin Case 	
Viewing Who's Online

04:41 PM Ken+ 	
Private Messaging

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What are you two up to now ? 
> 
> 04:41 PM 2dumb2kwit   	
> Private Messaging
> 
> 04:41 PM Justin Case 	
> Viewing Who's Online
> 
> 04:41 PM Ken+ 	
> Private Messaging


 We're working on a plan to embarrass everyone west of the Mississippi. :Creepy:

----------


## Justin Case

I wouldn't be surprised  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> We're working on a plan to embarrass everyone west of the Mississippi.


So who's gonna' tell Justin?  You or me?  Or do we just let him sweat 'till it happens?   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> So who's gonna' tell Justin?  You or me?  Or do we just let him sweat 'till it happens?


Who,,,  Me ?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So who's gonna' tell Justin?  You or me?  Or do we just let him sweat 'till it happens?


 I told him......but I bet he still ends up embarrassed. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

Sorry,  I am Immune to embarrassment  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Sorry,  I am Immune to embarrassment


 Dang it!!!! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Here's a pic of 2dumb expanding his vocabulary.   :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Thought this deserved it's own thread for a short while  :Clown:   - until it gets moved.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Old GI

In a stretch, could you call that a "Book Worm"? :spam:

----------


## Ken

:clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

wow $5.00 words are one thing,,, 2d2k. how about a "big" letter. lets start with "o"

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken.......The forum is smokin' hot tonight, ain't it?

Have you learned a lot about survival, tonight? :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

> Hey Ken.......The forum is smokin' hot tonight, ain't it?
> 
> Have you learned a lot about survival, tonight?


Yeah, keep a low profile. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Hey Ken.......The forum is smokin' hot tonight, ain't it?
> 
> Have you learned a lot about survival, tonight?


Waaaaa?  Who just woke me up - and WHY?   :Sneaky2: 




> Yeah, keep a low profile.


Who?  Me or him?  *Yawn*   :Blushing:

----------


## BENESSE

> Waaaaa?  Who just woke me up - and WHY?  
> 
> 
> 
> Who?  Me or him?  *Yawn*


No, ME!
That's what I learned about survival tonight. (in answer to 2D's ?)

----------


## Ken

There are times and places where I always keep a low profile, but not when I post here.   :Blushing:

----------


## BENESSE

I for one, don't want to disappoint uncle Sourdough.
So if I don't have anything useful to say (other than telling 2D where to go), I won't.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ken 
> Quality Control Director 
> 
> Join Date: May 2008
> Location: Massachusetts & Rhode Island
> Posts: 11,005 
> Blog Entries: 2
> 
> 
> *Question - Humane Trapping Methods*


 So when did you decide to start trapping people???

Oh, wait....there's an "E" on the end.......nevermind. :Blushing: 


(I put this here, so that no-one would accidentally be exposed to what I consider humor.)

Disclaimer;
(No wilderness survival purest were harmed, in the making of this joke.) :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Thanks, my friend! I guess I'll have to wait until they come out with something for that purpose. *Or until I'm diagnosed as terminal.*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gq_5QZDpY1Y

----------


## Rick

Hey! I don't get no respect! 
Pull my finger!
A guy walks into a bar. The bartender told him to use the door from now on. 

Okay, I got that out of my system. I'll go post survival stuff now.

----------


## BENESSE

> Hey! I don't get no respect! 
> Pull my finger!
> A guy walks into a bar. The bartender told him to use the door from now on. 
> 
> Okay, I got that out of my system. I'll go post survival stuff now.


Hope this qualifies as a survival story:

One day three guys were driving in the middle of nowhere when their car broke down.
They got out and looked around at their surroundings.
Finally, the first guy says, "I'm gonna go look for some food."
The other two guys say, "Why?".
"So we can eat of course." says the first guy.
Once the first guy comes back the second guy says, "I'm going to go get some water".
"Why" asked the other two.
"So we can drink it if we get thirsty of course".
Once the second guy gets back the third guy goes and tears off the car door.
"Whats that for?" asked the other two.
" In case we get hot we can roll down the window."

----------


## Rick

Pull my finger!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Pull my finger!!


 If those guys think my bad humor runs people off....wait till they see what happens, if someone pulls Ricks finger!!! :Blushing:

----------


## BENESSE

Sure Rick, I know what happened when I did it before.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Phew!
I think 2D accidentally pulled his own finger.

----------


## Ken

> Pull my finger!!


http://www.fart-sounds.net/

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.fart-sounds.net/


 Hmmmm.....funny....that sounds just like you, talking. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Hmmmm.....funny....that sounds just like you, talking.


And it smells like your breath.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> http://www.fart-sounds.net/


 Ken found and used that link, when he had dingleberryitus, and couldn't make those sounds himself. :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

Morphine will do that to ya'.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I found a picture of Ken getting ready to do his yard work. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> BENESSE 
> Senior Member
> Join Date: Jul 2009
> Location: NYC
> Posts: 1,716 
> 
> Winnie, I don't have a car nor another BOB. (I do drive, and rent cars any time I feel like getting out of the city) My BOB is under my bed so if I happen to be elsewhere, say at work, I'm out of luck. NYC is extremely impractical when it comes to owning cars or having caches. That's just a limitation I am learning to live with 'til I figure out something that makes more sense. However, my wheels are always turning for a better plan.


But the purse, that she carries.....(LOL)  
http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/...es.533span.jpg


(Yeah...I posted here, so no-one would get their panties in a wad, about a joke being somewhere other than the "crap" thread.)

----------


## Justin Case

> But the purse, that she carries.....(LOL)  
> http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/...es.533span.jpg
> 
> 
> (Yeah...I posted here, so no-one would get their panties in a wad, about a joke being somewhere other than the "crap" thread.)


You want one,  dont you 2d ?  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

> But the purse, that she carries.....(LOL)  
> http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/...es.533span.jpg
> 
> 
> (Yeah...I posted here, so no-one would get their panties in a wad, about a joke being somewhere other than the "crap" thread.)



Hey, it's not the purse that matters, it's what's inside it. :Sneaky2: 
That, and my not so CCW.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You want one,  dont you 2d ?


 Actually.....I do have one of these. :Blushing: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ask#post162796

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey, it's not the purse that matters, it's what's inside it.


 That's my point. You may not have a "stash", but that doesn't matter, if you just carry the stuff around, with you. :clap:

----------


## Justin Case

> Actually.....I do have one of these.
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ask#post162796


What? The purse or the doll holding it ?  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What? The purse or the doll holding it ?


 The bag, dang it! You're not talking to Ken, here. :Sneaky2:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> I took a trip


And why did you have to come back?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And why did you have to come back?






> 10:26 PM crashdive123+  Moderating



*Snicker, Snicker* :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And why did you have to come back?





> *Snicker, Snicker*


 Looks like you just took one, yourself. LOL :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *Sauerbraten Recipe*
> 
> I started this recipe on Saturday morning. Had it safely tucked away and marinating in the fridge by 7:00 in the morning.
> 
> It made it's way into the oven at 2:00 this afternoon.
> 
> I followed Alton Brown's recipe to a "T" and *it was the best Sauerbraten I've ever had.* Had it with some potato dumplings and red cabbage cooked in apple juice, cider vinegar, brown sugar, and a couple of cloves. Chased it down with a bottle of *Dorkmuffin*.
> 
> Thank you Alton Brown! Here's the link:
> ...


 Dorkmuffin??? Is that a kind of wine, or the pet name that your honey gave you? :Innocent:

----------


## equus

Good to see you all still at it.

----------


## Ken

> Good to see you all still at it.


2dumb's shrink called me and asked me to keep it going.  Seems that this is the only thing that gives 2dumb's life any meaning.   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> 2dumb's shrink called me and asked me to keep it going.  Seems that this is the only thing that gives 2dumb's life any meaning.


He's Institutionalized !

----------


## BENESSE

> 2dumb's shrink called me and asked me to keep it going.  *Seems that this is the only thing that gives 2dumb's life any meaning.*


No need to dis his old lady. You know she tries, bless her heart.

----------


## equus

You guys are so funny. LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb's shrink called me and asked me to keep it going.  Seems that this is the only thing that gives 2dumb's life any meaning.



 Wait.......My life is supposed to have meaning? :Blushing:

----------


## Ken

> Wait.......My life is supposed to have meaning?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Bs1ZZ-7b8

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Looks like our QC department (Ken and crash), is working overtime. Now they are trying to be film critics. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWdL9...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

ha ha ha h a  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> ha ha ha h a  LOL


 This one was your fault. You made me think about that show! LOL :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Justin Case

Round the World ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,SNAP !    LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> This is a PG-13 Forum.  That's cause for BANNING.  Rick, Crash, Sarge - you have a duty to perfume!


 You want sarge to perfume something???

That's just wrong! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> You want sarge to perfume something???
> 
> That's just wrong!


You just never learn, do ya', 2dumb?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang....and I was defending a mod. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

Why move from one crap thread to another ?  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It would be funny to find out the Neanderthals were verbally elite, highly intelligent and resentful of humans as less than Neanderthal.


 Oooohhhh....you mean like normal people being smarter than lawyers. :Tongue Smilie:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Why move from one crap thread to another ?


 I think it's job security, for crash.

It's kinda like making sure that the cow pies don't get mixed in with the horse apples. :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## Ken

> Oooohhhh....you mean like normal people being smarter than lawyers. LOL


I noticed that you waited for Crash to log off before you posted that.   :Sneaky2:   Just remember what Crash always says.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Looks like our QC department (Ken and crash), is working overtime. Now they are trying to be film critics.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWdL9...eature=related


 Hey Justin...did you notice that Ken and crash stayed strangly quiet about this post????

Here's another. (Ken is so cute, in his pink chaps.) LOL :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXf6o...eature=related

----------


## Ken

> You've obviously never seen me eat. LOL


Yes I have.  It's right here on video.   :Sneaky2: 

http://www.break.com/usercontent/200...op-221963.html

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yes I have.  It's right here on video.  
> 
> http://www.break.com/usercontent/200...op-221963.html


 Hmmmm....for some reason, all the people in that video seemed to have a yankee accent. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Hey Justin...did you notice that Ken and crash stayed strangly quiet about this post????
> 
> Here's another. (Ken is so cute, in his pink chaps.) LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXf6o...eature=related


LOL LOL,,  Ohhh   ,,,,,,,  Snap !

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 04:49 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 04:49 PM Ken+  Viewing Who's Online   
> 04:48 PM nell67  Viewing Who's Online


 It would appear that nell is watching Ken, watch me, watch nell, watch....well, you get what I mean. :Blushing:

----------


## Justin Case

> It would appear that nell is watching Ken, watch me, watch nell, watch....well, you get what I mean.


Hmmmmm,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anLfoy2XsFw

----------


## nell67

> It would appear that nell is watching Ken, watch me, watch nell, watch....well, you get what I mean.


Kind of a voyeuristic bunch,aren't we :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hmmmmm,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anLfoy2XsFw


 I was gonna post a link to 


> Jessica Simpson I've Got My Eyes on You


, but that song and the thought of Ken watching me, would just creep me out. :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Kind of a voyeuristic bunch,aren't we


 Yeah, that's what I was thinking......I just couldn't spell it. :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## nell67

> Yeah, that's what I was thinking......I just couldn't spell it. LOL



Me either,thank  God for spell check!

----------


## Ken

> Kind of a voyeuristic bunch,aren't we


Talked to one of our very old friends here today.  You catch that, Nell?

----------


## nell67

> Talked to one of our very old friends here today.  You catch that, Nell?


I sure did!  Tahyo!

----------


## Ken

> I sure did! Tahyo!


Dang, yeah! I keep sayin how much miss his posts - really hope he comes back home!  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> How about a couple of guys with only six strings each?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqWMo...eature=related


Not surprised you'd like that song, 2dumb!  I always took you for a "Queen" sorta' guy.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Not surprised you'd like that song, 2dumb!  I always took you for a "Queen" sorta' guy.


 How about the same guys....playing Mozart?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxUcJ...eature=related

..and for the Queen comment, I'm secure enough in my manhood, and mature enough, to enjoy their music without worrying about the rest of it. :Tt2:

----------


## Ken

> I'm secure enough in my manhood.........


I'm glad for you, 2dumb.  Now which one of these men are you?   :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS9OO0S5w2k

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm glad for you, 2dumb.  Now which one of these men are you?  
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS9OO0S5w2k


 Don't be silly......you know I'm a construction worker. LOL :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Holy crap, I'm dizzy. That must mean that crash has logged on. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

Which one of you were into the Pink Chaps again ? I forget ?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Which one of you were into the Pink Chaps again ? I forget ?


 You see??? Ken and crash got real quiet, *again*. Hmmmmm, isn't that strange? :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> You see??? Ken and crash got real quiet, *again*. Hmmmmm, isn't that strange?


Very Strange Indeed . hmmmm

----------


## Ken

> You see??? Ken and crash got real quiet, *again*. Hmmmmm, isn't that strange?





> Very Strange Indeed . hmmmm


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Ken, it's OK for you to come out. 

Yes, we know about you and your "peer", crash. :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## Ken

Do you recognize that picture, 2dumb?  It's kinda' famous.  Know what the name of it is?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Do you recognize that picture, 2dumb? Nope.
> 
>  It's kinda' famous. Must not be all that famous.
> 
>  Know what the name of it is? If I don't recognise the picture, how the heck would I know what it's called?


 Sheez, you lawyers ask the dumbest questions! :Sneaky2:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> If I don't recognise the picture, how the heck would I know what it's called?


 
The name of the picture is...........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



*THE CALM*
*BEFORE*
*THE STORM*
 :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

[QUOTE=Ken;220208]


> If I don't recognise the picture, how the heck would I know what it's called?[/quote]
> 
> The name of the picture is...........
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


 Oh......so your post was the boring before the humorous. When is the humorous part gonna be here? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

[quote=2dumb2kwit;220209]


> Oh......so your post was the boring before the humorous. When is the humorous part gonna be here?


YOUR DOORBELL SHOULD BE RINGING MOMENTARILY.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

[QUOTE=2dumb2kwit;220209]


> Oh......*so your post was the boring before the humorous.* When is the humorous part gonna be here?


Ha ha ha ha  LOL LOL

----------


## Ken

> I'm trying to lay off the junk, so when I want something to munch on,


You should try some of these.   :Innocent:   Two of my friends love 'em.  


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ken 
> Quality Control Director
> 
> I vac-seal a lot of my meds, just like tacmedic does. Others are in the "single-serve" pack. It's all waterproof, but I carry it in a small pouch. You may wanna' think about adding some prescription pain meds to your supply. Talk to your doc. *I have some serious stuff with me at all times - just in case.*


 So, what you're saying , is.....

This is your brain.---Ken
This is your brain on drugs.-----Justin Case

(I don't think crash is 100% yet, so I put this here, to save him some work.)  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *Watch the war begin*  
> 
> No worries.  If I'm gonna' head north, it'll be to someplace worth going to.  New Hampshire comes to mind.    Better mountains, better skiing, friendlier people.........


 Just so long as you're heading North. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Ken
> Quality Control Director
> 
> I vac-seal a lot of my meds, just like tacmedic does. Others are in the "single-serve" pack. It's all waterproof, but I carry it in a small pouch. You may wanna' think about adding some prescription pain meds to your supply. Talk to your doc. *I have some serious stuff with me at all times - just in case.*






> So, what you're saying , is.....
> 
> This is your brain.---Ken
> This is your brain on drugs.-----Justin Case
> 
> (I don't think crash is 100% yet, so I put this here, to save him some work.)


Maybe hes got a picture of me in his wallet ?  :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Maybe hes got a picture of me in his wallet ?


 You know.....I guess you could read it that way. Good point! :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yeah, and mildly annoying facts just didn't have a ring to it.





> Ok already, I get it,,,,,,,,,    No More "Facts" for you guys



 Ummmmm.......What about annoying Kens? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> May I suggest a personal favorite:


2dumb buys that stuff by the truckload.   :Innocent:

----------


## rebel

> 2dumb buys that stuff by the truckload.


Way funny!!!!

----------


## rebel

> 2dumb buys that stuff by the truckload.


Way funny!!!!  Where'd B's post go?

----------


## Ken

> Way funny!!!! Where'd B's post go?


We got moved here.  They charge extra for attachment carry-ons.

----------


## rebel

> We got moved here.  They charge extra for attachment carry-ons.


15 minutes later... I get it!

----------


## crashdive123

Rebel - you just got sucked into the vortex and landed in the wasteland. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb buys that stuff by the truckload.


 Heeeeeeeeeyyyyyyy......are you callin' me mild??? :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> WOW,  How lucky is that !


 No kidding! That's like picking Ken out, in this picture....on the first try! :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Same here, I think the forums had *a brain fart*.


Oh.  In other words, it was 2dumb's fault.  Right?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> whoever hosts this site may have been doing maint. on the server, or it may have had a problem they had to fix, Often if the problem goes unreported the "Host" may not even know about it, whoever Hosts this site does a real good job of keeping it up ! I have had experience with other sites that Had to switch servers due to frequent outage, This is the first Hiccup I have seen here,


Well, if it was a *brain fart*, it was 2dumb's fault.   :Innocent: 

However, if you are correct, and it was a *hiccup*, perhaps we should turn our attention to Sourdough.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

Dang,  That was fast  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Da dada da !  
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



* Mighty Mouth!* I mean....ummmm......uhhh... :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That's one of the very few meals I won't touch.  Everybody I know besides me loves Shepard's Pie.  Everybody says that their (or their Mom's) Shepard's Pie is the best.  Well, I've tried 'em all.  The only thing I had to decide was which one I hated the least.  I can't stand that meal, and so, to paraphrase a former President of the United States, 
> 
> _"I do not like Shepard's Pie.  And I haven't liked it since I was a little kid and my mother made me eat it. And I'm the Director of Quality Control at the Wilderness Survival Forums, and I'm not going to eat any more Shepard's Pie."  
> _


 Pfft.....That was like...three phrases. (Three is more than a pair.) :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> Pfft.....That was like...three phrases. (Three is more than a pair.)


Hi Crash  :Smile:

----------


## Ken

> My friends and I haven't done any shooting, lately..........We had one heck of a thunderstorm, followed by a few hours of steady rain.


Bet you haven't taken a shower lately, either.  Too bad you didn't bring any soap.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

Reminder to Self:  Never reply to a 2dumb post when Crash is online.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Use that to solicit new clients do you?


 If I had said that, my post would have been moved. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> If I had said that, my post would have been moved.


Crash, move this post. é

----------


## Ken

> Crash, move this post. é


Thank you, Crash.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Thank you, Crash.



http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...light=ash hole

----------


## crashdive123

> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...light=ash hole


Do you actually believe that it wouldn't have gotten moved without the request? :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Do you actually believe that it wouldn't have gotten moved without the request?


 No....actually, I meant to direct my last post to *both* of you. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> No....actually, I meant to direct my last post to *both* of you. LOL


 :Sneaky2:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLcNd...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

> you Sure That's Right?  The "B" Response?


Yikes !,,,,,

----------


## Ken

Snort.  Chuckle.

----------


## Justin Case

> Snort.  Chuckle.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

:Whistling:  :Whistling:  :Whistling: ,,,,,LOL

----------


## Ken

> Dear Friends,
> My neighbor was recently in the hospital for a small surgical procedure, a butt lift. She didn't have the most pleasant of experiences. I wanted to show you how it turned out. I think something went wrong. I don't recommend having this done.


Just one foot higher and she would have had that "2dumb" look.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Crash just logged in.  Good morning, Crash!   :Smile:

----------


## Ken

I look at that picture and it reminds me of 2dumb talking.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I look at that picture and it reminds me of 2dumb talking.


 What picture would that be??? :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> What picture would that be???


He got booted quicker than he thougt he would.  Don't ask me how I know. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> What picture would that be???


The one that Crash posted of that sinkhole in Guatemala.  :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

*snicker, snicker*   You got booted.....AGAIN! LOL

----------


## Ken

> *snicker, snicker* You got booted.....AGAIN! LOL


Darn comment didn't last there for 30 seconds.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## BENESSE

I think _I'm_ experiencing a senior moment right here.
My hair hurts trying to make sense of it.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I think _I'm_ experiencing a senior moment right here.
> My hair hurts trying to make sense of it.


 Hahaha....just wait till you read the BP oil thread! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Is there anything else, that you need help with?


Well, yes there is.  My car needs to be washed and waxed.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Crash, you're trying to kill me, aren't you?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Pay attention, ya dang yankee lawyer.....you're fallin' behind, again! :Innocent: 




> 08:30 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 08:29 PM crashdive123+  Viewing Who's Online   
> 08:29 PM Justin Case+  Viewing Who's Online   
> 08:18 PM Ken+  Replying to Thread 
> Whale Wars

----------


## Justin Case

I got stuck for awhile contemplating you having an office  :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I got stuck for awhile contemplating you having an office


 LOL....that happens to me, sometimes! :Blushing:

----------


## oly

This thread is kinda like... well.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLHrk...eature=related

----------


## Justin Case

> This thread is kinda like... well.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLHrk...eature=related


Hahahahahahah  Thats Priceless !    (contagious)   :Smile:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey, you old yankee fart....how you doin' today??? :Innocent: 


 :gimp:

----------


## Ken

> Hey, you old yankee fart....how you doin' today???


Limping along slowly and painfully. Tried walking with a cane and fell flat on my face. Twice.  :Sneaky2:  Tried walking with the crutches and did okay. Tried walking without crutches or a cane and fell flat on my face about 5 times. I even taught my self new hyphenated swears! 

Can't carry anything (briefcase) if I'm using crutches. I was prepping for a trial for 4 hours today with 2 other lawyers, and pacing around the conference table (with a bit of pain meds inside  :Blushing: ) helped. First, I have to stand up and stretch the leg by putting pressure against the top of the foot without screaming profanity. Once the muscle stretches, I can hobble very slowly.

Thing is, the leg becomes really stiff if I sit for just 5 minutes. Then, if I stand up, it hurts like hell. But if I keep moving, it loosens up and the pain becomes merely excruciating when I walk. 

Thank God for:

1. A great mattress; and
2. Ice bags and ice packs; and
3. A comfortable couch: and
4. Jacuzzi's; and
5. Percodan

I took a perk 2 hours ago. Wonder if it's okay to have a beer now.  :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

You Need one of these until it heals  :Smile: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Limping along slowly and painfully. Tried walking with a cane and fell flat on my face. Twice.  Tried walking with the crutches and did okay. Tried walking without crutches or a cane and fell flat on my face about 5 times. I even taught my self new hyphenated swears! 
> 
> Can't carry anything (briefcase) if I'm using crutches. I was prepping for a trial for 4 hours today with 2 other lawyers, and pacing around the conference table (with a bit of pain meds inside ) helped. First, I have to stand up and stretch the leg by putting pressure against the top of the foot without screaming profanity. Once the muscle stretches, I can hobble very slowly.
> 
> Thing is, the leg becomes really stiff if I sit for just 5 minutes. Then, if I stand up, it hurts like hell. But if I keep moving, it loosens up and the pain becomes merely excruciating when I walk. 
> 
> Thank God for:
> 
> 1. A great mattress; and
> ...


 Little tip....Put one of those swinging cup holders (like they have on boats) on one of your crutches, to carry your beer.

----------


## BENESSE

What on earth happened to Ken?

----------


## Justin Case

He tore the Calf Muscles in his leg ,  (OUCH!)

----------


## BENESSE

> He tore the Calf Muscles in his leg ,  (OUCH!)


Doin' what?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Doin' what?


 I'm guessin' he fell off his shoes. :Innocent:  LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQZrC3ljtuM

----------


## Justin Case

> Doin' what?


Kicking the Cat ,,  

no, He was trying to push a stack of wood shelves with his leg, (backwards),

he was here a little while ago, Said something about taking a percadan and was going to have a beer,   So Now , He is probably passed out in the chair with drool running down his chin . :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

:Ohmy:   :Lol:

----------


## BENESSE

I am sure he's just doing a dry run for WTSHTF.

----------


## Ken

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MT3CihStFQ  :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What happened...temporary insanity or are back in the old saddle again?


Temporary????? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Temporary?????


Ahhhhhhhhhh, hah, hah, hah, hah, hah!

----------


## crashdive123

Miss me? :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Miss me?


Who are you?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Trip To The Zoo


And an especially good picture of 2dumb!  :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

You, Crashdive, are a cruel man.   :Sneaky2:   You hand me a present, and take it away as soon as I use it.   :Innocent:

----------


## BENESSE

This is the only thread that really messes with my mind any time posts appear from elsewhere out of context. Like something my grandmother (Alzheimers) would set up.

----------


## Ken

> This is the only thread that really messes with my mind any time posts appear from elsewhere out of context. Like something my grandmother (Alzheimers) would set up.


That's why I try to remember to include a quote in my posts.   :Blushing:

----------


## Justin Case

> And an especially good picture of 2dumb! 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Not sure why,  But it made me think of George Burns  :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Not quite, 2dumb. I think I have this Photobucket thing worked out, so after over two years of virtual anonymity, here I am at a recent wedding:
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 So....were back to the eternal question......

.......is the tie crooked, or is it the lawyer? :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 53.  That's Fifty-three.


 Age.....or waist??? :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Age.....or waist???


 *Snicker, Snicker*

...Or height? :Innocent: LOL

----------


## Ken

> Age.....or waist???


Age, fat boy.  My waist is now a size 34.  *smug look*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Age, fat boy.  My waist is now a size 34.  *smug look*


Oh, I see. I ask a question and my post gets moved......You call me "fatboy" and that's OK. :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Some more AC/DC.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvP0uwl3Q6A



Of course, Ken likes this version, better. :Innocent:  LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR6N-O6A1ss

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Eeeeeasy, there Ken. You don't have to feel left out, anymore! :Blushing: 

http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/mi...omote-safe-sex

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> How about me?  Am I one of your heros, 2dumb?



Yeah....






...sure....







.....really. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> How about me?  Am I one of your heros, 2dumb?


 ...and you're a "SuperHero", to some. :Innocent: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWmPLIPz6kQ

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So is Ken the wind beneath your wings 2dumb ?


 Pffft! He's not even a breeze on my.....oh, nevermind. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So is Ken the wind beneath your wings 2dumb ?


 Answer #2

 No, but I've heard that his butt whistles, when *he* flies. :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> ...and you're a "SuperHero", to some.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWmPLIPz6kQ


Why do you always post those links, 2dumb?  Are you infatuated with that topic?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Why do you always post those links, 2dumb?  Are you infatuated with that topic?


 Nah.......I just figure it aggravates the crap out of you. :Innocent:  LOL

....and we don't want you filling up with crap, and getting dingleberryitus, again. :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Nah.......I just figure it aggravates the crap out of you. LOL
> 
> ....and we don't want you filling up with crap, and getting dingleberryitus, again.



 Well....that, and Jeff Dunham is just friggin' funny! LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Five pounds and I achieve my ideal *BMI*. Weighed myself today.  I figure I'll be there in a coupla' weeks. Wanna' be in shape in case I take a week off this summer.  http://www.atlantis.com/default.aspx





> Ken - You'll be pleased to know that I am at my ideal *BMI*....and a couple of other folks as well. That should make me pretty healthy, right?


 BMI???

Bowel
Movement
Icon

 :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> How about just "*YOU*" instead of "*YOU GUYS*?"
> 
> Thing is, he wasn't part of our small group, and I wasn't hanging out with him.  For me, it's simply a matter of respect.  My mother ain't a "guy."


 I thought that up in yankeeville, they say "youz guys". :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Move to Texas,   They say Y'all


 He doesn't have to go that far south. LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'd bet he's just sitting there....watching himself over and over.  :Innocent:  LOL





> 05:58 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing Who's Online   
> 05:53 PM Ken+  Viewing Thread 
> The new Star Wars.

----------


## Ken

> I'd bet he's just sitting there....watching himself over and over.  LOL


Ain't you the guy who sent me the PM asking me to look at that thread?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ain't you the guy who sent me the PM asking me to look at that thread?


 Yeah, but I didn't know that you would stay there....looking at yourself over and over! :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Yeah, but I didn't know that you would stay there....looking at yourself over and over! LOL


I didn't recognise myself the first time around.  Then, I said "NO! I can't believe that 2dumb is really that obsessed with me."   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Hey 2dumb, you think that Crash is upset that we're posting here instead of all over the Forum?  Are we depriving him of his "moving the post" fun?   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I didn't recognise myself *the first time around*.  Then, I said "NO! I can't believe that 2dumb is really that obsessed with me."


 So, you admit watching it over and over. LOL :Tongue Smilie:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey 2dumb, you think that Crash is upset that we're posting here instead of all over the Forum?  Are we depriving him of his "moving the post" fun?


 I was waiting to see if it confused him, or if he'd move these post to the star wars thread.  :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Justin Case

> I didn't recognise myself the first time around.  Then, I said "NO! I can't believe that 2dumb is really that obsessed with me."


I wonder what other bodies he has pasted your face onto and hung on the wall ?   :Innocent:  lol

----------


## Ken

> I wonder what other bodies he has pasted your face onto and hung on the wall ?  lol


I'm thinking maybe that one that you better not post again unless you want Nell to kill you.   :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

> I didn't recognise myself the first time around.  Then, I said "NO! I can't believe that 2dumb is really that obsessed with me."





> I wonder what other bodies he has pasted your face onto and hung on the wall ?   lol





> I'm thinking maybe that one that you better not post again unless you want Nell to kill you.


Its probably something like this   LOL  LOL  :Innocent:  hahahhahah

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I'm confused! Dewberries over here are very closely related to Blackberries, and are black. How come yours are red?





> I dont have a good answer for that other than they may be in the Raspberry family here.


 Winnie....He may not know the difference between dewberries and raspberries. He does live near Ken, which makes him a yankee, you know. :Innocent:  LOL

 (I confess....I didn't know what a dewberry was, so I googled it. All the pictures I saw, looked like blackberries, to me.) :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Heeeey, wait a minute! I wasn't picking on Ken....I was picking on Stargazer! :Sneaky2:

----------


## Winnie

You know it's just as well I pop in here from time to time, I would never have seen you answer 2D. I had to do a double check too, because I was confused by Stargazers red Dewberries! :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Test 1 is complete! Elbow macaroni as a side dish to some grilled salmon.
> 
> About an hour ago, I cracked open a 1 lb. package of the (Prince) elbow macaroni I vac-sealed in January of 2001. After a VERY close inspection, I found no evidence of insects whatsoever.
> 
> The macaroni appeared near normal - *a barely perceptable amount of "shrinkage" was noticable,* and the pasta seemed to have become slightly more brittle.
> 
> I cooked it al dente and about 5% of the pieces split open lengthwise or broke apart during the boiling process. Next came the taste test (without any sauce) when it when done. There was a barely perceptable degradation in flavor, but I didn't find any significant difference in the texture or "chewiness" of the pasta. 
> 
> After draining the pasta, I added some butter, parsley, and crushed garlic (and just a dash of salt and black pepper) and again taste tested it. 
> ...


 You were probably just a little nervous. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> You were probably just a little nervous.


That makes two of your posts I've reported in 10 minutes.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That makes two of your posts I've reported in 10 minutes.


 What...dang it??? :Sneaky2: 
I was trying to give you encouragement. I could have told you that it was ....

http://wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=atrophy

----------


## Ken

> What...dang it???
> I was trying to give you encouragement. I could have told you that it was ....
> 
> http://wordnetweb.princeton.edu/perl/webwn?s=atrophy


That's one problem you'll never have WITH YOUR MOUTH!  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Bad wood stove= controlled burn, I'm sure in your job you have heard of it. It just doesn't seem right, you and 2 dumb getting along like club mates from when you were kids. Isn't the vine stuff an invasive species that is taking over lower New England?


2dumb's girlfriend has been sending me money so that I'll be nice to him.   :Innocent: 

I've walked a few thousand miles through the woods in Southern New England, and I ain't seen anything quite like this.  On a better note, we have a load of wild raspberry bushes.  If I could only get to them..........   :Blushing:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *2dumb's girlfriend has been sending me money so that I'll be nice to him.* 
> 
> I've walked a few thousand miles through the woods in Southern New England, and I ain't seen anything quite like this.  On a better note, we have a load of wild raspberry bushes.  If I could only get to them..........


 That's funny, 'cuz yours is sending it back to me, so that I'll be nice to you. Women....go figure. :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> That's funny, 'cuz yours is sending it back to me, so that I'll be nice to you. Women....go figure.


That must be part of the 10% I give my girlfriend from what your girlfriend sends me.   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Ticks breathe through spiracles, not their butt.


Does 2dumb have spiracles?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Does 2dumb have spiracles?


Hey, wait a minute.........  I didn't post that here.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I wonder if Ken celebrates "Shark Week" ?


 I wonder if sharks celebrate "Lawyer Week". :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Somehow I always thought you were more handsome than that


 So does he. :Sneaky2:  LOL

----------


## Ken

> Maybe I've just become too jaded living where I do and hearing about *someone or other impersonating* a police officer, a fire fighter or a sheriff.


....or a moron.   :Innocent: 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

(Crash!!!   :Nono:  That wasn't an insult, so you can't move my post.   :Tt2: )

----------


## crashdive123

> (Crash!!!   That wasn't an insult, so you can't move my post.  )


Wanna bet?

----------


## Ken

> Wanna bet?


Trying to make me feel right at home, ain't ya'?   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oh...Oh....I have another one!

Start a "battle of the wits" with a lawyer, that has a genius I.Q......and kick his butt!!! :Tongue Smilie:  LOL

----------


## BENESSE

> Oh...Oh....I have another one!
> 
> Start a "battle of the wits" with a lawyer, that has a genius I.Q......and kick his butt!!! LOL


So that's where _that_ post went. 
I suppose that would be a rush _if only_ there were lawyers with genius IQ.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Rick

Slumming Benesse?

----------


## BENESSE

> Slumming Benesse?


Boy, nothing gets by you!

----------


## Rick

Even the bad part of the forum is my beat. You probably don't want to hang around here too long. There are a lot of undesirables around here.

----------


## BENESSE

Just got lost officer...won't happen again. :Blushing: 
(besides...I was just following a post that got moved from a good neighborhood)

----------


## crashdive123

Careful B - It's kind of like......

Come to the light Carol-Ann, come to the light.

----------


## BENESSE

See, this post (my dog) just ran away  and I went looking for it. And before I knew it, I was in a dark place and couldn't find my way out. Cross my heart and hope you buy that.  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

We get a lot of folks like you that come down from the regular side of the forum looking to buy trolls. You aren't trying to buy trolls are ya?

----------


## BENESSE

No sir, not me!
Just ask my Sunday School Teacher,
2D.

----------


## Justin Case

> *Just got lost officer...won't happen again*.
> (besides...I was just following a post that got moved from a good neighborhood)


Too Late !  Assume the Position !    Stop Resisting !   You're Gonna Get Tased !

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

See....that's how it works. I try to stay in the nice neighborhoods, but I just keep getting forced back here, by da man. :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

You better tie yourself to a tree 2dumb,  Theres a storm a brewin !!

----------


## Rick

Turn around and put your hands on that keyboard. You got anything sharp on you?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Too Late !  Assume the Position !    Stop Resisting !   You're Gonna Get Tased !


 LOL! B, in "the position".............sweet! :Tongue Smilie:  LOL

 Y'all stand back.....I'll search her. :Innocent:  :Tongue Smilie:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You better tie yourself to a tree 2dumb,  Theres a storm a brewin !!


 You talkin' about Earl....or B??? :Blushing:  LOL

----------


## Rick

Yeah, ya'll stand back. She's got a knife in each boot. I wanna watch this searchin' he's gonna do.

----------


## BENESSE

> LOL! B, in "the position".............sweet! LOL
> 
>  Y'all stand back.....I'll search her. LOL


If you're not careful, you'll be searching for something or other in the bushes. Know what I mean?  :Sneaky2:

----------


## oly

Just saying what can end up in some contest :Innocent: 
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ad.php?t=13296

----------


## BENESSE

Glad _you_ said it, not me.

----------


## oly

They may have to pass a minimum size :Nod:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang it....I miss all the excitement. Well....I'm glad you guys worked it out, what ever it was.

 Now....I think we will all feel better, if we pick on Ken. :2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

What's wrong with you guys?
That gnome in Kens yard was Ken. LOL :dissolve:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hey, Gang!
> 
> A short post to say I'm still alive and well.  (Sorry to disappoint some of you.  )
> 
> I've been really swamped with new work and trials lately.  Thank God for secretaries who type fast.  We've generated over 2,000 pages of paperwork in the last couple of weeks.  There goes one more tree.  
> 
> Finished a jury trial yesterday on a pretty significant case involving *a prominent local restaurant owner that's generated lots of publicity.*  Not guilty on all counts.  The system actually works sometimes, and in the last 15 months the man at least got to learn who his friends really are.
> 
> Gotta' get going.  Court starts at 9:00.  I'll catch you all tonight.


 I'm not gonna ask what he was accused of. (snicker, snicker)

----------


## Rick

There is nothing more sad that watching a man argue with himself. 

He'll return someday, Lassie, I just know he will. Then you can bite him a new one. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ahhhh - a fine picture of KSO.


 KSO???
Hmmm.....Kens sister, Olive? :Dots:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> *Nope - not moving things*.  If they move you, take note and provide a link in the nomination thread when it opens.


 Sure....you say that now. Lets see how long that last, when Ken gets back! LOL :3:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I just had to open my big mouth. :Oops:  LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

So, now we know what's been keeping Ken so busy!!! LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So, now we know what's been keeping Ken so busy!!! LOL


 Crash is a little busy today...so I went ahead and put this post in this thread. Get well soon, crash!

----------


## Winnie

By the lack of posts in the thread, I reckon Crash has lost his way to this thread anyway! When are you and Ken coming back hmm?

----------


## BENESSE

2D are you suggesting Ken's been busy fertilizing his lawn?

----------


## Winnie

And why are his hands still in his trousers??

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2D are you suggesting Ken's been busy fertilizing his lawn?


 His, or somebody elses. LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> And why are his hands still in his trousers??


 That is strange, isn't it....a lawyer with his hands in his own pockets! LOL

 It must be some kinda cold, there!!! LOL

----------


## BENESSE

Thank you 2D, for documenting his whereabouts.
I am surprised you didn't help. (considering you're full of it.)  :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yes.  I will order a lifetime supply of magnesium and mix it with water 3X a day and drink ALL of it EVERYDAY.


 Then you can tell people "Hold on....I'll sh** you a new firestarter"! LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Wrong end, BENESSE.


 You're a chithead??? :Tt2:  LOL

----------


## Ken

Ahhhh HA HA HA HA!  Crash is back in business movin your dumb-@ss posts again, 2dumb.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ahhhh HA HA HA HA!  Crash is back in business movin your dumb-@ss posts again, 2dumb.


 It will be OK.

While he was gettin' cut on, I posted a jab or two at you, and I went ahead and put them in that other thread, since crash was out of commission.

 Now that he's back on duty, it'll make him feel needed! LOL :Lol:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I'll go ahead and move this to the front.....so it will be easier for crash to find. :Lol:

----------


## crashdive123

**sigh**  Even left handed - not too much of a challenge.

BTW 2D - I had already deleted those.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> **sigh**  Even left handed - not too much of a challenge.
> 
> BTW 2D - I had already deleted those.


 See....I told you that even one handed, you were out typing me......dang it! LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I wonder if that yankee lawyer is smart enough to check this thread, for some more insults? :Tt2:

----------


## Ken

Crash?  Why not just delete 2dumb?

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash?  Why not just delete 2dumb?


Just no sport in it.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Crash?  Why not just delete 2dumb?


 Then who would keep this place entertained, when you disappear for months at a time???

 I swear, for someone who is supposed to smart, you sure have a hard time understanding things. Pfft. :Tt2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

BTW, Ken....that's a great picture of you at the top of this page. LOL :Lol:

----------


## Ken

I understand.  You're standards are very high, my friend.

However, mine are just a bit lower than yours!  Can I do it?  Please?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I understand.  You're standards are very high, my friend.
> 
> However, mine are just a bit lower than yours!  Can I do it?  Please?


 Pfft....you're out manned, you better hope crash will do it for you. LOL

 Oh...and Ken....we won't mess with you too bad about being gone for so long. We understand that you had super-hero stuff to do.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGxZ2FKwQdI

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 05:18 PM BENESSE  Private Messaging   
> 05:23 PM crashdive123+  Private Messaging   
> 05:20 PM Ken+  Private Messaging   
> 05:18 PM klkak  Private Messaging


 Dang.....you ever get that feeling, that people are talking about you? LOL :Ph34r:

----------


## klkak

> Dang.....you ever get that feeling, that people are talking about you? LOL


As far as you know I've never talked about you behind your back......!

----------


## klkak

> Pfft....you're out manned, you better hope crash will do it for you. LOL
> 
>  Oh...and Ken....we won't mess with you too bad about being gone for so long. We understand that you had super-hero stuff to do.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGxZ2FKwQdI


More likely he had to do "time"!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> As far as you know I've never talked about you behind your back......!


 Thanks.....Hey,wait a minute! LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> More likely he had to do "time"!


 LOL....see post 2221. :Lol:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hmmm.....did lawyer boy get lost??? :Wavey:

----------


## klkak

> Hmmm.....did lawyer boy get lost???


He's searching through old briefs looking for something witty to say.

----------


## Ken

> Hmmm.....did lawyer boy get lost???





> He's searching through old briefs looking for something witty to say.


Both of you are despicable.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> He's searching through old briefs looking for something witty to say.


 LOL...and all he will find, is skid-marks! :Lol:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Both of you are despicable.


 Is that all you've got?

Who are you, and what did you do with Ken??? :angermanagement:

----------


## klkak

> Is that all you've got?
> 
> Who are you, and what did you do with Ken???


..... :Stupid: ..... "What did you do with Ken"

----------


## BENESSE

> LOL...and *all he will find, is skid-marks!*





> Is that all you've got?


Gee, 2D. Not exactly Andrew Dice Clay material. Gotta get some tips on sharpening them knives.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Gee, 2D. Not exactly Andrew Dice Clay material. Gotta get some tips on sharpening them knives.


 I'm trying to give the little fella a chance.

I know, I know....you're not used to me being that considerate, but I really am. :Wink:

----------


## BENESSE

> I'm trying to give the little fella a chance.
> 
> I know, I know....*you're not used to me being that considerate, but I really am*.


Save it for next year. I'll need time to adjust.

----------


## klkak

2dumb2kwit  2:18pm  Private Messaging  

Does this mean you are talking behind your own back?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb2kwit  2:18pm  Private Messaging  
> 
> Does this mean you are talking behind your own back?


 I wish I knew.

I'm trying to find out. LOL :Wavey:

----------


## Ken

> After reading about his "beanglop", I think SD may _make_ that kind of strike! LOL


Stealin' my ideas AGAIN, 2dumb?   :Huh:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Stealin' my ideas AGAIN, 2dumb?


 Didn't realize you had any. (Snicker, snicker)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

You searching for a clue....again? :Confused1:  LOL




> 09:54 PM Ken+  Searching Forums

----------


## klickitat

Ken, I have no dog in this fight and only read a couple of the posts on this thing. 

Did I catch it right, that you are a lawyer?

----------


## Ken

> Ken, I have no dog in this fight and only read a couple of the posts on this thing. 
> 
> Did I catch it right, that you are a lawyer?


Yeah, I guess the cat is outta' the bag.

----------


## klickitat

> Yeah, I guess the cat is outta' the bag.


That is too funny, all this time I thought you were just a flaming liberal, albeit a little inconsistent.

----------


## Ken

> That is too funny, all this time I thought you were just a flaming liberal, albeit a little inconsistent.


Me?  A _LIBERAL? _ Me????  LMAO!!!!

----------


## Ken

klickitat, look waaaaaaaay over your right shoulder.  That's me at the far end.

----------


## klickitat

> klickitat, look waaaaaaaay over your right shoulder.  That's me at the far end.


That's what I am saying. You sound right of the issues, but come off as a liberal. The lawyer thing explains it all.

----------


## klickitat

Oh as for being to the right, I am a hard core  Constitutional Libertarian

----------


## Ken

> That's what I am saying. You sound right of the issues, but come off as a liberal. The lawyer thing explains it all.


My avatar explains it all.

----------


## Ken

> Oh as for being to the right, *I am a hard core Constitutional Libertarian*


Nice to meet you, brother!

----------


## BENESSE

> That's what I am saying. You sound right of the issues, but come off as a liberal. *The lawyer thing explains it all*.


Or maybe his avatar.

----------


## Rick

Klick, you can get a dog in this fight. Just don't get a squirrel in it. The Liberal gets pretty testy about squirrels.

----------


## crashdive123

> Klick, you can get a dog in this fight. Just don't get a squirrel in it. The Liberal gets pretty testy about squirrels.


Ohh - ouch!!!

----------


## Justin Case

> That is too funny, all this time I thought you were just a flaming liberal, albeit a little inconsistent.





> Me?  A _LIBERAL? _ Me????  LMAO!!!!


Bwwwwwaaaaaa hahahahahahahha,,   


( you are still in the closet is all)   lol

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> If we killed all the weather forecasters, would we still get snow?


 No, but if we killed all the lawyers, *everything* would cost a lot less, due to the lack of *lawsuits*!  :eyepoke:

----------


## Ken

> No, but if we killed all the lawyers, *everything* would cost a lot less, due to the lack of *lawsuits*!


Is Crashdive logged in?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Pretty much the same here, LowKey.  Thought we'd get hit a bit harder than you closer to the coast.  
> 
> I'm cranking up the thermostat, getting the sunlamp out from the attic, spreading a beach mat over the living room floor, throwing on a swimsuit, playing some Caribbean genre tunes on my iPod, and mixing up a batch of Pina Coladas. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCF4R...eature=related


 No you're not.....'cuz you're gonna have this song stuck in your head, all day! AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDdlHmzIdn8

----------


## Ken

> No, but if we killed all the lawyers, *everything* would cost a lot less, due to the lack of *lawsuits*!


Yeah, and we could still buy a set of 9 SAE open/box wrenches (made in China!) for $9.99, just like my client did.  They came with a lifetime guarantee!  

That guarantee was a good thing, because the first time he used one of them wrenches, the "ear" snapped off and turned his eyeball into splotch of goo that ran all over his shirt.  

I still have a few unopened sets of those wrenches left over from the destructive lab testing.  Want me to send you one, 2dumb?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yeah, and we could still buy a set of 9 SAE open/box wrenches (made in China!) for $9.99, just like my client did.  They came with a lifetime guarantee!  
> 
> That guarantee was a good thing, because the first time he used one of them wrenches, the "ear" snapped off and turned his eyeball into splotch of goo that ran all over his shirt.  
> 
> I still have a few unopened sets of those wrenches left over from the destructive lab testing.  Want me to send you one, 2dumb?


 Nope. I don't use cheap wrenches. They break, and could hurt you. Any dummy knows that. :eyepoke:

----------


## Ken

> Nope. I don't use cheap wrenches. They break, and could hurt you. Any dummy knows that.


They still sell 'em!  Maybe they'll stop if they get sued enough.   :Big Grin:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> They still sell 'em!  Maybe they'll stop if they get sued enough.


 McDonalds still sells hot coffee....but it cost more now, cuz they had to pay for that lawsuit. (And probable future suits.) :6:

----------


## Ken

> McDonalds still sells hot coffee....but it cost more now, cuz they had to pay for that lawsuit. (And probable future suits.)


McDonalds spends more money everyday on coffee stirrers than it cost to settle that lawsuit.  Don't you love it when you get a coffee at the drive-thru and the lid isn't put on properly?  

I have a cousin who owns a chain of Dunkin Donuts.  The gross PROFIT on a medium cup of coffee is about $1.80.  I figure that McDonalds broke even within 15 minutes of writing that check.  

And thanks, 2dumb.  Now I'm thinking about McDonalds breakfasts, and Egg McMuffins, and pancakes, and bacon.  I'll be in the kitchen.

----------


## BENESSE

I only wish the woman who got burned did community service time for stupidity.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> I only wish the woman who got burned did community service time for stupidity.


Yeah, after all it was before "Iced Coffee" became so popular! What did she think, that she would spill it and only have to worry about a stain?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> B'sides - most of my soup supply is dry mix stuff.  Prolly good for a few million years, *in my colon*.


 There...I fixed it for you. LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Look...I found out what kept Ken away from the computer, for so long!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=41ADe...eature=related

----------


## Rick

Cute. Real cute. No uniform. No training. No nuttin'. Squirrel ninja wannabes are startin' to show up every where.

----------


## crashdive123

What you didn't see on the camera - what was upsetting the squirrel so much - the cameraman was showing it his nuts.




















Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> So will that be paid for out of the 35% death tax, that goes into effect 1-1-11?


Don't worry about it, 2dumb.  I've already had your "end of life" planning taken care of for you.

----------


## Ken

10 - 9 - 8 - 7 - 6 ..................

----------


## Ken

I see that the cold weather has slowed Crash's reflexes down a bit.

----------


## Rick

I think it's the surgery. He's furiously typing with one finger even as we speak...type.

----------


## Rick

If he figures out how to turn on Windows voice you guys are in a whole world of trouble.

----------


## crashdive123

> If he figures out how to turn on Windows voice you guys are in a whole world of trouble.


Seriously?   Hmmmmm.


Nah - that would be like shooting fish in a barrel....or on a pond.....or in a den.....or something.

----------


## Ken

> I see that the cold weather has slowed Crash's reflexes down a bit.


11 minutes.  



08:19 PM crashdive123+ Viewing Thread 
The Official 2D2K VS Ken Thread

----------


## Rick

I'll bet with Ken back you're working up a sweat. Not to mention a blister on your finger.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

*LOL...*...Rick has even been booted to the 2d vs Ken thread! LOL :Smash:  :clap: 

 You heathen! LOL

----------


## equus

> *LOL...*...Rick has even been booted to the 2d vs Ken thread! LOL
> 
>  You heathen! LOL


Nice..Play nice now gents....LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

You see that, Rick? Ken's back, and before you know it, you and I both are getting booted out off threads! Hmmm....what could be the common denomun.....denumina....donomen.....the cause???

----------


## equus

Your mouth?????  Just wondering....LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang, Ken....did you fall asleep? LOL




> 12:07 PM 2dumb2kwit  Viewing User Profile   
> 11:54 AM Ken+  Creating Thread 
> General Chat

----------


## Ken

> Dang, Ken....did you fall asleep? LOL


Had to step away from the keyboard for a while, 2dumb.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Had to step away from the keyboard for a while, 2dumb.


 Oh, you had to take a .......







....break. LOL :knight:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

See....I told y'all!!

----------


## Justin Case

> Oh, you had to take a .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....break. LOL


ohhh,,  thats just WRONG ,,,,,,,, :Bored:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hmmmmmm.  Maybe it did freeze over?


 Didn't someone say, one time, that Ken will stop posting when......uht ohhhhhhh! :Whistling:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Let's say that somebody had some DDT and some Chlordane left over from the 1970's.  Would it still be okay to use?


 Yes. You should probably use it like aftershave. :Tt2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken, does this mean that crash is not going to be an extremist any more???LOL




> 08:00 PM crashdive123+  Moderating

----------


## Rick

Man, the minute a guy can dress himself he's moving stuff left and right.

----------


## crashdive123

> Man, the minute a guy can dress himself he's moving stuff left and right.


Nah.  Still just using the left.  The right is "tied up" for at least three more weeks.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> When I moved into my Mass. house, this stuff was on the walls of my closet.   I still have the box in the basement
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 That explains a lot! :Mellow:

----------


## Ken

> there is not a weapon in existence more powerful than the human mind.


That's not true!  How about 2dumb?   :Confused1:

----------


## Ken

Notice that Crash isn't logged in?  :Creepy:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That's not true!  How about 2dumb?


 He said _human_ mind. LOL

----------


## Ken

> He said _human_ mind. LOL


I stand corrected.  Sorry.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Maybe a poll to see if we need a poll?


 How about a poll to see if we should turn Ken into a newt....again. :Huh:

----------


## Ken

> How about a poll to see if we should turn Ken into a newt....again.


Crash is sleeping at the switch.  Nice.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash is sleeping at the switch.  Nice.


Actually, I was sleeping in the chair.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hey Ken.....lets be positive. Maybe the new forum will make it harder for crash to move our posts around. LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken......we're sending some snow, up your way. We know how much you like the stuff!  LOL :FRlol:

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey Ken.....lets be positive. Maybe the new forum will make it harder for crash to move our posts around. LOL


So much for that plan.

----------


## Ken

> Ken......we're sending some snow, up your way. We know how much you like the stuff! LOL


Enough to bury you until the spring thaw.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So much for that plan.


 Pfft! OK...so far I haven't found anything that I like about the new stuff.

There are a few things that I don't like about it.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Enough to bury you until the spring thaw.


What? No smilie???

----------


## Ken

> In the show they were looking at a specific sea organism that only lives at specific depths and in specific temperatures. They have found fossilized remains 80 feet higher on land at the same time frame that the shelf melted. That's all I know.


Sea worms.  They found 'em in North Carolina, near the Virginia border.  At least one of them is still alive and posting.

----------


## Ken

Crash?  Did I mention any names?  Well?  Did I?  Why do you automatically assume I'm referring to 2dumb?  Huh?  Whyyyyyyyy?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I guess crash is asleep, in his chair....again!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Kevin, Kevin, Kevin.  *shakes head*  Read all those old PMs I sent you.  You should have known that already!
> 
> BTW - I'm not flexible enough to put my head where you told me it was about 5 PMs back...........


 Wait, wait, wait......Kevin can tell the difference between your head, and your....

...huh, well I'll be......

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> That level of fix is *in the bowels of the forum. I'm not at all surprised that you'd be there* but it's not something I can remedy. Chris will have to twik the tables or fix the forms or correct the code of whatever it is he does. It's all quite beneath me.


 Oh....I was looking for Ken.
He must be on levels even lower. LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ah, reminds me the good old days, before I became a lawyer, when banks used to pay me, among other things, to break into their shareholder service (mutual funds) systems.  I remember that Asst. VP in Boston in 1984.  The one at the meeting in the prototype center, where I was about to present my initial security analysis findings to my firm's owner and to a SVP and two VPs from the bank.  The same Asst. VP who indignantly said that she had personally designed a tamper-proof system, and that nobody could ever break into it, and that paying my firm to redesign the system was a waste of money.  The one whose head snapped up (so I was told) when the demonstration printer started printing out checks payable to me only 5 minutes after I excused myself from the meeting.  The very same one who couldn't turn the system off because I had just changed her security access to level "0".  The one who didn't even know that the on/off switch was located on the side of the high speed printer.  And I always wondered if Marsha Andelman blamed herself or me when they fired her that morning.


 So, she was even dumber than you???

----------


## Ken

I was gonna' relpy to post #4, but it's only going to get moved, so why bother?

----------


## Ken

Come to think of it, 2dumb, you look an awful lot like Marsha would have, after a sex-change operation.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Come to think of it, 2dumb, you look an awful lot like Marsha would have, after a sex-change operation.


  44 minutes, and that's the best you could come up with???

Aaaaaahahahahahah!!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It's your choice. You can have the world of options with IE or Firefox or shuffle around in the dark with Chrome and Opera. Safari doesn't work either.


 
Or you could draw pictures on the screen with a Sharpie.....like Ken does. LOL :drink:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Look.....up in the sky.....it's Gay-man and Handi-man, joining forces, to try and defeat 2dumb! LOL




> Ken  04:45 PM Private Messaging   
> Rick  04:43 PM Private Messaging

----------


## BENESSE

What, now?!?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What, now?!?


 LOL...I was just messin' with Ken and Rick.

Did you watch the videos in the "super-hero thread"?

----------


## Ken

Nope.  I don't PM Rick anymore.  Why should I?  Over 10,000 requests to BAN 2dumb so far, and no results yet.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Aaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahaahahah  ahahahaahaha!!!!!!!!
> 
> Stop it. You're killin' me. (wipes tears). The Sovereign Independent. There's unbiased reporting for sure. Ahahaahahahaha


 Now, what was that you told me, when I said something about you reading the huffington post??? :Whistling:

----------


## Ken

> Now, what was that you told me, when I said something about you reading the huffington post???


My thoughts excatly. +1, 2dumb.

----------


## crashdive123

> Now, what was that you told me, when I said something about you reading the huffington post???





> My thoughts excatly. +1, 2dumb.


You guys knock it off or I'll be moving posts.  It'll really confuse other members to see you two agreeing.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You guys knock it off or I'll be moving posts.  It'll really confuse other members to see you two agreeing.


 I can't seem to help it. It's like having a scrawny brother....it's O.K. if I pick on him, but.....LOL

----------


## Ken

2dumb?  I say we should hit every thread here.  EVEN WITH THE SAME POSTS!  Let's keep this guy busy!!!!

----------


## Ken

> I can't seem to help it. It's like having a scrawny brother....it's O.K. if I pick on him, but.....LOL


Brains over fat any day, 2dumb.  Break any more scales today?

----------


## Rick

There's another one gone.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Brains over fat any day, 2dumb.  Break any more scales today?


Nope....you make anyone think their gnome came to life, today?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> There's another one gone.


 *Crash started it!*

----------


## Rick

and another one.

----------


## Ken

> Nope....you make anyone think their gnome came to life, today?


You see that other post by Chris today in the thread about sugar?  The one where he said he majored in genetics?

I'll betcha' he'd have a field day with you!  I can just imagine what your family tre....... I mean ......... weed must look like.

----------


## Rick

Crash is gonna be a busy man.

----------


## Ken

> Crash is gonna be a busy man.


Well, if he's such a good exterminator, how come 2dumb's still here?

----------


## Camp10

> I'll betcha' he'd have a field day with you!  I can just imagine what your family tre....... I mean ......... weed must look like.


wait, I thought down south the family tree was a wreath...it just goes around and back to itself...

----------


## Ken

> Crash is gonna be a busy man.


No big deal.. 2dumb and I are PRIVILEGED!  Were the only members ('cept for you admins and mods) who can continue to insult another member AND NOT GET BANNED!!!!!

I don't care if we can only insult each other!  In my case, 2dumbs insults don't amount to a hill of beans.  In his case, well, he ain't bright enough to realize he's even been insulted.

----------


## Ken

> wait, I thought down south the family tree was a wreath...it just goes around and back to itself...


Excellent point! 2dumb, you just run off and complain to your uncle/brother/grandpa and see what he has to say!

----------


## crashdive123

Don't make me use my right arm.

----------


## Ken

> Don't make me use my right arm.


You keep any special buttons near your right hand?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You keep any special buttons near your right hand?


 Yeah...the yankee banner. He can take out you and camp, with one motion! LOL

----------


## crashdive123

> You keep any special buttons near your right hand?


None that I can't reach with my left.

----------


## Ken

> It kinda tickles, when I think! LOL


But doesn't your butt get sore?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Did y'all see that Ken has a new movie, coming out?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxbjC7e8lGA

----------


## BENESSE

A timeless love...an epic battle...which one's you?
I KNOW you're in there somewhere, 2D!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> A timeless love...an epic battle...which one's you?
> I KNOW you're in there somewhere, 2D!


 I'm the ruggedly handsome big guy...with lots of common sense. LOL

----------


## BENESSE

You got the wrong movie, then.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oops...sorry. I saw the title..



> Dehydrated veg update.


..and thought this was a thread about Ken. :Oops:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You know you can lure 2D out of his lair if there's _bacon_ in the title of the thread. Now, what do we use for Ken?



You may need to add sound, to really get his attention. LOL
kensview.jpg

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Wait a minute! Hold the phone! Back this truck up! Ken made a post and no one said hello? 
> 
> High ya, Ken!!


 I was going to....but I figured crash would move my post, so I didn't bother. LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I was going to....but I figured crash would move my post, so I didn't bother. LOL



See.....and y'all question me. Pfft!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Oh --- Ken Yakosabi.


You spelled it wrong. It's Yankeesob.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ahhhhh......I feel so...at home, now. 
I can say what I want, here.



 There once was a lawyer from Nantucket......LOL

----------


## Ken

> Is that NAPA commercial right.....if I wear a camouflage hat, can people not see what I'm thinking?


Hat or no hat, how could anyone see you do something that you're incapable of doing in the first place?

----------


## welderguy

Wow been awhile since I've seen this thread active.

----------


## Ken

Your vacation is over, Crash.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Hat or no hat, how could anyone see you do something that you're incapable of doing in the first place?


 That, sir, sounded like a double negative, to me. I would expect better from a learned man, like yourself.

Oh, wait. Ken....was that you?

Nevermind!

----------


## crashdive123

Miss me????

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

LOL.....with all the tornado warnings here, and suddenly seeing Ken, I thought a tornado just hit....and brought on of the wicked witches flying monkees! LOL

----------


## Ken

> That, sir, sounded like a double negative, to me. I would expect better from a learned man, like yourself.
> 
> Oh, wait. Ken....was that you?
> 
> Nevermind!


What double negative?  The only negative thing around here is your IQ.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> What double negative?  The only negative thing around here is your IQ.


...and the size of your "little yankee". 
(Snicker, Snicker)

----------


## BENESSE

Well, what do you know?!
We're getting the band together again!

----------


## Rick

They're baaaaaaack.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

"Manly" men!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc1am3KyYgA

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Another "Manly" man!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mL7n5...eature=related

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

So......Ken......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sBmUszhP_Q

----------


## Rick

Whatcha doin' with that lawn mower blade? 
I aim to kill you with it. 

Someplace in this world is a village run by Karl Childers, Forest Gump and Raymond Babbitt.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Whatcha doin' with that lawn mower blade? 
> I aim to kill you with it. 
> 
> Someplace in this world is a village run by Karl Childers, Forest Gump and Raymond Babbitt.


 This may be that place! LOL
(I'm an excellent driver.)

----------


## Rick

I didn't want to be too bold but, yeah, I think you might be right. 82, 82, 82.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken is half way, to being an idiot savant.

----------


## Rick

Well, there's another post gone. Oh, wait. He can't move it can he? It's already here. Boy, that will twist his knickers.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well, there's another post gone. Oh, wait. He can't move it can he? It's already here. Boy, that will twist his knickers.


See....I was actually getting a thread back on topic!!! LOL

----------


## Ken

> See....I was actually getting a thread back on topic!!! LOL


Let 2dumb's posts be a warning to everyone about the terrible effects of major head injuries.  That poor boy just ain't right.

----------


## Rick

They named a sammich after him. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> They named a sammich after him. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Sure looks like him to me.  Po Boy.

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Awww, Scott and 2dumb had their pictures taken together!

----------


## Winnie

Oh it is good to see this thread active again. After all the hoo-ha caused by MM and DB, it's nice to see Crash back at his day job!

----------


## Ken

> You can contest someone's view without calling them names in the process. The rules are quite clear and specific.


I agree.  I'll bet even that MORON 2dumb agrees.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> If we can show compassion for moose or deer or rabbits we should be able to show compassion to fellow humans. *Skunks I'm not so sure about yet. As long as they point it down wind I suppose*.


 If you keep talking about Ken like that, crash will move your post to another thread!

----------


## Rick

Fess up. You miss him, don't you?

----------


## BENESSE

Y'all need a better bait 'n that. Let's see some bills.

----------


## Redwolf

This is like watching the Special Olympics. BOTH get medals

----------


## Rick

I thought you were leaving. Don't let the door hit ya.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 Well would you look at that......Chicken little is doing the Yankee Lawyer Dance! LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> This is like watching the Special Olympics. BOTH get medals


 Soooo, you watch the special olympics? :Huh:  :Whistling:

----------


## Ken

It really warms my heart to learn that I've been missed.  :Yes: 


So how come you Mods haven't BANNED that MORON 2Dumb by now?

----------


## Sarge47

> It really warms my heart to learn that I've been missed. 
> 
> 
> So how come you Mods haven't BANNED that MORON 2Dumb by now?


Yay!  Ken's back!  All of the ambulance drivers must have been at lunch!  Ken, if we banned people for being morons we'd have to take out the lawyers next!     :Yes:

----------


## Sarge47

> It really warms my heart to learn that I've been missed.


Yeah, right, you're a lawyer, Ken, you don't HAVE a heart, remember?     :Scared:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yay!  Ken's back!  All of the ambulance drivers must have been at lunch!  Ken, if we banned people for being morons we'd have to take out the lawyers next!


 "Kens back" isn't the problem. Kens mouth is! LOL

(snicker, snicker....I crack myself up!)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Yeah, right, you're a lawyer, Ken, you don't HAVE a heart, remember?


 Sure he has a heart. 
He keeps it in a jar.
It's one that he ripped out of the chest of a cute little puppy.

----------


## Ken

> Yay!  Ken's back!  All of the ambulance drivers must have been at lunch!  Ken, if we banned people for being morons we'd have to take out the lawyers next!


What do you mean, "we?"  You'd be history here right after 2Dumb was banned.

----------


## Ken

WTH?  I've been moved AGAIN?  What kind of a "Welcome Home" is this?

----------


## crashdive123

Figured it would make you feel more at home.  Just like old times.

----------


## Rick

He's baaaaaack.

----------


## Ken

And you're STILL here.  :eyepoke:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Who let the dogs out? Woof, Woof. 
> 
> Where the @#$# have you been?



gnome-prank.jpg
Need we say more?

----------


## Ken

> Wow!  Ken has made three posts that haven't been moved to this thread.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...highlight=2d2k  Of course all bets are off if 2D2K logs on.


I take that as both a challenge and as a bit of bad news.  DO YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT THAT IDIOT NORTH CAROLINIAN MORON HASN'T BEEN BANNED YET?

----------


## Ken

Practice with a MORON target.  Every shot is an AZZ shot.

----------


## crashdive123

I'm back up to speed.  Thank you for the valuable service that you have provided.

----------


## Sarge47

> I take that as both a challenge and as a bit of bad news.  DO YOU MEAN TO TELL ME THAT THAT IDIOT NORTH CAROLINIAN MORON HASN'T BEEN BANNED YET?


A lawyer calling somebody else a moron, now that's funny I don't care who you are!..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## welderguy

Oh there we go !! thats more like it

----------


## Ken

> I'm back up to speed.  Thank you for the valuable service that you have provided.


You're welcome.  And just for the record, please note that I didn't mention 2Dumb's name in that post.  Funny that you would conclude, as do I, that the words MORON and AZZ clearly refer to him.

----------


## Ken

> A lawyer calling somebody else a moron, now that's funny I don't care who you are!.....


Shouldn't you be hanging around a bus station somewhere?

----------


## Ken

> Good info to know, Now will it help stop an idiot from still trying it? Doubt it!!


How come you can talk about 2Dumb like that and I can't?

----------


## welderguy

> How come you can talk about 2Dumb like that and I can't?


Cause Im special, ( shoulda waited for the move before replying)

----------


## Ken

It's just not fair.

----------


## crashdive123

It's not fair......It's the law counselor.

----------


## Ken

What, another one of those "executive orders?"  You know who you're beginning to remind me of?

----------


## Ken

And no, it's not the one from Illinois...

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

It sure didn't take long for Ken to end up here. Hahaha.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> It's just not fair.


 Neither is being 5'3", but you have learned how to deal with that..........Grumpy.

----------


## crashdive123

Let the games begin.

----------


## Ken

> Neither is being 5'3", but you have learned how to deal with that..........Grumpy.


Watch it, son.  Remember those 40 lbs I told you I gained since November?  Well, all I've eaten for days is salad and chicken.  I hate salad and chicken.  Beware.  I'm in a "fowl" mood, and I just may take it out on the dumbest thing known to mankind.  You.

----------


## Ken

Chuckle.  Looks like Crashdive will be staying awake all night.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Watch it, son.  Remember those 40 lbs I told you I gained since November?  Well, all I've eaten for days is salad and chicken.  I hate salad and chicken.  Beware.  I'm in a "fowl" mood, and I just may take it out on the dumbest thing known to mankind.  You.


 Sooooooo....you're fowl?
Who knew. It appears that Gnomes taste like chicken.

----------


## Ken

> Sooooooo....you're fowl?
> Who knew. It appears that Gnomes taste like chicken.


You've been dating Janet Reno again, haven't you?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You've been dating Janet Reno again, haven't you?


 Nah....I prefer women.

----------


## Ken

> Nah....I prefer women.


 :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## BENESSE

Only 3 posts to barfing...that has to be a new record. (and all without the "hong")
A lot of stove up energy there...y'all hang on to your pantyhose.

----------


## crashdive123

They're just out of practice.

----------


## Sarge47

Popcorn!  Get your hot buttered popcorn here!  You can't watch the match without some nice, hot buttered popcorn!  See the midget lawyer match wits with the hillbilly from North Carolina!  Place your bets, buy a souvenir gnome today!.... :Creepy: .... :Whistling:

----------


## BENESSE

...and all it took is a little 2nd Amendment rigmarole.

Gimme a 32oz diet Coke and a pack o' Junior Mints.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ken, great to see you around, stay a while. good letter btw. You would make a great whatchamacallit.


 Ambulance chaser?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ken, great to see you around, stay a while. good letter btw. You would make a great whatchamacallit.


 Court jester? (Get it, Rick?) LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ken, great to see you around, stay a while. good letter btw. You would make a great whatchamacallit.


 Court house Gnome?

----------


## Ken

> 2D is getting hitched???? the world coming to an end?? the sky falling??? well huh? whodathunkit?  Congrats to 2D,and to the bride to be....my sincere condolences (JK)


I'd say something but Crash will just move my post.   :Frown:

----------


## Ken

> You've certainly grown gun shy in you long absence.



Nah, just more practical with age.  UNLIKE THAT MORON 2DUMB!

----------


## Ken

> That's what happens when you're too dumb to quit. It's not like he didn't clue us in from the beginning.


I AGREE!  And I hope you read this before it gets moved.

----------


## Ken

Will it mask your DOG BREATH, you MORON?

----------


## Sarge47

2D2Q doesn't quite get it, does he?  It's impossible for him to insult Ken.  It's like the Friars roast of Charlie Sheen.  Nobody could insult him because all they were doing was stating facts!.... :W00t:

----------


## Ken

> 2D2Q doesn't quite get it, does he?  It's impossible for him to insult Ken.  It's like the Friars roast of Charlie Sheen.  Nobody could insult him because all they were doing was stating facts!....



Gee, Sarge, I just noticed your new avatar.  It makes you look less rabid than you are in real life.

----------


## crashdive123

> Gee, Sarge, I just noticed your new avatar.  It makes you look less rabid than you are in real life.


He's changed it several times while you were away.  Seems like the ole disciplinarian didn't have the same impact with his last one.  Nobody believed the bite or the bark.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

It's the rabies I'm worried about.

----------


## Sarge47

> Gee, Sarge, I just noticed your new avatar.  It makes you look less rabid than you are in real life.


(deep sigh) Yeah, I changed it, they said the old one was scaring the kiddies on here and freaking out the straights!.... :Creepy: .... :Whistling:

----------


## BENESSE

> (deep sigh) Yeah, I changed it, they said the old one was scaring the kiddies on here and freaking out the straights!........


Kyrat proves you can do that without the scary avatar.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Kyrat proves you can do that without the scary avatar.


Terrible state of affairs when folks freak out, get scared and run away squeeling like little girls just because you tell them they are wrong, or stupid, or both.

Perhaps we should be politically correct and begin refering to folk as "low information outdoorsmen", ignoring the well known fact that "you can't fix stupid".

I might start using my own picture in my avitar if I could figure out how to morph it into a red eyed demon wolf!

----------


## BENESSE

Let's all agree that this is going to be the last vestige of political incorrectness.
The first one who holds back and minces words will get 10 lashes with a wet noodle.

----------


## Sarge47

In honor of Ken showing back up after a long absence might I suggest a nice Squirrel Stew for him?.... :Lol:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hmmmm....A big ol' pot of squirrel stew, then get spanked by "B"? 
Wait, wait, wait........is this my bachelor party? :munchies:

----------


## welderguy

> Terrible state of affairs when folks freak out, get scared and run away squeeling like little girls just because you tell them they are wrong, or stupid, or both.
> Maybe we need a " Im taking my toys and going home" section. That way when people want to cry about being butt hurt they have a section all there own!
> Perhaps we should be politically correct and begin refering to folk as "low information outdoorsmen", ignoring the well known fact that "you can't fix stupid".
> 
> I might start using my own picture in my avitar if I could figure out how to morph it into a red eyed demon wolf!


 Im sorry but i was told no politics, and being politically correct may cross that line. so just to be safe I will refrain from doing so!

----------


## welderguy

> Let's all agree that this is going to be the last vestige of political incorrectness.
> The first one who holds back and minces words will get 10 lashes with a wet noodle.


 WOW, I usually have to pay for them kind of dates!!!!!!!

----------


## oly

Ken, who do you think wears the paints in the house?



Mr 2d

Mrs 2d

----------


## Ken

> Ken, who do you think wears the paints in the house?
> 
> 
> 
> Mr 2d
> 
> 
> Mrs 2d


Mrs. 2Dumb.  Mr. 2Dumb only dresses in drag.

----------


## Ken

> In my little brain, ....


I concur with your observation.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> This group is a bit more "open-minded" about political agendas than most of the public seems to be.  Even so, do you remember all of the wacky Conspiracy Theories that we laughed about a few years ago?  A few of them don't seem so far-fetched anymore.


 Oh. When I first saw the title of this thread, I thought you were talking about believing that a dumb southerner could outwit a yankee lawyer and make him look so bad, that the yankee lawyer would tuck-tail and run away for months, in embarrassment.  :Lol:

----------


## Ken

I just sent Crash a PM about this one.   :Tt2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> first things first LMAO HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
>  Ken, Need me to send you a couple books so you can catch up with some of the others on here when it comes to the Law?


 To see eye to eye with others here, Ken doesn't need to read those books.....he needs to sit on them. :Lol:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

That gnome you saw at law school, wasn't yard art. It was actually Ken, on the way to teach a class. :Lol:

----------


## Ken

> To see eye to eye with others here, Ken doesn't need to read those books.....he needs to sit on them.





> That gnome you saw at law school, wasn't yard art. It was actually Ken, on the way to teach a class.


Ah-hahahahahahahahahahah!  Your posts got moved AGAIN!  Some MORONS never learn.  Maybe you'd understand better if you got BANNED!  <------ Hint to Admins and Mods

----------


## welderguy

> That gnome you saw at law school, wasn't yard art. It was actually Ken, on the way to teach a class.





> To see eye to eye with others here, Ken doesn't need to read those books.....he needs to sit on them


Now that it got moved I will comment , HAHAHAHAHAHA that there is some funny stuff 2D!!!!

----------


## Ken

> Now that it got moved I will comment , HAHAHAHAHAHA that there is some funny stuff 2D!!!!



Shouldn't you be off somewhere playing with a blow torch?

----------


## BENESSE

> To see eye to eye with others here, Ken doesn't need to read those books.....he needs to sit on them.


_Sit_ on them? That's not saying much about the others. :Sneaky2:

----------


## welderguy

> Shouldn't you be off somewhere playing with a blow torch?


 Its raining, so I get to spend all day visiting with ya all!! aint you lucky.

----------


## welderguy

> _Sit_ on them? That's not saying much about the others.


 Oh good catch I thought he said stand on them !!!!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Most of his conversations are had *sitting* at a desk. (Or conference table.)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Did y'all notice that crash moved the two funny ones, but left the one that said that Ken knows what he's talking about? Man....talk about favoritism. LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Ah-hahahahahahahahahahah!  Your posts got moved AGAIN!  *Some MORONS never learn.*  Maybe you'd understand better if you got BANNED!  <------ Hint to Admins and Mods


 And exactly how many of your post have been moved here?

----------


## Ken

> And exactly how many of your post have been moved here?


 A couple.  Maybe 3.

----------


## Ken

> I slay myself.


For best results, practice on 2Dumb first.

----------


## Rick

Hey 2Dumb....when you've seen Un, you've seen 'em all. Get it? Kim Jong Un? 

(How's that, Ken?)

----------


## Ken

> Hey 2Dumb....when you've seen Un, you've seen 'em all. Get it? Kim Jong Un? 
> 
> (How's that, Ken?)



No, no, no.... the SLAY part, not the joke part.

----------


## Rick

Ohhhhh. (Making note).

----------


## crashdive123

The movers around here work pretty fast.  Looks like Rick got caught up in the move. :Whistling:

----------


## Ken

> If Ken got his P.O.S. Ford up to the speed of sound, and then got scared, could he hear himself screaming like a little girl?


Crash, you're slipping.  Did you miss this post?

----------


## Ken

> You're sharper than a lawyer I know! LOL


Crash?  This one, too.

----------


## crashdive123

Got em.  Thanks for keeping an eye on things.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

 :Whistling:  :Whistling:  :Whistling:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Have you tried removing you tin-foil lined red pointy hat?

----------


## Ken

> Have you tried removing you tin-foil lined red pointy hat?


You know that Crash is going to move that post, right?  Are you trying to waste his time?  I think he should BAN YOU, YOU MORON!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You know that Crash is going to move that post, right?  Are you trying to waste his time?  I think he should BAN YOU, YOU MORON!


 Moron? I'm not the one having trouble posting.

----------


## Ken

> *Something to wake up to*.


Forget the bacon.  I'd rather wake up next to the pig than be that alarm clock and wake up next to you, 2Dumb.  

There.  I'm happy now.  Feel free to move my post to the _other_ thread now, Crash.

----------


## Ken

> Ken, you've been nominated to give 2D away at his upcoming wedding. And don't leave any bread crumbs (or bacon bits, in 2D's case) behind you.


Give him away?  I've gotta' pay his fiancée millions to take him.   :Yes:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Forget the bacon.  I'd rather wake up next to the pig than be that alarm clock and wake up next to you, 2Dumb.  
> 
> There.  I'm happy now.  Feel free to move my post to the _other_ thread now, Crash.


 Careful....it appears that waking up next to a pig too many times, makes you mad enough to sell their golf clubs. Hahaha.

----------


## Ken

Nice.  :Sneaky2:  You name a thread *" Finally...!"* and I get all excited because I think that 2Dumb got *BANNED. * And then I read about your lousy bullets.

Please don't do anything like that again.

----------


## Ken

> Folks....let's leave politics out of it and refrain from name calling.


 I'm okay with the politics part, but are you saying  :Sneaky2:  that I can't call 2Dumb a MORON?   :Confused1:  If THAT'S what you mean, I'll go and join a basket weaving forum.   :Crying:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> "I Don't Want to Have this Conversation."


Who among us has ever talked to Ken and NOT thought that?
(Snicker, snicker)

----------


## Ken

> Who among us has ever talked to Ken and NOT thought that?
> (Snicker, snicker)


Let me get this straight..... You got MARRIED yesterday.  It's 3:30 am on the morning after your wedding, and *WHERE ARE YOU?  POSTING IN THE FORUMS?????   

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! 

*

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Just because I'm not union, doesn't mean that I don't get to take a break every now and then. LOL

----------


## Ken

> Just because I'm not union, doesn't mean that I don't get to take a break every now and then. LOL


Got thrown out of the bedroom already, huh?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

She's thinking...15yrs together and I might as well make it official...get half of his $hit when the time comes. The ammo alone would be worth it.  :Yes:

----------


## crashdive123

Not to mention the bacon stash.

----------


## Ken

*The Official 2Dumb & Mrs. 2Dumb Wedding Photo
*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BENESSE

Attachment 9163 This is from the early years. 2D upgraded from a parrot to a mule.

----------


## Ken

So.... 2dumb's been on his Honeymoon since last weekend.  :fisticuffs:   I sure hope they're having a great time!   :clap: 

On another note, has anyone noticed that the average I.Q. on the Forums seems to have jumped about 20 points in the last few days?   :Smartass:   I wonder why.....  :Confused1:    Do you have any thoughts on the subject, Crash?

----------


## crashdive123

Me?  No, not really. :Winkiss:

----------


## Ken

So I see Crash logging in, and the VERY NEXT thing I see is this:
crashdive123+
08:26  PM
                Moderator Control Panel Login, 



and I say to myself, DANG HE'S QUICK!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> So.... 2dumb's been on his Honeymoon since last weekend.   I sure hope they're having a great time!  
> 
> On another note, has anyone noticed that the average I.Q. on the Forums seems to have jumped about 20 points in the last few days?    I wonder why.....    Do you have any thoughts on the subject, Crash?


 Hahaha.....It's because things are being compared to you, rather than me. I'm surprised that it only appears to be 20 points higher.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Well, heck....if you want to see a dumb arse lawyer getting his butt outwitted by a dumb redneck....

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-VS-Ken-Thread

----------


## Ken

> Well, heck....if you want to see a dumb arse lawyer getting his butt outwitted by a dumb redneck.... *DON'T LOOK HERE:
> *
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-VS-Ken-Thread


Drank a bit too much at your wedding, didn't you 2dumb?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Drank a bit too much at your wedding, didn't you 2dumb?


 Still delusional, aren't you....Dopey? :Whistling: 

(You see, Rick....this is even funnier, 'cuz it could be 
1. Aren't you Dopey?
or
2. Aren't you, Dopey?)
Snicker, snicker.......I crack myself up.

----------


## Ken

> Still delusional, aren't you....Dopey?
> 
> (You see, Rick....this is even funnier, 'cuz it could be 
> 1. Aren't you Dopey?
> or
> 2. Aren't you, Dopey?)
> Snicker, snicker.......I crack myself up.


or
3. Aren't you....(signed) Dopey

Here, 2dumb.  Buy one of these and study hard.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

> Well dang I feel stupid....


Don't.  That's 2dumb's job.   :Whistling:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Why Didn't I Think of This?


 Because you're a _moron_?

----------


## Ken

> Because you're a _moron_?


 Did YOU think of it, you dimwitted mule?

----------


## Ken

> 2D has URANUS covered, so there!


He's one of them dingleberries, ain't he?

----------


## Ken

> Tell the truth.....you just want to meet the three breasted midget hooker, from that Schwarzenegger movie.


 :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Cool! _Now_, can you make Ken disappear? :munchies:

----------


## Ken

Moron.  MORON.  M-O-R-O-N!!!!

----------


## Ken

> Ken Isnt that a HOT AIR BAG dummy?


Technically speaking, yes.  Yes it is!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken, you moron....do you ever clear out your inbox?

----------


## Ken

> If you used the strands to fish, you might catch yourself a 2D. Is that what you really want?


That won't happen.  I saw 2Dumb walking down the street holding a sign.

Oh, there he is now! Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

I never expected to see the words, "Good thinking!" in any of your posts, 2dumb.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Stargazer

I can't believe this thread is still going. This is fantastic. I'm making popcorn, and watching the show.

----------


## Ken

2dumb will never catch up with me.  Here he is following me when I was riding my horse:   :knight:

----------


## Stargazer

That's wrong, funny but wrong. Ok it's just funny.

----------


## welderguy

> 2dumb will never catch up with me.  Here he is following me when I was riding my horse:


Was that 2D2K that jumped off the horse onto the ground?

----------


## Ken

> Was that 2D2K that jumped off the horse onto the ground?


Yes it was.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Hahaha......That would mean, that Ken is dumber than horse $hit!

----------


## Ken

> Hahaha......That would mean, that Ken is dumber than horse $hit!


Outstanding!  You've finally acknowledged that you're horse $hit!  I sense that your inner denial may be eroding.  Realizing that you have a problem is the first step toward getting better.  Now if we could only do something about your I.Q.  Moron!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Was that 2D2K that *jumped off the horse onto the ground*?


 You mean "fell out of Ken".....and no, it's not me. LOL

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Outstanding!  You've finally acknowledged that you're horse $hit!  I sense that your inner denial may be eroding.  Realizing that you have a problem is the first step toward getting better.  *Now if we could only do something about your I.Q.*  Moron!


 You could divide it by four. 

Oh, wait....that'll make me four times smarter than you. Hahaha.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

You two keep it up and Rick is going to move your post to a thread with your names on it. :Tt2: .

----------


## Ken

> When someone prints out a new brain for 2D, I'll be duely impressed.


You don't need a 3-D printer for that.  It would look like this, only much smaller:   ●

----------


## Ken

> When someone prints out a new brain for 2D, I'll be duely impressed.





> You don't need a 3-D printer for that. It would look like this, only much smaller: ●


Here it is again, magnified 1,000,000 times.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> You don't need a 3-D printer for that.  It would look like this, only much smaller:   ●





> Here it is again, magnified 1,000,000 times.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


 I get the feeling that these 2 post's are not going to pass the crash test.....dummy. :Scooter:

----------


## crashdive123

Am I that predictable?

----------


## Ken

I read




> *Good news!*


and got all excited   :Banana:   because I figured that you were finally getting *BANNED. * And then I read the rest of your post.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Mr. Got His Feelings Hurt and Needs a Group Hug.


Really, why go through all that effort?  :Confused1:  I have a different suggestion!  Ban him!    :Shifty:  Call it a "Group Ban!"

 :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban: 
 :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban: 
 :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban: 
 :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban: 
 :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban: 
 :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban: 
 :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban: 
 :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:  :Ban:

----------


## Ken

> p.s. hold the 3-way comments


Pay attention, 2dumb!   :Angry:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Well, today's the day that the Peoples' Republic of Massachusetts holds its special election to fill the United States Senate seat most recently held by John Kerry, our new Secretary of State - the guy that Vladimir Putin just laughed at.
> 
> So I'm heading out in a few minutes to cast what I expect will be yet another futile vote in ultra-liberal Massachusetts.  I sure hope I'm wrong.


 This post is very "political". You have been warned several times, about this. If you continue to break the forum rules, Rick will have no choice, but to ban you. 

(So, please keep posting political crap. Please, please, please!) :Tt2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> This post is very "political". You have been warned several times, about this. If you continue to break the forum rules, Rick will have no choice, but to ban you. 
> 
> (So, please keep posting political crap. Please, please, please!)


 I point out that he was breaking the rules, and my post gets moved.

Nice.

When did Eric Holder become a mod, here?

----------


## BENESSE

> I point out that he was breaking the rules, and my post gets moved.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> When did Eric Holder become a mod, here?


Haven't you heard, 2D, that there was 2 Americas? :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> While the concept is real the photos were apparently created via photoshop. They are still in development. I was looking for a price. Grrrrrrr!
> 
> http://solarcooking.wikia.com/wiki/Wilson_Solar_Grill


 You see. This is what happens, when Ken believes everything he reads in GQ. (Gnome Quarterly.)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I didn't say a word about the appearance of a broke back Gnome. 

(Snicker, snicker)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Before Ken touched it up.

kengoogle.jpg

----------


## Ken

> Before Ken touched it up.
> 
> kengoogle.jpg


2Dumb, I think they want you over at the "How to Tie Your Shoelaces Forum."  They say that 7 years in the remedial class is enough for you.

----------


## Ken

How do I delete 2Dumb's account?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

Old guy's slowing down a bit......

----------


## crashdive123

In the words of Cal Smith.....It takes me all night on to do what I used to do all night long.

----------


## BENESSE

> Old guy's slowing down a bit......


You forget he is _married_ now. His honey do list doesn't include lollygagging on WSF. It's all he can do to survive at home.

----------


## Ken

> You forget he is _married_ now. His honey do list doesn't include lollygagging on WSF. It's all he can do to survive at home.


No, no, no.... I wasn't referring to the subject of my post.  I'm talking about the guy who keeps moving my posts.  And I'm also thrilled to report that I slipped one by him recently!   :ohno:

----------


## Ken

> Personally I like my DNA chain just the way it is....


I'll bet you never hear 2dumb say that.   :Lol:

----------


## Ken

> I'll bet you never hear 2dumb say that.


YES!!!!!  Crash just logged off.  I snuck one by!

----------


## Ken

And you all realize, of course, that your quotes of my post prolly won't get moved.  Unless Crash changes his strategy.

----------


## Ken

> Nothing will get moved...you were much too easy on 2D.


I don't want to upset the few functioning brain cells that he has left.

----------


## Ken

> You should. If they don't get "exercised" he'll loose them as well. You owe it to him _and_ us.


Most of them ran away the last time he let them loose for exercise.

----------


## Ken

It's the small successes that make it all worthwhile.

----------


## crashdive123

Glad I could oblige.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

What is it about my DNA chain, that makes Ken want to yank it? LOL :boxer:

----------


## Ken

> What is it about my DNA chain, that makes Ken want to yank it? LOL


The fact that it's unique.

*Normal DNA
*
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.



*2dumb's DNA

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


*

----------


## Rick

You might find it interesting that humans and bonobos share 99% of their DNA. I'll let both of you run with it from there.

----------


## Ken

> You might find it interesting that humans and bonobos share 99% of their DNA. I'll let both of you run with it from there.


Bonobos are a lot more generous than you give them credit for.  They shared 100% of their DNA with 2dumb.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> The fact that it's unique.
> 
> *Normal DNA
> *
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> *2dumb's DNA
> ...


 Sooooo, you're saying that my DNA is Abby Normal? Hahaha.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Bonobos are a lot more generous than you give them credit for.  They shared 100% of their DNA with 2dumb.


 If they have 100% and I have 100%, then it must be made of electrons.....right?
(Quantum physics, Ken. Look it up.)

----------


## Ken

> I thought guys your age only use velcro closures.
> (Snicker, snicker)



Crash? Did you see that? *é*

----------


## Nighthawk01

As a newb , I sort of see this as " hand bags at fifty paces " . In my brief time on this forum I have looked up to you Ken. I think this is below you. as for you dumb dood , Chill out a bit

----------


## Ken

Relax.  This is just a bit of Forum entertainment.  2dumb is my friend.  His family pays me to say that.   :Innocent:

----------


## Nighthawk01

Cool , obviously misread  :Huh:

----------


## crashdive123

You actually read all 2564 posts?

----------


## Nighthawk01

erm . yes  :Smartass:

----------


## Winnie

Oh the innocence of new membership... You have to be careful in here. Tin helmet and Flak jackets are mandatory. Hurled abuse can give a nasty papercut!
*slips quietly away, hoping no-one has seen*

----------


## Rick

I maintain a ready supply of cold noodles in case flogging becomes necessary. We only tolerate so much around.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Cool , obviously misread


 It would be really hard to get the full context of most of the jokes/insults of this thread. A large portion of the post are moved here from other threads. Ken and I take jabs at each other, any chance we get....then it usually goes far enough that crash moves the comments here. 

 Don't tell him, but I actually have a lot of respect for Ken. We just abuse each other in fun. :Innocent: 

 (And just so you know....it's not just me and Ken. Anybody can get picked on around here.)Hahaha.

----------


## Nighthawk01

Cold noodles  :Devil:

----------


## Rick

I see you recognize the seriousness of the situation. Lashes with cold noodles will send shivers down your spine. (Lashes? Shivers down your spine? No kidding, I slay myself).

----------


## BENESSE

> (And just so you know....it's not just me and Ken. Anybody can get picked on around here.)Hahaha.


You _don't_ say!  :Innocent:

----------


## Wildthang

> As a newb , I sort of see this as " hand bags at fifty paces " . In my brief time on this forum I have looked up to you Ken. I think this is below you. as for you dumb dood , Chill out a bit


So now you need to " know the hong " to round out your brief on this forum!

----------


## 1stimestar

> So now you need to " know the *hong* " to round out your *brief* on this forum!


Hahaha. Good one.

----------


## crashdive123

> So now you need to " know the hong " to round out your brief on this forum!


Remember there is a moratorium on sexy pictures.........scary ones too.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Mine has 10 rooms.


 I'm guessing 1 kitchen, 1 bedroom....and 8 bathrooms. (5 with doors.)  :Tt2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Mine has 10 rooms.


 Smart arse response #2....


That's a lot of rooms, in that tree trunk! How many of them are for baking those cookies? :Whistling:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Depends on the size of the house doesn't it?


 His house has spacious 5'8" ceilings! :Thumbup:

----------


## Ken

LMAO!  2dumb just called me and asked me if he could be one of my dogs.  He would have made a good pet, but he couldn't pass the intelligence test.

----------


## Rick

Told you. I knew it wouldn't last long in the other thread.

----------


## Ken

> Be careful what you ask for.......


natertot's right. Remember, 2dumb used to be a guest here, and just look at what happened after that.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## Ken

> Hang on now. We haven't seen what the prostitutes looked like. I mean, there's a secret or two around I'd be willing to sell.


Tell me that you have a spare ban button lying around the house and I'll see what I can do!

(Goodbye, 2dumb!)

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Pfft. The only spare he has, is a tire. 

Umm, I mean....um...what I meant was.......

----------


## Rick

I actually have two. One for the van and one for the truck. So there.

----------


## crashdive123

Don't forget the new IPhone app.  The banalamadingdong app.

----------


## Ken

Well, I don't expect that 2dumb will have anything to offer in *this* thread.   :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Somewhere is there, is a joke about Ken and small claims court.

----------


## Ken

"Sad, but very funny"  I thought this thread was going to be your autobiography.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Look! It's a washing machine, doing it's impression of Ken, when he gets outwitted by a dumb redneck..

----------


## Ken

How can it do an impression of something that's never happened?

----------


## Rick

Ya'll reckon the one year warranty is good on that? I mean, a fellah could leave something in his pockets.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Ken has been caught........Twerking for Twinkies. :Oops:

----------


## Ken

13 Months at Sea?  That's nuthin'!  2dumb's been drifting in SPACE his whole life.   :Whistling:

----------


## Wildthang

Okay, so now you guys should start on the Yo Mamma jokes!

----------


## Ken

Prepare yourselves for the Civil War - Part II.  Stay tuned.....

----------


## Ken

I finally got to meet the MORON in person.  Will you Mods ban him NOW?  PLEEZE?

----------


## Rick

Actually, I just feel sorry for the ladies.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Go ahead, Ken. Show them the picture of you standing by a real man. LOL
(Ken looks like a mini-dumb!!!) Hahahaha

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Actually, I just feel sorry for the ladies.


You mean the three of them at the table with me? Hahaha.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

....as for the survival part of this, we foraged for food. Sunday night we were able to find some seafood. (We were at the beach.) Today, we had to search a little further, but I was able to get Ken to the best hot dogs in town *and* some Krispy Kreme doughnuts. :Chef:  We were also able to bring a new person in to the world of firearm usage.  :m107:

----------


## BENESSE

Where were y'all at? North, south or neutral ground? 
Seafood could go either way...had some great stuff in Nag's Head as well as Boston.

----------


## Tokwan

Errrr...can I hijack this thread?

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Where were y'all at? North, south or neutral ground? 
> Seafood could go either way...had some great stuff in Nag's Head as well as Boston.


 Virginia beach, Va.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> Errrr...can I hijack this thread?


Almost anything is possible, in this thread. Hahaha.

----------


## Tokwan

Wow..talk about Dolly Parton!

----------


## crashdive123

Glad you guys had fun.  I'm betting that Va Beach has changed a bit from when I lived there in the mid 70's.

----------


## Ken

A great time had by all!   :Thumbup:

----------


## Rick

You know, it's kinda sad when you guys just go ahead and post in this thread. It takes all the challenge away from Crash. You can see the look of disappointment on his face. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Sorry.  I'll be more respectful next time.

----------


## Ken

Oh, before I forget to mention it, I brought home some bacon.  And some ham, too.  



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

And you didn't send any to the other half of the QC Department?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

2dumb said he'd mail yours to you.

----------


## Ken

This is gonna' cost me a fortune in ammo.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Ken

Crash, did they decorate the beach for Christmas when you were there?  Those 8 Maids a Milking kept us up 'till dawn.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

See?

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

